# Today in Fascism



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

This is how fascist dictators do things.

A CNN correspondent was barred from attending an open press event at the White House on Wednesday because of questions she asked President Donald Trump earlier in the day.

Caitlin Collins and her employer, CNN, say the White House denied Collins access to Trump's Rose Garden event with the European Commission president because officials found her earlier questions "inappropriate."

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/entertainment/d68a9d52-90d9-11e8-a88d-dc8606b09324/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is how fascist dictators do things.
> 
> A CNN correspondent was barred from attending an open press event at the White House on Wednesday because of questions she asked President Donald Trump earlier in the day.
> 
> ...




From the New York Times:
*If Donald Trump Targets Journalists, Thank Obama*


*WASHINGTON — If Donald J. Trump decides as president to throw a whistle-blower in jail for trying to talk to a reporter, or gets the F.B.I. to spy on a journalist, he will have one man to thank for bequeathing him such expansive power: Barack Obama.*

Mr. Trump made his animus toward the news media clear during the presidential campaign, often expressing his disgust with coverage through Twitter or in diatribes at rallies. So if his campaign is any guide, Mr. Trump seems likely to enthusiastically embrace the aggressive crackdown on journalists and whistle-blowers that is an important yet little understood component of Mr. Obama’s presidential legacy.

Criticism of Mr. Obama’s stance on press freedom, government transparency and secrecy is hotly disputed by the White House, but many journalism groups say the record is clear. Over the past eight years, the administration has prosecuted nine cases involving whistle-blowers and leakers, compared with only three by all previous administrations combined. It has repeatedly used the Espionage Act, a relic of World War I-era red-baiting, not to prosecute spies but to go after government officials who talked to journalists.

*Under Mr. Obama, the Justice Department and the F.B.I. have spied on reporters by monitoring their phone records, labeled one journalist an unindicted co-conspirator in a criminal case for simply doing reporting and issued subpoenas to other reporters to try to force them to reveal their sources and testify in criminal cases.

entire article:*
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/opinion/sunday/if-donald-trump-targets-journalists-thank-obama.html


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> From the New York Times:
> *If Donald Trump Targets Journalists, Thank Obama*
> 
> 
> ...


That makes t's behavior ok?  Whatabout that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 26, 2018)

Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. *And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other left wingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> That makes t's behavior ok?  Whatabout that?


No. Not okay, where did I say that. Your arrogance & assumptions must have led you there.
But if someone is getting all bent about Trump and ignored Obama, the critisism is laughable....the hypocrisy is pungent


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No. Not okay, where did I say that. Your arrogance & assumptions must have led you there.
> But if someone is getting all bent about Trump and ignored Obama, the critisism is laughable....the hypocrisy is pungent


Yes, it is.  What are you going to do about it?


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> That makes t's behavior ok?  Whatabout that?


The Journalists of today reflect the way parents have raised their children.
Fewer and fewer have respect for the things we were taught only a couple of decades
back, the absolute disrespect for adults/authority is becoming an epidemic.
You can thank the previous administration for setting those awful habits in stone...
What is happening now is the complete breakdown of societal norms because of a
political party refusing to accept that they lost an election and have been CAUGHT
rigging/spying on the same election....
This either has to be addressed head on or we the United States of America will
cease to exist as a Nation.
This should have been done a long time ago when these disrespectful reporters
started yelling out their subtle derogatory questions to the current President.
CNN, MSNBC, ABC, NBC, CSPAN and yes FOX does it too.....

I'd tell them ta all piss off and start releasing printed transcripts of the conference.
It's gotten way outta hand, they all think they are the one who's gunna get that " Gotcha "
moment and if not they will create one....
Not under this Presidents watch.....he's going to start knockin them off at the knees...
They either straighten up or Piss Off !


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> The Journalists of today reflect the way parents have raised their children.
> Fewer and fewer have respect for the things we were taught only a couple of decades
> back, the absolute disrespect for adults/authority is becoming an epidemic.
> You can thank the previous administration for setting those awful habits in stone...
> ...


Just when i think you were one of them, you do this.
I have to rethink my position on you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> The Journalists of today reflect the way parents have raised their children.
> Fewer and fewer have respect for the things we were taught only a couple of decades
> back, the absolute disrespect for adults/authority is becoming an epidemic.
> You can thank the previous administration for setting those awful habits in stone...
> ...


So now asking questions is a show of disrespect? Wanna buy some property in Florida, site unseen? I promise it's a great lot!


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just when i think you were one of them, you do this.
> I have to rethink my position on you.


You like the local fascist, eh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No. Not okay, where did I say that. Your arrogance & assumptions must have led you there.
> But if someone is getting all bent about Trump and ignored Obama, the critisism is laughable....the hypocrisy is pungent


So you are just throwing things out there and assuming everyone was OK with that so should be OK with Trump doing it as well? . . . but you never said 'you' were OK with it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> You like the local fascist, eh?


I wouldnt say I "like" you, but if I was going to be put to death for my political views, the guillotine wouldnt be the worst way to go..."eh ?".


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt say I "like" you, but if I was going to be put to death for my political views, the guillotine wouldnt be the worst way to go..."eh ?".


There are better ways to go, but the guillotine combines features that any government serious about the death penalty should admire.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So now asking questions is a show of disrespect? Wanna buy some property in Florida, site unseen? I promise it's a great lot!


*You'd have a half life of 3.5 seconds after attempting to ask one of your*
*regurgitated stock questions you picked up from a Rachel Madcow*
*Cliff Notes version of " Hi I'm a Dumb Ass with a circle question ! ".*
*A bruised ego is a throat punch to a pussy ass Liberal.....*

*If it's swamp property I'm all in if you clear it first with a garden rake....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> There are better ways to go, but the guillotine combines features that any government serious about the death penalty should admire.


Compassionate fascism.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> There are better ways to go, but the guillotine combines features that any government serious about the death penalty should admire.


You fantasize a lot don't you.......


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wouldnt say I "like" you, but if I was going to be put to death for my political views, the guillotine wouldnt be the worst way to go..."eh ?".


I want to be suffocated by Sarah Palin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> You fantasize a lot don't you.......


Irony personified, yet again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Yes, it is.  What are you going to do about it?


I just pointed out to the pungent one the continuing errors of his ways....that's about all I can do.
What are you gonna do about it Magoo?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are just throwing things out there and assuming everyone was OK with that so should be OK with Trump doing it as well? . . . but you never said 'you' were OK with it?


Only an idiot believes Trump is fascist...you're the moron just throwing things out there....
I respond with the irony of Obama and point out your ignorant hypocrisy...hardly just throwing things out there....
No one I know was "ok with that", that being what Obama did to reporters.
Had you said Trump does to reporters as Obama did before, I would  have agreed with you.
But not you, you gotta call the man a fascist. Well if Trump is, then so is Obama...f'n idiot.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only an idiot believes Trump is fascist...you're the moron just throwing things out there....
> I respond with the irony of Obama and point out your ignorant hypocrisy...hardly just throwing things out there....
> No one I know was "ok with that", that being what Obama did to reporters.
> Had you said Trump does to reporters as Obama did before, I would  have agreed with you.
> But not you, you gotta call the man a fascist. Well if Trump is, then so is Obama...f'n idiot.


Looks like you are spinning in circles.  

And it's not just me that calls t a fascist.  You should look outside your comfort zone.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are spinning in circles.
> 
> And it's not just me that calls t a fascist.  You should look outside your comfort zone.


Spinning? I was replying to ratboy...not you priggish pud.
Fuck off you arrogant prick....how's that for outside your comfort zone Magoo?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I just pointed out to the pungent one the continuing errors of his ways....that's about all I can do.
> What are you gonna do about it Magoo?


I thought maybe you could achieve enlightenment and deal with your own hypocrisy.  You would enjoy being a happier person.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Spinning? I was replying to ratboy...not you priggish pud.
> Fuck off you arrogant prick....how's that for outside your comfort zone Magoo?


Gee, that's just the way one would expect a fascist sympathizer to talk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only an idiot believes Trump is fascist...you're the moron just throwing things out there....
> I respond with the irony of Obama and point out your ignorant hypocrisy...hardly just throwing things out there....
> No one I know was "ok with that", that being what Obama did to reporters.
> Had you said Trump does to reporters as Obama did before, I would  have agreed with you.
> But not you, you gotta call the man a fascist. Well if Trump is, then so is Obama...f'n idiot.


Big picture, a series of details that all add up to a logical conclusion. You cab isolate the individual acts and try to defend them by showing anecdotal evidence, but when all put together the Trump actions look eerily fascist.
Trump not being a history buff (things like the Civil War perplex him) he is unaware that the dictatorial way one would run a family business, of which he inherited both the business and the manner of conducting it, isn't quite the best way to run a free country like the USA.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony personified, yet again.


It's ok to be stupid once in awhile.....but seriously, do you have to do
it with each post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought maybe you could achieve enlightenment and deal with your own hypocrisy.  You would enjoy being a happier person.


I would lay odds that Trump nutters are afraid of the idea of self enlightenment and most likely will attempt to make jokes about it to calm their nerves like they do with other things they fear.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would lay odds that Trump nutters are afraid of the idea of self enlightenment and most likely will attempt to make jokes about it to calm their nerves like they do with other things they fear.



*Using the word " enlightenment " in you baseless Liberal diatribe does not make you smarter.....*
*It just opens you up for more harassment.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I would lay odds that Trump nutters are afraid of the idea of self enlightenment and most likely will attempt to make jokes about it to calm their nerves like they do with other things they fear.


What exactly is the wager?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Big picture, a series of details that all add up to a logical conclusion. You cab isolate the individual acts and try to defend them by showing anecdotal evidence, but when all put together the Trump actions look eerily fascist.
> Trump not being a history buff (things like the Civil War perplex him) he is unaware that the dictatorial way one would run a family business, of which he inherited both the business and the manner of conducting it, isn't quite the best way to run a free country like the USA.


What a Tower of Babel you continue to build.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Gee, that's just the way one would expect a fascist sympathizer to talk.


If I'm a fascist sympathizer, you're a Vice Admiral.
So when Obama did virtually the same thing you called him a fascist and posted that here in the kitchen, Right?
No is the answer.
You've always been an arrogant jack ass, I can now add hypocritical liar to your resume.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are spinning in circles.
> 
> And it's not just me that calls t a fascist.  You should look outside your comfort zone.


Yes, you're in good company, Ratboy and the far left political wackos are calling Trump all kinds of nonsense. Some of it true and well deserved...
You should climb down off that pedestal you placed yourself on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes, you're in good company, Ratboy and the far left political wackos are calling Trump all kinds of nonsense. Some of it true and well deserved...
> You should climb down off that pedestal you placed yourself on.


"far left political wackos" . . . "Some of it true and well deserved" Sooooo? Some of it is true and well deserved? So shouldn't the former acknowledge the latter a bit more? If it's true and well deserved shouldn't it read something more like, "Democrats are calling Trump names that ring true and are well deserved as Trump has earned them"? I guess I'm just not understanding the dichotomy you have going on there. You want to insult those saying those things while at the same time you are also agreeing that, "Some of it true and well deserved..."?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> If I'm a fascist sympathizer, you're a Vice Admiral.
> So when Obama did virtually the same thing you called him a fascist and posted that here in the kitchen, Right?
> No is the answer.
> You've always been an arrogant jack ass, I can now add hypocritical liar to your resume.


When did Obama post here "Fuck off you arrogant prick"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

I just realized that most of the Obama critics will obviously not be in favor of Brett Kavanaugh being confirmed to the Supreme Court as he has said he believes a sitting president can't be subpoenaed or indicted.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


> When did Obama post here "Fuck off you arrogant prick"?



*You see Spola, theft breeds guilt...... guilt breeds stupidity.....stupidity leads to *
*your above ignorant post.*

*Return the Golf Balls and you " Could " get a little smarter....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>




*It's going to get Ugly here real quick......I hope you stocked up*
*on adult diapers, cause you are going to need them when the*
*SHTF.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Dale Hanson can kiss my ass....*

*Jerry Jones is bringing back some class....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Sucka


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Dale Hanson can kiss my ass....*
> 
> *Jerry Jones is bringing back some class....!*


By not doffing his cap for the anthem? Yep, in the opposite days of Trump that makes nutter sense.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By not doffing his cap for the anthem? Yep, in the opposite days of Trump that makes nutter sense.


Dork...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

t thinks his job is to get good ratings and put on a show for the nations anti-intellectuals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

"I hereby order all American businesses . . . "

What ever happened to, "good, and easy to win"? 

The destroyer in chief . . . I mean who goes bankrupt owning a casino . . . or a country?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

"He may not be in a state of early stage dementia, but he is in a state of full blown early stage fascism, I hereby decree and all that."- Scaramucci


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

*Fascism = Democrats*

*Scaramucci just needs a stripper pole to complete his *
*" Transition "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Fascism = Democrats*
> 
> *Scaramucci just needs a stripper pole to complete his *
> *" Transition "...*


reality sucks, for you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> reality sucks, for you.


*Facing the mirror will help your*
*denial.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I hereby order all American businesses . . . "
> 
> What ever happened to, "good, and easy to win"?
> 
> The destroyer in chief . . . I mean who goes bankrupt owning a casino . . . or a country?


The QE crutchster.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> reality sucks, for you.


The victim speaks.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

*What is " Rodent Reality "...?*

*When he can't even come on the forum*
*one time and NOT get called out for his*
*non stop Lying about what is REALLY *
*transpiring here in AMERICA....!*

*




*

*Ooooooowww.....that's gunna sting !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Why are dictators like Erdogan calling the shots?


----------



## nononono (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are dictators like Erdogan calling the shots?


*Why can't you see whats really happening......*
*That's right.....cranium from colon extraction*
*requires the acceptance of the TRUTH...*

*You've placed yourself in a Schiffy situation now haven't you...!*


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2019)

Far right white extremist killing Jews in Germany today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Far right white extremist killing Jews in Germany today.


It’s a good thing we don’t live there.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s a good thing we don’t live there.


You mean because they are a renewable energy power house?


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The QE crutchster.


Whatever that means.


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because they are a renewable energy power house?


Do our soldiers kill themselves while they’re in Germany, too? LOL


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Do our soldiers kill themselves while they’re in Germany, too? LOL


They have.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Whatever that means.


It means that 6 straight years of QE  held up Obamaʻs  2 terms by nearly doubling the national debt.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It means that 6 straight years of QE  held up Obamaʻs  2 terms by nearly doubling the national debt.


Huh? Do you speak English?


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They have.


Tell them to stop. It's "inefficient."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Do you speak English?


Huh? Yes.  Did they teach in English at Fries U?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell them to stop. It's "inefficient."


Will do Docspola.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2019)

American justice!
Love the “Soviet-born” angle.

Two Soviet-born donors to a pro-Trump fundraising committee who helped Rudy Giuliani’s efforts to investigate Democrat Joe Biden were arrested late Wednesday on criminal charges of violating campaign finance rules.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5474


She's a better man than t that is obvious.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> American justice!
> Love the “Soviet-born” angle.
> 
> Two Soviet-born donors to a pro-Trump fundraising committee who helped Rudy Giuliani’s efforts to investigate Democrat Joe Biden were arrested late Wednesday on criminal charges of violating campaign finance rules.


*Gabbard Threatens to Boycott Debate, Alleges DNC ‘Rigging Election Again’ *
By TOBIAS HOONHOUT
October 10, 2019 10:02 AM


Democratic Presidential Candidate Tulsi Gabbard (D., Hawaii) announced Thursday that she is “seriously considering” a boycott of the upcoming Democratic debate on Oct. 15, alleging that “the DNC and corporate media are trying to hijack the entire election process.”

“They are attempting to replace the roles of voters in the early states, using polling and other arbitrary methods which are not transparent or democratic, and holding so-called debates which are not debates at all but rather commercialized reality television meant to entertain, not inform or enlighten,” Gabbard said in the statement.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's a better man than t that is obvious.


Jealous?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Gabbard Threatens to Boycott Debate, Alleges DNC ‘Rigging Election Again’ *
> By TOBIAS HOONHOUT
> October 10, 2019 10:02 AM
> 
> ...


“It creates a lack of faith and trust in the process,” Gabbard told Fox News’ Tucker Carlson in August. “… Really what [the voters] see is a small group of really powerful political elites, the establishment making decisions that serve their interests and maintaining that power while the rest of us are left outside. The American people are left behind.”


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Far right white extremist killing Jews in Germany today.


*When you get the urge to vomit the rotten crap
you ate....
Go outside and do it on the sidewalk like your
brethren do in the SF shithole...spare us your
ignorance...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh? Do you speak English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Gabbard Threatens to Boycott Debate, Alleges DNC ‘Rigging Election Again’ *
> By TOBIAS HOONHOUT
> October 10, 2019 10:02 AM
> 
> ...


These losers on here don't want to hear it. Maybe hrc will jump back in to save them? Seriously , I've never seen a bigger bunch of pussies then these left leaning dudes on here. Pathetic...


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These losers on here don't want to hear it.
> Maybe hrc will jump back in to save them?
> Seriously , I've never seen a bigger bunch of
> pussies then these left leaning dudes on here.
> Pathetic...


*Yep...!*




*TRUTH = 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yep...!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They run to their safe space when they feel threatened... or create a new screen name!! LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Gabbard Threatens to Boycott Debate, Alleges DNC ‘Rigging Election Again’ *
> By TOBIAS HOONHOUT
> October 10, 2019 10:02 AM
> 
> ...


Didn't Trump shout that every day before he was elected? So she could win!


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These losers on here don't want to hear it. Maybe hrc will jump back in to save them? Seriously , I've never seen a bigger bunch of pussies then these left leaning dudes on here. Pathetic...


Why you so mad, bruh? You switch allegiance from Trump to Tulsi? Not a terrible idea, but why? That's disloyal of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn't Trump shout that every day before he was elected? So she could win!


Indeed he did!  Trump said Elections rigged and democrats scoffed.  Trump won the elections and democrats said the elections were rigged.  But Gabby is saying what Bernie voters said when they felt the Bern of betrayal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These losers on here don't want to hear it. Maybe hrc will jump back in to save them? Seriously , I've never seen a bigger bunch of pussies then these left leaning dudes on here. Pathetic...


Gabby doesn't have a chance.  But Warren too will feel the Bern now that she's pulled even with SJB.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Why you so mad, bruh? You switch allegiance from Trump to Tulsi? Not a terrible idea, but why? That's disloyal of you.


You really shouldn't try so hard dude! Even though you're doing this epic flame out I might let you carry the trash out after I'm done eating lunch with the cool kids....

C'mon Messy let your white pride show!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Indeed he did!  Trump said Elections rigged and democrats scoffed.  Trump won the elections and democrats said the elections were rigged.  But Gabby is saying what Bernie voters said when they felt the Bern of betrayal.


I think that's why hrc is considering a return. But don't you just love these guys though? Running cover is what they do best! Just look at the response from Messy... poor dude should have stayed in his safe space.One confused individual!!


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really shouldn't try so hard dude! Even though you're doing this epic flame out I might let you carry the trash out after I'm done eating lunch with the cool kids....
> 
> C'mon Messy let your white pride show!!!


My white pride shows daily. I just flew to Texas even. But Austin white pride is different than your kind I think. 
So you’re mad about Tulsi? What’s going on with your boy Trump? Are you abandoning him in his time of need?


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey looks like Trump's state department execs, "banned" from testifying before Congress, are rolling over on him. What's that about?
Is Rudy still his lawyer?
What's going on? I thought he was a stable genius?
Ricky, do you know? Isn't this a "phantom" impeachment? What is Trump screaming about every day?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> My white pride shows daily. I just flew to Texas even. But Austin white pride is different than your kind I think.
> So you’re mad about Tulsi? What’s going on with your boy Trump? Are you abandoning him in his time of need?


You're kinda cute when you try so hard. Almost makes me feel sorry for you...

Please... please... please show me a post where I've claimed President Trump is my boy! (I mean, you're my bitch but that's a different story) You must suffering from some type of self induced amnesia or better yet TDS, but I already stated  my vote did not go to Trump. 

Unlike you, I can see the good that he has done for the country. He is devise and speaks out of his ass but I can live with that. Maybe even for another term.

On the other hand, the way your party has conducted itself is disgusting.  You eat your own... just look at what Ellen is going through because she sat next to President Bush and had a good time. You people, yea you people, would rather have seen her scream and yell at him then walk out with her wife hand in hand with fist raised. Because nothing screams tolerance like screaming.

The paranoia that exudes from the left is scary. The OK sign ( if you didn't know bowl cuts are now racist) white pride, yea your white pride, are racist symbols. People, the world, is laughing at you! I want this to sink in... Gang signs are fine, socially acceptable. Doing the OK sign is a nono. You do know how to do the OK sign, correct? Stand in front of a mirror and do it. Now look at the pics that people are calling racist. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the difference. But if you still think they are the same thing wrap your mind around this. You saying the OK sign is racist is like saying me pointing my middle down at you is the same as flipping you off.. understand now? Like I said, laughing at you. 

You post that you will follow a social narrative even if the person leading it is wrong?! Think about that dude... you would have been one the Germans who followed Hitler!  What's wrong with you?!

I'm not sure if you have any daughters but I do, two of them. I never want to see a man dressed as a woman follow them into a bathroom. Why does he need to do that? Everyone can see he's a guy dressed like a chick. Does he think he's fooling anyone? What, he has to squat to piss? (Sorry e, I guess you won't know if this guy uses his fly or not) If he has to squat use the stall in the mens room. 

But you and your kind are all OK with this until it directly affects you. Just like the lady who supported the "use whatever bathroom law" back East until some guy in a dress was in the ladies room with her and her daughter. She came to her senses real quick.  I hope you come to your senses soon too...

Enjoy your weekend Counselor.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're kinda cute when you try so hard. Almost makes me feel sorry for you...
> 
> Please... please... please show me a post where I've claimed President Trump is my boy! (I mean, you're my bitch but that's a different story) You must suffering from some type of self induced amnesia or better yet TDS, but I already stated  my vote did not go to Trump.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming your core beliefs.
Trump supporter, racist, anti-trans. If you’re trying to explain it all away, you’re failing.
It’s ok that you don’t like Democrats, though. No big deal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for confirming your core beliefs.
> Trump supporter, racist, anti-trans. If you’re trying to explain it all away, you’re failing.
> It’s ok that you don’t like Democrats, though. No big deal.


You're dumber then I thought... and I thought attorneys were supposed to be smart. Well you just blew that thought away Sunshine!! Yes please tell me how racist I am Mr. OK is a racist sign. But tell me again about your Texas white pride.. dude I'm laughing so hard now! To say your a clown would be doing a disservice to clowns around the world! The world is laughing at bro... now go get bowl haircut and stop trying to hang with the cool kids!! 

Watching you crash and burn never gets old!!Lol!!!!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 11, 2019)

"Pence  warm up your going in at Center Forward"

 I a republican voted for Hillary to avoid this mess.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> "Pence  warm up your going in at Center Forward"
> 
> I a republican voted for Hillary to avoid this mess.


Don't quit your day job.
-signed, Giver-


----------



## Dominic (Oct 11, 2019)

I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.   

Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


If it came to that, and I just don't see it, the only view President Trump would get is from behind bars...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


You sound like espola or rat.
They are obviously insane.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think that's why hrc is considering a return. But don't you just love these guys though? Running cover is what they do best! Just look at the response from Messy... poor dude should have stayed in his safe space.One confused individual!!


The poser has been confused about many things.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


This is completely insane.
Who is "they" and why would they have to "remove him forcefully"?
Are you privy to information that would require this action, or is this conjecture based on your feelings?
Honest question.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for confirming your core beliefs.
> Trump supporter, racist, anti-trans. If you’re trying to explain it all away, you’re failing.
> It’s ok that you don’t like Democrats, though. No big deal.


Poor guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for confirming your core beliefs.
> Trump supporter, racist, anti-trans. If you’re trying to explain it all away, you’re failing.
> It’s ok that you don’t like Democrats, though. No big deal.


Poor guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


You mean because Democrats know they canʻt win in 2020?


----------



## Dominic (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because Democrats know they canʻt win in 2020?


I hope a Republican besides Trump takes office in 2020. I am losing my faith in the Republican party with their silence, it is time for them to take action.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I hope a Republican besides Trump takes office in 2020. I am losing my faith in the Republican party with their silence, it is time for them to take action.


I think democrats have shared your hope since 2016.  And Tulsi is losing faith in her party too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like espola or rat.
> They are obviously insane.


Seems we all partake in actual "news" as opposed to the made just for you stuff you consume. You are a shadow of your former 'conservative' self. Anyone who can't see through t's insanity is running with full blinders. Just watch his unhinged campaign rally in Minnesota. He knows he's toast, and probably so do you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is completely insane.
> Who is "they" and why would they have to "remove him forcefully"?
> Are you privy to information that would require this action, or is this conjecture based on your feelings?
> Honest question.


Do you ever look outside the bubble these days? His meltdown is obvious.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like espola or rat.
> They are obviously insane.


Insane yes but it's just a hypothetical question. I remenber hearing stuff about how President was hoing to trybto stsybin office after his second term and I just laughed at that. If any sitting President tried what Dom was talking about that President would find out quickly that he made a huge mistake. But.. it ain't gonna happen. 

I think Dom has been secretly writing a movie script about the off topic area of the forum and needed to shake things up a bit...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems we all partake in actual "news" as opposed to the made just for you stuff you consume. You are a shadow of your former 'conservative' self. Anyone who can't see through t's insanity is running with full blinders. Just watch his unhinged campaign rally in Minnesota. He knows he's toast, and probably so do you.


Another drunken rant from the rat...I guess since it's Friday it OK. Just don't drive whiskers...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Insane yes but it's just a hypothetical question. I remenber hearing stuff about how President was hoing to trybto stsybin office after his second term and I just laughed at that. If any sitting President tried what Dom was talking about that President would find out quickly that he made a huge mistake. But.. it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I think Dom has been secretly writing a movie script about the off topic area of the forum and needed to shake things up a bit...


Ok, I get that, but its stupid.
I just want to get out of this circus.

I pmed dominic and asked him how to delete my account.
I cant figure out how to do it.
Do you know?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I hope a Republican besides Trump takes office in 2020. I am losing my faith in the Republican party with their silence, it is time for them to take action.


That will never happen. If another, significant , Republican jumps into the race they will only pull votes from Trump and ew will take office.... not an option.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, I get that, but its stupid.
> I just want to get out of this circus.
> 
> I pmed dominic and asked him how to delete my account.
> ...


Just take a sabbatical. I was talking with GBG at our kids game and he told me he hasn't been on the forum in a while. I believe he said you can't fix stupidity so why try. Funny though.. I thought about tapping out on Jan 1 and go a year without any type of social media. Hey I did year without shaving so why not...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor guy.


Did you notice how Messy did not even deny that he would follow Hitler? He can't deal with his own reality, he's totally lost it!! 

Hij is een totaal idioot!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Did you notice how Messy did not even deny that he would follow Hitler? He can't deal with his own reality, he's totally lost it!!
> 
> Hij is een totaal idioot!


Messy canʻt help it.  Heʻs a poser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Gabbard Threatens to Boycott Debate, Alleges DNC ‘Rigging Election Again’ *
> By TOBIAS HOONHOUT
> October 10, 2019 10:02 AM
> 
> ...


That reminds me of something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Indeed he did!  Trump said Elections rigged and democrats scoffed.  Trump won the elections and democrats said the elections were rigged.  But Gabby is saying what Bernie voters said when they felt the Bern of betrayal


Crooked DNC giving HRC the debate questions thru Fake News CNN.
Classic


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That reminds me of something.


Just wait till we get further along... the freaks come out at night!


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I hope a Republican besides Trump takes office in 2020. I am losing my faith in the Republican party with their silence, it is time for them to take action.


Nice to have you here, Dominic. I, too, have often stated, for 2 years, that it may take the military to remove Trump from office, in any event (i.e. impeachment, loss of next election or even after his second term). A Republican such as Ben Sasse would be an unassailable choice for the conservatives and the Dems would appreciate the stability of returning to the rule of law and a balanced republic.
Meanwhile, Trump is so wildly unstable that he also may just quit after the holidays.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is completely insane.
> Who is "they" and why would they have to "remove him forcefully"?
> Are you privy to information that would require this action, or is this conjecture based on your feelings?
> Honest question.


It's called looking, listening and then making a reasonable deduction. Not your strong suits, I know.
Remember when you used to always say "Trump will take care of it," like he was your great new leader. Please resume that.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You sound like espola or rat.
> They are obviously insane.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Insane yes but it's just a hypothetical question. I remenber hearing stuff about how President was hoing to trybto stsybin office after his second term and I just laughed at that. If any sitting President tried what Dom was talking about that President would find out quickly that he made a huge mistake. But.. it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I think Dom has been secretly writing a movie script about the off topic area of the forum and needed to shake things up a bit...


I want my cut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messy canʻt help it.  Heʻs a poser.


Correction, the poser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice to have you here, Dominic. I, too, have often stated, for 2 years, that it may take the military to remove Trump from office, in any event (i.e. impeachment, loss of next election or even after his second term). A Republican such as Ben Sasse would be an unassailable choice for the conservatives and the Dems would appreciate the stability of returning to the rule of law and a balanced republic.
> Meanwhile, Trump is so wildly unstable that he also may just quit after the holidays.


You better hope so.
Obama fucked your party so hard that your country had to make things right, gotta love it.
There will be no more McCain Republicans that matter.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You better hope so.
> Obama fucked your party so hard that your country had to make things right, gotta love it.
> There will be no more McCain Republicans that matter.


William Weld Republicans?  Mark Sanford Republicans?  Joe Walsh Republicans?


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You better hope so.
> Obama fucked your party so hard that your country had to make things right, gotta love it.
> There will be no more McCain Republicans that matter.


It’s funny how you people keep trying to apologize for the incredibly ugly example for our children and the world that is Trump. Instead of owning it, you try to blame Democrats.
The only person on here who owns his horrid Trump love is Ricky/Outlaw. You and Lion and that idiot Multi keep talking about how he’s “Hillary’s fault” or “Obama’s fault.” You’re embarrassed because of the children. Do you hear what he says every day? Be ashamed. I’m not at all ashamed for my choices. And Trump has yet another lawyer under investigation? Jesus.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s funny how you people keep trying to apologize for the incredibly ugly example for our children and the world that is Trump. Instead of owning it, you try to blame Democrats.
> The only person on here who owns his horrid Trump love is Ricky/Outlaw. You and Lion and that idiot Multi keep talking about how he’s “Hillary’s fault” or “Obama’s fault.” You’re embarrassed because of the children. Do you hear what he says every day? Be ashamed. I’m not at all ashamed for my choices. And Trump has yet another lawyer under investigation? Jesus.


So you think Obama and HRC had nothing to do with Trump being elected?
I love Trump and all my kids do as well.
It’s ok to be wrong, but not all the fucking time dude.
I hope you can get a refund from that online law school.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

Dominic said:


> I hope a Republican besides Trump takes office in 2020. I am losing my faith in the Republican party with their silence, it is time for them to take action.


Did you read my Angus King solution?


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think Obama and HRC had nothing to do with Trump being elected?
> I love Trump and all my kids do as well.
> It’s ok to be wrong, but not all the fucking time dude.
> I hope you can get a refund from that online law school.


There you go. You owned up. So I was wrong about that! Rare treat.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you think Obama and HRC had nothing to do with Trump being elected?
> I love Trump and all my kids do as well.
> It’s ok to be wrong, but not all the fucking time dude.
> I hope you can get a refund from that online law school.


But anybody knows that along with all the gross Trump voters who liked his bullying and xenophobia, it was James Comey who gave him the election by announcing the re-opening of a Hillary investigation days before the election.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> But anybody knows that along with all the gross Trump voters who liked his bullying and xenophobia, it was James Comey who gave him the election by announcing the re-opening of a Hillary investigation days before the election.


Admitting it was not the Russians.  Glad we got that straight.  LMAO!  You people wonder why we laugh at you.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s funny how you people keep trying to apologize for the incredibly ugly example for our children and the world that is Trump. Instead of owning it, you try to blame Democrats.
> The only person on here who owns his horrid Trump love is Ricky/Outlaw. You and Lion and that idiot Multi keep talking about how he’s “Hillary’s fault” or “Obama’s fault.” You’re embarrassed because of the children. Do you hear what he says every day? Be ashamed. I’m not at all ashamed for my choices. And Trump has yet another lawyer under investigation? Jesus.





messy said:


> It’s funny how you people keep trying to apologize for the incredibly ugly example for our children and the world that is Trump. Instead of owning it, you try to blame Democrats.
> The only person on here who owns his horrid Trump love is Ricky/Outlaw. You and Lion and that idiot Multi keep talking about how he’s “Hillary’s fault” or “Obama’s fault.” You’re embarrassed because of the children. Do you hear what he says every day? Be ashamed. I’m not at all ashamed for my choices. And Trump has yet another lawyer under investigation? Jesus.


The word ashamed appears repeatedly in this text.  Consider using a synonym.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go. You owned up. So I was wrong about that! Rare treat.


Reality is a bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> But anybody knows that along with all the gross Trump voters who liked his bullying and xenophobia, it was James Comey who gave him the election by announcing the re-opening of a Hillary investigation days before the election.


Anything that kept HRC out of office and I mean anything is ok with me.
Just win baby.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The word ashamed appears repeatedly in this text.  Consider using a synonym.


It must be that fries u education.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The word ashamed appears repeatedly in this text.  Consider using a synonym.


You did not get far enough in your ESL classes to explore the subtleties of word and language use in particular context.
What was your first language, Bruddah? Is it pidgin? That's fine, just asking. I know it's not English.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Admitting it was not the Russians.  Glad we got that straight.  LMAO!  You people wonder why we laugh at you.  Please continue.


I've never heard anybody say that they have an indicator as to how much Russia's online assistance to the Trump campaign contributed to his victory. We only know that they assisted. To me, the Comey statement is easy to imagine having swung undecideds very late in the game.
All this is a bit over your head though, "Bruddah." Hey, do you wear a uniform to work?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You did not get far enough in your ESL classes to explore the subtleties of word and language use in particular context.
> What was your first language, Bruddah? Is it pidgin? That's fine, just asking. I know it's not English.


I know what you know.  Iʻve read a lot of your post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I've never heard anybody say that they have an indicator as to how much Russia's online assistance to the Trump campaign contributed to his victory. We only know that they assisted. To me, the Comey statement is easy to imagine having swung undecideds very late in the game.
> All this is a bit over your head though, "Bruddah." Hey, do you wear a uniform to work?


A golf uniform.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ok, I get that, but its stupid.
> I just want to get out of this circus.
> 
> I pmed dominic and asked him how to delete my account.
> ...


So not only do you want out, you want all history of your contributions in here erased.  An awakening?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So not only do you want out, you want all history of your contributions in here erased.  An awakening?


When the guy who runs the site comes online and asks about who would take up arms if "they" were going to "forcibly remove" the president, I just feel its time for me to bow out.
The coversation has degraded to the point that I was already tired of all of it, but I cant support that kind of irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit from the site administrator.
Its one thing to watch you people's heads spin around, but its quite another to see it from someone who has all of my personal information on hand.
He does not allow anyone to delete their account, so I will just go on my way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the guy who runs the site comes online and asks about who would take up arms if "they" were going to "forcibly remove" the president, I just feel its time for me to bow out.
> The coversation has degraded to the point that I was already tired of all of it, but I cant support that kind of irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit from the site administrator.
> Its one thing to watch you people's heads spin around, but its quite another to see it from someone who has all of my personal information on hand.
> He does not allow anyone to delete their account, so I will just go on my way.


Agree.  Pretty sloppy post by Dom.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the guy who runs the site comes online and asks about who would take up arms if "they" were going to "forcibly remove" the president, I just feel its time for me to bow out.
> The coversation has degraded to the point that I was already tired of all of it, but I cant support that kind of irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit from the site administrator.
> Its one thing to watch you people's heads spin around, but its quite another to see it from someone who has all of my personal information on hand.
> He does not allow anyone to delete their account, so I will just go on my way.


So only NOW you don't like "irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit"?

What will Izzy do without all your "likes"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

espola said:


> So only NOW you don't like "irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit"?
> 
> What will Izzy do without all your "likes"?


Jealous?


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A golf uniform.


You strike me as being too lazy to be a caddie. But I’ve never golfed


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the guy who runs the site comes online and asks about who would take up arms if "they" were going to "forcibly remove" the president, I just feel its time for me to bow out.
> The coversation has degraded to the point that I was already tired of all of it, but I cant support that kind of irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit from the site administrator.
> Its one thing to watch you people's heads spin around, but its quite another to see it from someone who has all of my personal information on hand.
> He does not allow anyone to delete their account, so I will just go on my way.


Seems from that response that you haven't been reading many of your compatriots posts for the last 10 years. It is those posts that have set the tone that Dom is reacting to. You seem to be acting as if this all came out of thin air and you and yours are innocent victims of unhinged individuals basing there attacks on a false narrative provided by the world's media sources and what most consider facts. 

When Shepard Smith walks out on a lucrative contract, when most of the actually capable cabinet members quit, when multiple career Republican politicians retire prematurely, when some of those closest to Trump are in jail or under investigation, etc. etc. . . . the signs are all around you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You strike me as being too lazy to be a caddie. But I’ve never golfed


I am too lazy to be a caddie.  But I donʻt mind carting my sticks around to get to the 19th hole .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems from that response that you haven't been reading many of your compatriots posts for the last 10 years. It is those posts that have set the tone that Dom is reacting to. You seem to be acting as if this all came out of thin air and you and yours are innocent victims of unhinged individuals basing there attacks on a false narrative provided by the world's media sources and what most consider facts.
> 
> When Shepard Smith walks out on a lucrative contract, when most of the actually capable cabinet members quit, when multiple career Republican politicians retire prematurely, when some of those closest to Trump are in jail or under investigation, etc. etc. . . . the signs are all around you.


Yawn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems from that response that you haven't been reading many of your compatriots posts for the last 10 years. It is those posts that have set the tone that Dom is reacting to. You seem to be acting as if this all came out of thin air and you and yours are innocent victims of unhinged individuals basing there attacks on a false narrative provided by the world's media sources and what most consider facts.
> 
> When Shepard Smith walks out on a lucrative contract, when most of the actually capable cabinet members quit, when multiple career Republican politicians retire prematurely, when some of those closest to Trump are in jail or under investigation, etc. etc. . . . the signs are all around you.


You gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.
Shep the fag didn’t belong on fox.
MSNBC with the other confused individuals might suit him better.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.thepostmillennial.com/watch-eco-radicals-and-vegans-get-in-way-of-hungry-man-and-burger/

Fascist... that's the word he uses.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf

As a university professor, I teach, participate in professional associations, lecture on various campuses, give papers at scholarly conferences, and review books for national journals and local newspapers: in short, I get around. For many years I have lived in dread of having to answer The Question. Curiously, no one has asked it. At first, I wondered if I had an ego problem. Did I feel bruised to learn that I was not important enough to be asked? Were not more visible and professionally celebrated chaps with similar backgrounds having to face the music? Apparently not. So far as I know, none of the others, whose number is legion, has been asked either. The Question: "What did you know, and when did you know it?" For at the age of fifteen I became a Communist, and, although expelled from the party in 1950 at age twenty, I remained a supporter of the international movement and of the Soviet Union until there was nothing left to support. *Now, as everyone knows, in a noble effort to liberate the human race from violence and oppression we broke all records for mass slaughter, piling up tens of millions of corpses in less than three-quarters of a century. When the Asian figures are properly calculated, the aggregate to our credit may reach the seemingly incredible numbers widely claimed.* Those who are big on multiculturalism might note that the great majority of our victims were nonwhite.

Never having been much good at math, I shy away from quibbles over statistics. *Still, all quibbles aside, we have a disquieting number of corpses to account for.

For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another. And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When the guy who runs the site comes online and asks about who would take up arms if "they" were going to "forcibly remove" the president, I just feel its time for me to bow out.
> The coversation has degraded to the point that I was already tired of all of it, but I cant support that kind of irrational and irresponsible conspiracy bullshit from the site administrator.
> Its one thing to watch you people's heads spin around, but its quite another to see it from someone who has all of my personal information on hand.
> He does not allow anyone to delete their account, so I will just go on my way.


I’m reminded of my old philosophy professor, Soren Kierkegaard who said, “With great power comes great responsibility.”


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m reminded of my old philosophy professor, Soren Kierkegaard who said, “With great power comes great responsibility.”


Is Ricky up with a new name yet? Richard Snowflake. What a whiny little pussy. Right on the heels of his buddy, nono the mentally disabled, talking about a "Civil War" if Trump is impeached.
I didn't see little Dicky Snowflake start whining about "degraded...bullshit" when his boy said that.
What a chicken.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Is Ricky up with a new name yet? Richard Snowflake. What a whiny little pussy. Right on the heels of his buddy, nono the mentally disabled, talking about a "Civil War" if Trump is impeached.
> I didn't see little Dicky Snowflake start whining about "degraded...bullshit" when his boy said that.
> What a chicken.


Snore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’m reminded of my old philosophy professor, Soren Kierkegaard who said, “With great power comes great responsibility.”


No wonder hillary wasnʻt selected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

*And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

I love these weird Russians and Ukrainians all over the place. 
Maria Butina and now these two classy Ukrainian friends of Rudy and The Trumps.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *And I am afraid that some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs.*


Moral responsibility and democratic socialist. That's a good oxymoron ....


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Didn't Trump shout that every day before he was elected?
> So she could win!


*You having trouble identifying genders along with your own
melanin today......

I'm going to borrow a term from Ricky...
Today I will be a " Giver "....

Color Chart :







" Messy " ...you go ahead and find your " Color "..
Hint : It rhymes with stink.. smells like fish and Gato describes it.

Human Genders :








" Messy " .....here's a big, big hint ...there's only
two....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I love these weird Russians and Ukrainians all over the place.
> Maria Butina and now these two classy Ukrainian friends of Rudy and The Trumps.


*I do too....there ratting out YOUR Criminal Democrats.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You having trouble identifying genders along with your own
> melanin today......
> 
> I'm going to borrow a term from Ricky...
> ...


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> View attachment 5493


You righties like the fantasy of walking into girls’ rooms to do violence? Snowflake Dick is into that stuff, too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You righties like the fantasy of walking into girls’ rooms to do violence? Snowflake Dick is into that stuff, too.


How many daughters do you have again? I thought so...

Continue to crash and burn Alice!!!


----------



## espola (Oct 16, 2019)

https://ucommblog.com/section/safety/non-union-contractor-caused-hard-rock-hotel-collapse?fbclid=IwAR33u1sfxihgpfPxngI1EgW_ZFFw9Yk1Zbm_86y8Ede7sQBOqRmpyx9QAu4


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2019)

espola said:


> https://ucommblog.com/section/safety/non-union-contractor-caused-hard-rock-hotel-collapse?fbclid=IwAR33u1sfxihgpfPxngI1EgW_ZFFw9Yk1Zbm_86y8Ede7sQBOqRmpyx9QAu4


 . . . but they would have saved a bundle . . . now they owe, owe, owe . . . you get what you pay for. Speaking of which is the half-ass plumber gone for good?


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You righties like the fantasy of walking into girls’ rooms
> to do violence?
> 
> Snowflake Dick is into that stuff, too.


*Who's your " On - Call " Dentist again......*


----------



## nononono (Oct 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but they would have saved a bundle . . . now they owe, owe, owe . . .
> you get what you pay for.
> 
> Speaking of which is the half-ass plumber gone for good?



*As I type he's twisting the T handle of Love at your curb....*

*You should realize an H2O reduction in.....3...2...1.......drip.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

It seemed at least conceivable that Mick Mulvaney might be in danger of losing his dual roles as OMB director and “acting” White House chief of staff following a disastrous press conference on Thursday, during which he admitted the Trump administration held up aide for Ukraine in exchange for political help for President Trump. 

To those who may be concerned about the “quid pro quo,” Mulvaney advised them to “get over it.” 

But that danger grew far more real after Fox News host Sean Hannity threw Mulvaney under the bus and then drove over him on his afternoon radio show.

“What is Mulvaney even talking about?” Hannity wondered aloud. “I just think he's dumb, I really do. I don't even think he knows what he's talking about. That's my take on it.” 

“You don't need a chief of staff's idiotic interpretation of things,” he added of Mulvaney, “when the president and the president of Ukraine and everybody else can read it all themselves. That's what's amazing.”

Hannity’s take stood in sharp contrast to that of his fellow conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh, who heaped praise on Mulvaney for his performance during his show.

“You hear how good Mulvaney is here?” Limbaugh said after playing a clip from one of his many contentious exchanges with reporters. “He’s wiry but he’s explosive. And he’s snarking back at ’em and they don’t even know it.” 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/sean-hannity-goes-off-on-mick-mulvaney-for-admitting-quid-pro-quo-i-just-think-hes-dumb


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 294260, member: 1707"

It seemed at least conceivable that Mick Mulvaney might be in danger of losing his 
dual roles as OMB director and “acting” White House chief of staff following a 
disastrous press conference on Thursday, during which he admitted the Trump 
administration held up aide for Ukraine in exchange for political help for President Trump. 

*LIAR...!*

To those who may be concerned about the “quid pro quo,” Mulvaney advised them to “get over it.”

But that danger grew far more real after Fox News host Sean Hannity threw Mulvaney under 
the bus and then drove over him on his afternoon radio show.

“What is Mulvaney even talking about?” Hannity wondered aloud. “I just think he's dumb, I really do. 
I don't even think he knows what he's talking about. That's my take on it.”

“You don't need a chief of staff's idiotic interpretation of things,” he added of Mulvaney, “when 
the president and the president of Ukraine and everybody else can read it all themselves. 
That's what's amazing.”

Hannity’s take stood in sharp contrast to that of his fellow conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh,
who heaped praise on Mulvaney for his performance during his show.

“You hear how good Mulvaney is here?” Limbaugh said after playing a clip from one of his 
many contentious exchanges with reporters. “He’s wiry but he’s explosive. 
And he’s snarking back at ’em and they don’t even know it.”

https://www.thedailybeast.com/sean-hannity-goes-off-on-mick-mulvaney-for-admitting-quid-pro-quo-i-just-think-hes-dumb
https://www.thedailybeast.com/sean-hannity-goes-off-on-mick-mulvaney-for-admitting-quid-pro-quo-i-just-think-hes-dumb
/QUOTE


*You posted absolute LIES.....*

*How's it feel to Post Absolute LIES....*

*There was NEVER any Quid Pro Quo nor did Mick Mulvaney admit*
*to any Quid Pro Quo....*

*You slurp at the trough of Evil and you will become Evil.....*

*Remember that Jackass from the Party of Jackasses.......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You righties like the fantasy of walking into girls’ rooms to do violence? Snowflake Dick is into that stuff, too.


Says the guy with no daughters....


Crash and burn... do you do anything else Sunshine?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You righties like the fantasy of walking into girls’ rooms to do violence? Snowflake Dick is into that stuff, too.


Fries U Frat Fantasies


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries U Frat Fantasies


Sounds like a movie.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but they would have saved a bundle . . . now they owe, owe, owe . . . you get what you pay for. Speaking of which is the half-ass plumber gone for good?


Did you lend him your ignore button?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

The Justice Department on Sunday offered an unusual statement that essentially distances the attorney general’s office from Rudy Giuliani, President Trump’s personal attorney, _The New York Times_ reports. Peter Carr, a DOJ spokesman, said Brian Benczkowski, head of the Justice Department’s Criminal Division, and other officials, would not have met with Giuliani had they known his associates—Ukrainian businessmen Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman—were under investigation by officials in New York. “When Mr. Benczkowski and fraud section lawyers met with Mr. Giuliani, they were not aware of any investigation of Mr. Giuliani’s associates in the Southern District of New York and would not have met with him had they known,” Carr said. The statement appears to be a signal from the DOJ that they will no longer cooperate with Giuliani, and undercuts the narrative that the former mayor of New York is influential in Washington


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

"You people with this phony emoluments clause," Trump said as he took questions from reporters during a Cabinet meeting.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "You people with this phony emoluments clause," Trump said as he
> 
> took questions from reporters during a Cabinet meeting.


*It's phony as phuck and you know it.....Talk about living a LIE.*
*You personify it .....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2019)

Funny, reading about the alt right playbook and how they entice young impressionable whites towards their way of thinking. I was laughing at how many of the same things they push that I have seen repeated in here by the t-swallowers, hilarious. Like I told the plumber a couple years back he was using white nationalist/alt right talking points, as are his fellow likeminded and gullible comrades in here. We are all influenced by outside forces attempting to sway our opinions through advertisements and more and more through memes and other social media tactics. Its whether one is able to recognize that fact and see through the ploy that separates the men from the t-bots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, reading about the alt right playbook and how they entice young impressionable whites towards their way of thinking. I was laughing at how many of the same things they push that I have seen repeated in here by the t-swallowers, hilarious. Like I told the plumber a couple years back he was using white nationalist/alt right talking points, as are his fellow likeminded and gullible comrades in here. We are all influenced by outside forces attempting to sway our opinions through advertisements and more and more through memes and other social media tactics. Its whether one is able to recognize that fact and see through the ploy that separates the men from the t-bots.


Tell us all about it union rube.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell us all about it union rube.


Tell us all about why unions are bad union dad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us all about why unions are bad union dad.


Not necessary any longer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not necessary any longer.


Why? What is the problem you see with them?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, reading about the alt right playbook and how they entice young impressionable whites towards their way of thinking. I was laughing at how many of the same things they push that I have seen repeated in here by the t-swallowers, hilarious. Like I told the plumber a couple years back he was using white nationalist/alt right talking points, as are his fellow likeminded and gullible comrades in here. We are all influenced by outside forces attempting to sway our opinions through advertisements and more and more through memes and other social media tactics. Its whether one is able to recognize that fact and see through the ploy that separates the men from the t-bots.


Recognize you say.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not necessary any longer.


Unless you want to extract higher wages.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny, reading about the alt right playbook and how they entice young impressionable whites towards their way of thinking. I was laughing at how many of the same things they push that I have seen repeated in here by the t-swallowers, hilarious. Like I told the plumber a couple years back he was using white nationalist/alt right talking points, as are his fellow likeminded and gullible comrades in here. We are all influenced by outside forces attempting to sway our opinions through advertisements and more and more through memes and other social media tactics. Its whether one is able to recognize that fact and see through the ploy that separates the men from the t-bots.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/22/us/california-mother-warning-white-supremacists-soh/index.html


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Unless you want to extract higher wages.


Job security, product allocation and decreasing an eight-year window for permanent new hires to reach the top of the pay scale were some of the final issues being hammered out, along with the economics of the deal. The union and its members have said health care, wages, job security and securing a pathway for temporary workers to reach permanent seniority were some of their top priorities.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/general-motors/2019/10/16/gm-strike-uaw-tentative-agreement-update-settlement-deal/3991088002/​


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Job security, product allocation and decreasing an eight-year window for permanent new hires to reach the top of the pay scale were some of the final issues being hammered out, along with the economics of the deal. The union and its members have said health care, wages, job security and securing a pathway for temporary workers to reach permanent seniority were some of their top priorities.
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/general-motors/2019/10/16/gm-strike-uaw-tentative-agreement-update-settlement-deal/3991088002/​


Is this aligned with the New Green Deal?  Or is AOC going to kill another 25,000 jobs like she did in New York with Amazon?


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this aligned with the New Green Deal?


Maybe --  https://seekingalpha.com/article/4297502-gms-bolt-experience-shaping-new-electric-vehicle-strategy



Bruddah IZ said:


> Or is AOC going to kill another 25,000 jobs like she did in New York with Amazon?


The supposed 25,000 jobs didn't disappear (if they were ever going to appear at all) - they will just go somewhere else.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe --  https://seekingalpha.com/article/4297502-gms-bolt-experience-shaping-new-electric-vehicle-strategy
> 
> 
> 
> The supposed 25,000 jobs didn't disappear (if they were ever going to appear at all) - they will just go somewhere else.


Too bad for NY.  The greenest city in the nation.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tell us all about why unions are bad union dad.


*Nothing wrong with " Unions "...it's how YOU and YOUR Political ilk*
*misuse Unions and the funds to manipulate workers thru fear and intimidation if *
*they don't toe the Party line dictated to them .....*
*In other words you are scum....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe --  https://seekingalpha.com/article/4297502-gms-bolt-experience-shaping-new-electric-vehicle-strategy
> 
> 
> 
> The supposed 25,000 jobs didn't disappear (if they were ever going to appear at all) - they will just go somewhere else.



*LIAR !*


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

President Donald Trump claimed earlier this month that Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell told him that his phone call with the Ukrainian president was “the most innocent phone call that I’ve ever read.”

But McConnell said Tuesday he’s never had a conversation about the phone call with the president. 

This guy Trump lies the same way you fans do on this blog!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2019)

“All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here — a lynching. But we will WIN!”   This guy doesn't stop, and you guys condone this statement.


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

QUOTE="Dominic, post: 294878, member: 1"

“All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here — a lynching.

But we will WIN!” 

This guy doesn't stop, and you guys condone this statement.

*No he doesn't, and I would NOT either if being attacked like he is daily....*
*All of these accusations are FALSE and you know it !*
*It's absolutely disgusting what the Democrats are doing.......!*

*So I'm to take it that YOU endorse " Guilty until proven innocent "*
*is THAT the message you want to convey on this Forum as the moderator...!*
*I don't think so.....*

*There's nothing to condone or condemn ....he is standing up for himself...*
*Something I have NOT witnessed from leaders of this Country in quite awhile...*

*I have read the phone transcript multiple times and you'd have to live in fantasy land to*
*decipher the accusations Adam Schiff has gotten out of the call.....*
*Kinda funny how he is NOW the top LIAR in Congress and the secret Whistleblower*
*seeking protection all at once....Eric Camerillo is NOT the Whistleblower.*

/QUOTE

*What's wrong with what he said.....*

*He used the word in a pejorative sense....*

pe·jo·ra·tive
/pəˈjôrədiv/
 
Learn to pronounce 

_adjective_
adjective: *pejorative*
expressing contempt or disapproval.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not necessary any longer.


Apparently it's just what you were told to believe and have no true rationale to support that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently it's just what you were told to believe and have no true rationale to support that.


Too politically incorrect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> President Donald Trump claimed earlier this month that Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell told him that his phone call with the Ukrainian president was “the most innocent phone call that I’ve ever read.”
> 
> But McConnell said Tuesday he’s never had a conversation about the phone call with the president.
> 
> This guy Trump lies the same way you fans do on this blog!


awwww you’re jealous


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

messy said:


> President Donald Trump claimed earlier this month that Senate Majority
> Leader Mitch McConnell told him that his phone call with the Ukrainian
> president was “the most innocent phone call that I’ve ever read.”
> 
> ...


** Prove it " White Trash Pussy "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Dominic said:


> “All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here — a lynching. But we will WIN!”   This guy doesn't stop, and you guys condone this statement.


Hey bomb thrower, do you know what party is responsible for real lynching?

Have you heard all the libs saying the Clinton impeachment was a lynching?
Including Joe Biden?

You are no Republican, you sound more like McCain.

Just keep reading my stuff and you can turn it around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2019)

Ben is a pretty smart guy,




*The 'Lynching' Controversy and the Death of Common Language*
Ben Shapiro | Oct 23, 2019 4:15 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Andrew Harnik_

In the Bible, the people of Babel unite in fighting God; they decide to build a massive tower to challenge God's supremacy. God, annoyed by their presumption, promptly causes them to speak a variety of tongues, dividing them and ending the foolhardy project.

The story represents a simple truth: unity relies, at least in large part, on shared language.

In the United States, we're watching our shared language disintegrate.

On Tuesday, President Donald Trump fired off one of his infamously impassioned tweets about the Democrats' impeachment inquiry. Frustrated by Democrats' lack of clarity on process with regard to that inquiry, Trump wrote: "So some day, if a Democrat becomes President and the Republicans win the House, even by a tiny margin, they can impeach the President, without due process or fairness or any legal rights. All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here -- a lynching. But we will WIN!"

Trump's use of the word "lynching" immediately set off a firestorm. Characteristic among denunciations was one from former Vice President Joe Biden, who imperiously intoned: "Our country has a dark, shameful history with lynching, and to even think about making this comparison is abhorrent. It's despicable."

There was just one problem: Biden used the exact same language in October 1998 to describe the Clinton impeachment. "History is going to question whether or not this was just a partisan lynching," Biden said back then. Which prompted Biden -- today's Biden -- to condemn himself, stating: "That wasn't the right word to use and I'm sorry about that. Trump on the other hand chose his words deliberately today in his use of the word lynching and continues to stoke racial divides in this country daily."

Oh.

So when Joe Biden used the word "lynching" to describe his perception of a politically motivated impeachment in 1998, that was merely poor word choice. When Trump used it in 2019, he obviously meant to liken himself to black victims of white supremacist violence.

Or, alternatively, everyone is full of it.

Politics is wildly skewing our use of basic language. And that phenomenon is one of the key factors tearing apart the country. Every word becomes a potential dog whistle. Every phrase is parsed by the politically motivated for signs of malign intent. Politically correct language policing becomes the order of the day. Misunderstanding becomes malice; clarity becomes confusion.

The deliberate confusion fostered regarding gender pronouns is yet another example of this phenomenon. It is not a sign of malice to suggest that gender pronouns refer to objective measures of sex. It is a sign of a delusional culture to suggest that third party use of gender pronouns must refer instead to subjective self-identification. Yet we are told that virtue mandates that we pretend that transgender women _are_ women, even if that means that biological men compete with biological women in sport; we are told that virtue requires that parents call their confused 7-year-olds by their chosen pronouns, even though confused children desperately require guidance, love and advice from parents, not mere affirmation of malleable self-identification.

We cannot have conversations with one another if we refuse to define terms. But refusal to define terms is one of the most fruitful methods of impugning others. If we seek division rather than unity, we'll certainly find it. And as we cordon ourselves off into separate interpretations of language we once held in common, we're less and less likely to ever again find common ground.

_Ben Shapiro, 35, is a graduate of UCLA and Harvard Law School, host of "The Ben Shapiro Show" and editor-in-chief of DailyWire.com. He is the author of the No. 1 New York Times bestseller "The Right Side Of History." He lives with his wife and two children in Los Angeles. To find out more about Ben Shapiro and read features by other Creators Syndicate writers and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate website at www.creators.com._


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey bomb thrower, do you know what party is responsible for real lynching?


The southern racist party.  After being kicked out of the Democrat Party in the 60's and 70's they landed running at full speed in Nixon's Southern Strategy Republican Party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Dominic said:


> “All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here — a lynching. But we will WIN!”   This guy doesn't stop, and you guys condone this statement.


*Hypocrites and Liars: Democrats’ History With The Word ‘Lynching’*
Derek Hunter | Oct 24, 2019 12:01 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Ringo H.W. Chiu_

Anyone really believe the pearl-clutching class was actually upset about President Trump comparing the secret impeachment inquiry into him to a lynching? Democrats could barely catch their breath as they expressed their outrage over the tweet, and self-promoting TV conservatives fell right in line. What some people will do to maintain contracts that allow them to avoid honest work and having marketable skills or talent.

Lost, or ignored, in all the MSNBC peacocking, CNN posturing, and House and Senate pandering was the fact that Donald Trump was absolutely correct.

Words have meanings. That everyone understands this and knows those meanings is what allows us to communicate with one another. But it’s becoming increasingly difficult to communicate with some people, partially because they are, at their cores, dishonest shameless self-promoters or partisan hacks willing to sell their soul for even the taste of power or fame. But at the root of all of that is the enthusiastic embrace of changing anything to suit their needs at any given moment.

The “lynching” example is only the latest, but hardly the only, example of this.

The word “lynch” has a meaning, as it always has. Dictionary.comdefines it as “to put to death, especially by hanging, by mob action and without legal authority.” Merriam-Webster has it, “to put to death (as by hanging) by mob action without legal approval or permission.”

Those definitions are so similar because that’s what the word means and has always meant. It has nothing to do with skin color or any other extenuating circumstance. No matter how horrible something was done in its name, the word describing it means the same thing.

Unless you’re a liberal.

The horrible offense leftists were pretending to feel over the president’s accurate metaphorical description of the actions against him was nowhere to be found when the word was casually tossed around by Democrats in the late '90s to defend Bill Clinton from impeachment for actual crimes. A conga line of Democrats expressed disgust over impeaching Clinton for committing perjury, subornation of perjury, and obstruction of justice. (Here’s just a taste, and some of them were old white guys.)

John Kerry tossed around the word without notice, so did Harry Reid. And Al Sharpton compared supporters of Justice Brett Kavanaugh to Klansmen who attended church before attending a lynching. 

Even Democratic frontrunner Joe Biden said of the Clinton impeachment, “Even if the president should be impeached, history is going to question whether or not this was just a partisan lynching.”

These are but a few examples of the hypocrisy, but more importantly it’s all a lie.

Lynching was horrible, but not unique to any race, not even in the United States. Lynchings, sadly, have a long history in human existence that continues to this day.

Yet liberals do associate it with one race, for political gain.

Yes, the majority of lynchings in the US were of black people, but that only tells part of the story. The part the left doesn’t want to discuss is the fact that near, if not all, were committed by Democrats.

The Democratic Party was the party of the KKK, the party of segregation, the party of Jim Crow. The official position of the Democratic Party was to keep black people subjugated, and it still is today in places Democrats control.

Democrats made it illegal to educate black people. When that was no longer sustainable, they imposed a sub-standard education system that still doesn’t educate black children.

When Democratic policies could no longer segregate based on race, Democrats embraced a “diversity” posture that encourages separate school dances, graduations, dormitories, etc., based on race. They also instill in people identity politics that pressures people to identify only with others who look like them. Ask Condi Rice, Clarence Thomas, or Tim Scott how tolerant leftists are of people who don’t conform.

The Democratic Party’s history is steeped in the control and manipulation of black Americans, their present is as well. They preach of how Republicans are oppressors who they’ll keep at bay. Meanwhile, all the liberal policies implemented under the guise of improving life in black communities have only increased the very troubles they were promised to fix. If Republicans were truly out to “destroy the black community, there would be no more effective way to do that than to support liberal policies. They don’t.

Yet fear, the most powerful human emotion, has been deployed skillfully here to convince people to override what they see, what they know to be true, and act against reality. Fear and anger override logic every time.

That’s the Democrat Party’s game plan, not just for 2020 but for the foreseeable future (I wrote a whole book, Outrage, INC, explaining exactly how they do it on every issue).

People will still fall for it, people are always open to emotional manipulation, especially from people in positions we’re supposed to be able to trust. But it’s a lie, and the people doing it know it’s a lie. Make no mistake, the color of the skin of the people doing it does not matter, this is about power, obtaining and holding it. The lust for power has no skin tone, nor does it care about it beyond how it can be weaponized.

It’s cynical, corrupt and, if you know the actual history of the movement and the atrocities committed to advance it, it’s totally progressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



0 Comments
October 24, 2019
*Joe Biden suddenly sorry for using the word 'lynching'*
By Monica Showalter
It's almost as if Trump plans it.

Trump threw out a common figure of speech comparing his breakneck-speed impeachment with a 'lynching.' That triggered the customary arrow volley from the press about 'racism,' and Trump flicked it off. But then the magic moment came as the whole hullabaloo start to spear Joe Biden instead, leaving the Democratic frontrunner on the floor bleeding.

According to the Washington Post:

SCRANTON, Pa. — Joe Biden offered a rare apology on Tuesday night, saying he was sorry for using the phrase “partisan lynching” two decades ago to describe an impeachment proceeding. It came several hours after Biden had called President Trump “despicable” and “abhorrent” for saying the impeachment proceedings against him were a “lynching.”

Rare? What kind of bee ess is that?

Biden lives to apologize, he's desperate, he'll do anything to win the wokesters over, and in the case of using the word 'lynching' which he used twenty years ago during the Clinton impeachment, he's obviously shaking in his boots about losing his one electoral advantage, his popularity with black voters. 

If Biden's not apologizing, he's backtracking. The Post notes that he often does half-apologies, (which befits a guy who's never truly sorry), but that's nonsense -- apologies are a way of life for him.

Here's just a small list of some past apologies from Joe.

Last July, it was this:

Joe Biden apologized Saturday for his remarks about working with segregationists during his time in the Senate but again stopped short of saying that it was wrong to work with them amid a defense of his broader civil rights record.

In June, it was this:

Earlier this month, the former vice president abandoned his decadeslong support for the Hyde Amendment, a middle-ground measure that bans federal funding for most abortions. It was a reversal that showed Biden could be pushed into a progressive corner that demands choice for women who want abortions and denies it to those who do not want to bankroll a procedure that goes against their deeply held beliefs.

In April, it was this:

Former vice president Joe Biden, in a two-minute video released Wednesday, defended past behavior of close contact with women that has come under recent scrutiny, but also said he’s able to change.

The response from Biden, who is laying the groundwork for a potential presidential run, came a day after two more women shared stories of encounters with him that they alleged were inappropriate. Their comments followed similar complaints from two other women.

In January, it was this:

As former Vice President Joe Biden mulls a potential 2020 presidential run, he's apologizing for his past stances on criminal-justice issues.

In September, it was this:

Former Vice President Joe Biden apologized to Anita Hill Friday for not stopping senators from grilling her during hearings he held on Clarence Thomas' Supreme Court confirmation, though he stopped short for saying sorry over his own actions.

That's just a mini-list, there are surely other examples.

Biden's also a reverse-apologist, a slobbering panderer. Remember how he bragged to a gay audience that President Obama kissed him after he came out for gay marriage? I wrote about that here.

What it boils down to is one sorry candidate. Trump doesn't apologize for stupid woke things. Biden does. Voters are going to notice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

October 24, 2019
*Of Course President Trump Is Being Lynched*
By Brian C. Joondeph
President Donald Trump once again did the unthinkable: he hit back against the media and their political party, also known as the Democrats, over their contrived efforts to impeach him for the unforgivable sin of beating their chosen 2016 presidential candidate.

Impeachment is being pushed without authorization from the full House, as in, "The House of Representatives ... shall have the sole Power of Impeachment." The Constitution gives this power not to the speaker or the chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, but to "The House," meaning the entire House.

Sure, the House can change the rules. They could vote to make Joy Behar the speaker of the House, since the speaker does not have to be a member of Congress, but that would be a radical departure from precedent, just as the current impeachment process is.

How is the House pushing impeachment? Through a "secret" process rather than through a "due" process. Hearings are conveniently being held clandestinely, since, if the oxymoronic "House Intelligence" Committee holds hearings, everything can be covered under a blanket of "national security." The accusers call witnesses while the defense can only watch, unable to take notes or call their own witnesses, subpoena documents, receive transcripts of the proceedings, or anything else normally afforded the defense under the due process of American jurisprudence.

How would one describe such a circus? How about using the word "lynch"? Cambridge Dictionary describes lynching: "If a crowd of people lynch someone who they believe is guilty of a crime, they kill them without a legal trial, usually by hanging." By the way, lynching is a diverse process, applicable to anyone, regardless of skin color, sex, or any other characteristic. Supreme Court nominees Brett Kavanaugh and Clarence Thomas, while of different skin colors, were both treated to Democrat lynchings.

The hanging bit might be a bit over the top, as Democrats don't really want to hang President Trump. Or do they? Bette Midler, a good stand in for Joy Behar for the speaker job, wants to hang not only Trump, but also his family, "good and high." So does some tolerant California State University professor who believes that "Trump must hang. The sooner and the higher, the better."

The Legal Dictionary defines lynching as "[v]iolent punishment or execution, without due process, for real or alleged crimes." That certainly describes the House approach — no due process and only alleged crimes.

The president understands this better than anyone, as he is the one being led to the gallows. As he is prone to do, he took to Twitter with this response: "All Republicans must remember what they are witnessing here — a lynching. But we will WIN!"



As predictable as sunrise and sunset, the media's collective heads exploded in unison over Trump's use of the word "lynching." The Left has hijacked the term to serve its pandering civil rights agenda, and for Trump to use it is an unacceptable affront to Democrats.

The Guardian ran this headline: "Fury as Trump compares impeachment inquiry to lynching." In lockstep, the New York Timesreplied, "The term lynching invokes the decades-long racist history of white mob murders of black people beginning in the late 1800s and through the late 1960s."

Wow — the N.Y. Times is throwing Democrats under the bus by saying black lynching was done mostly at the hands of the KKK, the militant arm of the Democratic Party. Remember that Bull Connor, George Wallace, and KKK grand kleagle and former U.S. senator Robert Byrd were all Democrats.

Where did the term "lynching" come from? The Online Etymology Dictionary provides an answer. Lynching "[w]as likely named after William Lynch (1742–1820) of Pittsylvania, Virginia, who c. 1780 led a vigilance committee to keep order there during the Revolution." Alternatively, "[o]ther sources trace the name to Charles Lynch (1736–1796) a Virginia magistrate who fined and imprisoned Tories in his district."

It seems that original lynchings, long before the KKK existed, were reserved for political opponents, just as President Trump described in his tweet.

Regardless of origin, the goal of lynching is to "_nflict severe (but not deliberately fatal) bodily punishment (on someone) without legal sanction." Removing a duly elected president is certainly "severe," and the Schiff/Pelosi secret tribunal falls under "without legal sanction."

There is no mention of race, blacks, slavery, or the KKK in the definition of lynching. This reminds me of another word co-opted by the left, "gay," which in 1934 described a dancing divorcée, with Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers singing and dancing in a very heterosexual manner. But now the word has only one meaning, as does "lynching." Don we now our gay apparel as we go a-lynching, fa-la-la-la-la.

The "largest lynching in U.S. history" was in New Orleans in 1891 and was directed at Italians, not blacks. Then there was the Chinese massacre of 1871, "one of the largest lynchings in U.S. history." These were racially motivated, but not in the way Democrats have defined lynching.

Democrats, before they became woke in the Age of Trump, frequently used the term "lynching" to describe unfair judicial proceedings, including the impeachment of President Bill Clinton. Twitchy compiled a collection, taking a walk down lynching lane, which inconveniently supports Trump's use of the term today.

Democrat Rep. Jim McDermott in 1998 said, "We're taking a step down the road to becoming a political Lynch Mob[.] ... We are going to find a rope, find a tree, and ask a bunch of questions later."

At the same time, Democrat Rep. Jerry Nadler said, "I wish we could get this over with quickly. ... In pushing the process, in pushing the arguments of fairness and due process the Republicans so far have been running a lynch mob."

Democrat Sen. Harry Reid on the Senate floor told his audience, "The lynch mob, though, Mr. President, now has a new leader."

Don't leave out Democrat Sen. John Kerry, who served in Vietnam, exclaiming, "It's a verbal political lynching on the floor of the Senate."

Even Democrat primary frontrunner Sen. Joe Biden told Wolf Blitzer in 1998, "Even if the president should be impeached, history is going to question whether or not this was just a partisan lynching."



Aside from the blatant hypocrisy pushed by the media, President Trump is exactly right in describing not only the current impeachment push, but also three years of resistance to his entire presidency, as a lynching — severe punishment without due process for alleged misdeeds._


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Joe, what was our bet again? Does he quit by March? It's getting good, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey bomb thrower, do you know what party is responsible for real lynching?
> 
> Have you heard all the libs saying the Clinton impeachment was a lynching?
> Including Joe Biden?
> ...


No party was responsible for lynchings, people were . . . and same people who were dems in the South are now trumpies, like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No party was responsible for lynchings, people were . . . and same people who were dems in the South are now trumpies, like you.


KKK = Democrats


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe, what was our bet again? Does he quit by March? It's getting good, right?


I believe you said he would up and quit, no time limit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KKK = Democrats


Not since the sixties, southern strategy, learn some history.


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KKK = Democrats


Not lately.

And this took place in 1925, when the Republicans were firmly in control --

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/08/17/the-day-30000-white-supremacists-in-kkk-robes-marched-in-the-nations-capital/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not since the sixties, southern strategy, learn some history.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I believe you said he would up and quit, no time limit.


Quit or get bounced, yes.


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5531


Byrd acknowledged his racist past, denounced it, amended his ways, and apologized to those he had offended in the past.

When are you going to do that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Quit or get bounced, yes.


Deal, I will even come up to your fake beach house and then you can buy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Quit or get bounced, yes.


Maybe you should quit..

 Hey this is your political party Sunshine! 

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/national-international/Always-Sanitary-Products-Female-Symbol-Packages-Trans-Users-563722151.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No party was responsible for lynchings, people were . . .
> and same people who were dems in the South are
> now trumpies, like you.


*THAT'S A DAMN LIE !*
*AND YOU KNOW IT.*
*YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR HISTORY.*




Hüsker Dü said:


> Not since the sixties, southern strategy, learn some history.


*YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR HISTORY.*
*YOU ARE NOTHING BUT A STOOGE FOR THE*
*DEMOCRATIC PARTY.*
*A LYING STOOGE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Deal, I will even come up to your fake beach house and then you can buy.


Everything is fake to you people because you have nothing, nothing but fear and your aggrieved nature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Byrd acknowledged his racist past, denounced it, amended his ways, and apologized to those he had offended in the past.
> 
> When are you going to do that?


When you quit shitting the bed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Not lately.
> 
> And this took place in 1925, when the Republicans were firmly in control --
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/08/17/the-day-30000-white-supremacists-in-kkk-robes-marched-in-the-nations-capital/


Liar
*Robert Byrd*
Main article: Robert_Byrd § Race

Senator Robert Byrd was a Kleagle, a Klan recruiter, in his 20s and 30s.
Robert C. Byrd, was a recruiter for the Klan while in his 20s and 30s, rising to the title of Kleagle and Exalted Cyclops of his local chapter. After leaving the group, Byrd spoke in favor of the Klan during his early political career. Though he later said he officially left the organization in 1943, Byrd wrote a letter in 1946 to the group's Imperial Wizard stating "The Klan is needed today as never before, and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia." Byrd attempted to explain or defend his former membership in the Klan in his 1958 U.S. Senate campaign when he was 41 years old.[1] Byrd, a Democrat, eventually became his party leader in the Senate. Byrd later said joining the Klan was his "greatest mistake,"[2]and after his death, the NAACP released a statement praising Byrd, acknowledging his former affiliation with the Klan and saying that he "became a champion for civil rights and liberties" and "came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda".[3] In a 2001 interview, Byrd used the term "white niggers" twice during a national television broadcast. The full quote ran as follows: "My old mom told me, 'Robert, you can't go to heaven if you hate anybody.' We practice that. There are white niggers. I've seen a lot of white niggers in my time. I'm going to use that word. We just need to work together to make our country a better country, and I'd just as soon quit talking about it so much." Byrd later apologized for the phrase and admitted that it "has no place in today's society," and did not clarify the intended meaning of the term in his context.[4][5]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not since the sixties, southern strategy, learn some history.


Liar
*Robert Byrd*
Main article: Robert_Byrd § Race

Senator Robert Byrd was a Kleagle, a Klan recruiter, in his 20s and 30s.
Robert C. Byrd, was a recruiter for the Klan while in his 20s and 30s, rising to the title of Kleagle and Exalted Cyclops of his local chapter. After leaving the group, Byrd spoke in favor of the Klan during his early political career. Though he later said he officially left the organization in 1943, Byrd wrote a letter in 1946 to the group's Imperial Wizard stating "The Klan is needed today as never before, and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia." Byrd attempted to explain or defend his former membership in the Klan in his 1958 U.S. Senate campaign when he was 41 years old.[1] Byrd, a Democrat, eventually became his party leader in the Senate. Byrd later said joining the Klan was his "greatest mistake,"[2]and after his death, the NAACP released a statement praising Byrd, acknowledging his former affiliation with the Klan and saying that he "became a champion for civil rights and liberties" and "came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda".[3] In a 2001 interview, Byrd used the term "white niggers" twice during a national television broadcast. The full quote ran as follows: "My old mom told me, 'Robert, you can't go to heaven if you hate anybody.' We practice that. There are white niggers. I've seen a lot of white niggers in my time. I'm going to use that word. We just need to work together to make our country a better country, and I'd just as soon quit talking about it so much." Byrd later apologized for the phrase and admitted that it "has no place in today's society," and did not clarify the intended meaning of the term in his context.[4][5]


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar
> *Robert Byrd*
> Main article: Robert_Byrd § Race
> 
> ...





Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar
> *Robert Byrd*
> Main article: Robert_Byrd § Race
> 
> ...


Try as you might, try twice as hard, the only ones that buy into your BS are the ones already swimming in it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try as you might, try twice as hard, the only ones that buy into your BS are the ones already swimming in it.


Cheesespola


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try as you might, try twice as hard, the only ones that buy into your BS are the ones already swimming in it.


You are choosing to be a dummy.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe you should quit..
> 
> Hey this is your political party Sunshine!
> 
> https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/national-international/Always-Sanitary-Products-Female-Symbol-Packages-Trans-Users-563722151.html


Procter and Gamble is my political party.


----------



## espola (Oct 24, 2019)

Third world fascist behavior --

https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/24/politics/white-house-new-york-times-washington-post-subscriptions/index.html


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything is fake to you people because you have nothing,
> nothing but fear and your aggrieved nature.


*Go back and review your posting history since you got stood up
for the " Presidential Prom "....You are one butt hurt poster who
just cannot face reality.....

If one of your own Criminals ever does regain the Presidency ....
be prepared to go to War ....REAL WAR....This will never be forgotten
in our lifetime what YOU and YOUR ilk have done to the Office of
Presidency.....

Each day you post LIES/UNTRUTHS and SMEARS is another day of
misery you will carry for your actions......!

Just remember that ....
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Third world fascist behavior --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/24/politics/white-house-new-york-times-washington-post-subscriptions/index.html


Didn’t know they had time to read at work.  No wonder  a lot of staff positions are not being filled.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Third world fascist behavior --
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/24/politics/white-house-new-york-times-washington-post-subscriptions/index.html


“The White House Trump statement telling the entire Federal Government to terminate subscriptions to the NYT and Wash Post is a watershed moment in national history ... No room for humorous media coverage. This is deadly serious ...  This is Mussolini " General Barry McCaffrey


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Procter and Gamble is my political party.


So who are you backing for POTUS then?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 25, 2019)

espola said:


> “The White House Trump statement telling the entire Federal Government to terminate subscriptions to the NYT and Wash Post is a watershed moment in national history ... No room for humorous media coverage. This is deadly serious ...  This is Mussolini " General Barry McCaffrey


So you have a problem with that?


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you have a problem with that?


Trumpist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2019)

espola said:


> “The White House Trump statement telling the entire Federal Government to terminate subscriptions to the NYT and Wash Post is a watershed moment in national history ... No room for humorous media coverage. This is deadly serious ...  This is Mussolini " General Barry McCaffrey


The similarity is striking.


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So who are you backing for POTUS then?


Mayor Pete is my preferred choice...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Mayor Pete is my preferred choice...


No, he is talking about for president not your life partner.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2019)

espola said:


> “The White House Trump statement telling the entire Federal Government to terminate subscriptions to the NYT and Wash Post is a watershed moment in national history ... No room for humorous media coverage. This is deadly serious ...  This is Mussolini " General Barry McCaffrey


*Hey old man....you are posting massive lies.
You will pay for posting massive lies* !


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey old man....you are posting massive lies.
> You will pay for posting massive lies* !


You think he posted a lie just there? You know it’s not a lie, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The similarity is striking.


Sucker


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


That's not an answer... but I'm betting you don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Mayor Pete is my preferred choice...


Pete is not going to win the nomination... so when he is gone then who will you back? EW? Bernie?


----------



## espola (Oct 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's not an answer... but I'm betting you don't have a problem with it.


I agree with McCaffrey.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree with McCaffrey.


You confirm to me everytime that you are a waste of time... go back to your landfill.


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Pete is not going to win the nomination... so when he is gone then who will you back? EW? Bernie?


Whoever is nominated. EW, Bernie, Sleepy Joe, Amy...all good choices, considering the option.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Whoever is nominated. EW, Bernie, Sleepy Joe, Amy...all good choices, considering the option.


None of the people you named will be good for the country. The best of the lot is Biden but he has so many holes even he lost track of them. This was an opportunity for the Dems to run a strong centrist that could pull from both sides, instead they go even further to left, doubling down on what is an already failed platform...


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> None of the people you named will be good for the country. The best of the lot is Biden but he has so many holes even he lost track of them. This was an opportunity for the Dems to run a strong centrist that could pull from both sides, instead they go even further to left, doubling down on what is an already failed platform...


John Kelly said today that when he was leaving as Trump’s chief of staff he urged T not to hire a “yes man” (e.g. Mulvaney) because if he did he would probably get impeached.
The president’s former lawyer is in jail. His current lawyer is under investigation. His campaign manager is in jail. On and on and on.
What kind of people vote for that guy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> John Kelly said today that when he was leaving as Trump’s chief of staff he urged T not to hire a “yes man” (e.g. Mulvaney) because if he did he would probably get impeached.
> The president’s former lawyer is in jail. His current lawyer is under investigation. His campaign manager is in jail. On and on and on.
> What kind of people vote for that guy?


What does that have to do with what I posted?


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What does that have to do with what I posted?


Everything.
You can find fault and critique Trump’s opponents all day. I prefer any of them.
It’s like saying soccer is too foreign, I can’t relate to basketball or football players, baseball too slow...I guess I will have to stick with dog fighting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Whoever is nominated. EW, Bernie, Sleepy Joe, Amy...all good choices, considering the option.


Just like 2016.


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2019)

Do we live in North Korea?

“I worked with John Kelly,” Grisham said. “and he was totally unequipped to handle the genius of our great President.”


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Everything.
> You can find fault and critique Trump’s opponents all day. I prefer any of them.
> It’s like saying soccer is too foreign, I can’t relate to basketball or football players, baseball too slow...I guess I will have to stick with dog fighting.


It had nothing to do with what I posted but rather a weak attempt to deflect...


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It had nothing to do with what I posted but rather a weak attempt to deflect...


Deflecting from what? A conversation anonymous who can beat him? Is that because people like you prefer Trump? I’m not deflecting from anything. You are.


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2019)

*" Messy "" Messy " " Messy "......your admission to acid ingestion explains your position and
dysfunctional formatting..... try not to " trigger " more episodes on this Forum...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Deflecting from what? A conversation anonymous who can beat him? Is that because people like you prefer Trump? I’m not deflecting from anything. You are.


Yea, deflecting. It's one of your go to moves. That and not having a very good memory. Oh wait...what was that I heard on the news... something about ISIS? I'm sure EW would have nailed the ISIS scum as well. I bet she'll get a meeting with North Korea.


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea, deflecting. It's one of your go to moves. That and not having a very good memory. Oh wait...what was that I heard on the news... something about ISIS? I'm sure EW would have nailed the ISIS scum as well. I bet she'll get a meeting with North Korea.


It was the Kurds, the CIA and the military. They would exist under any administration. You're a Trumpie.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It was the Kurds, the CIA and the military. They would exist under any administration. You're a Trumpie.


Keep trying Sunshine... maybe you could bury your head in the sand like your fellow Global Warming alarmist did or you could just do what other "brave" Trump protesters are doing and shave your eyebrows. You might be an attorney but you grasp on how the chain of command works in our government leaves your soft belly exposed...

Figure it out. Until then I'll be giving props to all the cool kids!!


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine... maybe you could bury your head in the sand like your fellow Global Warming alarmist did or you could just do what other "brave" Trump protesters are doing and shave your eyebrows. You might be an attorney but you grasp on how the chain of command works in our government leaves your soft belly exposed...
> 
> Figure it out. Until then I'll be giving props to all the cool kids!!


You’ve lost it fella Calm down.


----------



## espola (Oct 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine... maybe you could bury your head in the sand like your fellow Global Warming alarmist did or you could just do what other "brave" Trump protesters are doing and shave your eyebrows. You might be an attorney but you grasp on how the chain of command works in our government leaves your soft belly exposed...
> 
> Figure it out. Until then I'll be giving props to all the cool kids!!


Sophomoric.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Sophomoric.


I agree..you are. That and a coward...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2019)

Is he or isn't he? The word of this president* isn't worth a plugged nickel.

Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State last seen alive in a video in April, was targeted in a strike by U.S. Special Operations Forces in Syria on Saturday, according to three U.S. officials.
The ISIS leader is believed to be dead, those officials told ABC News.
One official told ABC News al-Baghdadi is believed to have detonated a suicide vest he was wearing as a U.S. special mission unit carried out a ground raid in Idlib. The building containing al-Baghdadi was leveled by U.S. operators, the official said.
U.S. officials said they're awaiting final confirmation of his death through fingerprinting or other biometric methods.


----------



## nononono (Oct 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Sophomoric.




*Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar.......Thief ...!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is he or isn't he? The word of this president* isn't worth a plugged nickel.
> 
> Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the leader of the Islamic State last seen alive in a video in April, was targeted in a strike by U.S. Special Operations Forces in Syria on Saturday, according to three U.S. officials.
> The ISIS leader is believed to be dead, those officials told ABC News.
> ...


So no burial at sea then.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Liar Liar Liar Liar Liar.......Thief ...!*


The guy known as espola has a very difficult time keeping up with current events. He has no idea that liberal climate alarmist actually recorded themselves sticking their heads in a hole in the sand. He has no clue that people protesting against President Trump are shaving their eyebrows off in protest. Sophomoric... yes these clowns on the left sure are!! Gotta admit, these guys are always good for a laugh!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 30, 2019)

Al-Bagdad buried at sea.


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Al-Bagdad buried at sea.


*Deadbag at sea.....all the Democrat " Cables " to see...

Oh how Pelosi is in a puddle of pee....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2019)

How women fall into America's white power movement
					

Women reveal details of how misogyny drives modern white supremacism and how they got sucked in, and then why they pulled themselves away.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2019)

Erosion leads to dams.









						Reading Scores on National Exam Decline in Half the States
					

WASHINGTON -- The average eighth grade reading score on a nationally representative test declined among public school students in more than half of the states, according to data released Wednesday by the National Center for Education Statistics, the research arm of the Education Department.The...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2019)

*TREASON..............!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2019)

In a statement released through CBS, Herridge also invoked the importance of facts, but in a way that could be interpreted as a criticism of Fox: "CBS News has always placed a premium on enterprise journalism and powerful investigations," she said. "I feel privileged to join a team where facts and storytelling will always matter."
CBS said she will begin her new role in November.
"She will report original investigations and cover national security and intelligence matters that impact the country," the network said.
Herridge is the latest in a series of high-profile departures from Fox in the Trump age.
Some journalists at the network have complained about a lack of space for real reporting and described feeling squeezed out by the right-wing talk shows that President Trump and his supporters prefer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2019)

Yawn


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2019)

A private association is putting out a call for volunteers, armed or unarmed, to provide outdoor security for Trump supporters traveling to the president’s campaign rally Friday night in Tupelo, Mississippi.

The group “Oath Keepers,” which calls itself nonpartisan, said in a notice on its website that it needs help “keeping the rally attendees safe” after a recent Trump rally in Minneapolis at which some of the president’s supporters were harassed and assaulted on their way to and from the arena.

“We generally use both armed and unarmed volunteers in our security operations, so if you have a CCW [carrying a concealed weapon permit] valid in Mississippi, that may be very useful,” the group’s statement says. “If you don’t, please volunteer anyway since we will also have a role for unarmed volunteers.”

Local and state law enforcement agencies, and the Secret Service, coordinate in providing heavy security at presidential campaign rallies.

Oath Keepers said it is not affiliated with the Trump campaign but has protected rally-goers at three other Trump events this year in New Mexico, Minneapolis and Dallas. The association has former police and ex-military personnel among its membership, and says it’s needed to protect citizens from street violence by antifa and other leftist groups.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A private association is putting out a call for volunteers, armed or unarmed, to provide outdoor security for Trump supporters traveling to the president’s campaign rally Friday night in Tupelo, Mississippi.
> 
> The group “Oath Keepers,” which calls itself nonpartisan, said in a notice on its website that it needs help “keeping the rally attendees safe” after a recent Trump rally in Minneapolis at which some of the president’s supporters were harassed and assaulted on their way to and from the arena.
> 
> ...


They can easily identify each other by the brown shirts.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> They can easily identify each other by the brown shirts.


Oaf Keepers. Can you imagine their collective IQs? I've been to MS a couple of times. It's what they say it is...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2019)

In February, a CNN investigation revealed that Saudi Arabia and the UAE -- key US allies -- had transferred American-made weapons to al Qaeda-linked fighters, hardline Salafi militias, and other fighting factions in Yemen, in violation of their agreements with Washington.

US lawmakers, citing CNN's investigations, have since moved to ban weapons sales to Riyadh and Abu Dhabi, passing the War Powers Resolution against a sitting President for the first time in a bid to end US military support for the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, and also tried to sanction the Saudis for the alleged murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. The War Powers Resolution was approved by the House and Senate but was vetoed by Trump in April.









						Under shroud of secrecy US weapons arrive in Yemen despite Congressional outrage - CNN
					

The awkward camera angle is meant to hide the fact that the owner of the phone is filming, but there is no mistaking the outlines of the heavy cargo being deposited on the dock in the Yemeni port of Aden last week.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In February, a CNN investigation revealed that Saudi Arabia and the UAE -- key US allies -- had transferred American-made weapons to al Qaeda-linked fighters, hardline Salafi militias, and other fighting factions in Yemen, in violation of their agreements with Washington.
> 
> US lawmakers, citing CNN's investigations, have since moved to ban weapons sales to Riyadh and Abu Dhabi, passing the War Powers Resolution against a sitting President for the first time in a bid to end US military support for the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, and also tried to sanction the Saudis for the alleged murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. The War Powers Resolution was approved by the House and Senate but was vetoed by Trump in April.
> 
> ...


CNN huh?
Fake News.
Have they arrested Trump yet?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In February, a CNN investigation revealed that Saudi Arabia and the UAE -- key US allies -- had transferred American-made weapons to al Qaeda-linked fighters, hardline Salafi militias, and other fighting factions in Yemen, in violation of their agreements with Washington.
> 
> US lawmakers, citing CNN's investigations, have since moved to ban weapons sales to Riyadh and Abu Dhabi, passing the War Powers Resolution against a sitting President for the first time in a bid to end US military support for the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, and also tried to sanction the Saudis for the alleged murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. The War Powers Resolution was approved by the House and Senate but was vetoed by Trump in April.
> 
> ...


Those sling shots aren’t equipped with GPS.


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN huh?
> Fake News.
> Have they arrested Trump yet?


Not yet.
Only his lawyer, campaign manager and several other close associates.
One has a current trial going and his current lawyer is under investigation.
He also paid a $25m fine for defrauding idiots out of tuition for his fake college.
But he hasn’t been arrested yet, no.
You folks have integrity!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Not yet.
> Only his lawyer, campaign manager and several other close associates.
> One has a current trial going and his current lawyer is under investigation.
> He also paid a $25m fine for defrauding idiots out of tuition for his fake college.
> ...


Fries u grads posting about defrauding idiots. How fun!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Oaf Keepers. Can you imagine their collective IQs? I've been to MS a couple of times. It's what they say it is...


*I Double DARE you to walk up to ANY " Oath Keeper " and reiterate your above statement.....
I would advise you ahead of time to upgrade your " Ivory " coverage....
You obviously have no idea who they are consisted of.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In February, a CNN investigation revealed that Saudi Arabia and the UAE -- key US allies -- had transferred American-made weapons to al Qaeda-linked fighters, hardline Salafi militias, and other fighting factions in Yemen, in violation of their agreements with Washington.
> 
> US lawmakers, citing CNN's investigations, have since moved to ban weapons sales to Riyadh and Abu Dhabi, passing the War Powers Resolution against a sitting President for the first time in a bid to end US military support for the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen, and also tried to sanction the Saudis for the alleged murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi. The War Powers Resolution was approved by the House and Senate but was vetoed by Trump in April.
> 
> ...



*Green men are at your front door......
They want the TRUTH.*


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I Double DARE you to walk up to ANY " Oath Keeper " and reiterate your above statement.....
> I would advise you ahead of time to upgrade your " Ivory " coverage....
> You obviously have no idea who they are consisted of.....*


Listen, butt-licker. You think I care about your buddies the idiot "Oaf Keeper" brown shirts? Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## messy (Nov 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Fries u grads posting about defrauding idiots. How fun!!


Did you take it personally, Iz? Were you a Trump U student? Did you share in the $25m settlement Trump paid? Your knowledge of real estate finance is now understandable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you take it personally, Iz? Were you a Trump U student? Did you share in the $25m settlement Trump paid? Your knowledge of real estate finance is now understandable.


I didn’t take it personally.  The $25m went to folks who later became fries u grads.  Their knowledge of real estate is now understandable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

MUST LISTEN: Dennis Prager Scores Interview With Gen. Flynn's Alleged 'Honeytrap' and Her Story Is One All Americans Need to Hear
					

Spycraft and the politics of personal destruction.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

« Is Pelosi finally sick of the terrible damage Schiff is doing to her party?
 Share| Twitter

| Facebook

|

	
	
		
		
	


	



109 Comments
November 9, 2019
*Is Lisa Page singing to Durham’s prosecutors?*
By Thomas Lifson

There is a fascinating tidbit that suggests a cooperating witness may be helping build the case against the coup plotters. I have for a long time suspected that Lisa Page could turn state’s evidence when it comes to plea deal time in the investigation of the investigators on the Russia Hoax. The former FBI attorney serving Deputy Director Andrew McCabe saw her adulterous affair with Peter Strzok exposed, and the lovebirds broke up. Page lost her job, compounding the humiliation and sore feelings.
More to the point during the summer of 2018, when questioned behind closed doors by Congress (this was when the GOP ran the House), Page contradicted testimony offered by Strzok.


Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/11/is_lisa_page_singing_to_durhams_prosecutors.html#ixzz64nhSc5C3
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Imtired (Nov 9, 2019)

espola said:


> They can easily identify each other by the brown shirts.


White t-shirts stained with beer?  OMG, have you seen some of those guys?  Talk about misfits wanting to play army.


----------



## messy (Nov 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I didn’t take it personally.  The $25m went to folks who later became fries u grads.  Their knowledge of real estate is now understandable.


Do you like how we Fries U grads have so much more real estate wealth than you? Maybe you should apply!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you like how we Fries U grads have so much more real estate wealth than you? Maybe you should apply!


Find your beach house CLTV yet?


----------



## messy (Nov 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Find your beach house CLTV yet?


I don’t know what those letters are.
I know I bought one for cash in 2012 and sold it in ‘16 for about 80% more than I paid.
Then I built this one.
I think you should try Fries U. Learn the difference between a loan and an asset.
Speaking of which, I just got a quote of 3.2% on a 1.5mm mortgage for my new  place for 30/30. Do you do mortgages? Can you beat it? Warning...I’m very conservative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

"The echo chamber is now the echo prison"
. . . or how the right attempts to avoid reality.









						Fox's prime time stars are telling Trump that the impeachment hearings are a 'disaster' for Democrats | CNN Business
					

I decided to mute all my other TVs and just watch Fox News on Wednesday night. I heard Stephanie Grisham say that "today was a joke." I heard Donald Trump Jr. say "it's insanity." I heard Jeff Sessions ask, "Where's the beef?"




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The echo chamber is now the echo prison"
> . . . or how the right attempts to avoid reality.
> 
> 
> ...


Your conviction is noted.


----------



## Booter (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A private association is putting out a call for volunteers, armed or unarmed, to provide outdoor security for Trump supporters traveling to the president’s campaign rally Friday night in Tupelo, Mississippi.
> 
> The group “Oath Keepers,” which calls itself nonpartisan, said in a notice on its website that it needs help “keeping the rally attendees safe” after a recent Trump rally in Minneapolis at which some of the president’s supporters were harassed and assaulted on their way to and from the arena.
> 
> ...


The way Trump stiffs the local police departments it's probably a good thing to get a volunteer force in place.  In the Bay area he could maybe get Hell's Angles to provide security.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> The way Trump stiffs the local police departments it's probably a good thing to get a volunteer force in place.  In the Bay area he could maybe get Hell's Angles to provide security.


Yeah, that worked out great for the Rolling Stones.


----------



## espola (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, that worked out great for the Rolling Stones.


None of the performers got hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

Booter said:


> The way Trump stiffs the local police departments it's probably a good thing to get a volunteer force in place.  In the Bay area he could maybe get Hell's Angles to provide security.


Stiffs the PD, lies to military, gives American assets away and props up dictators in ways that go contrary to American national interests.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2019)

espola said:


> None of the performers got hurt.


Not in a physical way, but then again they have a conscience.


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen, butt-licker. You think I care about your buddies the idiot "Oaf Keeper" brown shirts? Stupid is as stupid does.


*Oh......cubical boy is getting aggressive....now go
try that line in person Pussy.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stiffs the PD, lies to military, gives American assets away and props up dictators in ways that go contrary to American national interests.


*Really.......what " PD " has he stiffed.....LIAR.*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

Imtired said:


> White t-shirts stained with beer?  OMG, have you seen some of those guys?  Talk about misfits wanting to play army.
> 
> View attachment 5605
> 
> View attachment 5607


*Projecting your lifestyle I see..........loser.*


----------



## messy (Nov 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh......cubical boy is getting aggressive....now go
> try that line in person Pussy.*


Happy to. Point me to your idiot friends, Idiot. You’re on the same Nazi websites, aren’t you, Dumbshit?


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Happy to. Point me to your idiot friends, Idiot. You’re on the same Nazi websites, aren’t you, Dumbshit?


*DEMOCRATS = NAZIS = CRIMINALS*

*Once again you are projecting your ideology....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh......cubical boy is getting aggressive....now go
> try that line in person Pussy.*


We all know you are the scaredy cat pussy and dizzy hangs at the cubicle farm.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your conviction is noted.


The Rat is about as clueless as they come. One day he will awake from his drunken stupor and wonder what happened.  LMAO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all know you are the scaredy cat pussy and dizzy hangs at the cubicle farm.


Glad you aren’t ignoring me anymore.  I’m not as scary as you think.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The Rat is about as clueless as they come. One day he will awake from his drunken stupor and wonder what happened.  LMAO!


He’s had me on ignore for months.  I think he’s afraid of me.


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only an idiot believes Trump is fascist...you're the moron just throwing things out there....
> I respond with the irony of Obama and point out your ignorant hypocrisy...hardly just throwing things out there....
> No one I know was "ok with that", that being what Obama did to reporters.
> Had you said Trump does to reporters as Obama did before, I would  have agreed with you.
> But not you, you gotta call the man a fascist. Well if Trump is, then so is Obama...f'n idiot.


My God this is a stupid post. Do you read, Lion? I mean history? Or anything factual other than Fox News? If you did you wouldn’t write such idiocy. But there are a lot like you, who spout incredible nonsense such as “if Trump is a fascist, so is Obama”. Wake up, numbskull.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> My God this is a stupid post. Do you read, Lion? I mean history? Or anything factual other than Fox News? If you did you wouldn’t write such idiocy. But there are a lot like you, who spout incredible nonsense such as “if Trump is a fascist, so is Obama”. Wake up, numbskull.


What is your problem with his factual post?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know what those letters are.
> I know I bought one for cash in 2012 and sold it in ‘16 for about 80% more than I paid.
> Then I built this one.
> I think you should try Fries U. Learn the difference between a loan and an asset.
> Speaking of which, I just got a quote of 3.2% on a 1.5mm mortgage for my new  place for 30/30. Do you do mortgages? Can you beat it? Warning...I’m very conservative.


Not really.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know what those letters are.
> I know I bought one for cash in 2012 and sold it in ‘16 for about 80% more than I paid.
> Then I built this one.
> I think you should try Fries U. Learn the difference between a loan and an asset.
> Speaking of which, I just got a quote of 3.2% on a 1.5mm mortgage for my new  place for 30/30. Do you do mortgages? Can you beat it? Warning...I’m very conservative.


Btw, nobody cares what you sold it for.  What did you net on the sale over the life of the loan?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know what those letters are.
> I know I bought one for cash in 2012 and sold it in ‘16 for about 80% more than I paid.
> Then I built this one.
> I think you should try Fries U. Learn the difference between a loan and an asset.
> Speaking of which, I just got a quote of 3.2% on a 1.5mm mortgage for my new  place for 30/30. Do you do mortgages? Can you beat it? Warning...I’m very conservative.


And I can and am beating 3.2 to 5.99%. But you have to know what CLTV is and be more conservative than you think you are.  Remember you wanted to give me 10k for that deal.  No need.  I’d do it for 4k.  That way you’re being conservative.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Btw, nobody cares what you sold it for.  What did you net on the sale over the life of the loan?


Loan?  Did you miss the "bought for cash" part?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Loan?  Did you miss the "bought for cash" part?


Sucker.


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker.


Why is he a sucker?


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And I can and am beating 3.2 to 5.99%. But you have to know what CLTV is and be more conservative than you think you are.  Remember you wanted to give me 10k for that deal.  No need.  I’d do it for 4k.  That way you’re being conservative.


You still struggle with English.
You don’t think clearly and that’s why you don’t communicate clearly and that’s also why you get jumbled up and stay poor. I think you’re a classic case of “a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.”


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Why is he a sucker?


Izzy has long had a habit of meaningless responses.  It's how you can tell when he is feeling owned.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 17, 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">“If you, as a White person, would like to be treated the way Black people are in this society, stand.&quot; <br><br>Watch who stands in response to Jane Elliott’s invitation. <a href="https://t.co/t7WcwCahAt">pic.twitter.com/t7WcwCahAt</a></p>&mdash; Be A King (@BerniceKing) <a href="



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195928604397461504">November 17, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> My God this is a stupid post. Do you read, Lion? I mean history? Or anything factual other than Fox News? If you did you wouldn’t write such idiocy. But there are a lot like you, who spout incredible nonsense such as “if Trump is a fascist, so is Obama”. Wake up, numbskull.


Your getting as bad as the Drunken Rat... 

Crash and burn loser! LOL!!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy has long had a habit of meaningless responses.  It's how you can tell when he is feeling owned.


You would know best...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Why is he a sucker?


Because you love loans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You still struggle with English.
> You don’t think clearly and that’s why you don’t communicate clearly and that’s also why you get jumbled up and stay poor. I think you’re a classic case of “a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.”


Don’t confuse my clear for your lack of finance knowledge.  Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy has long had a habit of meaningless responses.  It's how you can tell when he is feeling owned.


That’s just you trying to not look as clueless as you really are about loans and finance.  You spola boys crack me up.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you love loans.


Really?  Other than some revolving credit cards, I have no "loans" at all at the minute that I have to make payments on.  

However, I loaned some relatives some money a couple of years ago.  Is that what you meant?


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Don’t confuse my clear for your lack of finance knowledge.  Poser.


Clear????


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s just you trying to not look as clueless as you really are about loans and finance.  You spola boys crack me up.


You are so hopeless that you even deny what the Fed itself says about interest rates.

Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> You are so hopeless that you even deny what the Fed itself says about interest rates.
> 
> Please continue.


What does the fed say about interest rates that I deny?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Clear????


Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Really?  Other than some revolving credit cards, I have no "loans" at all at the minute that I have to make payments on.
> 
> However, I loaned some relatives some money a couple of years ago.  Is that what you meant?





messy said:


> Why is he a sucker?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Because you love loans.


I wasn’t responding to you.  Lol.


----------



## espola (Nov 17, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What does the fed say about interest rates that I deny?


Do you want to start that all over again?


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

I 


Bruddah IZ said:


> I wasn’t responding to you.  Lol.


I love loans at 3% against my holdings while they are earning 9%. And guess what I do with the borrowed money?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you want to start that all over again?


Dizzy the idiot bouncing around attempting to troll. It's what he do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you want to start that all over again?


Lol. You mean because you still can’t keep up with a conversation that didn’t involve you in the first place.  Sure why not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I
> 
> I love loans at 3% against my holdings while they are earning 9%. And guess what I do with the borrowed money?


What holdings and how much did you pay?  Any down payments?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy the idiot bouncing around attempting to troll. It's what he do.


Atta boy.  Not so scary after all.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol. You mean because you still can’t keep up with a conversation that didn’t involve you in the first place.  Sure why not.


If a bank places $1,000,000 (one million dollars) into the overnight bank funding system for one night, for which the current rate is 1.55%, how much interest do they earn that night?





__





						Overnight Bank Funding Rate - FEDERAL RESERVE BANK of NEW YORK
					






					apps.newyorkfed.org


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

right now i have a house for which i borrowed against my stocks and bonds. After fixing up the house,  it just appraised (now that i'm getting a mortgage) for 22% more than i have into it and I only bought it in July.
Only one of my three houses, the rental, doesn't have a loan.
You keep doing your fancy initials, though; they seem to work for you. ;-)
I use more tools than you, because I have many more tools than you, including intelligence and capital.
Plus my day job is my real money.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> right now i have a house for which i borrowed against my stocks and bonds. After fixing up the house,  it just appraised (now that i'm getting a mortgage) for 22% more than i have into it and I only bought it in July.
> Only one of my three houses, the rental, doesn't have a loan.
> You keep doing your fancy initials, though; they seem to work for you. ;-)
> I use more tools than you, because I have many more tools than you, including intelligence and capital.
> Plus my day job is my real money.


I notice you didn’t put in any amont$.  Why is that?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> If a bank places $1,000,000 (one million dollars) into the overnight bank funding system for one night, for which the current rate is 1.55%, how much interest do they earn that night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bruddah IZ said:


> I notice you didn’t put in any amont$.  Why is that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Are you messy too?


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are you messy too?


It's simple arithmetic, and I used round numbers to make it easy for you.  Why are there no "amont$" in your responses?

If a bank places $1,000,000 (one million dollars) into the overnight bank funding system for one night, for which the current rate is 1.55%, how much interest do they earn that night?

Overnight Bank Funding Rate Data - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all know you are the scaredy cat pussy and dizzy hangs at the cubicle farm.


*Care to prove your point in reality..........*


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> I
> 
> I love loans at 3% against my holdings while they are earning 9%. And guess what I do with the borrowed money?




*Buy boxes at Lowes on your " Pre Paid Credit Cards "....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> If a bank places $1,000,000 (one million dollars) into the overnight bank funding system for one night, for which the current rate is 1.55%, how much interest do they earn that night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real Banks don't do chump change like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Real Banks don't do chump change like that.


Seems you don't do math.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you don't do math.


*No....oh ignorant one....you can't think.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It's simple arithmetic, and I used round numbers to make it easy for you.  Why are there no "amont$" in your responses?
> 
> If a bank places $1,000,000 (one million dollars) into the overnight bank funding system for one night, for which the current rate is 1.55%, how much interest do they earn that night?
> 
> Overnight Bank Funding Rate Data - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


 It's simple reading too.  Could you not tell that I was responding to messy?  What's wrong with you today?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you don't do math.


Lol! Your dad must be proud.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Real Banks don't do chump change like that.


OK, make it 100 million.  The arithmetic shouldn't be any harder, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2019)

espola said:


> OK, make it 100 million.  The arithmetic shouldn't be any harder, right?


Trolls don't answer questions.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trolls don't answer questions.


*That's TRUE.....but you sure give it one hell of a 2nd grade try....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Really.......what " PD " has he stiffed.....LIAR.*


*Ten cities say Trump owes them money from rally security*

Ten U.S. cities claim President Trump’s campaign committee has not yet reimbursed them for public-safety costs associated with his presidential and campaign rallies, according to the Center for Public Integrity (CPI).

The cities, which include Mesa, Ariz., Erie, Pa., and Green Bay, Wis., have submitted a total of $841,219, with some of the invoices dating back to before his election in 2016.









						Ten cities say Trump owes them money from rally security
					

Ten U.S. cities claim President Trump’s campaign committee has not yet reimbursed them for public-safety costs associated with his presidential and campaign rallies, according to the Center for Pub…




					thehill.com


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's simple reading too.  Could you not tell that I was responding to messy?  What's wrong with you today?


I asked "do you want to start that over again" and you responded "sure, why not".  I guess we can see why not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trolls don't answer questions.


Totally agree. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 18, 2019)

And I 


espola said:


> I asked "do you want to start that over again" and you responded "sure, why not".  I guess we can see why not.


Your first argument on the Federal Funds rate ended up with you wanting to annualize the existing Fed Funds rate and some drivel about APR being applied to an over night rate.


----------



## espola (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And I
> Your first argument on the Federal Funds rate ended up with you wanting to annualize the existing Fed Funds rate and some drivel about APR being applied to an over night rate.


I just quoted what the fed said and you denied it just like you are doing now.

Figured out any numbers yet?


----------



## messy (Nov 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And I
> Your first argument on the Federal Funds rate ended up with you wanting to annualize the existing Fed Funds rate and some drivel about APR being applied to an over night rate.


Why do you have so much trouble with the English language?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Why do you have so much trouble with the English language?


Purchase price, sales price,net gain?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I just quoted what the fed said and you denied it just like you are doing now.
> 
> Figured out any numbers yet?


Yes.  You?  APR?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  You?  APR?


Are you trying to form a question?


----------



## messy (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Purchase price, sales price,net gain?


There you go! English! Now show how fancy you are with your incomprehensible detailed definition of “net gain.” As many variables that can go into that determination, you should learn how to communicate them clearly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you trying to form a question?


Good boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go! English! Now show how fancy you are with your incomprehensible detailed definition of “net gain.” As many variables that can go into that determination, you should learn how to communicate them clearly.


You’re wasting time.  Poser


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re wasting time.  Poser


I agree.  Trying to get an honest answer out of you is a waste of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree.  Trying to get an honest answer out of you is a waste of time.


You asked if I had a number.  I said “Yes”.  Honestly.  And I asked if you had a number to which you did not respond.  I posted “ APR?” which you trIed to employ as your example of what you thought an overnite rate was at the time.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You asked if I had a number.  I said “Yes”.  Honestly.  And I asked if you had a number to which you did not respond.  I posted “ APR?” which you trIed to employ as your example of what you thought an overnite rate was at the time.


I found out the overnight rate by looking in the Fed website.  I gave you the most recent rate (1.55%) as part of your quiz.    Do you have an answer yet? 

Hint:  the correct answer is a quantity of dollars and cents.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I agree.  Trying to get an honest answer out of you is a waste of time.


You asked if I had a number.  I said “Yes”.  Honestly.  And I asked if you had a number to which you did not respond.  I posted “ APR?” which you trIed to employ as your example of what you thought an overnite rate was at the time this conversation started.  Remember?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You asked if I had a number.  I said “Yes”.  Honestly.  And I asked if you had a number to which you did not respond.  I posted “ APR?” which you trIed to employ as your example of what you thought an overnite rate was at the time this conversation started.  Remember?


I was right about you being a waste of time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I was right about you being a waste of time.


so you don’t have a number then?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> so you don’t have a number then?


I gave you the numbers - 1.55% overnight rate, 100 million dollars (because you said 1 million dollars was too small), and 1 night.  How much does the bank make over that night?

Any sixth grader who understands the process can answer the question.  Why can't you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I gave you the numbers - 1.55% overnight rate, 100 million dollars (because you said 1 million dollars was too small), and 1 night.  How much does the bank make over that night?
> 
> Any sixth grader who understands the process can answer the question.  Why can't you?


So you don’t have a number do you?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you don’t have a number do you?


I have the answer, which is a number expressed in dollars and cents.  I'm waiting for you to show us your results.  I can't give you any more help.  It would be unfair to the others.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I have the answer, which is a number expressed in dollars and cents.  I'm waiting for you to show us your results.  I can't give you any more help.  It would be unfair to the others.


You invite me to your little shin dig and I'm supposed to bring the main dish?  "Show me the money"


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You invite me to your little shin dig and I'm supposed to bring the main dish?  "Show me the money"


I asked you if you wanted to play, and you said yes.

Do you have the number yet?  Do you have any idea of how to calculate the number?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I asked you if you wanted to play, and you said yes.
> 
> Do you have the number yet?  Do you have any idea of how to calculate the number?


You have neither do you?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You have neither do you?


I'll give you a hint - it's a number representing dollars and cents somewhere between 1 cent and 100 million dollars.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I'll give you a hint - it's a number representing dollars and cents somewhere between 1 cent and 100 million dollars.


That should make it easier for you.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That should make it easier for you.


The formula is D = A * B / C.

And I already gave you 2 of the numbers in the formula.


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I asked you if you wanted to play, and you said yes.
> 
> Do you have the number yet?  Do you have any idea of how to calculate the number?


*Spola is playing " Trap Door Spider " otherwise known as a " Japism "....
LIARS play with two headed coins.....







Your " History " precedes you LYING SPOLA......
*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The formula is D = A * B / C.
> 
> And I already gave you 2 of the numbers in the formula.


Bring it home E-nanke


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bring it home E-nanke


*He can't.....he already stepped on his " Japism "...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 29, 2019)

You no longer need religion, you have trump.
You no longer need a government, you have trump.
You no longer need morality, you have trump.
You no longer need to think, you have trump.
You no  longer need America, you have trump.


----------



## nononono (Nov 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 1. You no longer need religion, you have trump.
> 2. You no longer need a government, you have trump.
> 3. You no longer need morality, you have trump.
> 4. You no longer need to think, you have trump.
> 5. You no  longer need America, you have trump.


*Once again " Obama " Poo is reflected/projected in posts 1. - 5.*

*Think before stinking yourself up.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You no longer need religion, you have trump.
> You no longer need a government, you have trump.
> You no longer need morality, you have trump.
> You no longer need to think, you have trump.
> You no  longer need America, you have trump.


Nihilist


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You no longer need religion, you have trump.
> You no longer need a government, you have trump.
> You no longer need morality, you have trump.
> You no longer need to think, you have trump.
> You no  longer need America, you have trump.


We no longer need Hillary, we have Trump.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

*EVERY DAY ANOTHER REVELATION COMES OUT ABOUT
THE DEMOCRATS CRIMINALITY....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We no longer need Hillary, we have Trump.


Yeah, and how's that going?


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, and how's that going?


*Quite well, how's your smelly " Cankles " doing......*
*She seems to be down on donations, she banned from 
Haiti for good after stealing all their donation money....?
Nice wedding her daughter had.....
Do you remember if she invited Webster Hubbell....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Quite well, how's your smelly " Cankles " doing......*
> *She seems to be down on donations, she banned from
> Haiti for good after stealing all their donation money....?
> Nice wedding her daughter had.....
> Do you remember if she invited Webster Hubbell....?*


Ah yes, yet another look into the dark, grimy, fever swamp netherworld inhabited by paranoid, conspiracy theory driven nutcase scumbags like you. Street drugs aren't a substitute for your meds.


----------



## nononono (Nov 30, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 299804, member: 1707"

Ah yes, yet another look into the dark, grimy, fever swamp 
netherworld inhabited by paranoid, conspiracy theory driven 
nutcase scumbags like you.
*A self revealing insight.....*

 Street drugs aren't a substitute for your meds.
*Another self revealing insight...*

/QUOTE

*I pity you....the pain you endure thru self inflicted purposeful ignorance.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 299804, member: 1707"
> 
> Ah yes, yet another look into the dark, grimy, fever swamp
> netherworld inhabited by paranoid, conspiracy theory driven
> ...


The eloquent fools.


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The eloquent fools.


*Yes he does fool himself quite eloquently.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 299804, member: 1707"
> 
> Ah yes, yet another look into the dark, grimy, fever swamp
> netherworld inhabited by paranoid, conspiracy theory driven
> ...


Its your childish responses that are pitiful. Don't you have any pride?


----------



## messy (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its your childish responses that are pitiful. Don't you have any pride?


Nono works for the Russians.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono works for the Russians.


Yes, and they have convinced nono and the other trumpists that it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, and they have convinced nono and the other trumpists that it is the right thing to do.


Those commies.  Everywhere arenʻt they? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those commies.  Everywhere arenʻt they? Lol!


On multiple occasions, U.S. officials have explained to elected policymakers the dangers of promoting Russian disinformation. In fact, the _New York Times_ reported two weeks ago that American intelligence professionals have informed senators and their aides that Russia has engaged in a lengthy campaign "to essentially frame" Ukraine for Russia's 2016 election attack.
As regular readers know, it was against this backdrop that Sen. John Kennedy (R-La.) appeared on Fox News last weekend, insisting that Ukraine may have been responsible for the Russian attack, apparently indifferent to the fact that he was helping disseminate a bogus Kremlin message.


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Those commies.  Everywhere arenʻt they? Lol!


They are not commies.  They are crooks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

espola said:


> They are not commies.  They are crooks.


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its your childish responses that are pitiful. Don't you have any pride?


*I post the TRUTH backed up by facts....*
*Nothing childish at all about posting the TRUTH...

When you retort with ignorant non supported responses, I
respond in kind .....and it stings as witnessed by your reactions.
Do some research instead of posting Union derived garbage that
are verifiable LIES...
*
*Don't you have any dignity*


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 5841 View attachment 5842 View attachment 5843 View attachment 5844 View attachment 5845 View attachment 5846



*Really ignoramus.....Really...
Do some research before posting garbage.*


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2019)

Right-wing populists don’t have to make much sense. They can simultaneously blame immigrants for taking jobs away from Americans while claiming that these same people are lazy layabouts sponging off welfare. All the populist followers care is that they now have an enemy to blame for their feelings of ennui.
And unlike democracy, which makes many demands, the populists make just one. They insist that people be loyal. Loyalty entails surrendering to the populist nationalist vision. But this is less a burden than an advantage. It’s easier to pledge allegiance to an authoritarian leader than to do the hard work of thinking for yourself demanded by democracy.
But this isn’t a moment for optimism, is it? What is happening around the world shows that the far-right is on the march. And when it comes to the U.S., the problem might be larger than one man. Liberals have been praying for the end of the Trump presidency, but if Rosenberg is right, democracy will remain under threat no matter who is in power.


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 300372, member: 3299"

Right-wing populists don’t have to make much sense.
*The above comment is not yours.....
Well....you are one ignorant Liberal. Now you resort to theft of others 
work.....*

 They can simultaneously blame immigrants for taking jobs away from Americans
 while claiming that these same people are lazy layabouts sponging off welfare. 
*The above comment is not yours.....*
* Illegal immigrants take jobs from Legal immigrants.*

All the populist followers care is that they now have an enemy to blame for their feelings of ennui.
*The above comment is definitely not yours.....*
*Trump is providing " Jobs " so your listlessness is from elsewhere, most likely ignorance,*

And unlike democracy, which makes many demands, the populists make just one. 
They insist that people be loyal. Loyalty entails surrendering to the populist nationalist vision. 
*The above comment is not yours.....*
*What a bunch of projected Horse Shit......

(* But this is less a burden than an advantage. 
It’s easier to pledge allegiance to an authoritarian leader than to 
do the hard work of thinking for yourself demanded by democracy.
But this isn’t a moment for optimism, is it? What is happening around 
the world shows that the far-right is on the march. And when it comes to 
the U.S., the problem might be larger than one man. Liberals have been 
praying for the end of the Trump presidency, but if Rosenberg is right, 
democracy will remain under threat no matter who is in power.*)
The above comment is not yours.....*

/QUOTE


*How's it feel to not only be a LIAR, but one who cannot formulate his own thoughts*
*so YOU steal someone Else's work and post it as your own....*
*What a low life Turd you are.....*


----------



## messy (Dec 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 300372, member: 3299"
> 
> Right-wing populists don’t have to make much sense.
> *The above comment is not yours.....
> ...


One would have to be as dumb as you to think I was doing something other than copy/paste in that post.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

messy said:


> One would have to be as dumb as you to think I was
> doing something other than copy/paste in that post.



*A. I flushed you out as a Plagiarizing crook.
B. You have made my case....Thanks once again. *


----------



## Booter (Dec 13, 2019)

Problem solved.  Good times nutters/lemmings.  I should think everyone would be invited to listen to these "perfect" calls.

*White House further limits officials on Trump's foreign leader calls in wake of Ukraine scandal*

Gone from the calls are some of the career staffers and detailees whose roles included taking notes and providing edits to the eventual transcript of the conversations meant to clarify what was said.
While limiting access to the President's phone calls is designed to stop leaks and tamp down on dissent internally, the official said, it results in "a smaller circle of loyalists in all policymaking discussions" which could have a serious impact on how the administration executes its foreign policy, according to experts.

National security professionals seeking to advance US policy objectives may or may not reflect or even be aware of Trump's personal views, which are often divorced from a rational process and center on Trump's own obsessions and political interests at the expense of the national interests. Cutting subject matter experts and professionals out the loop will make this problem worse.









						White House further limits officials on Trump's foreign leader calls
					

President Donald Trump's senior aides have further restricted the number of administration officials allowed to listen to the President's phone calls with foreign leaders since his July 25 call with Ukraine's President was revealed and became the centerpiece of the impeachment inquiry, according...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Problem solved.  Good times nutters/lemmings.  I should think everyone would be invited to listen to these "perfect" calls.
> 
> *White House further limits officials on Trump's foreign leader calls in wake of Ukraine scandal*
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (Dec 13, 2019)

Booter said:


> Problem solved.  Good times nutters/lemmings.  I should think everyone would be invited to listen to these "perfect" calls.
> 
> *White House further limits officials on Trump's foreign leader calls in wake of Ukraine scandal*
> 
> ...


A.  "There was no crime" even after they admitted it.
B.  "Nobody got hurt" is what convicted person's lawyer says when pleading for a light sentence.
C.  By restricting access to the calls, will that mean there will be no more whistleblowers?

Why do t and WH staffers persist on behaving as if he were guilty?


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

espola said:


> A.  "There was no crime" even after they admitted it.
> B.  "Nobody got hurt" is what convicted person's lawyer says when pleading for a light sentence.
> C.  By restricting access to the calls, will that mean there will be no more whistleblowers?
> 
> Why do t and WH staffers persist on behaving as if he were guilty?



*You just don't realize your party is heading 
for a loooong nap in Prison as you/they fall to the mat....!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You just don't realize your party is heading
> for a loooong nap in Prison as you/they fall to the mat....!
> 
> 
> ...


Wait? So all those trump people doing time, indicted, awaiting sentencing etc are Democrats? Or are you saying our dictator will now start jailing his political opponents? When do the incinerators start burning?


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wait? So all those trump people doing time, indicted, awaiting sentencing etc are Democrats? Or are you saying our dictator will now start jailing his political opponents? When do the incinerators start burning?


*Be honest with yourself ( If you can ) and tell the Forum how many of those*
*people were charged with process/manufactured crimes.....
*
*FOR ONCE BE HONEST.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

*YOUR FASCIST PARTY IS IN FOR A VERY RUDE AWAKENING.....*
*
THE REPUBLICAN/CONSERVATIVE PARTY DID NOT DO THEIR
JOB IN 2018......

IN 2020 I HOPE THEY DO THEIR JOB....AND IF THEY DO....
*
*YOU WILL SEE THE BELOW MAP ALL RED...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Be honest with yourself ( If you can ) and tell the Forum how many of those*
> *people were charged with process/manufactured crimes.....*
> 
> *FOR ONCE BE HONEST.*


Sounds like what the GOP is doing in the House impeachment hearings, attempting to  argue process and manufacturing fictitious crimes from days gone by. Be honest with yourself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *YOUR FASCIST PARTY IS IN FOR A VERY RUDE AWAKENING.....*
> 
> *THE REPUBLICAN/CONSERVATIVE PARTY DID NOT DO THEIR
> JOB IN 2018......
> ...


Thing about your map is that the blue areas are where all the people are and the red is mostly empty space.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing about your map is that the blue areas are where all the people are and the red is mostly empty space.


You just keep working that popular vote angle.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You just keep working that popular vote angle.


How about that anti-t popular vote in 2018?


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like what the GOP is doing in the House impeachment hearings, attempting to  argue process and manufacturing fictitious crimes from days gone by. Be honest with yourself.


*NO CRIME WAS COMMITTED !
NO QUID PRO QUO WAS  COMMITTED !
NO BRIBERY WAS COMMITTED !*
*NO OBSTRUCTION OF CONGRESS WAS COMMITTED !
NO ABUSE OF POWER WAS COMMITTED !

YOUR FILTHY PARTY IS ABOUT TO GET BACK IN SPADES *
*WHAT IT HAS DONE TO THIS COUNTRY.....!*


----------



## nononono (Dec 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing about your map is that the blue areas are where all the people are and the red is mostly empty space.


*Really........I'd like to see YOU tell that to the people that live*
*in those " Red " spaces......to their faces..*
*You'd be blue alright.......Black and Blue.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trolls don't answer questions.


So that's your excuse... good to know!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

Looks like Lezy better watch his back. In the words of the Drunken Rat "when do the incinerators start burning?"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013270103394222080


----------



## nononono (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like Lezy better watch his back. In the words of the Drunken Rat "when do the incinerators start burning?"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013270103394222080



*Geeeez Luuiiieeeez....That " Lady " is looking to extinguish her career completely with her 
own statement.....That's " Leftist " stupidity on display for the WHOLE world to witness...



Well her wish is granted ...She's the one and only !





*


----------



## messy (Dec 15, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like Lezy better watch his back. In the words of the Drunken Rat "when do the incinerators start burning?"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013270103394222080











						Army-Navy game ‘white power’ hand signs prompt investigation
					

The Army and Navy academies are looking into hand signs flashed by students that can be associated with “white power” and were televised during the Army-Navy football game on Saturday, school officials said.




					www.google.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Army-Navy game ‘white power’ hand signs prompt investigation
> 
> 
> The Army and Navy academies are looking into hand signs flashed by students that can be associated with “white power” and were televised during the Army-Navy football game on Saturday, school officials said.
> ...


ROTFL!!!


----------



## Booter (Dec 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing about your map is that the blue areas are where all the people are and the red is mostly empty space.


But there is so much Red.  I'm not sure how but you're going to have to dumb it a little more for the no where man.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> But there is so much Red.  I'm not sure how but you're going to have to dumb it a little more for the no where man.


*26 words of " Schiff " you're trying to " Swallowell "......*


----------



## messy (Dec 16, 2019)

Booter said:


> But there is so much Red.  I'm not sure how but you're going to have to dumb it a little more for the no where man.


100%. Trump has the dumb people feeling important now so they're active. They're not at all important to him except for votes...and those matter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 16, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. Trump has the dumb people feeling important now so they're active. They're not at all important to him except for votes...and those matter.


Idiots united
One nation under trump
In search of their own truth
Facts be damned!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 16, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. Trump has the dumb people feeling important now so they're active. They're not at all important to him except for votes...and those matter.


Yes, we would’ve been smart if we voted for Hillary.


----------



## nononono (Dec 16, 2019)

messy said:


> 100%. Trump has the dumb people feeling important now so they're active.
> They're not at all important to him except for votes...and those matter.


*If you are calling people who accept the TRUTH dumb.....you *
*have once again made my point on the idiocy you suffer with....

Your posts ooze a description of you like the picture below....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2019)

As the Senate and McConnell join hands with the executive branch, basically telling the American people and the Constitution to fuck off, the Republic wilts. 

The republic is dead and its those who claim to wave the flag hardest caught standing with the murder weapon in their hands.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiots united
> One nation under trump
> In search of their own truth
> Facts be damned!


And that's why Dems are leaving your party? Facts be damned!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the Senate and McConnell join hands with the executive branch, basically telling the American people and the Constitution to fuck off, the Republic wilts.
> 
> The republic is dead and its those who claim to wave the flag hardest caught standing with the murder weapon in their hands.


You on the hard stuff today Alice? Maybe on a bender?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *If you are calling people who accept the TRUTH dumb.....you *
> *have once again made my point on the idiocy you suffer with....
> 
> Your posts ooze a description of you like the picture below....
> ...


Lezy is just upset because he can't afford any of the good places in Temecula. He tries so hard to get with the cool kids....too bad it's never gonna happen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And that's why Dems are leaving your party? Facts be damned!! Lol!!!


Is that what they tell you? Google Lincoln Project . . .


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they tell you? Google Lincoln Project . . .


Newsweek has an article about "Project Lincoln" --

_Conway retorted that being Republican used to mean standing up to fiscal responsibility, free markets, the rule of law and against foreign tyrants, Now, he told Newsweek it seems being conservative or Republican, as defined by the "Republican Party apparatus," means one thing, "unwavering fidelity to the incompetent, narcissistic, sociopath in the White House, and to his senseless, self-serving whims."

"We aim to restore conservatism to a set of enduring principles and to save it from the cult of personality some have caused it to become," Conway said._

If they can pull it off by election day, that might make me a Republican again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they tell you? Google Lincoln Project . . .


No it's what I read..you should try it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No it's what I read..you should try it.











						Great News: Wall Street Democrats Might Leave the Party
					

My fervent hope for many years could be coming true.




					prospect.org


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Among those who voted for Obama in 2012 and then a third-party candidate in 2016, Democratic identification has dropped 35 percent while independent identification has risen 37 percent.


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Among those who voted for Obama in 2012 and then a third-party candidate in 2016, Democratic identification has dropped 35 percent while independent identification has risen 37 percent.


“U.S. Naval Academy officials have appointed a preliminary inquiry officer to conduct an internal investigation into the hand gestures made during the ESPN College GameDay broadcast prior to yesterday’s Army-Navy game,” Cmdr. Alana Garas, a spokeswoman for the academy, said in a statement Sunday afternoon. “Based on findings of the investigation, those involved will be held appropriately accountable.”

An Army Cadet was also seen separately making the same gesture.

“West Point is looking into the matter. At this time we do not know the name of the cadets,” spokesman Lt. Col. Christopher Ophardt said in a statement late Saturday.

The gesture in question is when someone forms the “OK” sign with their fingers and thumb — a sign that can be associated with white nationalism.

There was disagreement online about the meaning of the gesture, with some Twitter users retweeting a video clip from the broadcast and remarking that they believed the students were making a hate symbol. Others saw it more innocuously, believing the gesture was a sign that is part of the “Circle Game” played by kids. That game is commonly played when a person forms an “OK” with their hand below their waist to trick a second person into looking at it and getting punched.


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Great News: Wall Street Democrats Might Leave the Party
> 
> 
> My fervent hope for many years could be coming true.
> ...


I gather you didn't read too far into that article.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> “U.S. Naval Academy officials have appointed a preliminary inquiry officer to conduct an internal investigation into the hand gestures made during the ESPN College GameDay broadcast prior to yesterday’s Army-Navy game,” Cmdr. Alana Garas, a spokeswoman for the academy, said in a statement Sunday afternoon. “Based on findings of the investigation, those involved will be held appropriately accountable.”
> 
> An Army Cadet was also seen separately making the same gesture.
> 
> ...


So sad that you hang your political hat on a gesture that started as a prank. Your intellectual level must be pretty low... even for a Democrat.

Crash and burn poser.... just don't do it in Temecula because it's out of your price range. Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> No it's what I read..you should try it.





			https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

I posted this slowly...just for e.










						Nearly half of independents say Democratic Party leans too far left: poll
					

Almost half of independent voters said in a new poll the the Democratic Party is leaning too far to the left.The Hill-HarrisX poll showed that 48 percent of independent voters believe the Demo…




					thehill.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey e did you locate those definitions?









						Pa. Dems lose a state senator: John Yudichak of Luzerne County declares himself independent, will caucus with GOP
					

Yudichak, who was re-elected to a third term in 2018, said he felt marginalized in a more liberal Democratic caucus this session.




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## messy (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So sad that you hang your political hat on a gesture that started as a prank. Your intellectual level must be pretty low... even for a Democrat.
> 
> Crash and burn poser.... just don't do it in Temecula because it's out of your price range. Lol!!!


You ain't kidding. Between the Valvoline shop and the Del Taco, I go broke just driving downtown.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You ain't kidding. Between the Valvoline shop and the Del Taco, I go broke just driving downtown.


You must drive a a piece of crap car then... poser!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must drive a a piece of crap car then... poser!


Why are you so desperate for recognition?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

The small handed vulgarian once again displaying his lack of common decency and respect.
*Associated Press*
*White House: Trump 'just riffing' in swipe at late lawmaker*
December 18, 2019, 8:28 PM PST


President Trump criticizes Dingell at Battle Creek Rally
WXYZ-Detroit Videos





Scroll back up to restore default view.
BATTLE CREEK, Mich. (AP) — The White House said that President Donald Trump was “just riffing” when he took a swipe at the late Rep. John Dingell during a raucous impeachment-day rally, drawing a quick rebuke from the longtime Michigan congressman's widow and successor in the House.
White House press secretary Stephanie Grisham said Thursday on ABC's “Good Morning America" that she did not know why Trump decided to suggest that Dingell was in hell. “You'd have to talk to the president about that," she said.
But Grisham added that Trump is a "counter-puncher," and suggested Trump was venting his frustration after being impeached by the House. "It was a very very supportive and wild crowd and he was just riffing on some of the things that had been happening the past few days.”
Trump told the Battle Creek rally that Debbie Dingell had thanked him profusely for providing “A-plus treatment” after her husband's death in February, including ordering flags flown at half-staff.
He quoted her as saying, “Thank you so much. John would be so thrilled. He's looking down.”
Then he added: “I said, 'That's OK. Don't worry about it.' Maybe he's looking up. I don't know.”
The remark drew wary oohs and aahs from the crowd in Michigan, where John Dingell was a powerful advocate for the state he represented for more than 59 years. The comment came shortly after Debbie Dingell voted in favor of two articles of impeachment against the president.
Trump then offered: “But let's assume he's looking down.”
Debbie Dingell tweeted her response, telling Trump: “Mr. President, let’s set politics aside. My husband earned all his accolades after a lifetime of service. I’m preparing for the first holiday season without the man I love. You brought me down in a way you can never imagine and your hurtful words just made my healing much harder.”
John Dingell was the longest-serving member of Congress in U.S. history
His widow wasn't the only one upset by the president's comment.
Republican congressman Fred Upton of Michigan, who voted against impeaching Trump, tweeted: “I’ve always looked up to John Dingell - my good friend and a great Michigan legend. There was no need to 'dis' him in a crass political way. Most unfortunate and an apology is due.”


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The small handed vulgarian once again displaying his lack of common decency and respect.
> *Associated Press*
> *White House: Trump 'just riffing' in swipe at late lawmaker*
> December 18, 2019, 8:28 PM PST
> ...


It's just the way he treats everybody every day.  Get over it, as Mulvaney said.


----------



## Wez (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> It's just the way he treats everybody every day.  Get over it, as Mulvaney said.


They complain about being called Deplorable, but prove it true, daily.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 302464, member: 1707"
As the Senate and McConnell join hands with the executive branch, basically telling the American people and the Constitution to fuck off, the Republic wilts.
*No No No No.....The Republicans in the House/Senate ( plus 2 Democrats) and 63,000,000 Americans +  are telling *
*YOU and YOUR kind to " fuck off ".....!*


The republic is dead and its those who claim to wave the flag hardest caught standing with the murder weapon in their hands.
*Look no further than YOUR " Queen Bee " swamp mistress Nancy Pelosi and her Prayerful, Flag waving, Constitution remarks...*
*She will be forever known as the Filthy Woman who tried to bring down a DULY ELECTED President by using the Constitution*
*as a weapon because MY President is the most successful this Country has EVER seen.....*

/QUOTE

*Get YOUR Story straight recycling " Consumer of Donkey Shit "......!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

So putin continues to push is bs about Ukraine being the guilty party not russia, while also repeating GOP bs that Dems want the 2016 elections nullified, Pence would take over not Hillary. I'm sure many of those who voted for t never dreamed that t would be so horrible for the US interests at home and abroad and side up with the likes of putin, jinping, erdogan and jong un over our own intelligence agencies, freedom and democracy.


MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that U.S. Democrats had impeached President Donald Trump for "fabricated" reasons in order to reverse his 2016 election victory.









						Putin says impeachment case against Trump is 'fabricated'
					

Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that U.S. Democrats had impeached President Donald Trump for "fabricated" reasons in order to reverse his 2016 election victory.  Putin, speaking at his annual year-end news conference, said he expected Trump to survive the proceedings and stay...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So putin continues to push is bs about Ukraine being the guilty party not russia, while also repeating GOP bs that Dems want the 2016 elections nullified, Pence would take over not Hillary. I'm sure many of those who voted for t never dreamed that t would be so horrible for the US interests at home and abroad and side up with the likes of putin, jinping, erdogan and jong un over our own intelligence agencies, freedom and democracy.
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday that U.S. Democrats had impeached President Donald Trump for "fabricated" reasons in order to reverse his 2016 election victory.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

messy said:


> “U.S. Naval Academy officials have appointed a preliminary inquiry officer to conduct an internal investigation into the hand gestures made during the ESPN College GameDay broadcast prior to yesterday’s Army-Navy game,” Cmdr. Alana Garas, a spokeswoman for the academy, said in a statement Sunday afternoon. “Based on findings of the investigation, those involved will be held appropriately accountable.”
> 
> An Army Cadet was also seen separately making the same gesture.
> 
> ...


So how is the investigation going? Any findings yet?


Like I said, the world is laughing at you! You're such a joke!! 

Crash and burn poser boy!!!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


These guys really like to suck dont they...


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS 






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

"Putin told me and I believe him" 

Those words alone should be grounds for impeachment, period.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Wez said:


> They complain about being called Deplorable, but prove it true, daily.


Says the douche that talks about people’s moms.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

“Traditionally it’s always been Republicans suppressing votes in places,” Justin Clark, a senior political adviser and senior counsel to Trump’s re-election campaign, said at the event. “Let’s start protecting our voters. We know where they are. ... Let’s start playing offense a little bit. That’s what you’re going to see in 2020. It’s going to be a much bigger program, a much more aggressive program, a much better-funded program.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Traditionally it’s always been Republicans suppressing votes in places,” Justin Clark, a senior political adviser and senior counsel to Trump’s re-election campaign, said at the event. “Let’s start protecting our voters. We know where they are. ... Let’s start playing offense a little bit. That’s what you’re going to see in 2020. It’s going to be a much bigger program, a much more aggressive program, a much better-funded program.”


Thanks Stacey.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thanks Stacey.


Do you ever look at nono's threads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you ever look at nono's threads?


Sure, why?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, why?


Just seems he posts a lot of 'stuff' no one ever comments on.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Putin told me and I believe him"
> 
> Those words alone should be grounds for impeachment, period.


*OMG......when you are curled up in the corner of that dark dank boiler room hiding *
*from " That " sickening reality in the future because of the time YOU wasted on 
supporting a Criminal Enterprise known as The Democratic Party and their biggest 
Lying POS ....Liddle Adam ( The past is catching up to him VERY VERY fast ! ) who
is fast becoming the male version of Hillary Rodham Clinton...Think about all of the 
times you KNEW the TRUTH yet denied it and continued on the filthy self destructive*
*path of supporting EVIL...Think About It...!

THINK ABOUT IT !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *OMG......when you are curled up in the corner of that dark dank boiler room hiding *
> *from " That " sickening reality in the future because of the time YOU wasted on
> supporting a Criminal Enterprise known as The Democratic Party and their biggest
> Lying POS ....Liddle Adam ( The past is catching up to him VERY VERY fast ! ) who
> ...


Only part I read was the "think about it", you should heed your own advice.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you ever look at nono's threads?





Sheriff Joe said:


> Sure, why?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Just seems he posts a lot of 'stuff' no one ever comments on.


*I post the TRUTH. No need for " Comments " with the TRUTH.
I look/read most all of Sherrif Joe's posts....he's an independent 
thinker....*

*Do YOU ever look at YOUR OWN threads.....
Do YOU realize a MAJORITY of the responses point out YOUR
propensity for Schiffhoods and out right LIES.....Now if YOU *
*posted the TRUTH..... You would not be commenting as you have above....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I post the TRUTH. No need for " Comments " with the TRUTH.
> I look/read most all of Sherrif Joe's posts....he's an independent
> thinker....*
> 
> ...


Show me one.


----------



## nononono (Dec 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one.


*Classic LIARS response above....

What " One " would YOU like me to show YOU ...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Classic LIARS response above....
> 
> What " One " would YOU like me to show YOU ...!*


You never have and never will. You are a just a punk, always have been and always will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2019)

CNN forgives reporter who tweeted about "fags" and lesbians in college
					

Same as it ever was




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2019)

I am pretty sure this won’t get much coverage in the lefty rags.
I wonder why?

No I don’t.









						Five Stabbed at Hanukkah Celebration in New York Suburb
					

A Hanukkah celebration in a New York suburb turned into horror Saturday night after a man entered and began stabbing people.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am pretty sure this won’t get much coverage in the lefty rags.
> I wonder why?
> 
> No I don’t.
> ...


Its you that loves Israel yet hates Jews. Is it you see Israel as place to keep 'em?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

Trump’s tweeting in the past two days was so frenzied and the sources quoted were so bizarre—including at least four accounts devoted to the Pizzagate-adjacent conspiracy theory QAnon, as well as one that describes former President Barack Obama as “Satan’s Muslim scum”—as to renew doubts about the president’s mental stability. But Trump’s long reticence about outright naming the presumed whistle-blower suggests that he remained sufficiently tethered to reality to hear and heed a lawyer’s advice. He disregarded that advice in full awareness that he was disregarding it. The usual excuse for Trump’s online abusiveness—he’s counterpunching—amounts in this case not to a defense but to an indictment: Counterpunching literally means retaliating, and retaliation is what is forbidden by federal law.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You never have and never will. You are a just a punk, always have been and always will be.


*Your posting history shows who the punk is....and boy have YOU been
punked by the Democratic Party....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your posting history shows who the punk is....and boy have YOU been
> punked by the Democratic Party....*


Why would you think I hate Jews?
You got the wrong dude.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why would you think I hate Jews?
> You got the wrong dude.


That's ironic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's ironic.


I have never said anything negative about Jews, unless of course they happen to be libs, but nothing to do with their religion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have never said anything negative about Jews, unless of course they happen to be libs, but nothing to do with their religion.


In a post where your responded to me by saying I had the wrong dude you quoted nono, now isn't that typical, and yes, ironic. 

So you won't be building incinerators? You will simply "send them back"? A kinder gentler, machine gun hand, fascist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In a post where your responded to me by saying I had the wrong dude you quoted nono, now isn't that typical, and yes, ironic.
> 
> So you won't be building incinerators? You will simply "send them back"? A kinder gentler, machine gun hand, fascist.


You are wrong, again.
Put the pipe down.
Crack head.


----------



## messy (Dec 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So how is the investigation going? Any findings yet?
> 
> 
> Like I said, the world is laughing at you! You're such a joke!!
> ...


The trollers who make the WP sign are just smarter than you, dummy. You don’t know much, do you? You really are stupid enough to believe it’s the “punching game.” Quite a trend for this game I played, in person where it has to be played, in about 1973.
It is a pretty smart trick they pull off, though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are wrong, again.
> Put the pipe down.
> Crack head.


Nice try, but your ineptitude has already been shown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try, but your ineptitude has already been shown.


Liar.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2019)

All the cadets pictured giving a Nazi salute will be fired, West Virginia governor says
					

All of the West Virginia correctional cadets seen apparently giving a Nazi salute will be fired, West Virginia Gov. Jim Justice announced.




					www.cnn.com
				




_He noted in his letter to the governor that some of the cadets "were aware of the connotations associated with the gesture, that they were uncomfortable with the practice ... and/or that they only followed what they perceived to be an order" because they feared they wouldn't graduate. _

"Just following orders" is how it starts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Here's an article that illustrates my point quite well . . . trumpist hate Jews but support Israel.
*
Why America’s antisemites can hate Jews but still claim to admire Israel*





Giles Fraser
If Israel’s PM has trouble denouncing US neo-nazism, it’s possibly because the far right of both countries support the concept of a secure homeland based on race.

My mother-in-law has just arrived from Israel for her summer holiday. First she coos over her grandchild. Then we sit on the floor and unwrap the beautiful pots and cups that she has made for us. We chat about how things are in Tel Aviv – the people, the weather, new restaurants. Soon enough we turn to politics. Here the mood changes. Great place, Israel. Terrible politics.

Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu staged a rally of his supporters last week. In the face of mounting accusations of corruption, he hit back at the media and the liberal elite who he says want to unseat him. “Fake news,” he called it. Such are the similarities between Netanyahu and Donald Trump, it is hard to know who is copying whom. Netanyahu deliberately plays up the connection. Which is why events in Charlottesville, and Trump’s half-hearted condemnations of US fascism, have given Israel’s PM a political headache. Condemn Trump and he risks alienating his political soulmate. Not condemn Trump and he looks like being soft on neo-nazism.

Most Israeli politicians got it right. Reacting to Trump’s “there are two sides to every story” line, Yair Lapid insisted: “There are no two sides. When neo-Nazis march in Charlottesville with antisemitic slogans against Jews and for white supremacy, the denouncement is unequivocal.” But Netanyahu took three days to come up with a condemnation of neo-nazism, slipped out in an English-language tweet. Should it really have been so difficult for an Israeli PM to condemn nazism?

A problem for the Israeli right is that there are quite a few, especially on the outer fringes of rightwing politics in the US, who don’t much care for Jews, but purport to admire and support Israel because of its commitment to maintaining a particular racial majority within its borders

Speaking on Israel’s Channel 2 News on Wednesday, the alt-right’s Richard Spencer, one of the leaders of the Charlottesville rally, gave an astonishing example of this “antisemites for Israel” philosophy. “Jews are vastly over-represented in what you would call ‘the establishment’ and white people are being dispossessed from this country,” he said of the US. Yet he continued: “An Israeli citizen, someone who has a sense of nationhood and peoplehood, and the history and experience of the Jewish people, you should respect someone like me who has analogue feelings about whites. You could say I am a white Zionist – in the sense that I care about my people, I want us to have a secure homeland for us and ourselves. Just like you want a secure homeland in Israel.”

This is staggering stuff. Richard Spencer is the man who chanted “Heil Trump” during a Washington rally. His followers responded with the Nazi salute. Praise from a man mired in the worst sort of antisemitism should prompt soul-searching on the right of Israel’s political establishment. These are not admirers that they should want.

More shocking, some concede that Spencer and his like have reason to find common cause with some of Israel’s outer political fringes. As the former PM Ehud Barak said of Charlottesville: “You can’t say you don’t see things here that bear a certain similarity – when you look at the Lehava demonstrations or La Familia activity, or the ranting against journalists covering Netanyahu investigations.”

Lehava is an acronym of the Hebrew for “Prevention of Assimilation in the Holy Land”. It is especially against mixed marriages (like mine) between Israeli Jews and non-Jews. And it also wants to rid Israel of Christianity. La Familia are fans of the Beitar Jerusalem football team. A few months ago I went to see them playing an Israeli Arab team from Galilee, Bnei Sakhnin – though the Sakhnin fans were not allowed into the ground. My remedial Hebrew was not enough to make out what they were singing to the rows of empty seats opposite. “We are going to burn your village down,” was how my friend translated it.

Barak is right, the parallels with Charlottesville are sometimes difficult to avoid. And the problem everywhere with these outer fringes is that they are getting less and less outer. Frightening, isn’t it?


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Here's an article that illustrates my point quite well . . . trumpist hate Jews but support Israel.
> 
> *Why America’s antisemites can hate Jews but still claim to admire Israel*
> 
> ...



*My Goodness are you an uneducated DNC tool/fool...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2020)

Typical t-swallowers . . . 









						Fox News' Jesse Watters pictured with his new 27-year-old bride
					

Watters took to his Twitter to share a photo of his December 2019 wedding day with 27-year-old Emma DiGiovine. Watters, 41, and his ex-wife Noelle Watters, 42, finalized their divorce in March 2019.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Typical t-swallowers . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Swallow This................

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2020)

The impeachment trial isn't the only legal problem Trump faces. Many questions loom about his finances
					

The impeachment of President Donald Trump is center stage, but when the last vote in the Senate trial is cast, it won't mark an end to the investigations looming over the President and his company, the Trump Organization.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 20, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*







*Two Democrats walking in Montgomery Alabama 1956....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)

True colors.








						Black Lives Matter Says It Was Snubbed By Women’s March L.A. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)

WATCH: Minorities At Pro-Second Amendment Rally Rip Media Over ‘White Supremacist’ Narrative | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Jan 21, 2020)

I like this forum because it gives those with minority beliefs, in the nation by about 51/49 and overwhelmingly in California, namely the people who support Trump against impeachment, a voice to air their beliefs. America.


----------



## LMULions (Jan 21, 2020)

yep, and a soccer forum definitely the most appropriate place.  But with a media that's always out to get you, and facts that are generally always biased against you, soccer-forum is probably where it should remain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

Lev Parnas Attorney Shares Video of Pence With Indicted Giuliani Associate
					

"Mike Pence does indeed know the guy," Joseph Bondy wrote on Twitter as he posted footage of his client with the vice president and second lady Karen Pence.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lev Parnas Attorney Shares Video of Pence With Indicted Giuliani Associate
> 
> 
> "Mike Pence does indeed know the guy," Joseph Bondy wrote on Twitter as he posted footage of his client with the vice president and second lady Karen Pence.
> ...









*Poor Poor Husky Poo........*


----------



## messy (Jan 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lev Parnas Attorney Shares Video of Pence With Indicted Giuliani Associate
> 
> 
> "Mike Pence does indeed know the guy," Joseph Bondy wrote on Twitter as he posted footage of his client with the vice president and second lady Karen Pence.
> ...


Why do both Trump and Pence lie about knowing Parnas?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

Trump Admits to Withholding Evidence From Impeachment Inquiry
					

“We have all the material. They don’t have all the material,” the president said of his comfort level, alluding to documents the White House has refused to turn over.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

In Death, Khashoggi Exposes the Corruption of Kushner and Trump
					

There’s a word for what may be going on here: espionage




					medium.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 26, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 6, 2020)

A Conversation with Ece Temelkuran on How to Lose a Country, in 7 Steps. - Thought Economics
					

“I am one of the early birds…” Ece Temelkuran told me, “I saw democracy collapse in Turkey and tried to warn the United States, European Countries and Britain about this.  I’ve been telling people that what you think is normal, or a passing phase, is part of a bigger phenomenon that affects us...




					thoughteconomics.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6349
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh Boy ....There's Crumbs somewhere on the floor..
Go on...keep looking.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2020)

Fox News guests spread ‘disinformation’ – says leaked internal memo

Fox News has a credibility problem. Most critics of the cable news network will be well aware of that, but in this case the admission is coming from Fox News itself.

An internal research briefing obtained by the Daily Beast names four regular contributors to the network for peddling “disinformation”, particularly when it comes to the Ukraine scandal that led to Donald Trump’s impeachment.

Among those named in the lengthy document titled Ukraine, Disinformation, & the Trump Administration, put together by Fox News senior political affairs specialist Bryan S Murphy, are frequent guests Rudy Giuliani, John Solomon, Victoria Toensing and Joe diGenova.

Solomon, a disgraced former writer for the Hill and a regular guest of Sean Hannity’s, comes under particular scrutiny. “John Solomon played an indispensable role in the collection and domestic publication of elements of this disinformation campaign,” the document explains.

Much of Solomon’s “reporting” on Ukraine formed the basis of Giuliani and other Trump officials’ efforts to smear and oust the former US ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch, a figure seen as standing in the way of the president and former Ukraine officials’ shadowy machinations in the country.

Among the allegations against Solomon noted are “non-disclosure of conflicts, use of unreliable sources, publishing false and misleading stories, misrepresentation of sources, and opaque coordination with involved parties”.

Elsewhere in the file obtained by the Beast are details of Giuliani and his back-channel dealings to investigate former vice-president Joe Biden and his son Hunter, as well as his connections to now indicted figures Lev Parnas and Igor Fruman. Giuliani has a “high susceptibility to disinformation”, Murphy writes.

The credibility of Toensing and diGenova, a married couple of hyperpartisan Trump loyalists who were secretly working for the indicted Ukrainian oligarch Dmytro Firtash during the period of their regular appearances on Fox News, is also called into question as they did not disclose that relationship.

“Notable are the roles of Joe diGenova and Victoria Toensing in spreading disinformation and their parroting of beneficial narratives while employed by Firtash,” it explains.

Hannity, the popular primetime host and Trump confidant, is also criticized for laundering the reputations and trumpeting the trustworthiness of the guests in question.









						Fox News guests spread 'disinformation' – says leaked internal memo
					

Among those named in document are frequent guests Rudy Giuliani, John Solomon, Victoria Toensing and Joe diGenova




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fox News guests spread ‘disinformation’ – says leaked internal memo
> 
> Fox News has a credibility problem. Most critics of the cable news network will be well aware of that, but in this case the admission is coming from Fox News itself.
> 
> ...



*You need to call your rimjob ANTIFA buddies up in Portland n calm them down.....*

*They're scaring the Portland Police/Sheriffs.............*


----------



## messy (Feb 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fox News guests spread ‘disinformation’ – says leaked internal memo
> 
> Fox News has a credibility problem. Most critics of the cable news network will be well aware of that, but in this case the admission is coming from Fox News itself.
> 
> ...


Without disinformation, their people would have to stick with talk radio.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Without disinformation, their people would have to stick with talk radio.


Radio? Hasn't that gone the way of print newspapers? I prefer music with no babble in between.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

Yovanovitch swipes at Trump administration as she's honored for diplomatic work
					

Retired Ambassador Marie "Masha" Yovanovitch -- a highly respected career diplomat who unwittingly became one of the central figures in the impeachment drama -- warned about the degradation of the State Department and took veiled jabs at the Trump administration in her first public remarks since...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

First on CNN: Jessie Liu resigns from Treasury after pulled nomination
					

The US attorney whose nomination for a top Treasury Department job was yanked because she ran the office that oversaw Roger Stone's prosecution has resigned, an administration official tells CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First on CNN: Jessie Liu resigns from Treasury after pulled nomination
> 
> 
> The US attorney whose nomination for a top Treasury Department job was yanked because she ran the office that oversaw Roger Stone's prosecution has resigned, an administration official tells CNN.
> ...



*What an absolute FILTHY den of Thieves Washington DC is.......*
*
Absolutely Disgusting....*
*And the Democrats lead the way with their Filth.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What an absolute FILTHY den of Thieves Washington DC is.......*
> 
> *Absolutely Disgusting....*
> *And the Democrats lead the way with their Filth.*


Republicans have the Senate and the presidency, so what is your point again?


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans have the Senate and the presidency, so what is your point again?



*Again...?*
*
My point has always been ....Politicians are crooks..

The Democrats took it to a whole new level....!
*
*Mafia style.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Again...?*
> *
> My point has always been ....Politicians are crooks..
> 
> ...


Again . . . you crack me up. On one hand we have racist joe saying t has gone full gangsta and the more fascist the better. On the other we have you claiming, "all politicians are crooks", but its the Democrats fault it's gotten so bad. So t is the Dems fault and you admit the problem with that? Hilarious!

. . . then there's LE and outhouse posting long ago debunked b.s., fever swamp talking points while being astounded everyone isn't still onboard with what is now known as fiction.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 308584, member: 1707"

Again . . . you crack me up. 
*A " Duck " lying on his back quacks up.*

On one hand we have racist joe saying t has gone full gangsta and the more fascist the better. 
*Really....go read his posts again.*

On the other we have you claiming, "all politicians are crooks", but its the Democrats fault it's gotten so bad. 
*" All Politicians are Crooks. "
" The Democrats took it to Mafia levels. "*

So t is the Dems fault and you admit the problem with that? 
*Donald J. Trump was NOT a Politician before running for President.*
*The Democrats ARE the Problem...!*
*Yes eight years of MASSIVE CRIMINALITY on the Democrats led to Trump WINNING !*

Hilarious!
*Yes it is quite funny.....a very successful Businessman with NO POLITICAL experience
whooped the SHIT out of the Politicians.*

. . . then there's LE and outhouse posting long ago debunked b.s., fever swamp talking points 
while being astounded everyone isn't still onboard with what is now known as fiction.
*Good Grief.....more gibberish.*


/QUOTE

*DEMOCRATS ARE CRIMINALS.......*
*Creepy Porn Lawyer is warming up the beds for the rest of them....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

Why has the Giuliani case disappeared?
Why was Michael Cohn the only one charge d in a crime he didn't plan nor directly profit from?
Why has the federal government decided it will now handle all cases involving Ukraine under the guidance of the eastern district in New York headed by a man placed there by Barr?

This is truly how democracy and this country die. I hope that this is all worth the revenge for a black man being elected president that some so desperately want, a need trump has used to his advantage.


----------



## nononono (Feb 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why has the Giuliani case disappeared?
> Why was Michael Cohn the only one charge d in a crime he didn't plan nor directly profit from?
> Why has the federal government decided it will now handle all cases involving Ukraine under the guidance of the eastern district in New York headed by a man placed there by Barr?
> 
> This is truly how democracy and this country die. I hope that this is all worth the revenge for a black man being elected president that some so desperately want, a need trump has used to his advantage.



*Hmmmm............did James Biden get raided in the last 48 hours by the FBI.*












						FBI Raids James Biden-Tied Business | RealClearInvestigations
					

James Biden, right, brother of the presidential candidate and ex-VP. By Mark Hemingway, RealClearInvestigationsFebruary 17, 2020 FBI agents last month raided the home of the CEO of a bankrupt...




					www.realclearinvestigations.com
				





*Awwwww......now that's just awful.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hmmmm............did James Biden get raided in the last 48 hours by the FBI.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascism and more to come.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

Trade adviser: It was a horrible economy during Obama years - CNN Video
					

White House trade adviser Peter Navarro debates the economy and job growth numbers between the Obama and Trump administrations with CNN's Poppy Harlow.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anyone noticed that the whole t thing and most of the current "conservative" platform is based on lies they refuse to acknowledge as such? That may be the epitome of self imposed naivete and the thing fascism counts on, naivete and an uninvolved populous. The more they muddy the waters and make resistance appear futile (as in, "they all do it") the better for the wannabe dictators of the world. t swallowers don't fact check anything, they simply believe those who claim to be "taking care of their best interests".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

*Hey Husky Poo Poo.....Real Fascism is on FULL display in China RIGHT NOW.....!!!!*
*Not " Far Right ".....
Not " Far Left "....
*
*Just pure unadulterated Fascism/Communism...........The worst Kind.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Husky Poo Poo.....Real Fascism is on FULL display in China RIGHT NOW.....!!!!*
> *Not " Far Right ".....
> Not " Far Left "....*
> 
> *Just pure unadulterated Fascism/Communism...........The worst Kind.*


Your ignorance must be bliss for you.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your ignorance must be bliss for you.



*Like shootin fish in a barrel......*









*Poor Poor Husky Poo.....shoulda studied instead of Drinking so much.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

Seems t is putting a guy who has absolutely no intelligence background nor experience whatsoever in charge of US intelligence. A guy who is known to be in the pocket of a Russian oligarch telling him he would give him a heads up when and where the US would be attempting to extradict him.


----------



## nononono (Feb 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems t is putting a guy who has absolutely no intelligence background nor experience whatsoever in charge of US intelligence. A guy who is known to be in the pocket of a Russian oligarch telling him he would give him a heads up when and where the US would be attempting to extradict him.



*Cry Baby.......pay attention to the REAL TRUTH...!*

*5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Cry Baby.......pay attention to the REAL TRUTH...!*
> 
> *5400 Californian's in quarantine as of 5:00 pm TODAY !*


Where no nuts where? Oh my!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2020)

More than 5,400 people had been asked to self-quarantine in California alone as of Feb. 14, according to the California Department of Public Health. Hundreds more are self-quarantining in Georgia, Washington state, Illinois, New York and other states.









						Amid Coronavirus, U.S. Cities Stretch to Monitor Self-Quarantined Americans
					

Public-health officials in the U.S. are striving to keep tabs on thousands of Americans who have quarantined themselves at home after returning from mainland China to curtail the new coronavirus, adding to an epidemic response that is straining already-stretched local departments.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Trump to install loyalist with no intelligence experience as DNI
					

Rachel Maddow reports on Donald Trump's announced intention to install U.S. ambassador to Germany, Richard Grenell, as his new director of national intelligence, despite Grenell's total lack of intelligence experience.




					www.msnbc.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump to install loyalist with no intelligence experience as DNI
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow reports on Donald Trump's announced intention to install U.S. ambassador to Germany, Richard Grenell, as his new director of national intelligence, despite Grenell's total lack of intelligence experience.
> ...



*What's wrong with his pick..................*
*You afraid he's going to " Expose " the MASSIVE corruption in the SSCI.....Hmmm...!*


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump to install loyalist with no intelligence experience as DNI
> 
> 
> Rachel Maddow reports on Donald Trump's announced intention to install U.S. ambassador to Germany, Richard Grenell, as his new director of national intelligence, despite Grenell's total lack of intelligence experience.
> ...


Who benefits from cutting the guts out of our intelligence services?  Well, first off, their obvious targets - Russia, China, North Korea, Iran - and of course t himself who will no longer have to listen to someone trying to explain how his Ukraine conspiracy theories are hogwash.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Who benefits from cutting the guts out of our intelligence services?  Well, first off, their obvious targets - Russia, China, North Korea, Iran - and of course t himself who will no longer have to listen to someone trying to explain how his Ukraine conspiracy theories are hogwash.



*Who's " Cutting The Guts " out of our intelligence services ?*
*
Maybe go reeducate yourself on what the SSCI overlooked and did....

Oh....and...once again you have exposed your position and painted a " Filthy "*
*picture of yourself.....Good Day LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

The 11 Criminals Granted Clemency by Trump Had One Thing in Common: Connections
					

WASHINGTON -- Early Tuesday morning, Bernard Kerik's telephone rang. On the line was David Safavian, a friend and fellow former government official who like Kerik was once imprisoned for misconduct. Safavian had life-changing news.Safavian, who had ties to the White House, said that he was putting




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The 11 Criminals Granted Clemency by Trump Had One Thing in Common: Connections
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Early Tuesday morning, Bernard Kerik's telephone rang. On the line was David Safavian, a friend and fellow former government official who like Kerik was once imprisoned for misconduct. Safavian had life-changing news.Safavian, who had ties to the White House, said that he was putting
> ...


*And.........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And.........*


Most criminal administration in the history of North America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/op-ed/article240407461.html


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most criminal administration in the history of North America.


----------



## nononono (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/op-ed/article240407461.html


*Awwwww....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 21, 2020)

This is Worth Reading
					

“Ron Howard  January 24 at 5:41 AM  “I'm a liberal, but that doesn't mean what a lot of you apparently  think it does. Let's br...




					octoberfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2020)

You think he could tell t?

"A truly authorized federal administrative subpoena has to be honored,” Gore said, according to NBC 7 San Diego.









						California sheriff complies with ICE subpoenas on jail records
					

A California sheriff is refusing to ignore subpoenas for information from the U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think he could tell t?
> 
> "A truly authorized federal administrative subpoena has to be honored,” Gore said, according to NBC 7 San Diego.
> 
> ...



*Take the last week 7 x 24 = 168 hours and look at the amount of " Murders " that have taken place
in this time period here in just western SoCal, I feel the number definitely has a % link to the number 
of individuals who should have been flagged/shipped to ICE....
This is another direct act that can be attributed to a " Certain " Political Parties Selfishness ...
Yes...THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY.

These are " Our " fellow citizens who are being killed due to the selfish actions of a Political Party
to further " Their " personal agenda. No other reason. And Deaths are occurring due to these actions.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

It's clear the US economy is giving average American workers the short end of the stick
					

No matter how you break it down, US economic growth is slowing and less of the nation's income is going to average American workers.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

*" Today " YOU ( Liberals ) can witness by YOUR Party 
the screaming at the clouds from Pelosi and Schumer....*
*Fascism at it best......
There WHOLE agenda is to undermine a VERY successful administration....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

10 Warning Signs that Democracies Are Under Siege
					

Economist Dambisa Moyo will speak as part of the Globalization Revisited track at the Aspen Ideas Festival.




					www.aspeninstitute.org


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 10 Warning Signs that Democracies Are Under Siege
> 
> 
> Economist Dambisa Moyo will speak as part of the Globalization Revisited track at the Aspen Ideas Festival.
> ...


*Hey " Cut n Paste Dude ".....you don't know squat.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 6, 2020)

Fact check: from coronavirus to Kim Jong Un, Trump makes at least 14 false claims in Fox News town hall
					

President Donald Trump made a rapid-fire series of false claims at a televised town hall event hosted by Fox News on Thursday in Scranton, Pennsylvania.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

*Oh Horse shit Husky PooPoo......*
*
Your only Candidate left is a 78 year old PERVERT who can't *
*get one sentence out straight......Good luck with that rabid 
flea bitten Dog...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh Horse shit Husky PooPoo......*
> 
> *Your only Candidate left is a 78 year old PERVERT who can't *
> *get one sentence out straight......Good luck with that rabid
> flea bitten Dog...!*


Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe trump?


*What does " Belief " have to do with a " Flea Bitten " dog named Biden.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What does " Belief " have to do with a " Flea Bitten " dog named Biden.....*


Do you believe what trump says?


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe what trump says?


*You have a serious problem with the TRUTH don't you.

I have encouraged you many many times in the past to 
use/enhance your critical thinking skills to evaluate a given
statement or situation...but nooooo, you choose to let the
media feed you like a squealing baby bird. Thus you end up
where you are now....

You should be able to definitively state the answer to the question you
presented above.....but you cannot. And that Husky PooPoo is SAD. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have a serious problem with the TRUTH don't you.
> 
> I have encouraged you many many times in the past to
> use/enhance your critical thinking skills to evaluate a given
> ...


Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


>


Seems you are avoiding the question.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you are avoiding the question.


*Seems you lack basic cognitive perception....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Seems you lack basic cognitive perception....*


Your inability to answer what appears to be a simple question is quite telling.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your inability to answer what appears to be a simple question is quite telling.



*Shall I release the " Ring " so you can graze for awhile.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Shall I release the " Ring " so you can graze for awhile.....*


Your inability to back your man shows you know his liar in chief title is well earned.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your inability to back your man shows you know his liar in chief title is well earned.


*My only " Inability " is having any more compassion for YOU......*
*The DNC and the filthy disgusting Perverted Hair Plug Criminal being 
passed off as a candidate is just beyond morally reprehensible....

You should be ashamed of yourself for associating with a turd such as*
*Biden and his cohort Obama......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My only " Inability " is having any more compassion for YOU......*
> *The DNC and the filthy disgusting Perverted Hair Plug Criminal being
> passed off as a candidate is just beyond morally reprehensible....
> 
> ...


Do you believe trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

"If everyone is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking" Gen. George S. Patton


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If everyone is thinking alike, then somebody isn't thinking" Gen. George S. Patton



*You're scared aren't you.....*

*Everything you've supported is crumbling before your eyes.
COVID-19 was weaponized to counter the Tariffs and attempt 
to destroy a rock solid US economy with the trade off being the
disposal of 200 - 500,000 Chinese citizens + collateral 
deaths of potentially hundreds of thousands of humans around
the planet.*

*The filthy secondary agenda has been exposed for the World to*
*see.....can't hide it now.

China/CCP is going to pay dearly for their crime against humanity.*

*COVID-19 is a Weaponized Virus to achieve an agenda....*
*Prove me wrong...

Timed during the Impeachment process as a back up plan
to create financial havoc when they KNEW the LIES would
not suffice....*

*The financial slush fund for politicians has been ripped wide open.*


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're scared aren't you.....*
> 
> *Everything you've supported is crumbling before your eyes.
> COVID-19 was weaponized to counter the Tariffs and attempt
> ...


Hey Wacko, what?


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Wacko, what?



*You too.....*

*If you remove your head you can see the TRUTH.

*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You too.....
> 
> If you remove your head you can see the TRUTH.*


Does trump tell the truth? Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does trump tell the truth? Do you believe trump?


*Is this YOUR candidate.......does HE tell the TRUTH ?






Hell NO...He's a complete Jackass...if that's all your party has
to offer, then you should switch to the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Is this YOUR candidate.......does HE tell the TRUTH ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did he get wrong there? The guy was babbling right wing fever swamp nonsense, the kind you believe, and Joe shut him down. Ignorance and fiction have no place in a real discussion, keep that shit between you and your idiot friends on reddit, faux, etc.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong there? The guy was babbling right wing fever swamp nonsense, the kind you believe, and Joe shut him down. Ignorance and fiction have no place in a real discussion, keep that shit between you and your idiot friends on reddit, faux, etc.


"There's a viral video..."

It would have been cooler for Joe to respond calmly to the guy "Do you believe everything that you see on the internet?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

espola said:


> "There's a viral video..."
> 
> It would have been cooler for Joe to respond calmly to the guy "Do you believe everything that you see on the internet?"


My question to those I know here, in social media and in person to those who purport to back t is, do you believe him? I have yet to get a straight answer. Even the most die hard, like nono, just can't openly admit to believing what t says. They just like him because he upsets the majority of folks . . . that he isn't black or female is about the extent of it. If he takes down the USA in anyway they don't mind.


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong there?
> The guy was babbling right wing fever swamp
> nonsense, the kind you believe, and Joe shut him down.
> Ignorance and fiction have no place in a real discussion, keep
> that shit between you and your idiot friends on reddit, faux, etc.


*Everything Joe said was wrong.....*
*
and

YOU can't tell right from wrong anymore.
I have friends in real life, not on a forum or Social Media site.
Oh and by the way.....pull your head out of the shit and look for*
*the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Everything Joe said was wrong.....*
> 
> *and
> 
> ...


What did he get wrong?


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong?


*A. " You're full of Shit " The Auto assembler was correct, Biden is an ASS.*
*B. He lied about what he was " Soliciting " Beto the Fake Mexican to do.

The guy is very very unstable and is not fit to run a lemonade stand let
alone helm the United States......
His dirtbag " Adult Kid " skipped out on court due to dirtbag excuses...
His brother is as filthy as they get....his sister is now under investigation also....
Joe Biden's Quid Pro Quo with Ukraine WILL land him in jail.....along with
all the other felonious acts he's been involved in during the eight years*
*of Obama & Co's Criminal administration.... .

If Weinstein goes to jail for his miscreant acts ( Which he should ), then 
Joe Biden belongs in lockdown for LIFE !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A. " You're full of Shit " The Auto assembler was correct, Biden is an ASS.*
> *B. He lied about what he was " Soliciting " Beto the Fake Mexican to do.
> 
> The guy is very very unstable and is not fit to run a lemonade stand let
> ...


You're the only one left.


----------



## nononono (Mar 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the only one left.




*Oh well...............Truth is the TRUTH !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh well...............Truth is the TRUTH !!!!*


Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

*I'll answer that question when YOU can admit *
*to the Massive Crimes committed by the Democrats.....
*
*Until then you can continue the Mynah bird routine.....*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.

Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. 70 million wanted this??


----------



## whatithink (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.
> 
> Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. 70 million wanted this??


There's zero chance the US military would support Trump in this. He can do a lot of damage in the next 70 days, but he could also get escorted early if he goes full batshit crazy, which is probably possible (smh)


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2020)

whatithink said:


> There's zero chance the US military would support Trump in this. He can do a lot of damage in the next 70 days, but he could also get escorted early if he goes full batshit crazy, which is probably possible (smh)


He's been batshit crazy since before he ran in 2016.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.
> 
> Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. 70 million wanted this??


You can see the scenario where this could happen, but in practice it's unrealistic. THe military is impartial. More believable scenario is that Ivanka and Jared walk him out at night and commit him to a mental institution and all his cronies suddenly acknowledge Biden and say the president was sick all along.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 9, 2020)

Sometime from Christmas to mid-January he goes to MarALago for the weekend, and without notice, does not return.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sometime from Christmas to mid-January he goes to MarALago for the weekend, and without notice, does not return.


He already talked about running again in 2024, at which point he will not be well enough to do it, but that's beside the point. He's got no events on his schedule. He's not working. He's just racheting up his base to keep them interested and Attorney General Barr is just trying to keep him from falling apart. It's like a Greek tragedy.


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> He already talked about running again in 2024, at which point he will not be well enough to do it, but that's beside the point. He's got no events on his schedule. He's not working. He's just racheting up his base to keep them interested and Attorney General Barr is just trying to keep him from falling apart. It's like a Greek tragedy.



*Take your unpaid Democrat " Troll " regurgitation rhetoric 
back to a site that supports** your kind.......
*
*You're in for an internet ass whoopin here.....

Unless you see the light and support the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Take your unpaid Democrat " Troll " regurgitation rhetoric
> back to a site that supports** your kind.......*
> 
> *You're in for an internet ass whoopin here.....
> ...



*Whoop Whoop..............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.
> 
> Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. 70 million wanted this??


So Trump is going to use the military to stay is office?
You have lost your mind, you have mitt Romney, John McCain and Jeff flake commie syndrome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

whatithink said:


> There's zero chance the US military would support Trump in this. He can do a lot of damage in the next 70 days, but he could also get escorted early if he goes full batshit crazy, which is probably possible (smh)


Urineidiot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> You can see the scenario where this could happen, but in practice it's unrealistic. THe military is impartial. More believable scenario is that Ivanka and Jared walk him out at night and commit him to a mental institution and all his cronies suddenly acknowledge Biden and say the president was sick all along.


You are just as stupid as espola and that’s saying something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.
> 
> Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. 70 million wanted this??


People love Trump because he loves our country, people hate Trump because they hate our country, people don’t love Biden and people hate Harris, see the difference?
Wise up.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

Dominic said:


> 1 year ago I predicted the above with no Crystal Ball? So easy to spot a spoiled kid, and to figure out their next action.
> 
> Defense secretary FIRED, CIA is next, this is unbelievable and dangerous. *70 million wanted this??*


Dom, t is still Commander in Chief and he can fire who he wants until Jan 20.  Regarding the 70,000,000 question, I want peace. I can say the same thing about what you want.  However, I made a promise to my adopted mother and to all the babies who need a voice that I would vote for them.  They have no voice   So, if I were to vote, which I did a few days ago, I always vote for the party that supports life.  Does that make me dangerous?  A racist?  What about the 25,000,000+ plus black babies not born?  Who the hell supports that?  So, we both dont see eye to eye.  Btw, please keep my PMs private bro.  I got me Lin Wood #......lol!!!  Go ahead and share all my privates with world!!!!!  Wow, this make this place a lot different.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

crush said:


> Dom, t is still Commander in Chief and he can fire who he wants until Jan 20.  Regarding the 70,000,000 question, I want peace. I can say the same thing about what you want.  However, I made a promise to my adopted mother and to all the babies who need a voice that I would vote for them.  They have no voice   So, if I were to vote, which I did a few days ago, I always vote for the party that supports life.  Does that make me dangerous?  A racist?  What about the 25,000,000+ plus black babies not born?  Who the hell supports that?  So, we both dont see eye to eye.  Btw, please keep my PMs private bro.  I got me Lin Wood #......lol!!!  Go ahead and share all my privates with world!!!!!  Wow, this make this place a lot different.


I cannot wrap my head around the fact that people will vote against their beliefs because they don’t like Trump,
Like that bitch Cindy McCain and her fat pig daughter.


----------



## Booter (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I cannot wrap my head around the fact that people will vote against their beliefs because they don’t like Trump,
> Like that bitch Cindy McCain and her fat pig daughter.


Can you wrap your head around why people wouldn't want to be associated with you and people like you who talk the way you do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 10, 2020)

Booter said:


> Can you wrap your head around why people wouldn't want to be associated with you and people like you who talk the way you do?


No, Mrs Bootsie doesn’t seem to mind.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urineidiot


piss poor comeback


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I cannot wrap my head around the fact that people will vote against their beliefs because they don’t like Trump,
> Like that bitch Cindy McCain and her fat pig daughter.


From Christian pastor ￼John Pavlovitz:

“Dear White Evangelicals,
I need to tell you something: People have had it with you.
They’re done.
They want nothing to do with you any longer, and here’s why:
They see your hypocrisy, your inconsistency, your incredibly selective mercy, and your thinly veiled supremacy.
For eight years they watched you relentlessly demonize a black President; a man faithfully married for 26 years; a doting father and husband without a hint of moral scandal or the slightest whiff of infidelity.
They watched you deny his personal faith convictions, argue his birthplace, and assail his character—all without cause or evidence. They saw you brandish Scriptures to malign him and use the laziest of racial stereotypes in criticizing him.
And through it all, White Evangelicals—you never once suggested that God placed him where he was,
you never publicly offered prayers for him and his family,
you never welcomed him to your Christian Universities,
you never gave him the benefit of the doubt in any instance,
you never spoke of offering him forgiveness or mercy,
your evangelists never publicly thanked God for his leadership,
your pastors never took to the pulpit to offer solidarity with him,
you never made any effort to affirm his humanity or show the love of Jesus to him in any quantifiable measure.
You violently opposed him at every single turn—without offering a single ounce of the grace you claim as the heart of your faith tradition. You jettisoned Jesus as you dispensed damnation on him.
And yet you give carte blanche to a white Republican man so riddled with depravity, so littered with extramarital affairs, so unapologetically vile, with such a vast resume of moral filth—that the mind boggles.
And the change in you is unmistakable. It has been an astonishing conversion to behold: a being born again.
With him, you suddenly find religion.
With him, you’re now willing to offer full absolution.
With him, all is forgiven without repentance or admission.
With him you’re suddenly able to see some invisible, deeply buried heart.
With him, sin has become unimportant, compassion no longer a requirement.
With him, you see only Providence.
And White Evangelicals, all those people who have had it with you—they see it all clearly.
They recognize the toxic source of your inconsistency.
They see that pigmentation and party are your sole deities.
They see that you aren’t interested in perpetuating the love of God or emulating the heart of Jesus.
They see that you aren’t burdened to love the least, or to be agents of compassion, or to care for your Muslim, gay, African, female, or poor neighbors as yourself.
They see that all you’re really interested in doing, is making a God in your own ivory image and demanding that the world bow down to it.
They recognize this all about white, Republican Jesus—not dark-skinned Jesus of Nazareth.
And I know you don’t realize it, but you’re digging your own grave in these days; the grave of your very faith tradition.
Your willingness to align yourself with cruelty is a costly marriage. Yes, you’ve gained a Supreme Court seat, a few months with the Presidency as a mouthpiece, and the cheap high of temporary power—but you’ve lost a whole lot more.
You’ve lost an audience with millions of wise, decent, good-hearted, faithful people with eyes to see this ugliness.
You’ve lost any moral high ground or spiritual authority with a generation.
You’ve lost any semblance of Christlikeness.
You’ve lost the plot.
And most of all you’ve lost your soul.
I know it’s likely you’ll dismiss these words. The fact that you’ve even made your bed with such malevolence, shows how far gone you are and how insulated you are from the reality in front of you.
But I had to at least try to reach you. It’s what Jesus would do.”
John Pavlovitz

.


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

*You post a nonsensical rant from a Lunatic Pastor from New York *
*of Italian descent ( That's Caucasian ) who is VERY ashamed of his
heritage, linage and " Melanin Content " yes he is a NEW YORK WHITE MAN....  








Likewise you are also ashamed of your heritage, linage and " Melanin Content "....
*
*You are a sad sad example of a Human Being who professes "Inclusiveness "...*


*FILTHY DEMCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You post a nonsensical rant from a Lunatic Pastor from New York *
> *of Italian descent ( That's Caucasian ) who is VERY ashamed of his
> heritage, linage and " Melanin Content " yes he is a NEW YORK WHITE MAN....
> 
> ...


Your projecting makes the reality of your miserable life even more obvious. Grow up little boy, take some personal responsibility and for God’s sake take a shower!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your projecting makes the reality of your miserable life even more obvious. Grow up little boy, take some personal responsibility and for God’s sake take a shower!


*That's funny.....*
*
Your smell is so bad you included it in your post....
*
*God has nothing to do with your lack of hygiene ...........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2020)

whatithink said:


> piss poor comeback


I only speak the truth.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> From Christian pastor ￼John Pavlovitz:
> 
> “Dear White Evangelicals,
> I need to tell you something: People have had it with you.
> ...


That’s what a baby killer deserves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9450


It’s Veterans Day, not Memorial Day Dummy.


----------



## Booter (Nov 11, 2020)

Today on Veteran's day Trump's lawyers are trying to throw out thousands of mail in ballots from our brave men and women serving in the Military. Trump is trying to prevent active members of the Military from voting.  Trump has called members of the Military losers and suckers.  But we all know who the loser is - it's Trump.  And we know who the suckers are - it's those who support Trump.

May God bless America and may God protect our troops!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s what a baby killer deserves.


trump?


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 9450



*And your Point .......*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

Booter said:


> Today on Veteran's day Trump's lawyers are* trying* to throw out thousands of mail in ballots from our brave men and women serving in the Military. Trump is trying to prevent active members of the Military from voting.  Trump has called members of the Military losers and suckers.  But we all know who the loser is - it's Trump.  And we know who the suckers are - it's those who support Trump.
> 
> May God bless America and may God protect our troops!


*They Are !*

*The TRUTH hurts....

How long will you cry when he wins....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *They Are !
> 
> The TRUTH hurts....
> 
> How long will you cry when he wins....*


 Now Nono what would you know about truth and who is the one who is crying?


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> Now Nono what would you know about truth and who is the one who is crying?


*I AM THE TRUTH....*

*YOU ARE A WHINY THIEVING COWARDLY DEMOCRAT.....








THAT'S MY FLAG.....

GO FIND YOUR OWN....LOSER.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> Now Nono what would you know about truth and who is the one who is crying?


Guys an effing loon, an anti-American nutcase.


----------



## notintheface (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I AM THE TRUTH....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I AM THE TRUTH....
> 
> YOU ARE A WHINY THIEVING COWARDLY DEMOCRAT.....
> 
> ...


More crazy - thank you!!!


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Guys an effing loon, an anti-American nutcase.



*No.....I speak the TRUTH....*

*And you fear the TRUTH...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 14, 2020)

I see thousands of delusional and constantly aggrieved white folk showed up for the million maga March in DC. The grand poobah even did a drive by! Those constantly unemployed, many unemployable, grifters and financial aide seeking maga pigeons sure must be thrilled!


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see thousands of delusional and constantly aggrieved white folk showed up for the million maga March in DC. The grand poobah even did a drive by! Those constantly unemployed, many unemployable, grifters and financial aide seeking maga pigeons sure must be thrilled!


*Wait till you run across a group of BLM/ANTIFA that don't give a rats ass 
about you.......then YOU will find religion.*


----------



## Booter (Nov 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Wait till you run across a group of BLM/ANTIFA that don't give a rats ass
> about you.......then YOU will find religion.*


And the Poor Boys - you forgot to mention the Poor Boys.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 16, 2020)

Georgia’s Republican Secretary of State and his wife are getting death threats from magas over the recount.


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Georgia’s Republican Secretary of State and his wife are getting death threats from magas over the recount.



*Too fucking bad, he should do his job right....*

*The genies out of the Bottle ya Pussy....


FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2020)

Numerous reports have detailed how Trump has confined himself to stew in the Oval Office and White House, relentlessly watching the news, and publicly claiming that he had won.

Trump's schedule on Wednesdayshowed "no public events" — the 11th day since the election that it has done so.

Trump aides told The New York Timesthat the president's "mood is often bleak," and a White House official told CNN before the new Thanksgiving plan was announced: "It feels like bunker mentality."


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Numerous reports have detailed how Trump has confined himself to stew in the Oval Office and White House, relentlessly watching the news, and publicly claiming that he had won.
> 
> Trump's schedule on Wednesdayshowed "no public events" — the 11th day since the election that it has done so.
> 
> Trump aides told The New York Timesthat the president's "mood is often bleak," and a White House official told CNN before the new Thanksgiving plan was announced: "It feels like bunker mentality."




*You just keep telling yourself these lies......

Will you riot when Trump is announced the Winner...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 18, 2020)

What do you call someone who watches tv all day eating junk food while tweeting about how everyone is so unfair to them?


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What do you call someone who watches tv all day eating junk food while tweeting about how everyone is so unfair to them?



*" Hüsker Dü "






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 20, 2020)

As the trump administration, not just the campaign, the actual government, tries to have the election results overturned in the key states he would have needed to win . . . Don jr has tested positive and Herman Cain is still dead from COVID-19 he most likely contracted at a trump rally. 2020


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the trump administration, not just the campaign, the actual government, tries to have the election results overturned in the key states he would have needed to win . . . Don jr has tested positive and Herman Cain is still dead from COVID-19 he most likely contracted at a trump rally. 2020




*Herman Cain died of Cancer........*
*
COVID - 19 made the Hospital $ 35,000.00 - $ 50,000.00 by listing the death as " COVID "
*
*You really need to do your research.*


----------



## espola (Nov 21, 2020)

Dominic said:


> I see a show down in the white house where they might have to remove him forcefully. He might even try a coup with a few Generals, or martial law.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to take up arms for Trump? crazy question?


Interesting prophecy.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting prophecy.


I'm personally just looking for the cheating to stop in America, on both sides.  In fact, we all cheated at least once in our life, right?  It's what you do when you get caught is how one will be judged.  Fess up or lie some more.  Or, hate that feeling and stop cheating.  If you love to cheat, I have some serious bad news for you.  I want EVERYONE to love thy neighbor as thy self and I can't wait until all the homes that people own will open up for all to share.  Not because a gun is at your head to open up or else all because.  No, it will be from the heart that one opens up their home for anyone that cares to stay.  True sharing from the heart, not because you have too, but because you want to from the goodness your heart.  Yaaaaaayyyyyy!!!!  My kind of play ground where everyone is equal and everyone shares what they have with others.  This is coming to us soon and not a minute too soon. It's on Espola and it's not no WMD.  It will be now called, LA&F!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2020)

The Trump legal team’s failed Four Seasons press conference, explained
					






					www.vox.com


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

I dont have tv anymore and I was away from internet for a couple days.  What is going on with Tucker?  Give the evidence or else?  Is that right?  Not 100% not how things operate if you want to win at anything regarding a lawsuit.  Are things better between him and Powell?


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Nov 24, 2020)

*TREASON =





*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 25, 2020)

nononono do not post this type of content on this forum.


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2020)

Dominic said:


> nononono do not post this type of content on this forum.



*Really.......?*
*
What type of content have I posted that NOW offends you...
The TRUTH ?

That is the Lincoln Gallows.....it is history......REAL HISTORY...!
They were convicted of TREASON .....DOMINIC.....TREASON...!
For assassinating a President who FREED human beings enslaved
by DEMOCRATS who also stifled the TRUTH with the formation of 
the KKK, the same thing is now happening before your very eyes 
right now and you want to look the other way ?
*
*Really ...?


You are now going to limit FREE SPEECH...!*
*You are now going to suppress the TRUTH....!

This is supposed to be an " Off Topic " portion that enables 
Human Beings the FREEDOM OF SPEECH.....

And you are going to banish the TRUTH ?


I have Deep Deep Sorrow in my heart that you would resort to 
this type of capitulation........It's quite sad what you've just done......

You should post your NEW " Limited " FREE SPEECH and IMAGE 
guidelines for the WHOLE WORLD to see.....

*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 25, 2020)

Wrong type of reply . Any last words nononono?


----------



## nononono (Nov 25, 2020)

Dominic said:


> Wrong type of reply . Any last words nononono?




*FREEDOM !*


----------



## Dominic (Nov 25, 2020)

It was time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Georgia’s Republican Secretary of State and his wife are getting death threats from magas over the recount.


suHker Du


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As the trump administration, not just the campaign, the actual government, tries to have the election results overturned in the key states he would have needed to win . . . Don jr has tested positive and Herman Cain is still dead from COVID-19 he most likely contracted at a trump rally. 2020


"Partly False"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 15, 2020)

Judge rejects Trump Organization's claim of privilege to shield documents from New York attorney general
					

The Trump Organization is seeking to shield documents from New York Attorney General Tish James.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 17, 2020)

’m very, very concerned that if you solicit votes from typically non-voters, that you will affect and change the outcome,” he continued. “So I’m very worried that the Democrats will control all three branches of government.” (Here, Paul seems to be joining new Alabama senator Tommy Tuberville in thinking that the House—not the judiciary—is the third branch of government.)

Deeply ignorant and racist as the remarks are, none of this is exactly new anymore. Paul’s assertion is the latest entry in the canon of Republicans saying the “quiet part out loud” in order to suppress voting rates, especially among Black voters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2020)

Trump grants full pardon to former Congressman Duncan Hunter
					

President Donald Trump has granted a full pardon to former Rep. Duncan Hunter, according to the White House Press Secretary.




					www.10news.com


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump grants full pardon to former Congressman Duncan Hunter
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump has granted a full pardon to former Rep. Duncan Hunter, according to the White House Press Secretary.
> ...


Will his ex-wife be required to rescind the divorce?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2020)

Such a fine group of people trump has pardoned. Thugs, murderers and straight up criminals. maga


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 27, 2020)

Recommended reading for Americans


			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/12/historians-fear-trumps-failed-coup-is-a-dress-rehearsal.html


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Such a fine group of people trump has pardoned. Thugs, murderers and straight up criminals. maga


Reminds me of Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Reminds me of Obama.


Show why.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Recommended reading for Americans
> 
> 
> https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/12/historians-fear-trumps-failed-coup-is-a-dress-rehearsal.html


Let us know when you've read it.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show why.


It's on the DOJ page so go look it up.  There are over 200 of them.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> It's on the DOJ page so go look it up.  There are over 200 of them.


Suhker doesn't know any better.  Albeit selectively.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> It's on the DOJ page so go look it up.  There are over 200 of them.


That reminds you of Obama?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That reminds you of Obama?


Yes.  I went to Obama's list and, after about the first 20, decided maybe Presidents shouldn't have this kind of power since Barack apparently thinks drug dealers shouldn't be incarcerated.  I stopped reading after that but encourage you to familiarize yourself with it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Yes.  I went to Obama's list and, after about the first 20, decided maybe Presidents shouldn't have this kind of power since Barack apparently thinks drug dealers shouldn't be incarcerated.  I stopped reading after that but encourage you to familiarize yourself with it.


Just because the pool needs a cleaning doesn’t mean it’s alright for your toddler to shit in it.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just because the pool needs a cleaning doesn’t mean it’s alright for your toddler to shit in it.


I hope you didn't spend more than 4 minutes on that rebuttal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm a couple days late, but just wanted to point out real fascism.

It's called the elimination of Parler. It's the single largest example of fascism perhaps in the last 50 years. Care to know who is behind it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> I'm a couple days late, but just wanted to point out real fascism.
> 
> It's called the elimination of Parler. It's the single largest example of fascism perhaps in the last 50 years. Care to know who is behind it?


Educate yourself. The government doesn’t control Amazon.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Educate yourself. The government doesn’t control Amazon.


What should be concerning to you is the fact that the side of the political spectrum that is now actively calling for the suppression/elimination of speech/ideas they disagree with is coming from the left. 

In the 60s the left was fighting against the "man". Today they want the "man" to ratchet things down, eliminate things they don't like, increase gov control over ever aspect of our lives, etc. 

Funny how that works. 

Today the live and let live group is probably your rural voter. The ones that want everything controlled is your old hippies and young wanna be hippy types in places like San Fran and Berkeley.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Educate yourself. The government doesn’t control Amazon.


So you are ok with that? What is the shoe was on the other foot? 

Or it doesn't bother you because liberal America owns most of the media? And that makes it ok to *silence 74 million people?*
Look, I have not posted here much since the election. I have no problem accepting what is and have moved on.......................................

But now I am already seeing things like this happen. Censorship of a people due to a 0.000002% of a Republican following. 

And you are the problem. Lord knows how many cities would burn if Republicans tried to silence your political beliefs.

BTW, Fascism is much bigger than just "Government" but I didn't expect you to know that.

https://www.britannica.com/topic/fascism/Common-characteristics-of-fascist-movements


----------



## notintheface (Jan 12, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> It's called the elimination of Parler. It's the single largest example of fascism perhaps in the last 50 years. Care to know who is behind it?


*mumble* *mumble* invisible hand of the market *mumble* *mumble* capitalism *mumble* zendesk doesn't care about you *mumble* *mumble*


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 12, 2021)

notintheface said:


> *mumble* *mumble* invisible hand of the market *mumble* *mumble* capitalism *mumble* zendesk doesn't care about you *mumble* *mumble*


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> So you are ok with that? What is the shoe was on the other foot?
> 
> Or it doesn't bother you because liberal America owns most of the media? And that makes it ok to *silence 74 million people?*
> Look, I have not posted here much since the election. I have no problem accepting what is and have moved on.......................................
> ...


How are 74 million people being silenced?  They are still free to express their opinions on any of those online platforms as long as they do it within the terms and conditions they agreed to.


----------



## N00B (Jan 12, 2021)

espola said:


> How are 74 million people being silenced?  They are still free to express their opinions on any of those online platforms as long as they do it within the terms and conditions they agreed to.


Not advocating a particular point of view, but when do terms and conditions advocate free speech?  Seams oxymoronic.


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2021)

N00B said:


> Not advocating a particular point of view, but when do terms and conditions advocate free speech?  Seams oxymoronic.


The T&Cs of FB, for example, are pretty easy to live with.  Discussions of political beliefs, no matter how ludicrous, are well within the bounds -- I see them every day within my circle of FB friends (and friends of friends, etc),  It is also acceptable to make plans for peaceful demonstrations or political activities.   Advocating violence for any purpose will have repercussions.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Jan 13, 2021)

espola said:


> The T&Cs of FB, for example, are pretty easy to live with.  Discussions of political beliefs, no matter how ludicrous, are well within the bounds -- I see them every day within my circle of FB friends (and friends of friends, etc),  It is also acceptable to make plans for peaceful demonstrations or political activities.   Advocating violence for any purpose will have repercussions.


Pretty much you do not believe in the Bill of Rights...

From the Supreme Court:

"Many people in the United States live in company-owned towns.[5] These people, just as residents of municipalities, are free citizens of their State and country. Just as all other citizens they must make decisions which affect the welfare of community and nation. To act as good citizens they must be informed. In order to enable them to be properly informed their information must be uncensored. There is no more reason for depriving these people of the liberties guaranteed by the First and Fourteenth 509*509 Amendments than there is for curtailing these freedoms with respect to any other citizen.[6]"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2021)

N00B said:


> Not advocating a particular point of view, but when do terms and conditions advocate free speech?  Seams oxymoronic.


They don't if ones idea of "free speech" involves lies, mischaracterizations and calls for violence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> What should be concerning to you is the fact that the side of the political spectrum that is now actively calling for the suppression/elimination of speech/ideas they disagree with is coming from the left.
> 
> In the 60s the left was fighting against the "man". Today they want the "man" to ratchet things down, eliminate things they don't like, increase gov control over ever aspect of our lives, etc.
> 
> ...


So like with the everyone should have a gun of any type everyone should be able to say whatever they like? Dominic has had his say on that in here. His ball, his game, his rules, agree, comply or goodbye. Same goes for any other private forum or platform. Not a hard concept to grasp really.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So like with the everyone should have a gun of any type everyone should be able to say whatever they like? Dominic has had his say on that in here. His ball, his game, his rules, agree, comply or goodbye. Same goes for any other private forum or platform. Not a hard concept to grasp really.


And as usual you miss the points again.

First off the interesting part is the calls for suppression, more restrictions, etc today come from the left. The curbs on speech have almost exclusively come from the left over the recent years. That is rather chilling.

Second off if Dominic kicks you off, that doesn't have an affect on the nations public discourse. Twitter, FB, etc have that power.


"But it should still make us uncomfortable that the choices of a handful of unelected technology executives have so much influence on public discourse."






*Who Should Make the Online Rules?*
A handful of unelected tech executives have tremendous influence on public discourse. Is that right?




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> And as usual you miss the points again.
> 
> First off the interesting part is the calls for suppression, more restrictions, etc today come from the left. The curbs on speech have almost exclusively come from the left over the recent years. That is rather chilling.
> 
> ...


So if your business gets 100 customers a day the rules are different than if you get 10,000,000? Interesting, selective market regulations. So in your world if your product becomes wildly popular you lose control of it? To who then comes the responsibility of what is to become of your private enterprise?


----------



## espola (Jan 13, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Pretty much you do not believe in the Bill of Rights...
> 
> From the Supreme Court:
> 
> "Many people in the United States live in company-owned towns.[5] These people, just as residents of municipalities, are free citizens of their State and country. Just as all other citizens they must make decisions which affect the welfare of community and nation. To act as good citizens they must be informed. In order to enable them to be properly informed their information must be uncensored. There is no more reason for depriving these people of the liberties guaranteed by the First and Fourteenth 509*509 Amendments than there is for curtailing these freedoms with respect to any other citizen.[6]"


"In this case we are asked to decide whether a State, consistently with the First and Fourteenth Amendments, can impose criminal punishment on a person who undertakes to distribute religious literature on the premises of a company-owned town contrary to the wishes of the town's management. "


----------



## notintheface (Jan 13, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Pretty much you do not believe in the Bill of Rights...


Quick question: should the US government be able to tell Dominic to keep your posts online even if you're an asshole?


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2021)

https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/122763907_10221611410369052_8462816908991351405_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&ccb=2&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=wuotMpW07dUAX_MniNh&_nc_oc=AQn8zNI0rTuQBraxR3T_Jr_2XIjUSo3Num55dUWUQ_eaBs18KO_qLAR5lT2tQDmT4UacX-KC3Xg8G4pqtvFUjsv1&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=cd779327ee0541d10fc268b994e026eb&oe=6027ECBA


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2021)

https://external.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/safe_image.php?d=AQEXnXIxW5jznsfU&w=584&h=569&url=https%3A%2F%2Fi.redd.it%2Fdgwyin9od8e31.png&sx=0&sy=0&sw=640&sh=624&_nc_cb=1&_nc_hash=AQGtstj_z-spS851


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2021)

Our pal Putin at it again . . .




__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2021)

Checked by reality, some QAnon supporters seek a way out
					

PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — Ceally Smith spent a year down the rabbit hole of QAnon, devoting more and more time to researching and discussing the conspiracy theory online...




					apnews.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This is how fascist dictators do things.
> 
> A CNN correspondent was barred from attending an open press event at the White House on Wednesday because of questions she asked President Donald Trump earlier in the day.
> 
> ...


Fits you like a glove.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Educate yourself. The government doesn’t control Amazon.


Says the un-educated.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> What should be concerning to you is the fact that the side of the political spectrum that is now actively calling for the suppression/elimination of speech/ideas they disagree with is coming from the left.
> 
> In the 60s the left was fighting against the "man". Today they want the "man" to ratchet things down, eliminate things they don't like, increase gov control over ever aspect of our lives, etc.
> 
> ...


Sucker Du has always been a fascist.  Biden just made it official.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Feb 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So if your business gets 100 customers a day the rules are different than if you get 10,000,000? Interesting, selective market regulations. So in your world if your product becomes wildly popular you lose control of it? To who then comes the responsibility of what is to become of your private enterprise?


You're babbling


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2021)

Ted Cruz once criticized mayor for fleeing Austin during COVID—now he's in Cancun
					

Statewide power outages spread across Texas leaving many cold. But, that didn't stop Cruz from allegedly boarding a flight to Cancun.




					www.dailydot.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ted Cruz once criticized mayor for fleeing Austin during COVID—now he's in Cancun
> 
> 
> Statewide power outages spread across Texas leaving many cold. But, that didn't stop Cruz from allegedly boarding a flight to Cancun.
> ...


The headline implies they are doing the same thing. 

The mayor of Austin was telling people to stay home, don't travel. Then went on a trip to Cancun. 

That is called hypocrisy. 

Ted Cruz hasn't been telling people in TX to stay home, etc. 

I am sure that difference escaped you though.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2021)

But what’s Beto doing while Cruz is out of the country?








						Beto O'Rourke is organizing thousands of welfare check-ins for elderly Texans
					

This is beautiful.




					www.google.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> The headline implies they are doing the same thing.
> 
> The mayor of Austin was telling people to stay home, don't travel. Then went on a trip to Cancun.
> 
> ...


No, no I don’t see why it matters. Skipping out is skipping out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2021)

. . .  has Beto come for our guns yet?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 10162 . . .  has Beto come for our guns yet?


Is Robert Francis your guy?


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Is Robert Francis your guy?


I think he is. Just imagine if TX had a huge immigrant Swedish population instead of Mexican. He would have changed his name to Sven to show he is authentic and one of them.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I think he is. Just imagine if TX had a huge immigrant Swedish population instead of Mexican. He would have changed his name to Sven to show he is authentic and one of them.


He's a versatile guy.


----------



## NorCalDad (Feb 18, 2021)

Pretty sure if the French Laundry were in Texas, Cruz would be there every night.   Either there or McDonalds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Is Robert Francis your guy?


I don’t blame Cruz but you must admit it was a touch tone deaf. I’m just happy this what we consider a scandal once again! Lol!


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don’t blame Cruz but you must admit it was a touch tone deaf. I’m just happy this what we consider a scandal once again! Lol!


Agree it was tone deaf.  But it was reported with such a hyper ventilated tone, as if a law was being broken and rights were being trampled.  Maybe  Cruz himself was going to show up in a bucket truck to fix downed power lines?

I don't expect anything less from today's Gucci politicians - either side of the aisle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Agree it was tone deaf.  But it was reported with such a hyper ventilated tone, as if a law was being broken and rights were being trampled.  Maybe  Cruz himself was going to show up in a bucket truck to fix downed power lines?
> 
> I don't expect anything less from today's Gucci politicians - either side of the aisle.


Beto helping the elderly in the meantime made it look even worse.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Beto helping the elderly in the meantime made it look even worse.


Just to those who were paying attention.  Poster boy opportunities are never passed up by politicians.  No one is paying attention to Robert Francis even though he's "trying out" for a roster spot on the Biden .

But, I suppose you have to admire his situational awareness..


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Just to those who were paying attention.  Poster boy opportunities are never passed up by politicians.  No one is paying attention to Robert Francis even though he's "trying out" for a roster spot on the Biden .
> 
> But, I suppose you have to admire his situational awareness..


It appears that you're upset that he even dared to consider doing the right thing.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

espola said:


> It appears that you're upset that he even dared to consider doing the right thing.


Not upset, just not naïve to think that any politician is truly virtuous and that the media is not biased.  Cruz, not responsible for the Texas freeze, is being hyper villified.  Emperor Cuomo, put on a pedestal, given awards for his actions.  Shameful and disgusting.

Cruz is an idiot, Robert Francis is not virtuous, and Cuomo is a shameful human being.  You may worship at one of these altars, I could care less.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Not upset, just not naïve to think that any politician is truly virtuous and that the media is not biased.  Cruz, not responsible for the Texas freeze, is being hyper villified.  Emperor Cuomo, put on a pedestal, given awards for his actions.  Shameful and disgusting.
> 
> Cruz is an idiot, Robert Francis is not virtuous, and Cuomo is a shameful human being.  You may worship at one of these altars, I could care less.


So you care?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

espola said:


> So you care?


About?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Not upset, just not naïve to think that any politician is truly virtuous and that the media is not biased.  Cruz, not responsible for the Texas freeze, is being hyper villified.  Emperor Cuomo, put on a pedestal, given awards for his actions.  Shameful and disgusting.
> 
> Cruz is an idiot, Robert Francis is not virtuous, and Cuomo is a shameful human being.  You may worship at one of these altars, I could care less.


How do you know what Beto’s intentions are? And if in his attempt for the spotlight he does some good is that all that bad?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How do you know what Beto’s intentions are? And if in his attempt for the spotlight he does some good is that all that bad?


I don't know what his intentions are.  I do know that politicians never let a crisis go to waste.  If an outcome is something positive for those suffering right now in Texas, then good.  I won't hold my breath for something good to be the result of an action from a politician seeking the  spotlight.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I don't know what his intentions are.  I do know that politicians never let a crisis go to waste.  If an outcome is something positive for those suffering right now in Texas, then good.  I won't hold my breath for something good to be the result of an action from a politician seeking the  spotlight.


You don't know, but that doesn't seem to slow you down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I don't know what his intentions are.  I do know that politicians never let a crisis go to waste.  If an outcome is something positive for those suffering right now in Texas, then good.  I won't hold my breath for something good to be the result of an action from a politician seeking the  spotlight.


And how does it look next to Teddy boys efforts or lack thereof?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 20, 2021)

espola said:


> You don't know, but that doesn't seem to slow you down.


slow me down from what?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 20, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And how does it look next to Teddy boys efforts or lack thereof?


Like I've alluded before, don't care.  Not a Robert Francis fan or a Teddy fan.  You can pick one, I don't pick either. They are public officials, one is a sitting senator who should be held to a high standard, the other made a failed attempt to be a publicly elected official.  Both deserve the utmost scrutiny.  I wouldn't vote for either of them.  If I was on a deserted island and a constituency of one, I'd write in a candidate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Like I've alluded before, don't care.  Not a Robert Francis fan or a Teddy fan.  You can pick one, I don't pick either. They are public officials, one is a sitting senator who should be held to a high standard, the other made a failed attempt to be a publicly elected official.  Both deserve the utmost scrutiny.  I wouldn't vote for either of them.  If I was on a deserted island and a constituency of one, I'd write in a candidate.


So apparently you don’t know Beto’s story, but feel free to comment.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 21, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So apparently you don’t know Beto’s story, but feel free to comment.


I know his story, doesn't change my mind.


----------



## espola (Feb 21, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I know his story, doesn't change my mind.


So what is your issue?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> So what is your issue?


I find him to be dishonest and manipulative.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I find him to be dishonest and manipulative.


Do you have some examples?


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples?


Do you love all people?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples?


Sure - he abandons the nickname "Beto" while he attended a fancy prep school in VA and Columbia.  At least he was farsighted enough to re-name himself Beto on his return to El Paso.  

Swampy kind of a guy, it's in his DNA.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Sure - he abandons the nickname "Beto" while he attended a fancy prep school in VA and Columbia.  At least he was farsighted enough to re-name himself Beto on his return to El Paso.
> 
> Swampy kind of a guy, it's in his DNA.


In his DNA?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> In his DNA?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> In his DNA?


I'm guessing you don't know much about "Beto" and you are bored..


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples?


Isn't the fact that he calls himself "Beto" to appeal to Latinos in TX a very good starting point? 

As I said before, thank god TX isn't full of Scandinavians. Otherwise we would have to deal with him calling himself Sven or Ragnar.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I'm guessing you don't know much about "Beto" and you are bored..


I am neither a Democrat nor a Texan, so Beto is just an occasional news item to me.  

I like the way he showed up Ted Cruz recently.  How about you?

Your comment "made a failed attempt to be a publicly elected official" made me look up his biography -- El Paso City Council 8 years, 6 years in Congress.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Isn't the fact that he calls himself "Beto" to appeal to Latinos in TX a very good starting point?
> 
> As I said before, thank god TX isn't full of Scandinavians. Otherwise we would have to deal with him calling himself Sven or Ragnar.


Is that like the way the Cuban-Canadian Rafael Cruz calls himself "Ted" to appeal to the whites in Texas?


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Isn't the fact that he calls himself "Beto" to appeal to Latinos in TX a very good starting point?
> 
> As I said before, thank god TX isn't full of Scandinavians. Otherwise we would have to deal with him calling himself Sven or Ragnar.


Or if he were a Frenchman he shall be called Jean.  I like Clyde for many reasons.  Where would Clyde come from Hound?


----------



## crush (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> Is that like the way the Cuban-Canadian Rafael Cruz calls himself "Ted" to appeal to the whites in Texas?


I like that come back.  Ted Cruz does not sound right now that I think about that.  Beto Cruz sounds better to me.  Ralph Cruz?  Rafael Cruz has a great ring to it.  Ralphie Cruz?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

espola said:


> I am neither a Democrat nor a Texan, so Beto is just an occasional news item to me.
> 
> I like the way he showed up Ted Cruz recently.  How about you?
> 
> *Your comment "made a failed attempt to be a publicly elected official" made me look up his biography -- El Paso City Council 8 years, 6 years in Congress.*


Fair enough - just a failed Senate run.

It's my opinion that Robert Francis sole intent was political thus not impressed.  Teddy was dumb for leaving, amateur (slightly human)  play on his part.  Not like Teddy was going to restore power.  But I get it, bad optics.  Good on Robert Francis for taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Fair enough - just a failed Senate run.
> 
> It's my opinion that Robert Francis sole intent was political thus not impressed.  Teddy was dumb for leaving, amateur (slightly human)  play on his part.  Not like Teddy was going to restore power.  But I get it, bad optics.  Good on Robert Francis for taking advantage of the situation.


I can understand why Republicans in Texas are so afraid of Beto - he almost beat Ted on his first try in deep-red Texas.  While Beto was actually doing things to help Texans in need (isn't that what we want our politicians to do?), Ted's handlers staged a photo-op in an empty parking lot.

Ted's actions didn't surprise me at all.  He has always seemed to me like a selfish asshole.  His "let me help" photos were just icing on the cake.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I find him to be dishonest and manipulative.


You seem to be showing signs of that as well as being disingenuous.
 In his infancy, his family gave him the nickname "Beto", a common Spanish-Portuguese nickname for first names ending in "-berto", initially to distinguish him from his namesake grandfather.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to be showing signs of that as well as being disingenuous.
> In his infancy, his family gave him the nickname "Beto", a common Spanish-Portuguese nickname for first names ending in "-berto", initially to distinguish him from his namesake grandfather.


Sure, it's about me  .  

Anyone can wiki the origins of "Beto" - nice work.  It's a free country.  I'm not a Francis fan.  I don't take him at his word - he should have championed the "Beto" name while he was in a fancy prep school or while at Columbia.  He didn't.  Only when he returned to El Paso did he decide to fully transform into "Beto".  Tells me enough and doesn't surprise me one bit.  You may dig identity politics, doesn't do anything for me, and I am squarely in one of those demographics.  I don't need 23 & Me to tell me who I am.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Sure, it's about me  .
> 
> Anyone can wiki the origins of "Beto" - nice work.  It's a free country.  I'm not a Francis fan.  I don't take him at his word - he should have championed the "Beto" name while he was in a fancy prep school or while at Columbia.  He didn't.  Only when he returned to El Paso did he decide to fully transform into "Beto".  Tells me enough and doesn't surprise me one bit.  You may dig identity politics, doesn't do anything for me, and I am squarely in one of those demographics.  I don't need 23 & Me to tell me who I am.


"He should have..."?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Sure, it's about me  .
> 
> Anyone can wiki the origins of "Beto" - nice work.  It's a free country.  I'm not a Francis fan.  I don't take him at his word - he should have championed the "Beto" name while he was in a fancy prep school or while at Columbia.  He didn't.  Only when he returned to El Paso did he decide to fully transform into "Beto".  Tells me enough and doesn't surprise me one bit.  You may dig identity politics, doesn't do anything for me, and I am squarely in one of those demographics.  I don't need 23 & Me to tell me who I am.


So you cling to him being referred to by his proper name at school as a reason to not trust him?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you cling to him being referred to by his proper name at school as a reason to not trust him?


Just wondering if he plays futbol.  Beyond that, not emotionally invested at all. Or Teddy for that matter.  I won't think anything less of you if you are a fan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Just wondering if he plays futbol.  Beyond that, not emotionally invested at all. Or Teddy for that matter.  I won't think anything less of you if you are a fan.


No real interest beyond Beto doing the right thing and Cruz not. Then of course is your unusual fixation about Beto and what people call him. No one calls me by my legal name either.


----------



## texanincali (Feb 23, 2021)

Not sure if this belongs in the “today in fascism” thread or we should create a “today in racism” thread.

I’ll post it here since it’s our fascist Governor that seems to captaining this ship.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No real interest beyond Beto doing the right thing and Cruz not. Then of course is your unusual fixation about Beto and what people call him. No one calls me by my legal name either.


For a time in high school, I was known as Tailgunner.  It wasn't my choice, but among our small group of friends, it stuck.  Thankfully none of them went to the same college I did.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Not sure if this belongs in the “today in fascism” thread or we should create a “today in racism” thread.
> 
> I’ll post it here since it’s our fascist Governor that seems to captaining this ship.
> 
> ...


The stats have exposed shocking favoritism to the "other and unknown" group.


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 23, 2021)

texanincali said:


> Not sure if this belongs in the “today in fascism” thread or we should create a “today in racism” thread.
> 
> I’ll post it here since it’s our fascist Governor that seems to captaining this ship.
> 
> ...


Or instead of worrying about "equity", the state could just start vaccinating people. At some point most people who need it will get it. 

_Florida has delivered more full vaccines (*6,896 per 100,000*) than have perennial blue states like New York (6,004 per 100,000), New Jersey (5,746 per 100,000), Massachusetts (5,335 per 100,000), Illinois (4,422 per 100,000), Michigan (6,485 per 100,000), Minnesota (6,105 per 100,000), Washington (5,402 per 100,000), Oregon (6,302 per 100,000), and of course California (*4,997 per 100,000*)._


----------



## texanincali (Feb 23, 2021)

espola said:


> The stats have exposed shocking favoritism to the "other and unknown" group.


Those guys are always causing problems.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 23, 2021)

espola said:


> For a time in high school, I was known as Tailgunner.  It wasn't my choice, but among our small group of friends, it stuck.  Thankfully none of them went to the same college I did.


great comparison, exactly the same.  What was your preferred calibre?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2021)

Duh!









						Trump's acting Defense Secretary says his January 6 speech incited Capitol rioters | CNN Politics
					

Former acting Secretary of Defense Christopher Miller believes former President Donald Trump's speech on the morning of January 6 incited the rioters who stormed the US Capitol.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 11, 2021)

My favorite fascist soccer player of all time. Paola Di Canio. Use to play for WestHam.


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 25, 2021)

I had to pause because I thought the name of this thread was Today in Fauciism.  Then I realized they're synonymous.  Hence the author of the thread.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2021)

__





						May 14, 2021
					

This morning, as expected, the House Republicans elected Elise Stefanik (R-NY), Trump’s choice for conference chair, to replace Representative Liz Cheney (R-WY). This means that the four top House Republican leaders—Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy (R-CA), Minority Whip Steve Scalise (R-LA)...




					heathercoxrichardson.substack.com


----------



## espola (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2021)

Reminds me of the SCAMDEMIC.


----------



## espola (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 10789





espola said:


> View attachment 10789


Who's afraid of her?  The store is empty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/OccupyDemocrats/photos/a.517901514969574/5126625987430414


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2021)

https://i.redd.it/vvwkr9yzv2f01.png


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2021)

Perfect thread..
Today in Facism!


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://i.redd.it/vvwkr9yzv2f01.png











						Cocaine and the sexual habits of quail, or, why does NIH fund what it does?
					






					blogs.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/OccupyDemocrats/photos/a.517901514969574/5126625987430414


See AOC and Max Waters...

Back away from the Red Cup..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2021)

Multi Sport said:


> See AOC and Max Waters...
> 
> Back away from the Red Cup..


Bubble Boy not giving up his red cup.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2021)

Exxon/Mobil employees spill the beans --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410300881761882112


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2021)

I really don't understand what good this does Wells Fargo --









						Wells Fargo tells customers it’s shuttering all personal lines of credit
					

Wells Fargo CEO Charles Scharf has been forced to make hard decisions during the pandemic, offloading assets and deposits and stepping back from some products.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> I really don't understand what good this does Wells Fargo --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Exxon/Mobil employees spill the beans --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410300881761882112


So is the plan to build out and maintain the renewable energy grid using renewable unreliable energy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11091


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

"Racism is an attitude inside people's head's"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11091


.......race you cite an observation by the intelligence expert IQ scientist james flynn
that just stopped me cold after the
second world war you've got large
numbers of american troops remaining in germany
for that matter there's still
several tens of thousands there today
and both black
and white american soldiers
had children with german women
and flynn discovered that those children
growing up in germany
showed no iq differences at all
between the black kids and the white
kids
the same professor flynn concluded that
the reason
was that the offspring of black soldiers
in germany grew up in a nation with no
black subculture--Peter Robinson quoting Tom Sowell in the interview above


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2021)

The wheels of justice grind slowly, and the R E Lee statue in Charlottesville will finally be coming down.









						Charlottesville set to remove Lee statue that sparked rally
					

RICHMOND, Va. (AP) — A statue of Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee that became a rallying point for white supremacists and helped inspire their infamous 2017 rally in Charlottesville will be hoisted off its pedestal this weekend and sent to storage, officials announced Friday.




					apnews.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11091


 

Race can be discussed as a social reality with a biological component. The consequences of that social reality have been very serious, however, and continue to be so. So are the consequences of the fallacies surrounding race. *Among these fallacies are that race was the basis of slavery, and that racism is the main reason for black-white differences in incomes and in all the other aspects of life that depend on income. Moreover, there is often an implicit assumption that racism and discrimination are so closely linked that they go up or down together, when in fact as we shall see, some times and places with more racism have been known to have less discrimination— and discrimination can exist without racism. Lurking in the background of some discussions of race is the question whether races differ in innate intelligence, a question that has generated fallacies among those on both sides of this issue.*

              It has often been common to compare a given group, such as blacks in the United States, with the national average and regard the differences as showing a special peculiarity of the group being compared, or a special peculiarity of policies or attitudes towards that group. But either conclusion can be misleading when the national average itself is just an amalgamation of wide variations among many ethnic, regional and other groups. *While the black and white populations of the United States have long differed in various economic and social variables— in income, years of schooling, life expectancy, unemployment rates, crime rates, and scores on a variety of tests— so have other groups differed widely from one another and from the national average in countries around the world.    *

* One of the most overlooked, but important, differences among groups are their ages. *The median age of black Americans is five years younger than the median age (35) of the American population as a whole, but blacks are by no means unique in having a median age different from the national average or from the ages of other groups. Among Asian Americans, the median age ranges from 43 for Japanese Americans to 24 for Americans of Cambodian ancestry to 16 for those of Hmong ancestry.  Incomes are highly correlated with age, with young people usually beginning their working lives earning much less than older and more experienced workers. Therefore gross comparisons of incomes among racial or ethnic groups can be misleading when the median ages of groups can differ by a decade or even a quarter of a century. Nor are age differences the only differences among Asian Americans. While 61 percent of Japanese Americans were born in the United States, less than a third of the Asian Americans of Chinese, Filipino, Vietnamese, Korean, or Asian Indian ancestry were.5 Native-born citizens are obviously more familiar with the opportunities available in the society and better able to take advantage of those opportunities.                   

*Educational differences are likewise as great among American ethnic minorities as they are between minorities and the larger population. Although Hispanics have overtaken blacks numerically as part of the population, blacks still receive more doctorates than Hispanics. While the Asian American population is only a fraction of the size of either the black or the Hispanic population, Asian Americans receive more doctorates than Hispanics and nearly as many as blacks. In short, an even distribution of groups is by no means common, whether in age, education, or other characteristics.*

The United States is by no means unique in the nature or magnitude of economic or social differences among racial or ethnic groups. Income differences between the Chinese and Malay populations of Malaysia, for example, have long been greater than income differences between blacks and whites in the United States.7 So have economic differences between different tribes in Nigeria or between Asians and Africans in East Africa.

Various groups around the world have differed in everything from alcohol consumption per capita to IQs. Indeed, differences have been the norm and identical economic or social outcomes have been the exception. That is why singling out any given group for comparison with the national average can be misleading if it suggests that the situation of the group in question is peculiar, rather than being part of a worldwide pattern of wide variations from group to group. This is not to say that intergroup differences don't matter. Some of these differences matter greatly.                   
What are the reasons behind these disparities? Perhaps a more fundamental question might be: *What reason was there to expect these groups to be the same in the first place? *Geography, demography, history and culture have all differed among groups in countries around the world


_From the Great Thomas Sowell's Economic Facts and Fallacies   _


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

espola said:


> The wheels of justice grind slowly, and the R E Lee statue in Charlottesville will finally be coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the biggest fallacy about the history of racial and ethnic minorities is that the passage of time reduces the hostility and discrimination they face. In many countries, minorities have faced greater hostility and discrimination in a later period than in earlier periods. In other countries, the reverse has been true. But the passage of time alone does not automatically produce either result..........                 Within an even shorter span of time, the island nation of Sri Lanka, off the coast of India, went from being a country whose good relations between majority and minority had become a model for intergroup harmony to one with a decades-long civil war taking tens of thousands of lives. During the first half of the twentieth century, there was not a single riot between the Sinhalese majority and the Tamil minority. But, during the second half of that century, there were many such riots, marked by unspeakable atrocities, and ultimately degenerating into a civil war that was still not completely ended as the twenty-first century dawned.                   

Other such examples could be found in many countries and in many periods of history. In Bohemia, Germans and Czechs co-existed peacefully for centuries, until the rise of Czech nationalism, climaxed by the creation of the new nation of Czechoslovakia after the First World War, led to discrimination against Germans and then to a German backlash that led ultimately to the Munich crisis of 1938, when the Czechs were forced to relinquish the predominantly German Sudetenland to Nazi Germany. After Germany later took over all of Czechoslovakia, the Germans in that country then joined in the Nazis' persecution of Czechs. After the defeat of Germany in World War II, Germans in Czechoslovakia were expelled by the millions, often under brutal conditions that led to many deaths.

*Such retrogressions in intergroup relations were not unknown in the United States, though not usually to such extremes. *The predominantly German Jewish population of the United States was far better assimilated and accepted before the arrival of millions of unassimilated Eastern European Jews in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries led to a social backlash against all Jews that resulted in restrictions against Jews in places where such restrictions had not existed before. Black Americans, meanwhile, were far better accepted in Northern cities at the end of the nineteenth century than they would be in the first half of the twentieth century, after massive migrations of less assimilated Southern blacks caused a similar backlash that created new restrictions against all blacks. Northern cities in which blacks had lived largely dispersed among whites saw in the early twentieth century the rigid residential segregation patterns that would create the black ghettoes which quickly became the norm.

It would be as fallacious to depict racial retrogression as an inevitable result of the passage of time as to depict racial progress as something happening automatically over time. *Much racial progress occurred in the second half of the twentieth century in the United States, especially for blacks. Since this was not something that happened automatically, it is important to understand the causes and the timing. It is especially important to scrutinize the evidence because many individuals and *organizations have a vested interest in claiming credit for progress, and incessantly repeated claims can sometimes be mistaken for facts.                   

Progress and retrogression are not always separated in different eras. There can be much progress in some respects during the same time when there is retrogression in other respects. That was especially true among black Americans in the second half of the twentieth century.

*Before the landmark Supreme Court decision in Brown v. Board of Education in 1954, the racial segregation of schools was required in all the Southern states that had formed the Confederacy, as well as in Missouri, Texas, Oklahoma, and the District of Columbia— and racial segregation of the schools was permitted in Wyoming, Arizona, and New Mexico. All such laws were nullified by the Supreme Court decision and, over the next decades, the practice of racial segregation in the schools was dismantled. The Civil Rights Act of 1964 outlawed racial segregation in both public and private enterprises and institutions, and forbade employment discrimination as well. The Voting Rights Act of 1965 outlawed practices which had disenfranchised black voters in the South and the 1970s saw "affirmative action" take on the meaning of preferential hiring of minority workers.*

*These major legal landmarks of the civil rights revolution have often been credited with the economic and political advances of the black population.* *Certainly the Voting Rights Act was responsible for a huge increase in black voting in the South and the subsequent skyrocketing of the number of black elected officials throughout the region.* *But history tells a very different story as regards the economic advancement of blacks.*

The percentage of black families with incomes below the poverty line fell most sharply between 1940 and 1960, going from 87 percent to 47 percent over that span, before either the Civil Rights Act of 1964 or the Voting Rights Act of 1965 and well before the 1970s, when "affirmative action" evolved into numerical "goals" or "quotas." While the downward trend in poverty continued, the pace of that decline did not accelerate after these legal landmarks but in fact slackened. The poverty rate declined from 47 percent to 30 percent during the decade of the 1960s and then only from 30 percent to 29 percent between 1970 and 1980.  *However, much credit has been claimed for the civil rights laws of the 1960s or the War on Poverty *programs of that same decade, the hard facts show that blacks' rise out of poverty was more dramatic before any of these government actions got under way.                   

There was a similar historical trend as regards the rise of blacks into professional, managerial, and other high-level occupations. *The number of blacks in white collar occupations, managerial and administrative occupations doubled between 1940 and 1960, and nearly doubled in professional occupations. Meanwhile, the number of blacks who were farm workers in 1960 was only one-fourth of the number who were in 1940. These favorable trends continued after 1960 but did not originate in the 1960s. *As regards the group preferences and quotas— "affirmative action"— which began in the 1970s, they produced little or no effect on the relative sizes of black and white incomes. The median black household income was 60.9 percent of the median white household income in 1970— and never rose above that, or as high as that, throughout the decade of the 1970s. As of 1980, median black household income was 57.6 percent of median white household income.

*The facts are clear but the fallacies persist that it was the civil rights laws, the "war on poverty" programs of the 1960s, and affirmative action which caused the rise of blacks out of poverty and their ascent into middle class occupations.*


 The above from Thomas Sowell reminds me of how much credit is given to NPI's and vaccines in the SCAMDEMIC.  The fallacy of NPI's and vaccines persist despite hard historical data to the contrary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/OccupyDemocrats/photos/a.517901514969574/5126625987430414


Her balls are bigger than yours.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2021)

espola said:


> The wheels of justice grind slowly, and the R E Lee statue in Charlottesville will finally be coming down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11099


*In addition to its own evils during its own time, slavery has generated fallacies that endure into our time, confusing many issues today.* The *distinguished historian Daniel J. Boorstin said something that was well known to many scholars, but utterly unknown to many among the general public, when he pointed out that, with the mass transportation of Africans in bondage to the Western Hemisphere, "Now for the first time in Western history, the status of slave coincided with a difference of race."        * 

*For centuries before, Europeans had enslaved other Europeans, Asians had enslaved other Asians and Africans had enslaved other Africans. Only in the modern era was there both the wealth and the technology to organize the mass transportation of people across an ocean, either as slaves or as free immigrants. *Nor were Europeans the only ones to transport masses of enslaved human beings from one continent to another. *North Africa's Barbary Coast pirates alone captured and enslaved at least a million Europeans from 1500 to 1800, carrying more Europeans into bondage in North Africa than there were Africans brought in bondage to the United States and the American colonies from which it was formed.* *Moreover, Europeans were still being bought and sold in the slave markets of the Islamic world, decades after blacks were freed in the United States*.  

*Slavery was a virtually universal institution in countries around the world and for thousands of years of recorded history.* Indeed, archaeological evidence suggests that human beings learned to enslave other human beings before they learned to write. *One of the many fallacies about slavery— that it was based on race— is sustained by the simple but pervasive practice of focussing exclusively on the enslavement of Africans by Europeans, as if this were something unique, rather than part of a much larger worldwide human tragedy. Racism grew out of African slavery, especially in the United States, but slavery preceded racism by thousands of years. Europeans enslaved other Europeans for centuries before the first African was brought in bondage to the Western Hemisphere.    

The brutal reality is that vulnerable people were usually taken advantage of wherever it was feasible to take advantage of them, regardless of what race or color they were.* The rise of nation states put armies and navies around some people but it was not equally possible to establish nation states in all parts of the world, partly because of geography. Where large populations had no army or navy to protect them, they fell prey to enslavers, whether in Africa, Asia or along unguarded stretches of European coastlines where Barbary pirates made raids, usually around the Mediterranean but sometimes as far away as England or Iceland. *The enormous concentration of writings and of the media in general on slavery in the Western Hemisphere, or in the United States in particular, creates a false picture which makes it difficult to understand even the history of slavery in the United States.                                    *

While slavery was readily accepted as a fact of life all around the world for centuries on end, there was never a time when slavery could get that kind of universal acceptance in the United States, founded on a principle of freedom, with which slavery was in such obvious and irreconcilable contradiction. *Slavery was under ideological attack from the first draft of the Declaration of Independence and a number of Northern states banned slavery in the years immediately following independence. Even in the South, the ideology of freedom was not wholly without effect, as tens of thousands of slaves were voluntarily set free after Americans gained their own freedom from England.    

Most Southern slaveowners, however, were determined to hold on to their slaves and, for that, some defense was necessary against the ideology of freedom and the widespread criticisms of slavery that were its corollary. Racism became that defense. Such a defense was unnecessary in unfree societies, such as that of Brazil, which imported more slaves than the United States but developed no such virulent levels of racism as that of the American South. Outside Western civilization, no defense of slavery was necessary, as non-Western societies saw nothing wrong with it. Nor was there any serious challenge to slavery in Western civilization prior to the eighteenth century. * 

*Racism became a justification of slavery in a society where it could not be justified otherwise— and centuries of racism did not suddenly vanish with the abolition of the slavery that gave rise to it. But the direction of causation was the direct opposite of what is assumed by those who depict the enslavement of Africans as being a result of racism. Nevertheless, racism became one of the enduring legacies of slavery. How much of it continues to endure and in what strength today is something that can be examined and debated. But many other things that are considered to be legacies of slavery can be tested empirically, rather than being accepted as foregone conclusions.  * 
Mr. Sowell, _Economic Facts and Fallacies_


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2021)

Does anyone read that stuff?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11099


But more to the point of your fallacious post

The history of crime and violence among blacks contradicts many widespread beliefs about the causes of that crime and violence. Poverty, unemployment, and racial discrimination are frequently listed among the prime "root causes" of riots and other criminality among blacks. *Many are so convinced of this that they see no reason to examine the factual historical record.                   

Crime among black Americans, like crime among white Americans, was declining for years prior to the decade of the 1960s, with its landmark civil rights laws and its "war on poverty" programs.* But it was during the 1960s that crime rates began skyrocketing among both blacks and whites, and it was precisely after the historic civil rights laws were passed that blacks began rioting in cities across the country. *Within days of the passage of the Voting Rights Act of 1965, the first of hundreds of riots that would rack cities across the country over the next four years began in the black neighborhood of Los Angeles known as Watts. These riots did not begin where blacks were poorest or most oppressed, which was still the South. Indeed, Southern cities seldom suffered the riots that struck many Northern cities and devastated many black neighborhoods in those cities.  Thirty-four people died in the Watts riots but 43 were killed when blacks rioted in Detroit two years later.*

*Although Detroit had the worst of the riots that struck virtually every Northern city during the latter part of the 1960s, the poverty rate among Detroit's black population was only half of that of blacks nationwide, its homeownership rate among blacks was the highest in the country, and its unemployment rate was 3.4 percent— lower than that among whites nationwide.  Detroit did not have a massive riot because it was an economic disaster area. It became an economic disaster area after the riots, as did black neighborhoods in many other cities across the country. Moreover, riot-torn neighborhoods in these cities remained disaster areas for decades thereafter, as businesses became reluctant to locate there, reducing access to both jobs and places to shop, and both black and white middle class people left for the suburbs.*

*Whatever the causes of these waves of riots, whether as background factors or as immediate precipitating incidents, they were clearly not the factors that have been repeated endlessly but fallaciously. The worse ghetto riots occurred precisely at those times and places where the things that were supposed to prevent riots were most prevalent, including officials promoting welfare state policies and restraining the police. Conversely, riots were least destructive, and sometimes non-existent, in places and times where officials took an opposite view.            * 
*As already noted, Southern cities were far less often struck by urban riots. Among Northern cities, Chicago was one of the cities least affected by ghetto riots. It had no such riots in 1967. The following year, when riots swept across the country in the wake of the assassination of Martin Luther King, Chicago's Mayor Richard J. Daley issued a highly publicized "shoot to kill" order to his police that was denounced by many, but deaths from riots in Chicago were a fraction of what they were in cities like Detroit where more humane and sympathetic expressions were used and the police were restrained. Nationally, the most urban ghetto riots occurred during the Johnson administration but there was not one major urban riot during the entire eight years of the Reagan administration. Yet such hard facts did not make a dent in fashionable beliefs, then or now. Both politicians and activists have a vested interest in racial fallacies, which attribute the advancement of blacks to politicians and activists, and blame others for the retrogressions.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Does anyone read that stuff?


I know one that doesn't.  He likes new and theoretical as opposed to old and factual.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2021)

What I remember from first grade --

Reading about Dick and Jane
The alphabet song (it took some time to realize that there was not another N between Y and Z) and how to print all the letters
Addition up to 10 + 10 (9 + 9 was much harder - where did that 1 come from?)
Identify at least 8 colors, plus black, white, and brown.
The Pledge of Allegiance - then they added "under God" so we had to start over in second grade*

Now Tucker Carlson has admitted that he had trouble with first grade so his father hired him a tutor.

*I'm a sort of Anabaptist about the Pledge - I don't think children should be taught it until they are old enough to understand what it means.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11099


The citizens of Charlottesville wanted the statues gone when trump’s “fine people” came along, the blood and soil, Jews will not replace us, tiki torch carriers from other places that demanded their symbols of hate be preserved.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The citizens of Charlottesville wanted the statues gone when trump’s “fine people” came along, the blood and soil, Jews will not replace us, tiki torch carriers from other places that demanded their symbols of hate be preserved.


Hate replacement.  Who knew?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2021)

espola said:


> What I remember from first grade --
> 
> Reading about Dick and Jane
> The alphabet song (it took some time to realize that there was not another N between Y and Z) and how to print all the letters
> ...


You and Tucker go to the same school?


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420252916393431043


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2021)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420252916393431043


Cheater!!!!


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2021)

I suppose Representative Stefanik will be having words with the staffer who caused this contradictory statement to appear on her twitter account (or maybe she doesn't understand it?) --





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2021)

espola said:


> I suppose Representative Stefanik will be having words with the staffer who caused this contradictory statement to appear on her twitter account (or maybe she doesn't understand it?) --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s hilarious and typical. Stubborn ignorance exemplified in hypocrisy. I remember the plumber and his flailing attempts to label anything he didn’t agree with as “commie” regardless of it’s true nature. It’s just easier for them that way. No middle ground, all or nothing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2021)

*Meanwhile, the FASCIST are panicked because of this chart -- yes, this chart:*








*Did you realize that was the extent of what we're facing? That little bit of nothingness at the end of the chart there?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2021)

FASCISM in APRIL 2021.  I like the name of this thread.  It's a great place to highlight CA.'s fascism given an IFR of .000014 vs. .000011 for Texas.  Espola's yellow warning light comes to mind.



Here we go, courtesy of the great Ian Miller (@ianmSC on Twitter).

Let's start with California and Texas. Remember when Gavin Newsom, governor of California, described the decision to drop the Texas mask mandate as "absolutely reckless," and then continued with his own crazy policies of closing even outdoor dining and then had similar or worse results than Texas for seven weeks? I'm sure this was all over the news, right?


----------



## crush (Jul 31, 2021)

I went to the grocery this morning store to stock up Bruddah.  Something strange in the air and fear in the eyes of most folks like nothing before. Everyone had a mask on except the workers, which was the opposite when hey first came out with the two week flat the curve program back in March 2020.  18 months later, the checker told me she is not wanting to put the mask on ever again.  She is so cool and has the best smile at the store.  I told her she makes my morning with her outlook with life.  Always smiling   I had a great talk with her and she said she will go on leave if mask is forced. Having a Husker Boss Man or a Messy type asshat forcing that mask on 8 hours a day is going to bite them in the ass later, MOO!!!  Horrible bosses, Husker: "get the mask on or your fired" 
Worker: "But Boss, you told me if I got the two jabs I could be free of the damn mask."
Husker:  "STFU and put the mask on fool."  "Be happy you got a job plus free jabs.  Also, booster jab is next and the Omega strain is in the 5th wave."

Next Day

Worker ((Calls Boss)):  "I have a fever and I can;t come in."
Husker:  WTF


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2021)

Activists with ties to Proud Boys may seek leadership of Clark County GOP
					

Far-right activists, alleged to have threatened several prominent Republicans, provided the deciding votes in the state party’s censure of Nevada Secretary of State Barbara Cegavske.




					www.reviewjournal.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

In today’s _Wall Street Journal_ are two letters-to-the-editor by Australians expressing their dismay over the dystopia that now exists down under. Here’s one of the letters:



> Sadly, Mr. Morrow is spot on when he refers to Australia turning itself into a nation of prisoners as a result of Covid mania. From our self-imposed cages, it is very strange to watch the rest of the world opening up while our businesses go bust and millions of our kids are kept out of school.
> Through my questioning of ministers and bureaucrats in the state parliament of Victoria, I have discovered that very little time is spent weighing the costs of lockdowns. As a result, we have a new division of people—those who can afford to work from home and those who cannot.
> Guess which class makes the decisions?
> *David Limbrick*
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

Those of you who doubt the reality of Covidocratic tyranny might wish to read this report of what’s going on in Spain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

Vinay Prasad correctly writes: “When the history books are written about the use of non-pharmacologic measures during this pandemic, we will look as pre-historic and barbaric and tribal as our ancestors during the plagues of the middle ages.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

Sherelle Jacobs is correct: Britain’s “failure to confront the autocratic implications of Covid rules is a devastating mistake.” A slice:


Yet any hope of a decisive return to normal seems dead. Boris Johnson has missed his moment to rally the country around the cause of freedom, with a turbocharged reopening of Global Britain. Instead, even in a best-case scenario, the coming months are set to be a misery of border restrictions, variant angst and creeping bio-surveillance.

Most dispiriting perhaps is that there is no sign of a popular backlash to this dereliction of leadership. The Labour Party is set to back vaccine passports (as long as negative Covid tests are also permissible), and militates for Australia-style closed borders. Liberty is increasingly being derided as a Right-wing fetish, with agitation limited to a few Tory backbenchers, a smattering of civil rights groups and a fringe assortment of conspiracists and anti-vaxxers.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

Writing in _Spiked_, Martin Kulldorff and Jay Bhattacharya decry the smear campaign against the Great Barrington Declaration. Two slices:


In October 2020, along with Professor Sunetra Gupta, we authored the Great Barrington Declaration, in which we argued for a ‘focused protection’ pandemic strategy. We called for better protection of older and other high-risk people, while arguing that children should be allowed to go to school and young adults should be free to live more normal lives. We understood that it might lead to vigorous and heated discussions, but we did not expect a multi-pronged propaganda campaign that gravely distorted our arguments and smeared us. We are just three public-health scientists, after all. So how and why did this slanderous counterattack emerge?

In his recent book, _Spike_, Jeremy Farrar – a SAGE member and director of the Wellcome Trust – has provided a helpful hint: the political strategist and the prime minister’s chief adviser, Dominic Cummings, planned a propaganda campaign against the Great Barrington Declaration. Farrar’s exact words are that Cummings ‘wanted to run an aggressive press campaign against those behind the Great Barrington Declaration and others opposed to blanket Covid-19 restrictions’. Cummings and Farrar preferred a blanket lockdown strategy, believing it would avoid a winter Covid wave.

…..

[Matt] Hancock, Anthony Fauci, Jeremy Farrar and prominent journalists also mischaracterized the Great Barrington Declaration as a ‘herd-immunity strategy’, even though any strategy will lead to herd immunity sooner or later. Yes, the Declaration discussed herd immunity. It would be irresponsible to ignore such a basic biological fact. But to characterize the Great Barrington Declaration as a ‘herd-immunity strategy’ is like describing a pilot’s plan to land a plane as a ‘gravity strategy’. The goal of a pilot is to land the plane safely while managing the force of gravity. The goal of any Covid pandemic plan should be to minimize disease mortality and the collateral harms from the plan itself, while managing the build-up of immunity in the population. Shockingly, some politicians, journalists and even scientists denied the very existence of herd immunity.* Some even questioned the existence of natural immunity from Covid, which is a bit like denying gravity.*


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 3, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Vinay Prasad correctly writes: “When the history books are written about the use of non-pharmacologic measures during this pandemic, we will look as pre-historic and barbaric and tribal as our ancestors during the plagues of the middle ages.”


THIS^^^^^


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2021)

*Covid-19 and the Inefficiency of State Coercion*
 
*By Pierre Lemieux*
An article by legal scholar Richard Epstein published in the Hoover Institution’s _Defining Ideas _defends George Mason University professor Todd Zywicki who is challenging his university’s Covid-19 vaccine mandate (“The Uneasy Case for Universal Vaccinations,” July 27, 2021). Epstein presents economic and constitutional arguments against this sort of mandate, at least those imposed by a public institution. Epstein explains the gist of the economic case, based on individual incentives:


> *A final consideration is that it might be wise not to impose any mandate at all. This view argues that the social case for vaccine mandates is not there. Most individuals will probably get the vaccine because it is in their self-interest to do so. Free riding is not an enticing option, given that it is highly unlikely that everyone else will get the vaccine. At the same time, high-risk individuals have every incentive to make the right choice for themselves, undercutting the need for paternalism. And anyone else who fears exposure will also provide implicit protection to others if they get a vaccine to protect themselves. …
> In close cases like this one, there is much to be said for respecting the presumption of liberty.*


I defended similar arguments in my Reason Foundation paper “Public Health Models and Related Government Interventions: A Primer” (March 2021). It is highly plausible that individual incentives produce the level of protection that individuals want more efficiently than coercive mandates from governments or public institutions.

The presumption of liberty invoked by Epstein is more a moral or political-legal argument than an economic one. Ultimately, however, any government intervention rests on value judgments, even if the latter must be influenced by the ways the social world works (as analyzed with the tools of economics). In my Reason Foundation paper, I also review the history and ideology of the public health movement. On the presumption of liberty, I write:


> Translating these ideas in practical policy proposals starts with a general presumption for individual liberty, which should be corrected by government intervention only in the presence of clear market failures and when government failures are not likely to be worse. *Expressed differently, coercion should be minimized.* *This approach is not as radical as it may look. It is related to the idea of economic freedom that led to the Industrial Revolution and the unprecedented explosion of prosperity that followed. From a moral-philosophical viewpoint, it can be thought as implementing John Stuart Mill’s principle that “over himself, over his own body and mind, the individual is sovereign.”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2021)

Suppose that we think that renters and mortgage borrowers are deserving of charity because of the pandemic. The government chose to approach this by breaking their contracts. In effect, government took resources from landlords and mortgage lenders in order to provide charity to renters and mortgage borrowers.

Unlike many other people, I find this approach for providing charity deeply offensive. If the government wants to raise the income tax and use that money to subsidize renters and mortgage borrowers, then that seems to me more ethical than to single out landlords and mortgage lenders to provide this charity.--Arnold Kling


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2021)

1. *Venn Diagram of the Day I* (above) on those who once supported MLK’s philosophy of judging individuals by their character without considering their melanin or genitals but who today promote identity politics with primary attention to an individual’s skin color and sex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2021)

UK defense secretary says that Trump's deal with the Taliban was 'rotten' and that the international community will likely 'pay the consequences'
					

In the rare criticism of US strategic decision-making, Ben Wallace called the US's deal with the Taliban a "mistake."




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2021)

This could be the next Netflix serial documentary --



			https://www.idahostatesman.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article231036713.html
		




			https://www.idahostatesman.com/news/local/crime/article253611003.html


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 30, 2021)

No faith in the current administration, none.

We are watching a " Train Wreck " of epic proportions.

Very Very Sad.




God Bless Them All !


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2021)

… is from page 148 of F.A. Hayek’s profound 1952 book _The Counter-Revolution of Science_, as this book appears as part of volume 13 (_Studies on the Abuse & Decline of Reason_, Bruce Caldwell, ed. [2010]) of the _Collected Works of F.A. Hayek_:

_






Even more significant of the inherent weakness of the collectivist theories is the extraordinary paradox that from the assertion that society is in some sense more than merely the aggregate of all individuals their adherents regularly pass by a sort of intellectual somersault to the thesis that in order that the coherence of the larger entity be safeguarded it must be subjected to conscious control, that is, to the control of what in the last resort must be an individual mind. *It thus comes about that in practice it is regularly the theoretical collectivist who extols individual reason and demands that all forces of society be made subject to the direction of a single mastermind, while it is the individualist who recognizes the limitations of the powers of individual reason and consequently advocates freedom as a means for the fullest development of the powers of the inter-individual process.*_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 31, 2021)

Nighty, Night Tyrants.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2021)

Praying for five....

Thanks to rescue 1 is alive.....



Two posts in.
Two Military tragedies'.
Ugh.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 11569


Gosnell will be happy to take care of that baby.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

McCarthy threatens telecoms that if they follow the law as requested by the 1/6 commission then the Republican Party will get revenge when and if they come back into power.  You would think that a lawmaker would know when he is breaking the law, even if he is not a lawyer.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2021)

The wingnut worries about the Taliban invading the USA may have some element of truth.  They have already taken over Texas.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2021)

The vast majority of college students are under 25. Adults under 30—the age category the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention uses in breaking down Covid-19 outcomes—have a very low rate of hospitalization, and an even lower death rate. As of Aug. 21, the middle of the Delta wave, 18- to 29-year-olds were at 4.9 hospitalizations per 100,000 people. This rate has been falling since, and is now at 3.8. Even at the height of the winter peak in the U.S., before vaccines were widely available, the rate was 6.3 per 100,000.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2021)

Abbott of Texas said there is no need for an exemption for victims of rape in the shiny new Texas sue-your-neighbor (or -cousin, I guess) rape law because Texas is going to eliminate all rapists.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Abbott of Texas said there is no need for an exemption for victims of rape in the shiny new Texas sue-your-neighbor (or -cousin, I guess) rape law because Texas is going to eliminate all rapists.


Why do you bemoan a State from setting standards to protect intrauterine human life...?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Why do you bemoan a State from setting standards to protect intrauterine human life...?


As opposed to in a test tube?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2021)

*Column: Larry Elder is the Black face of white supremacy. You’ve been warned--L.A. Times

Lol!!*


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 8, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Column: Larry Elder is the Black face of white supremacy. You’ve been warned--L.A. Times
> 
> Lol!!*


It is the latest variation of the Uncle Tom slur.

--

"We love diversity as long as everyone thinks the same and toes the line".


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Why do you bemoan a State from setting standards to protect intrauterine human life...?


Do you find it good policy for a state to authorize bounties against women who violate a religious belief?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2021)

espola said:


> Abbott of Texas said there is no need for an exemption for victims of rape in the shiny new Texas sue-your-neighbor (or -cousin, I guess) rape law because Texas is going to eliminate all rapists.


You mean like a late term abortion for rapist?


----------



## crush (Sep 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you find it good policy for a state to authorize bounties against women who violate a religious belief?




Do you find it odd Espola that humans have been taught/tricked into killing their baby before they come out of mommy's tummy but all the animals always have their babies?  This is not a religious belief, "Espola the killer."  No no no no, this is about basic human rights for all babies who need a voice.  I am a voice for those who can;t speak.  I will fight this fight until I die asshole.  80,000,000+ babies killed in the USA.  That's why were in the mess were in.  The pain caused by this is everywhere.  Open your eyes jacko.  Plus, they ((the evil docs)) keep many babies alive without mommy knowing.  I know one doc that kills 30 babies a day x 365= 10,950 kills a year.  Not all die though.  Some babies live and now has no birth certificate and evil dr dude can now sell baby to other evil people who have many evil plans for each baby.  This is called human trafficking Espola.  Good old Espola who has no kids in soccer, comes here 24/7 to fight for the rights to kill more before they can play soccer.  Seriously, you suck the life out of others~~~


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As opposed to in a test tube?


The question was directed to Forum Poster " Espola ".
If you choose to act like the gum chewing nosey neighbor, then continue and I will treat you
as such.
Otherwise mind your own business and stay within the confines of your
own discussions....

Thank you very much.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> The question was directed to Forum Poster " Espola ".
> If you choose to act like the gum chewing nosey neighbor, then continue and I will treat you
> as such.
> Otherwise mind your own business and stay within the confines of your
> ...


And I answered.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Abbott of Texas said there is no need for an exemption for victims of rape in the shiny new Texas sue-your-neighbor (or -cousin, I guess) rape law because Texas is going to eliminate all rapists.


What's the problem with no exemption for rape victims?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2021)

espola said:


> Do you find it good policy for a state to authorize bounties against women who violate a religious belief?


Lol!  What religious belief is that?


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 9, 2021)

The initial question:

Why do you bemoan a State from setting standards to protect intrauterine human life...?




espola said:


> Do you find it good policy for a state to authorize
> bounties against women who violate a religious belief ?





espola said:


> And I answered.


Post: 406296 is not an answer, it is a hostile insult masquerading as
a question in response to a valid question.

Here's a different look and a second attempt:

What do YOU consider the time marker as the presence of human life ?

(1) Conception
(2) Invitro development - The 9 month gestation period.
(3) The moment of birth.

Remember who is looking over your shoulder when responding.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> The initial question:
> 
> Why do you bemoan a State from setting standards to protect intrauterine human life...?
> 
> ...


Why would you be looking over my shoulder?  Have you been taking Taliban lessons?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2021)

Speaking of looking over one's shoulder --









						Narcing and shaming: beware the Texas abortion law
					

The Texas law suggests that average citizens may intrude upon and disrupt each other’s medical choices for the sake of the public good




					spectatorworld.com


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2021)

A statement from the Poway Unified Board of Education: “Tonight, unfortunately, the Poway Unified Board of Education was advised by law enforcement to adjourn the school board meeting without conducting the business of the District.
A small, disruptive group forced their way inside the district office, pushing past staff. The group was politely asked to leave but refused. The protestors not only prevented the Board from doing the business of the school district, which serves nearly 36,000 students, but also prevented recognition of our hardworking teachers, classified employees of the year, and student representatives.
The Poway Unified Board of Education has a vested interest in including the public in our meetings, and we have a well-established process to do so. This meeting was clearly posted as a meeting with limited in-person attendance due to COVID safety protocols, defined under the Governor’s modified health order which temporarily allows public comments and attendance via teleconference. The meeting is live streamed and accessible to the public, and there were dozens of members of the public who signed up in advance, waiting to speak via the online link. Just this week alone, Board members received nearly a thousand emails from our stakeholders respectfully advocating their opinions and positions on various topics.
However, due to the ongoing presence of protestors who refused to leave the meeting room and verbally abused the staff, law enforcement advised adjourning the meeting to ensure the safety of our staff and students. This is an unfortunate example of modeling inappropriate behavior for our students and children who were present. The Board encourages civil discourse, but this type of behavior will not be tolerated at any meetings.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> The question was directed to Forum Poster " Espola ".
> If you choose to act like the gum chewing nosey neighbor, then continue and I will treat you
> as such.
> Otherwise mind your own business and stay within the confines of your
> ...


Seems you can’t walk and chew gum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Speaking of looking over one's shoulder --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if any nannies or maids will turn in (read: cash in) their rich employers who break this new law? It’s not just poor women who have unwanted pregnancies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> A statement from the Poway Unified Board of Education: “Tonight, unfortunately, the Poway Unified Board of Education was advised by law enforcement to adjourn the school board meeting without conducting the business of the District.
> A small, disruptive group forced their way inside the district office, pushing past staff. The group was politely asked to leave but refused. The protestors not only prevented the Board from doing the business of the school district, which serves nearly 36,000 students, but also prevented recognition of our hardworking teachers, classified employees of the year, and student representatives.
> The Poway Unified Board of Education has a vested interest in including the public in our meetings, and we have a well-established process to do so. This meeting was clearly posted as a meeting with limited in-person attendance due to COVID safety protocols, defined under the Governor’s modified health order which temporarily allows public comments and attendance via teleconference. The meeting is live streamed and accessible to the public, and there were dozens of members of the public who signed up in advance, waiting to speak via the online link. Just this week alone, Board members received nearly a thousand emails from our stakeholders respectfully advocating their opinions and positions on various topics.
> However, due to the ongoing presence of protestors who refused to leave the meeting room and verbally abused the staff, law enforcement advised adjourning the meeting to ensure the safety of our staff and students. This is an unfortunate example of modeling inappropriate behavior for our students and children who were present. The Board encourages civil discourse, but this type of behavior will not be tolerated at any meetings.”


Squeaky wheel minority bitches trying to influence policy for everyone else. The new cry baby t-party.


----------



## crush (Sep 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder if any nannies or maids will turn in (read: cash in) their rich employers who break this new law? It’s not just poor women who have unwanted pregnancies.


One custom Millstone coming up for Husker Du


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Squeaky wheel minority bitches trying to influence policy for everyone else. The new cry baby t-party.


A FB friend (interesting how the meaning of that word has transformed) said in the comments below this article "Turnabout is fair play".  In defense of PUSD, he didn't go to school there (he's from Texas) and he doesn't live in the district anymore,


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

"A federal judge has barred enforcement of one of Gov. Ron DeSantis signature legislative achievements this year — HB 1, his Black Lives Matter-inspired crackdown on protests —ruling that its redefinition of “riot” is vague enough to cover perfectly legal behavior. "









						U.S. judge blocks DeSantis, sheriffs, from enforcing governor's anti-riot law - Florida Phoenix
					

A federal judge has barred enforcement of one of Gov. Ron DeSantis signature legislative achievements this year — HB 1, his Black Lives Matter-inspired crackdown on protests — ruling that its redefinition of “riot” is vague enough to cover perfectly legal behavior. In another major courtroom...




					floridaphoenix.com


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

North Carolina Banned This Beer Because Bureaucrats Dislike the Label
					

Now they'll have to explain to a federal judge how this isn't a violation of the First Amendment.




					reason.com


----------



## crush (Sep 10, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems you can’t walk and chew gum.


Dude, you are one hateful human being.  WTF happen to you?  You write with such hate for woman, the poor, the lame and the blind and the innocent precious babies not born.  Man, this clean up job of pure evil is massive and now we all know why.  Husker Du is a supporter of killing poor woman's baby because.  I know one Doc who makes it his business ((who wants to be a millionaire?)) to kill 6-8 month old fetus in a poor woman's body.  Drives around in La Jolla in a BMW, yells at other drivers, thinks his shit don;t stink and tells everyone he's a fucking doctor.  Once this killer sucks the baby out alive, he then sells it to highest bidder. Baby with no birth certificate is worth a lot btw.  These babies are sold dumb fuck and their organs.  Lungs, hearts, livers and other tissues that Elitist need so desperately to live longer on earth that they will *pay* whatever it takes *to play *longer on earth.  I hear some millionaires will pay up to $500,000 for a lung.  Hell, some pay that just to get their kid in at Big U.  Some big u's also buy baby parts for experimental things.  You see Husker, those who dont believe in Jesus ((God)) and believe only in themselves and their short time on earth dont care about the life for others.  They steal life from others so they can have a better life.  That's why smug assholes tell people their life is better then your life.  WTF are you so full of hate towards the poor and their innocent babies that have not had the opportunity like I got to be born and pursure happiness?  I'm so fucking glad I made it to be here for this battle for life, liberty and pursuit of happiness for ALL humans, not just Husker and Espola's life.  You selfish little man!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

Today's unmasked bandit --



			https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/article254088843.html


----------



## crush (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Today's unmasked bandit --
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sanluisobispo.com/news/local/article254088843.html


Look at you feeding us all the bait of hate.  Nothing surprises me with you types.....


----------



## whatithink (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> Speaking of looking over one's shoulder --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting take on it - seems to imply (to me) that Republicans may not even want to "win" on abortion as its usefulness is too valuable as a vote getter.

Republicans Are Not Celebrating the Texas Abortion Law. Here's Why (newsweek.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 10, 2021)

Intolerant



Hüsker Dü said:


> Squeaky wheel minority bitches trying to influence policy for everyone else. The new cry baby t-party.


Racist

Two words that bookmark/describe your comment and by Democrat standards
should have you shunned at the least.


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Intolerant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A clue for you -- he wasn't referring to minority races.

But I find that sort of mistake delightful, so please continue!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2021)

espola said:


> A clue for you -- he wasn't referring to minority races.
> 
> But I find that sort of mistake delightful, so please continue!


Bingo, stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 11, 2021)

espola said:


> A clue for you -- he wasn't referring to minority races.
> 
> But I find that sort of mistake delightful, so please continue!


Yes he was. I've reviewed his past, he's as racist as they come.



Hüsker Dü said:


> Bingo, stupid is as stupid does.


9/11 exposed many coterie's evil paths.

You should spend today reflecting on your past and choose a
new path in life.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Yes he was. I've reviewed his past, he's as racist as they come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for honoring my request.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Yes he was. I've reviewed his past, he's as racist as they come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are still looking over my shoulder you could have seen what I just sent in your direction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Yes he was. I've reviewed his past, he's as racist as they come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Indignant, ignorant and self-absorbed, you check all the boxes!


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

espola said:


> A statement from the Poway Unified Board of Education: “Tonight, unfortunately, the Poway Unified Board of Education was advised by law enforcement to adjourn the school board meeting without conducting the business of the District.
> A small, disruptive group forced their way inside the district office, pushing past staff. The group was politely asked to leave but refused. The protestors not only prevented the Board from doing the business of the school district, which serves nearly 36,000 students, but also prevented recognition of our hardworking teachers, classified employees of the year, and student representatives.
> The Poway Unified Board of Education has a vested interest in including the public in our meetings, and we have a well-established process to do so. This meeting was clearly posted as a meeting with limited in-person attendance due to COVID safety protocols, defined under the Governor’s modified health order which temporarily allows public comments and attendance via teleconference. The meeting is live streamed and accessible to the public, and there were dozens of members of the public who signed up in advance, waiting to speak via the online link. Just this week alone, Board members received nearly a thousand emails from our stakeholders respectfully advocating their opinions and positions on various topics.
> However, due to the ongoing presence of protestors who refused to leave the meeting room and verbally abused the staff, law enforcement advised adjourning the meeting to ensure the safety of our staff and students. This is an unfortunate example of modeling inappropriate behavior for our students and children who were present. The Board encourages civil discourse, but this type of behavior will not be tolerated at any meetings.”


Followup --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436726514846818306
"Apparently"


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! Indignant, ignorant and self-absorbed, you check all the boxes!







espola said:


> Followup --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436726514846818306
> "Apparently"



Two pees in a pod you two are.

Practicing the same grimy tactics the greasy Gov of California
is presently employing. He and his minions have walked right
up to the edge of the wall with spray cans in hand just short of
writing the N word as a political insult towards Larry Elders
campaign to replace the Mafia Queens nephew.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Two pees in a pod you two are.
> 
> Practicing the same grimy tactics the greasy Gov of California
> is presently employing. He and his minions have walked right
> ...


Constructing straw men now I see. Hilarious! Your self absorption and apparent delusion of righteousness oozes from your posts. I’m glad you see yourself in such holier than thou and judgmental light (although based purely on your own flawed assumptions). Good luck with all that!


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2021)

espola said:


> Followup --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436726514846818306
> "Apparently"


More --









						Poway School Board Meeting Crashed By Protestors
					

Disruptions continue at school board meetings over the masking mandates. Poway's school board meeting never started due to protestors forcing their way inside the district office.




					www.kpbs.org


----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## crush (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2021)

Mass asymptomatic testing is lockdown by stealth.




Margery Smelkinson, Ph.D.
@MSmelkinsonPhD

*My school is preemptively quarantining a whole class for just one mild symptom.  Only if/when the kid tests neg, can they all return.   I know this because I had to watch my son flail around, once again, bored and disengaged.  Back in jail for someone's sniffle.*

This thread is well named


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 12, 2021)

… is from page 287 of Tom Palmer’s December 31st, 1999, _Human Events_ essay titled “The Millennial Struggle for Liberty,” as this essay is reprinted in Tom’s excellent 2009 book, _Realizing Freedom_:

_







The most important development of the past thousand years has been the growth of liberty, both because liberty is important in its own right and because it is what has made virtually all of the other achievements of humanity possible, as well, from science_


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 13, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Constructing straw men now I see. Hilarious! Your self absorption and apparent delusion of righteousness oozes from your posts. I’m glad you see yourself in such holier than thou and judgmental light (although based purely on your own flawed assumptions). Good luck with all that!


Strawman:  an intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat than an opponent's real argument.

Once a Racist, always a Racist.
Your posting history speaks loud and clear.

Your Greasy haired occupant in Sacramento owns what has
transpired in the last ten to twelve days here in California.

Below straight from an LA Times column:

*Column: Larry Elder is the Black face of 
white supremacy. You’ve been warned*

Below straight from Venice Beach area:


A woman in a Monkey/Gorilla mask throws eggs at Larry Elder and calls him vile names.
As do other individuals.







Below a Newsom supporter slashes recall signs on the Rafael overpass footbridge
and seriously injures a 59 year old man. Fractured his skull. 



You own this type of hostility, your commentary is indicative of this type of
behavior.

As I stated in a previous post, choose a different path.
The one you are on at present is not conducive to healing
the State.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 13, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Strawman:  an intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat than an opponent's real argument.
> 
> Once a Racist, always a Racist.
> Your posting history speaks loud and clear.
> ...


Lol!


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 17, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol!


What the Greasy haired occupant in Sacramento did along with the
usual suspects with a (D) after their name did on Tuesday is flat criminal.
Nothing less can be attributed to the outcome of this recall election.
100 Million + $ was spent to rig the recall, not to mention he paraded
every low life Democrat he could muster to try and help him stay out
of jail.
He is directly tied to the misappropriation of numerous California pension
funds invested in China's Military Industrial Complex.
He belongs in jail along with a whole slew of Criminal Democratic operatives.
These are facts that cannot be denied. Larry Elder could not be allowed to
gain access and audit the criminal enterprise that resides in Sacramento.

Newsom's
Getty's
Pelosi - D' Alasandreos 
Brown's

All four are tied by relations/finances/criminally.


Absolutely nothing to laugh or scoff at.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 17, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> What the Greasy haired occupant in Sacramento did along with the
> usual suspects with a (D) after their name did on Tuesday is flat criminal.
> Nothing less can be attributed to the outcome of this recall election.
> 100 Million + $ was spent to rig the recall, not to mention he paraded
> ...


You fit right in with the crazies from the reich in here. Seek professional help not the internet.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 17, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You fit right in with the crazies from the reich in here. Seek professional help not the internet.


You pass judgement without knowing the truth.
You deliver a diagnosis without knowing the cause.
You pontificate from a position of self inflicted pain.

Take care of your own Punk miseries before rendering unfounded opinions.

It's spelled with a capital R. 

Your Resident at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave droned a family of ten in an
attempt to distract from his killing of thirteen US Soldiers. They knew 
the suicide bombers location at all times and continually broadcast it 
to the troops outside the gate. 
John McCain warned the Senate in 2014 that Anthony Blinken was an 
extreme danger to American Troops. But Your chosen resident picked
him and the Senate Democrats voted him in full well knowing his
extreme failures.

Your Resident has within nine months destroyed everything he's touched.
And not content with killing 13 American Soldiers, 10 American/Afganistan
citizens, and countless unknown by the Taliban Daily, he is now issuing
a death sentence to elderly residence in Southern States by cutting back on
the supply of monoclonal antibodies to spite the Governors of these 
particular States.

Your man ( Resident ) at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave needs to seek professional
help at the very least.

You should at the very least beg forgiveness and say daily Hail Mary's 
for supporting the current Resident.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 17, 2021)

Another example of the rules are for thee and not for me:









						San Francisco Mayor London Breed seen partying at a nightclub without a mask, report says
					

The city's public health order requires face coverings to be worn in indoor public settings except when actively eating or drinking.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 18, 2021)

Hmmmm....

CDC 1st  Statement : Masks are ineffective to prevent the spread; no need to wear a mask.
CDC 2nd Statement : Wear a mask to prevent the spread
CDC 3rd Statement : Get vaccinated to prevent the spread; you may now remove your mask.
CDC Current Statement : put your mask back on; vaccination DOES NOT prevent the spread.


----------



## crush (Sep 18, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> CDC 1st  Statement : Masks are ineffective to prevent the spread; no need to wear a mask.
> CDC 2nd Statement : Wear a mask to prevent the spread
> ...


Guess what the next statement will be?


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 20, 2021)

What can nervously flip pages, lick it's lips and flip it's hair all the while seamlessly
lying about any question asked it ?

A Psaki.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Janet Daley argues that “green warriors are on a mission to stamp out prosperity as we know it.” A slice:



> This odd mix of childlike sentimentality and economic illiteracy makes no room for the obvious truth: that industrialization and market economics transformed the nasty, brutal and short lives of most people into something that at least approached the comfort and security that were once the sole property of those who were the inheritors of privilege. This is the quite shamelessly blatant refrain of the most aggressive elements of the climate change lobby.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Biden’s Wrecking Ball for Financial Privacy

*The Biden administration is seeking to compel banks to report to the IRS any bank account with more than $600 in transactions per year. *This proposal is a linchpin of Biden’s American Families Plan, and will supposedly help generate almost $500 billion in federal revenue over the next decade. But previous catch-all financial reporting requirements have helped spur national disasters, complete with pervasive federal looting.

......................

Actually, federal money cops have long been overwhelmed by too many reports from banks. Prior federal reporting requirements buried bureaucrats in useless reports and became a de facto Terrorist Hijacker Empowerment Act . The 9/11 attacks were preceded by the biggest failure ever by U.S. financial authorities.

The Bank Secrecy Act of 1970 made it a federal crime for banks to keep secrets from the government. This law obliged banks and other financial institutions to submit a currency transaction report (CTR) to the federal government for each cash transaction involving more than $10,000. The feds harvested 17 million CTRs in 2000; federal agencies were flooded with tons of paper that bureaucrats often never bothered to examine. Beginning in 1996, banks were also obliged to file a Suspicious Activity Report on any transaction that “has no business or apparent lawful purpose or is not the sort in which the particular customer would normally be expected to engage.” The feds were soon receiving two hundred thousand suspicious activity reports per year. Greg Nojeim of the American Civil Liberties Union observed, *“Congress barred financial institutions from telling their customers that their bank had spied on them by reporting their transactions to the federal government.”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Cont:


That deluge of reports provided a smokescreen for the 9/11 plotters. *A 2002 United Nations report on terrorist financing noted that a “suspicious transaction report” had been filed with the U.S. government over a $69,985 wire transfer that Mohamed Atta, leader of the hijackers, received from the United Arab Emirates. However, the report noted, “this particular transaction was not noticed quickly enough, because the report was just one of a very large number and was not distinguishable from those related to other financial crimes.” Atta was on a terrorist watch list, but the avalanche of other reports the feds received targeting home buyers, boat buyers, and other innocuous transactions provided sufficient cover for the attack to proceed.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Financial reporting requirements helped spur one of the most disgraceful federal looting sprees in modern times. The IRS has exploited the technicalities of the Bank Secrecy Act – which requires banks to report any transaction over $10,000 – to preemptively confiscate the bank accounts of innocent Americans. *The IRS “enforced” the Bank Secrecy Act by presuming that anyone who deposited slightly less than $10,000 was a criminal.* The IRS seized a quarter billion dollars because it disapproved of how businesses and individuals structured their bank deposits and withdrawals. *IRS bureaucrats don’t even need to file a criminal charge before snaring citizens’ life savings.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Would the IRS behave as atrociously with a new $600 reporting requirement as it has in the past with the $10,000 reporting requirement in the Bank Secrecy Act? *In U.S. Tax Court, IRS determinations of what citizens owe are “presumed correct,” with taxpayers bearing the burden to prove the feds wrong.* *Corporations with well-fed legal departments routinely defeat the IRS in court but few citizens can afford to fight a federal agency that appears to hold all the cards.* Treasury Secretary Janet Yellen declared, “Any suggestion that instead this reporting regime will be used to target enforcement efforts on ordinary Americans is wholly misguided.” Then why do the feds want the data on almost anyone with a bank account?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Today in Fascism

The Internal Revenue Service has perennially been the authoritarian means to paternalistic ends. The _Washington Post_ reported that “the single biggest source of new revenue in the [Biden] plan comes from dramatically expanding the clout of the nation’s tax agency.” *Biden relishes condemning tax-dodging billionaires but that $600 reporting requirement is a signal that IRS purgatory could soon be crowded with average Americans.*


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 26, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Today in Fascism
> 
> The Internal Revenue Service has perennially been the authoritarian means to paternalistic ends. The _Washington Post_ reported that “the single biggest source of new revenue in the [Biden] plan comes from dramatically expanding the clout of the nation’s tax agency.” *Biden relishes condemning tax-dodging billionaires but that $600 reporting requirement is a signal that IRS purgatory could soon be crowded with average Americans.*


Inch by inch, chip by chip, a tyrannical regime will take away a humans Freedom.

Resist at all costs until Freedom is fully restored !


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Inch by inch, chip by chip, a tyrannical regime will take away a humans Freedom.
> 
> Resist at all costs until Freedom is fully restored !


FREEDUMB!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2021)

espola said:


> FREEDUMB!


Cede power to the wealthy, they want what’s best for all involved (as long as all means just family and shareholders). Democracy is evil.


----------



## what-happened (Sep 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cede power to the wealthy, they want what’s best for all involved (as long as all means just family and shareholders). Democracy is evil.


You are a crack up.  Who are these wealthy people you speak of?  Do you mean the current idiots in power?  I'm thinking they are pretty wealthy, especially  in your neck of the woods. We've ceded power to incompetent buffoons.  It's gotten so bad that the way is being paved to re-elect the old bufoon.  You can't make this up.  The exit strategy of your saviours leaves a lot to be desired.  Complete incompetence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cede power to the wealthy, they want what’s best for all involved (as long as all means just family and shareholders). Democracy is evil.


Fascist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2021)

espola said:


> FREEDUMB!


Hanapaa!!


----------



## crush (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome. welcome to California.  Stay and play and please make sure to drive and use all the gas possible to help pay to play with us.  Don't forget to watch the cargo ship parade in Newport Beach going on all day and everyday.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2021)

espola said:


> FREEDUMB!


You couldn't have said it better than the NBA though.


The NBA has denied Golden State Warriors forward Andrew Wiggins’ request for a religious exemption from San Francisco's coronavirus vaccine mandate, meaning that he will be ineligible to play home games unless he gets the shot.


"The NBA has reviewed and denied Andrew Wiggins' request for a religious exemption from the San Francisco Department of Public Health's order requiring COVID-19 vaccination for all participants age 12 and older at large indoor events," the NBA said in a statement Friday. "Wiggins will not be able to play in Warrior home games until he fulfills the city's vaccination requirements."

The San Francisco Department of Public Health said Friday that everyone at least 12-years-old, including Warriors players, must be vaccinated if they wish to even enter the Chase Center and does not allow for medical or religious exemptions.* A negative COVID test also will not be accepted in place of proof of vaccination.*

"At large and mega indoor events, all patrons 12 and older must be vaccinated at this time," the department said in a statement to SFGate. 

"Under the current order, if unvaccinated, they cannot enter indoor areas regardless of the reason they are unvaccinated and cannot test out of this requirement even if they have a medical or religious exemption," it continued. "This same rule applies to performers and players employed by the host at large and mega indoor events who are covered by the vaccination requirements of the Health Order."

*The local vaccine requirement only applies to players competing for the home team.*


----------



## crush (Sep 27, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You couldn't have said it better than the NBA though.
> 
> 
> The NBA has denied Golden State Warriors forward Andrew Wiggins’ request for a religious exemption from San Francisco's coronavirus vaccine mandate, meaning that he will be ineligible to play home games unless he gets the shot.
> ...


My wife noticed yesterday how I'm not into sports at all.  I have not watched any sports in the last 18 months except a few of my dd soccer games.  I can't imagine rolling up sleeve just so I could play.  Andrew is a strong brother and I respect his decision.  I do NOT respect NoCal at all but they make the call as to what is safe and not safe.  I told my baby girl it might just come down to jab or no play.  Most already got told, "jab or no job" so "no jab no sports" is within reason.  I do wish one side would stop using kids as pawns in their way to win, but I guess they wont.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2021)

crush said:


> My wife noticed yesterday how I'm not into sports at all.  I have not watched any sports in the last 18 months except a few of my dd soccer games.  I can't imagine rolling up sleeve just so I could play.  Andrew is a strong brother and I respect his decision.  I do NOT respect NoCal at all but they make the call as to what is safe and not safe.  I told my baby girl it might just come down to jab or no play.  Most already got told, "jab or no job" so "no jab no sports" is within reason.  I do wish one side would stop using kids as pawns in their way to win, but I guess they wont.


The Anti-immune system movement is filled with cowards.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 27, 2021)

espola said:


> FREEDUMB!


You have embraced dumb, free yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2021)

*I have noticed a growing tendency toward the public expression of a particular kind of envy, an angry fear that someone, somewhere might be getting an undeserved benefit.* *Those who want to make policy based on this view, of course, would deny my claim that the motivation is envy, and instead would argue for “social justice” as the description.* *Regardless, the impulse is pernicious, seeking to deny unearned benefits to others even at a cost to oneself. I propose to dub this impulse “Nutzenschmerz,” or the indignant outrage over someone getting to use something I don’t have.

The initial distribution of the (eagerly awaited, by many) Covid-19 vaccines, especially in states where “social justice” is apotheosized, was a carnival of Nutzenschmerz.* There were paroxysms of anger over the idea that someone might be jumping the queue, *getting a vaccine they didn’t deserve; some claimed that “justice” should be the only consideration in deciding who got the vaccine. 

The mania for “justice” reached such extreme levels that on December 28, 2020 New York Governor Andrew Cuomo signed an order imposing strict penalties—with fines up to $1 million per offense—for any injustice in the dispensation of vaccines. *Since the criteria for “justice” were vague, and in fact contradictory, this meant that a large number of perfectly safe doses of the vaccine were intentionally thrown away in the first month, rather than give anyone an undeserved benefit. *Cuomo, with the enthusiastic support of the legislature at the time, went so far as to threaten to revoke the medical license of any health care worker who gave a vaccine to anyone not in the priority list, even if the alternative was literally to throw the vaccine away because it spoiled quickly after being opened. *

Liz Wolfe (in _Reason_ magazine) illustrates the problem of being primarily concerned, *to the exclusion of all other factors, with denying others any undeserved benefit. That is the essence of my concept of Nutzenschmerz. 

The state is wrong to put these medical workers in a horrifying ethical bind where they must choose between violating the governor’s rules to help save people’s lives, or throwing scarce resources out at a time when we’re desperately attempting to reach herd immunity and avoid higher death tolls. Especially since vaccinating more people, whoever they are, is a Pareto improvement—something that would benefit at least one person (in this case, more than that, if vaccines reduce transmission too) while harming none.* (1/8/21; emphasis added)


----------



## crush (Sep 27, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> You have embraced dumb, free yourself.


Free Dumb & Dumber.  They got caught in BIG Lie.  My mama told me the devil is a liar and the father of all lies.  When one lies, they speak devil she told me.  No Bueno where I come from.  If you speak some devil by accident or even devil on purpose, you can capitulate before you go devil forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2021)

J.D. Tuccille is correct: Universities today are boiling cauldrons of noxious intolerance. A slice:

“American faith, it turns out, is as fervent as ever; it’s just that what was once _religious_belief has now been channeled into _political_ belief,” Shadi Hamid of the Brookings Institution argued earlier this year in _The Atlantic_. “Political debates over what America is supposed to mean have taken on the character of theological disputations. This is what religion without religion looks like.”

But universities are supposed to be centers for exploring ideas and expanding knowledge, not for establishing the one, true faith. When their denizens become convinced they’ve found “the _real_ moral truth,” as Brocic and Miles put it, that leaves little room for their original missions, or for dissenters.

“66% of students report some level of acceptance for speaker shout-downs (up 4 percentage points from FIRE’s 2020 report) and 23% consider it acceptable for people to use violence to stop certain speech (up 5 percentage points),” The Foundation for Individual Rights in Education reported last week of poll results from its 2021 College Free Speech rankings.


----------



## crush (Oct 2, 2021)

Interesting choice of numbers, Joe...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## espola (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2021)

"...hillbillies...fruitcakes..."

How NRA leaders described their most ardent members after the Columbine shooting.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 9, 2021)

Please use the Vaccine thread for your fascist references.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 11, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 12055


Don't worry, you fascist always seem to get your way.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 19, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 12055




Not only are you a lazy individual, but you have once again proven to the World
you can be easily led by that Large Brass Ring permanently installed in your
septum.

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................
*Kyle Rittenhouse's mother did not drive him to Kenosha shootings*

Louis Baudoin-Laarman, AFP USA
Mon, November 15, 2021, 10:38 AM·2 min read


*Social media posts circulating during the murder trial of Kyle Rittenhouse claim his mother drove him to the town in the US state of Wisconsin where he shot three people. But the prosecutor trying the case says there is no evidence to support the claim, Rittenhouse and a friend testified about the people who accompanied them and did not list his mother, and she told a newspaper that she was in a neighboring state and did not know what her son was doing.*
"Why are we just glazing over the fact that Kyle Rittenhouse's mother put her minor child in a vehicle, drove him across state lines and dropped him off in the middle of a riot armed with an assault rifle? Why is she not behind bars?" says a November 13, 2021 instagram post. 





Screenshot of an Instagram post taken on November 15, 2021
The claim, which also appeared on Facebook in 2021, circulated online in the days after the August 25, 2020 shootings in Kenosha, with some people sharing a photo of an armed woman they claimed was Wendy Rittenhouse. The photographer came forward at the time to say that the image was taken in a different town.
Kyle Rittenshouse is on trial for killing two men and wounding a third during unrest in Kenosha that followed the police shooting of Jacob Blake, a 29-year-old Black man. Rittenhouse faces five counts -- one count each of intentional homicide, reckless homicide and attempted intentional homicide, and two counts of recklessly endangering safety.
But his mother did not drive her son to Kenosha on the day of the shootings.
"There is no evidence that Wendy drove the defendant to Kenosha on 8/25/20," Thomas Binger, the prosecutor in Rittenhouse's trial, told AFP.
While testifying on November 10, 2021, Rittenhouse gave a detailed account of the day of the shootings, and did not list his mother among the people who were present.
"I did go downtown in the morning of August 25th," he said, adding after being questioned by the prosecution: "I went there with Dominick Black, my sister McKenzie Rittenhouse, and Ray Dickhart."


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 12055


Driving across state lines? The idiots keep repeating that as if it means anything.

Do we need permission to cross state lines?
Is there any kind of law that prevents one from crossing state lines?

Or how about this? He lived in a suburb where the border was about a mile from his house. So as he crossed the big bad state line, he was now in another suburb.

I suspect you didn't know he lived a mile from the border did you?

Also his mom didn't drive him there either.

So outside of presenting completely incorrect information what is the point of your meme?

Wait...I figured it out. You just wanted to show us again of how ignorant of the basic facts you are. And with espola liking your meme it also shows he doesn't know the actual facts either. Tough to know things when the 2 of you live in a bubble.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Driving across state lines? The idiots keep repeating that as if it means anything.
> 
> Do we need permission to cross state lines?
> Is there any kind of law that prevents one from crossing state lines?
> ...


He crossed a state line in commission of a crime, which makes it a Federal offense.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He crossed a state line in commission of a crime, which makes it a Federal offense.


Loser!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

Based on the little I know about Kyle, he went to go help some pals who owned some car biz.  I also heard Saint Kyle is a crisis actor from Sandy Hook.  The police report said that Kyle shot a pedo dude in the dick and he died.  He then turned around annd shot a wife strangler in the lungs and he died.  The last guy was a convicted burgular and his arm was shot off so he dont steal no more.  Plus dude brought a gun to the fight and was helping start fires and steal things.  I will wait until I see all the facts.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He crossed a state line in commission of a crime, which makes it a Federal offense.


Commission of what crime? 

He went to Kenosha to help protect some businesses from people intent on committing crimes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 12140


Oh look, your twitter Master.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He crossed a state line in commission of a crime, which makes it a Federal offense.


Okay.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Commission of what crime?
> 
> He went to Kenosha to help protect some businesses from people intent on committing crimes.


He conspired in an illegal purchase of a firearm.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He conspired in an illegal purchase of a firearm.


Too bad the guys chasing him didn't know that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

_Reason_‘s Eric Boehm reports on the terrible toll that Covid hysteria is taking on democratic norms. A slice:

*A number of democratic countries—the report specifically mentions the United States in this section—have implemented COVID measures “that were disproportionate, illegal, indefinite or unconnected to the nature of the emergency,” *according to the IIDEA report. Those include travel restrictions and the use of “emergency powers that sometimes sidelined parliaments.”

The last two years have indeed been littered with examples of previously unheard-of government powers on display in the U.S. That includes everything from statewide lockdowns in which governors decreed which businesses were “essential” to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), with the backing of both the Trump and Biden administrations, making it nearly impossible for property owners to evict deadbeat tenants. It took until _this month_ for the U.S. to reopen its border with Canada for supposedly “nonessential” travel, even though there was probably no good justification for closing the border in the first place.

*Outside the U.S., places like Austria and Australia continue to rachet up authoritarian restrictions on public interactions and economic behavior—even for people who have been vaccinated. According to the report, 69 countries have made violating COVID restrictions an imprisonable offense, with two-thirds of those countries being ones the group considers to be democracies. Albania and Mexico have the most punitive laws on the books, allowing prison sentences of 15 years and 12 years, respectively, for violating pandemic-related protocols.

More than 20 percent of countries have used their militaries to enforce COVID controls, which the report warns could contribute to “the normalization of increasingly militarized civil life after the pandemic.” Meanwhile, 42 percent of countries have rolled out voluntary or compulsory apps used for contact tracing, which may be effective in curbing the spread of the virus but create concerning new opportunities for government surveillance in a post-pandemic world.*


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He conspired in an illegal purchase of a firearm.


Interesting. But wrong again. He wasn't charged for anything like that. The prosecution attempted illegal possession...but unfortunately for them, the actual law got in the way. Had the law not gotten in their way...he would have only been charged with a misdemeanor. 

Here are some stories from the left side of the aisle that all admit Rittenhouse didn't break any weapons law. 

-- from the AP

_Hours before closing arguments began on Monday, Judge Bruce Schroeder granted a defense motion to toss out the weapons charge. Rittenhouse attorneys Mark Richards and Corey Chirafisi *pointed to an exception in the law that they said allows minors to possess shotguns and rifles as long as they’re not short-barreled.*

Assistant District Attorney James Kraus argued that the exception renders the state’s prohibition on minors possessing dangerous weapons meaningless. *But when he acknowledged that Rittenhouse’s rifle’s barrel was longer than 16 inches*, the minimum barrel length allowed under state law, Schroeder dismissed the charge.
_
--from the NY Times

_The statute says it applies to minors carrying a rifle or shotgun only if they are not in compliance with at least one additional statute. Those include the regulation of “hunting and use of firearms by persons under 16 years of age,” *and the prohibition of rifles with barrels less than 16 inches long*.

--from Reuters

"This is going to touch a nerve for some people," said John Gross, a law professor at the University of Wisconsin. "*But this is not an unreasonable reading of this statute by this judge."*

Gross said the Wisconsin law concerning underage possession of a dangerous weapon - which covers everything from guns to brass knuckles - is written in a way that it seems to apply restrictions on gun possession only when the person is carrying a short-barreled weapon such as a sawed-off shotgun, less than 12 inches. That is what Rittenhouse's lawyers argued.

The .223 caliber Smith & Wesson rifle Rittenhouse used in the shootings has a 16-inch barrel.

What the legislature did in its writing of the law was to *"accidentally carve out a rule that says somebody under the age of 18 can legally have a rifle or shotgun as long as the barrel is of sufficient length," Gross said. "It's just a legislative blunder and it should be fixed."*_

---

_Just hours before jurors received the case, Rittenhouse’s defense team dug up an exception. Under Wisconsin law, anyone under 18 who possesses a dangerous weapon is guilty of a misdemeanor. That’s punishable by up to nine months in prison.

*However, the state law only applies to minors armed with rifles or shotguns with short barrels.* The language stems from a 1991 law when lawmakers across the country were trying to find ways to curb gang violence. It was likely intended to prevent youths from carrying sawed-off shotguns._


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Interesting. But wrong again. He wasn't charged for anything like that. The prosecution attempted illegal possession...but unfortunately for them, the actual law got in the way. Had the law not gotten in their way...he would have only been charged with a misdemeanor.
> 
> Here are some stories from the left side of the aisle that all admit Rittenhouse didn't break any weapons law.
> 
> ...


That's a nice digest of Wisconsin law.  Let me point out that the issue I referred to is Federal law.  The Feds have not yet been heard from.  However, there have already been moves by Kyle's victims and their families to pursue damages in civil court.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## what-happened (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> That's a nice digest of Wisconsin law.  Let me point out that the issue I referred to is Federal law.  The Feds have not yet been heard from.  However, there have already been moves by Kyle's victims and their families to pursue damages in civil court.


Very weak/woke of you.  Kyle's victims? The ones who traveled across state lines to commit crimes?  

As far as civil suits are concerned, the big winner is going to be Rittenhouse.  To much pre-trail wokeness.  Twitter is forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> That's a nice digest of Wisconsin law.  Let me point out that the issue I referred to is Federal law.  The Feds have not yet been heard from.  However, there have already been moves by Kyle's victims and their families to pursue damages in civil court.


Good.  They can put the 10th Amendment to the test.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Very weak/woke of you.  Kyle's victims? The ones who traveled across state lines to commit crimes?
> 
> As far as civil suits are concerned, the big winner is going to be Rittenhouse.  To much pre-trail wokeness.  Twitter is forever.


You are going to have to explain "pre-trail wokeness" to me.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Very weak/woke of you.  Kyle's victims? The ones who traveled across state lines to commit crimes?
> 
> As far as civil suits are concerned, the big winner is going to be Rittenhouse.  To much pre-trail wokeness.  Twitter is forever.


Which state line did Kyle's victims cross?  They were all long-time Wisconsin residents.









						What we know about the 3 men who were shot by Kyle Rittenhouse
					

On Aug. 25, 2020, Kyle Rittenhouse shot and killed Joseph Rosenbaum and Anthony Huber and wounded Gaige Grosskreutz.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Which state line did Kyle's victims cross


Victims? 

You mean aggressors. 

The state lost their case and a jury decided he acted in self defense.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> You are going to have to explain "pre-trail wokeness" to me.


It's the same as your post-trial wokeness except it's pre-.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Victims?
> 
> You mean aggressors.
> 
> The state lost their case and a jury decided he acted in self defense.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

Espola is going for it today.  Nothing to lose after all the cheating and lying has been exposed.  Total loser!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


He wouldn't be liable. Fed law talks about the person doing the straw purchase. That is what the law is aimed at and who they would prosecute if they were so inclined. So it would be his friend who may be in trouble, not Rittenhouse.

But the problem is straw purchase laws are designed to prevent people getting guns who are not legally able to get guns. Rittenhouse is allowed to own a rifle, which is why the charge was dropped.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Which state line did Kyle's victims cross?  They were all long-time Wisconsin residents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These people are told to believe the damndest things . . . and they do, unquestionably.


----------



## crush (Nov 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *These people* are told to believe the damndest things . . . and they do, unquestionably.


WE THE PEOPLE can believe whatever we want to believe in dummy.  This was the land of the free and home of the brave by the way when it was founded.  It will go back to its rightful owners, We The People.  All the people of the United States of America will be free and soon the world will be free.  You and your pal Espola will be staying in your homes because you will be blinded by the light.


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> He wouldn't be liable. Fed law talks about the person doing the straw purchase. That is what the law is aimed at and who they would prosecute if they were so inclined. So it would be his friend who may be in trouble, not Rittenhouse.
> 
> But the problem is straw purchase laws are designed to prevent people getting guns who are not legally able to get guns. Rittenhouse is allowed to own a rifle, which is why the charge was dropped.


What does the NRA say about this?

"If a person straw purchases a firearm for someone else, both the purchaser and the other person potentially violate numerous federal laws. "









						Buying and Selling a Firearm: Straw Purchases
					

Straw purchases are one of the main ways that criminals acquire firearms, they’re illegal, and you need to know what they are, so that you don’t become involved in one yourself.




					www.nrablog.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> What does the NRA say about this?
> 
> "If a person straw purchases a firearm for someone else, both the purchaser and the other person potentially violate numerous federal laws. "
> 
> ...


Again Rittenhouse is allowed to own a rifle. That is why the charge was dropped.

You seem to have trouble with that con concept.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> Which state line did Kyle's victims cross?


The firing line?


----------



## espola (Nov 24, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Again Rittenhouse is allowed to own a rifle. That is why the charge was dropped.
> 
> You seem to have trouble with that con concept.


The state charge was dropped.  The Feds have yet to be heard from.

But I repeat myself ---


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> The state charge was dropped.  The Feds have yet to be heard from.
> 
> But I repeat myself ---


Assuming the Feds want to be heard in this case that you people are hyping.


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> He crossed a state line in commission of a crime, which makes it a Federal offense.


I’m not clear why crossing state lines even matter here

can’t the feds/ATF investigate and charge based of straw purchase alone ?


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

espola said:


> The state charge was dropped.  The Feds have yet to be heard from.
> 
> But I repeat myself ---


There is no fed law that prohibits him from carrying a rifle.

And state law allows it. 

Keep clinging to hopes he is convicted of something. Sounds like you were surprised at the verdict as well.

Those were not victims, they were aggressors.


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Assuming the Feds want to be heard in this case that you people are hyping.


nadler specifically called for the DOJ to investigate this case

but, Dems could and probably will use this to leverage stricter gun laws

I could be dead wrong here , because the left really hates Rittenhouse , but I think it’s slim to none they charge Rittenhouse .  Probably depends if they think it will be a political win for them or not


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> but, Dems could and probably will use this to leverage stricter gun laws


They dream of stricter laws. The public punishes them at election time when they try.

They are already polling terribly. Add in new gun control and they drop even more.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> They dream of stricter laws. The public punishes them at election time when they try.
> 
> They are already polling terribly. Add in new gun control and they drop even more.


One way to avoid stricter laws is to enforce the ones already on the books.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> There is no fed law that prohibits him from carrying a rifle.
> 
> And state law allows it.
> 
> ...


You are ignoring the straw purchase again.  Looks like your weakness.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> I’m not clear why crossing state lines even matter here
> 
> can’t the feds/ATF investigate and charge based of straw purchase alone ?


See the NRA opinion above.


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> You are ignoring the straw purchase again.  Looks like your weakness.


What really happened to you Espola to become like this?  I know you ignore me because I share the truth and you represent lying & cheating and that makes us opposites.   

Quiz:  Who said, "I will splinter the CIA into a thousand pieces and scatter it into the winds?"
           Who said, "My administration will END human trafficking and will use the full force of the US Military to do so?"


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 25, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> They dream of stricter laws. The public punishes them at election time when they try.
> 
> They are already polling terribly. Add in new gun control and they drop even more.


well politico put out a piece this week highlighting the Kenosha problem Dems have in Wisconsin

any further investigation/ prosecution of Rittenhouse could certainly backfire hurt the Dems politically

but I’ve also been surprised by this Biden admin, it’s almost like they don’t give 2 shits about 2022 and 2024 . The pain sure seems intentional

They’ve lied about the Rittenhouse case from the start, and they ( Dems +Corp media) continue to lie about it


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> well politico put out a piece this week highlighting the Kenosha problem Dems have in Wisconsin
> 
> any further investigation/ prosecution of Rittenhouse could certainly backfire hurt the Dems politically
> 
> ...


That is true.  They cheat and they know we know they cheated.  They also know that we know that we know that they will not win in 2022 or 2024 or ever again so this is their last stand.  Huge trial will shed more LIGHT on why their behaving like this.  I think were in for a very rough ride because people sold their country out and in some cases, their soul for the Almighty $$$$ that came with power & control of others.  It's slipping away faster then ever and they know that we know they cheated and will go down with the ship and lose everything they cheated to get in the first place.  Some have resigned to save face.  Others care about their legacy so they will cut a deal and still others who are full of pride & ego will go down with da ship. This is The Mother of all Jim Jones Cruise ships and these folks are not getting off the ship.  Let them all live in the ocean with their Maritime law of BS!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> nadler specifically called for the DOJ to investigate this case
> 
> but, Dems could and probably will use this to leverage stricter gun laws
> 
> I could be dead wrong here , because the left really hates Rittenhouse , but I think it’s slim to none they charge Rittenhouse .  Probably depends if they think it will be a political win for them or not


Nadler, Pelosi and Schiff have mid-terms to look forward to.  Lets see how vocal they are going forward.  In the mean time their media machine is in Ritts lawyers cross hairs.


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)

Poli Tics:  A group of blood sucking vampires!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> What does the NRA say about this?
> 
> "If a person straw purchases a firearm for someone else, both the purchaser and the other person potentially violate numerous federal laws. "
> 
> ...


…potentially….    Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> One way to avoid stricter laws is to enforce the ones already on the books.


Especially the ones regarding damage and looting of private business that have nothing to do with peaceful protest.  You people like cherry picking the whole event to make your point.  Not surprised that you're doing that.


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> See the NRA opinion above.


I read the article and the recent SCOTUS decision affirming this , I guess my question is had there been no crossing of state lines could the feds still prosecute?

also, how is residency defined specifically for a minor ? I know it’s fairly broad for minors in insurance policy contracts . Kyle worked in Kenosha and has family that lives there . Couldn’t he potentially have an argument for dual residency?

I also know the state of Illinois never brought any gun charges because they had no evidence the gun was ever taken into their state


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> You are ignoring the straw purchase again.  Looks like your weakness.


I am not. The person at jeapordy is the guy that bought it for Rittenhouse.

Read up on it


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 25, 2021)

espola said:


> You are ignoring the straw purchase again.  Looks like your weakness.


By the way your inability to thinks shows time and time again.

The straw purchase law is designed to penalize people buying guns for prohibited possessors.

Rittenhouse is legally allowed to own a rifle.


----------



## espola (Nov 25, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> I am not. The person at jeapordy is the guy that bought it for Rittenhouse.
> 
> Read up on it


I read this --






						Does a customer have to be a certain age to buy firearms or ammunition from a licensee? | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
					

Yes. Under the Gun Control Act (GCA), shotguns and rifles, and ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals 18 years of age or older. All firearms other than shotguns and rifles, and all ammunition other than ammunition for shotguns or rifles may be sold only to individuals...




					www.atf.gov


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 26, 2021)

espola said:


> I read this --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what...

Kyle Rittenhouse didn't purchase the Self Defense Mechanism he was carrying in 2020, nor did
he transport it across state lines.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


LeFraud and LeSnitch and now LeBaby.  This guy is joke.  Sold out to China and dude now owns the league with China.  Fix this shit and I will come back to watch some balling.  Sports in America is weak!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464290776280666112


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464290776280666112


This fake fraud has nowhere to run and nowhere to hide.  He going down with the sinking ship of shit filled with so much evil it will make us all puke.  It's time to start showing the folks and no more telling the folks.  I am a voice and that is it.  I want to help us become agreat Nation of people from all over the world.  We The People Will Do it.  Doubting Tom needed to put his finger into Jesus hole on his side to believe so some need to be shown the truth.  Blessed are those who believed without seeing.  Special reward for those folks.  It's "show me the truth" showtime.  Time to Tel A Vision of the truth now.  We have all been played.  Be humble everyone and you will be stoked.  If you trun a blind eye to the truth, well then that's on you and your creator.


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2021)

*Flash mob robbers hit Lakewood Home Depot*

What did they try and steal?  Hammers, crowbars, wrenches and sledgehammers were stolen, authorities said.


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2021)

A text message from Michigan school shooter's mother after she and her husband had been called to the school for a counseling session before the shooting --

"Lol, I'm not mad at you, you have to learn not to get caught."


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> A text message from Michigan school shooter's mother after she and her husband had been called to the school for a counseling session before the shooting --
> 
> "Lol, I'm not mad at you, you have to learn not to get caught."


Link please....


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> A text message from Michigan school shooter's mother after she and her husband had been called to the school for a counseling session before the shooting --
> 
> "Lol, I'm not mad at you, you have to learn not to get caught."


...and now the parents are on the run.


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> ...and now the parents are on the run.


I saw that link.  Wow, they need catch those parents.  Teaching their kid not to get caught for murder is insane.  I hope police catch them....


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)

Crazy parents on the run.......


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2021)

Proposed uniform for desantis militia --


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Proposed uniform for desantis militia --
> View attachment 12239


Here is Ron in his real uniform


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2021)

espola said:


> Proposed uniform for desantis militia --
> View attachment 12239


So have the shooters parents gone to Florida to seek asylum? Possible Mar a Lago?


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So have the shooters parents gone to Florida to seek asylum? Possible Mar a Lago?


If they lived in Wisconsin, the kid could plead self-defense when the big football player tried to tackle him after he started shooting.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 3, 2021)

General DeSantis sounds cool


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> General DeSantis sounds cool


Are you 12 years old?


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

I see that Keith "Espola" Olbermann blamed the shooting on t and the barstool guy.  I see where Espola gets his news from.  Sic!

@KeithOlbermann ((Espola & Husker))

*This kid died to stop a school shooter whose mother echoed the Trumpist Fascism of *
*@stoolpresidente
 and 
@barstoolsports*


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you 12 years old?


Like shooting fish in a barrel with you on here


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

Brav520 said:


> Like shooting fish in a barrel with you on here


That's why I come back.


----------



## crush (Dec 4, 2021)

Meet the little Trumps from Detroit everyone.  Espola, take a hard look and see what your enemy looks like today.  Dude, you and Husker are so desperate.  I promise you 100% when the dust settles you will be wrong again.  Hahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2021)

Kentucky moron party politician posted this Christmas greeting yesterday, along with a request for "Santa, please bring ammo" --


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, Jeez  Santa isn’t real


----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## crush (Dec 5, 2021)

As we go to the next phase of the game of life called, "Knowing Good & Evil," please remember who was here first.  I love this idea by the way.  Love you mi amigos


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2021)

Eighty years ago, the United States was changed forever. It was on December 7, 1941, Pearl Harbor was attacked, and our Nation was stunned and shocked. However, what came of that day saw the _greatest generation—_those who came forward to answer a great challenge as 16 million took up arms in the struggle_—_step up to defend our country.

Each year on December 7th, we come together to honor and remember the 2,403 service members and civilians who were killed and 1,178 injured during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor which permanently sank two U.S. Navy battleships (the USS _Arizona_ and the USS _Utah_) and destroyed 188 aircraft.

It was on that day our courageous men and women, while under attack in Pearl Harbor, unified and used such a tragic event to care for one another like we have never seen before.

So, 80 years later, let us take a moment to remember our Pearl Harbor Veterans, and please take time today to reflect on our mission and responsibility to honor the sacrifices made by our country’s Veterans at Pearl Harbor.  P-Prieb


----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eighty years ago, the United States was changed forever. It was on December 7, 1941, Pearl Harbor was attacked, and our Nation was stunned and shocked. However, what came of that day saw the _greatest generation—_those who came forward to answer a great challenge as 16 million took up arms in the struggle_—_step up to defend our country.
> 
> Each year on December 7th, we come together to honor and remember the 2,403 service members and civilians who were killed and 1,178 injured during the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor which permanently sank two U.S. Navy battleships (the USS _Arizona_ and the USS _Utah_) and destroyed 188 aircraft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 7, 2021)

crush said:


> View attachment 12293


Papa Crush?


----------



## crush (Dec 7, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Papa Crush?


Great Papa Bush


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2021)

So about the Fox Christmas tree fire --

Was it part of the war on Christmas?
Ignited by Jewish space lasers?
The Fox annual Christmas tree fire safety warning message?


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 8, 2021)

espola said:


> So about the Fox Christmas tree fire --
> 
> Was it part of the war on Christmas?
> Ignited by Jewish space lasers?
> The Fox annual Christmas tree fire safety warning message?


“People set things on fire to stay warm”- Joe Biden


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 9, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 12323


Lol! Kinda reminds me of you.


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## espola (Dec 11, 2021)

They were organized enough to have a PowerPoint presentation --









						Inside TrumpWorld's 38-page Big Lie PowerPoint
					

A version of the document circulating online is similar to one turned over by Mark Meadows: NYT




					www.salon.com


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

Meanwhile, in the real world, t thanked Biden for praising his quick action on developing the vaccine and for stating that he had received his booster shot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 12447
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world, t thanked Biden for praising his quick action on developing the vaccine and for stating that he had received his booster shot.


I was talking to a staunch trumpy and they said they didn’t trust the government is the reason they won’t get vaccinated. To which I asked beyond streamlining the approval process what did the government have to do with it? Then the Kung-poo started flying.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was talking to a staunch trumpy and they said they didn’t trust the government is the reason they won’t get vaccinated. To which I asked beyond streamlining the approval process what did the government have to do with it? Then the Kung-poo started flying.


NEVER!!!!


----------



## what-happened (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was talking to a staunch trumpy and they said they didn’t trust the government is the reason they won’t get vaccinated. To which I asked beyond streamlining the approval process what did the government have to do with it? Then the Kung-poo started flying.


I think I remember staunch anti-trumpies vowing to not get vaccinated if trumpy was behind vaccine development.  Funny the direction that politcial poo flies.  Put on your goggles and mask.  Suggest you put on boots as well, as you trudge through it.  Both sides of the narrative are usually dressed the same.


----------



## crush (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was talking to a staunch trumpy and they said they didn’t trust the government is the reason they won’t get vaccinated. To which I asked beyond streamlining the approval process what did the government have to do with it? Then the Kung-poo started flying.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I think I remember staunch anti-trumpies vowing to not get vaccinated if trumpy was behind vaccine development.


I think I remember someone here mentioning that they had heard some people mentioning that they had heard of something sort of like that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> I think I remember someone here mentioning that they had heard some people mentioning that they had heard of something sort of like that.


Is that second or third hand knowledge? Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

what-happened said:


> I think I remember staunch anti-trumpies vowing to not get vaccinated if trumpy was behind vaccine development.  Funny the direction that politcial poo flies.  Put on your goggles and mask.  Suggest you put on boots as well, as you trudge through it.  Both sides of the narrative are usually dressed the same.


So again, who told you that?


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again, who told you that?


I remember people saying they weren't going to take just t's word for it.  Then Dr. Fauci stepped up.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

The latest news is that Fox News, the fountain of covid misinformation and vaccine mistrust, now requires anyone entering their building to show proof of vaccination or recent negative test result.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> The latest news is that Fox News, the fountain of covid misinformation and vaccine mistrust, now requires anyone entering their building to show proof of vaccination or recent negative test result.


Yeah and t got booed when it said he got the booster.


----------



## what-happened (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again, who told you that?


Are you really that obtuse?


----------



## what-happened (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> I think I remember someone here mentioning that they had heard some people mentioning that they had heard of something sort of like that.


Ha...are you saying this wasn't said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Are you really that obtuse?


Your attempt to project your lack of mental acuity my way is obvious and humorous. I see you know you can’t answer the questions so you are pleading the 5th. How typical.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Ha...are you saying this wasn't said.


I think old man Biden said something to that effect. He was wrong. He has been wrong before and sometimes admits such. Do you?


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 22, 2021)

espola said:


> View attachment 12447
> 
> Meanwhile, in the real world, t thanked Biden for praising his quick action on developing the vaccine and for stating that he had received his booster shot.


You're such a piece of donkey dung.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So again, who told you that?


Your " Fluffer " Kamala Harris.


----------



## what-happened (Dec 22, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think old man Biden said something to that effect. He was wrong. He has been wrong before and sometimes admits such. Do you?


This is a bit tedious...but anyway - Biden, Harris, almost every major player backing gramps.  Back in the day, it was politically cool to distance oneself from a vaccine assocaited with trump.  How dumb can you be to think that trump was going to be the only person to influence  vaccine development?  Did those dumbasses on the view think trump was going to be in the lab?  The rhetoric was comical.   Well, turns out all of those people are/were really, really dumb and shortsighted.  Now you are on here acting like none of that ever happened - so funny. 

What should I admit to being wrong about, in this context?  That the vaccines are crappy?  That we are jumping the gun on vaccinating healthy people? That lockdowns and mandates don't work? That omicron continues to trend as the common cold?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 22, 2021)

Former President Donald Trump said on Tuesday that it was tough for him to criticize President Joe Biden after Biden complimented his administration's success in developing COVID-19 vaccines.


----------



## espola (Dec 22, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Ha...are you saying this wasn't said.


Is that what that means?


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2021)

what-happened said:


> Are you really that obtuse?


Yes, Ratboy is...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Former President Donald Trump said on Tuesday that it was tough for him to criticize President Joe Biden after Biden complimented his administration's success in developing COVID-19 vaccines.


And wasn't it the JV team captain who said that there wasn't a vaccine when he took office.. yes he did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2021)

Stay classy and deplorable!









						Holiday caller to Biden: ‘Merry Christmas and let’s go Brandon’
					

A man who called in to the North American Aerospace Defense Command’s (NORAD) annual holiday Santa tracking program wished President Biden and first lady Jill Biden a Merry Christma…




					thehill.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 25, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Stay classy and deplorable!*


He came as a baby.......................................


----------



## Ellejustus (Dec 25, 2021)

He comes back as a Lion........


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 25, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474765510457839616


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 25, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Stay classy and deplorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Joe replied? "Let's go Brandon, I agree"

Merry Christmas Sunshine..stay sober.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 6, 2022)

I watched with amusement how Ted Cruz grovelled after making the mistake of being honest about the Jan 6 insurrection. and then being called on it by Carlson.


----------



## espola (Jan 7, 2022)

That explains the costume, I guess --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479150403015127052


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 7, 2022)

Whew , good thing he is rotting away in jail. We were so close to having our government taken over by a guy dressed in horns


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2022)

espola said:


> That explains the costume, I guess --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479150403015127052


Yes, yes, keeping the war between the gray’s and reptilians underground. I was lectured on this once by an old friend who has gone wacko. He actually drove to some area around four-corners, southern Colorado to inform the sheriff. The sheriff told him he had it under control. So of course the sheriff is obviously in on it as well! Obviously . . . ‍


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 9, 2022)

"Trump and his allies made an intentional effort to brainwash citizens and use them as pawns, as puppets, as tools to meet their goals, and that's why this 'Save America' rally was hatched and created, and that's why Trump lied to people. In an effort to whip them up into a frenzy and get them to do his bidding, and unfortunately, people were duped into following his request," he said.








						Capitol Rioter Asks Court to Appoint U.S. Marshals to Subpoena Trump
					

Sidney Powell, Rudy Giuliani, Lin Wood and Steve Bannon are also listed in the Friday court filing.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2022)

That wasn't really MTG telling Gorka (what a pair!) that it is time for 2nd Amendment solutions.  That was just an FBI false flag imitating them.


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2022)

We're all going to jail --



			https://twitter.com/RightWingWatch?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1481292597511475203%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rawstory.com%2Fmike-lindell-put-everybody-in-prison%2F


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 12, 2022)

espola said:


> We're all going to jail --
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RightWingWatch?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1481292597511475203%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rawstory.com%2Fmike-lindell-put-everybody-in-prison%2F


Seems anyone who didn’t vote for trump, even if they didn’t vote at all, is in on the “steal” and should be locked away! Where do these idiots come from? Seems we have a educational crisis coupled with a mental health crisis in this country. Not only are some people not educated enough to not see what is happening they are also so myopically inclined and delusional they feel entitled to their own truth, despite the obvious limitations therein.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems anyone who didn’t vote for trump, even if they didn’t vote at all, is in on the “steal” and should be locked away! Where do these idiots come from? Seems we have a educational crisis coupled with a mental health crisis in this country. Not only are some people not educated enough to not see what is happening they are also so myopically inclined and delusional they feel entitled to their own truth, despite the obvious limitations therein.


Philly is on scavenger hunts looking food to eat.  









						NBC Philadelphia: “Empty shelves left and right, finding your favorite food is a lot tougher right now”
					

NBC Philadelphia: “Empty shelves left and right, finding your favorite food is a lot tougher right now”




					rumble.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2022)

Tucker Carlson repeatedly interviewed a man he described as a disabled veteran. The FBI is accusing the same man of organizing an Oath Keepers militia to aid the Capitol insurrection.
					

Thomas Caldwell was indicted Thursday on charges of seditious conspiracy and faces up to 20 years in prison.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2022)

Documents Showing GOP Election Fraud Scheme Given To Feds
					

Michigan state Attorney General Dana Nessel (D) has revealed that her office has submitted information regarding an instance of what would seem to be legally recognizable election fraud to federal authorities, implicating over a dozen Republicans — including the current co-chair of the Michigan...




					bipartisanreport.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Documents Showing GOP Election Fraud Scheme Given To Feds
> 
> 
> Michigan state Attorney General Dana Nessel (D) has revealed that her office has submitted information regarding an instance of what would seem to be legally recognizable election fraud to federal authorities, implicating over a dozen Republicans — including the current co-chair of the Michigan...
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 15, 2022)

Trump officials interfered with the 2020 census beyond cutting it short, email shows
					

The email details the scope of the former administration's attempts to tamper with the count, including pressuring the Census Bureau to alter plans for protecting privacy and producing accurate data.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2022)

At the the Arizona rally

WHAT MR. TRUMP SAID
“The left is now rationing lifesaving therapeutics based on race, discriminating against and denigrating, just denigrating, white people to determine who lives and who dies. If you’re white, you don’t get the vaccine, or if you’re white, you don’t get therapeutics.”

trump, the great white hope


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the the Arizona rally
> 
> WHAT MR. TRUMP SAID
> “The left is now rationing lifesaving therapeutics based on race, discriminating against and denigrating, just denigrating, white people to determine who lives and who dies. If you’re white, you don’t get the vaccine, or if you’re white, you don’t get therapeutics.”
> ...


Lock him up!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 16, 2022)

The future is here. The new GOP reality or lack thereof.









						A Florida Republican who was defeated by 59 percentage points in a congressional special election won't concede
					

With all precincts reporting, Sheila Cherfilus-McCormick defeated Jason Mariner by a massive 59.1 percentage points, 78.7% to 19.6%.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## dad4 (Jan 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the the Arizona rally
> 
> WHAT MR. TRUMP SAID
> “The left is now rationing lifesaving therapeutics based on race, discriminating against and denigrating, just denigrating, white people to determine who lives and who dies. If you’re white, you don’t get the vaccine, or if you’re white, you don’t get therapeutics.”
> ...


The left gave him the issue, complete with gift wrap and a bow.

Unless it is sickle cell anemia, considering race while rationing medicine is going to look bad.

If your goal is to help Trump motivate his base, this is a great way to do it.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The left gave him the issue, complete with gift wrap and a bow.
> 
> Unless it is sickle cell anemia, considering race while rationing medicine is going to look bad.
> 
> If your goal is to help Trump motivate his base, this is a great way to do it.


His base believes everything he says, so it's not too difficult a task.

On the other hand --









						FACT CHECK: Trump seeds race animus with COVID falsehood
					

Donald Trump is making unsupported claims that white people are being denied COVID-19 vaccines and treatments because of their race.



					www.opb.org


----------



## dad4 (Jan 16, 2022)

espola said:


> His base believes everything he says, so it's not too difficult a task.
> 
> On the other hand --
> 
> ...


Is there any evidence that covid affects people differently based on skin color, independently of income, SES, and access to health care?  

If the real link is to the race-neutral criteria, then use those instead.  Using race is lazy and divisive.


----------



## espola (Jan 16, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Is there any evidence that covid affects people differently based on skin color, independently of income, SES, and access to health care?
> 
> If the real link is to the race-neutral criteria, then use those instead.  Using race is lazy and divisive.


Didn't read the article?

"nonwhite race or Hispanic ethnicity “should be considered a risk factor” because long-standing health and social inequities make people of color more likely to get severely ill or die from the virus."


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Didn't read the article?
> 
> "nonwhite race or Hispanic ethnicity “should be considered a risk factor” because long-standing health and social inequities make people of color more likely to get severely ill or die from the virus."


Good morning, how is my little liar this morning?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Didn't read the article?
> 
> "nonwhite race or Hispanic ethnicity “should be considered a risk factor” because long-standing health and social inequities make people of color more likely to get severely ill or die from the virus."


I read it.

They are using race as a proxy for social inequities.   This is lazy thinking.  If we care about low income health care, there are better ways to show it. For example, increase federal funding for primary care clinics in low income census tracts.   Pay for it by capping the state income tax deduction.

Adding a racial checkbox creates more racial divisions at a time when we need fewer.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I read it.
> 
> They are using race as a proxy for social inequities.   This is lazy thinking.  If we care about low income health care, there are better ways to show it. For example, increase federal funding for primary care clinics in low income census tracts.   Pay for it by capping the state income tax deduction.
> 
> Adding a racial checkbox creates more racial divisions at a time when we need fewer.


Saying that it is anti-white racism is lazy thinking.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Saying that it is anti-white racism is lazy thinking.


When did I say that?  

My point is not that the policy is anti-white racism.  My point is that the policy creates anti-black racism.  

There are race-neutral policies which would achieve the same goals.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> When did I say that?
> 
> My point is not that the policy is anti-white racism.  My point is that the policy creates anti-black racism.
> 
> There are race-neutral policies which would achieve the same goals.


So we need to dumb everything down even the perception of health policy? Because the constantly aggrieved, victimized and downtrodden white folk aren’t able read up on anything, they just know what they are told?


----------



## dad4 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So we need to dumb everything down even the perception of health policy? Because the constantly aggrieved, victimized and downtrodden white folk aren’t able read up on anything, they just know what they are told?


The more you mock poor whites, the more Trump voters you create.

Keep at it.  Who needs the Senate anyway, right?


----------



## what-happened (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The more you mock poor whites, the more Trump voters you create.
> 
> Keep at it.  Who needs the Senate anyway, right?


no sense in continuing, you are having a conversation with a wall.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> When did I say that?
> 
> My point is not that the policy is anti-white racism.  My point is that the policy creates anti-black racism.
> 
> There are race-neutral policies which would achieve the same goals.


Blacks aren't a non-white race?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)

You're an Idiot, Joe...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo




					rumble.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2022)

One year into the Biden Presidency & the left is still clinging to the past.
Amusing. Pathetically amusing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 17, 2022)

Things are so bad for President Biden and VP Harris that some Democrats are talking about running Hillary again?

Say it ain't so.


----------



## espola (Jan 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Things are so bad for President Biden and VP Harris that some Democrats are talking about running Hillary again?
> 
> Say it ain't so.


Is it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The more you mock poor whites, the more Trump voters you create.
> 
> Keep at it.  Who needs the Senate anyway, right?


In here? Lol! I have long enjoyed the gravitas some feel this space and our petty discussions hold. We are talking to each other, no one else is listening . . . except maybe Dom.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 17, 2022)

what-happened said:


> no sense in continuing, you are having a conversation with a wall.


That may be your most interesting take ever in here. Good job, keep it up.


----------



## what-happened (Jan 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Is it?


It's going great.


----------



## what-happened (Jan 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That may be your most interesting take ever in here. Good job, keep it up.


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## espola (Jan 18, 2022)

what-happened said:


> It's going great.


Please, not that again.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Please, not that again.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 18, 2022)

*Sam Brown hauls in $1M.  Go Sam!!!!

*


----------



## what-happened (Jan 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Please, not that again.


But isn't it going great?  

Everything is under control.  Logical mandates that are preventing spread of covid  and putting some bounce back into the economy.  Policies that are encouraging people to return to work.  Policies that are driving unions, students, and teachers to work hand in hand to improve education.  Grid lock free government,  led by strong  WH leadership that promotes and influences partisan legislation.Adept foreign policy that has re-established America's credibility around the world, firmly positioning our alliances to stand in the face of tyranny all over the world. 

Regular americopia.  So much winning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2022)

what-happened said:


> But isn't it going great?
> 
> Everything is under control.  Logical mandates that are preventing spread of covid  and putting some bounce back into the economy.  Policies that are encouraging people to return to work.  Policies that are driving unions, students, and teachers to work hand in hand to improve education.  Grid lock free government,  led by strong  WH leadership that promotes and influences partisan legislation.Adept foreign policy that has re-established America's credibility around the world, firmly positioning our alliances to stand in the face of tyranny all over the world.
> 
> Regular americopia.  So much winning.


That post is just like watching the first couple minutes of the Tucker Carlson show. The optics and circumstances are quite different  for those of us who don’t depend on someone to blow smoke up their skirt. “Lie to me please! Tell me everything will be alright. Tell me how manly you are!” Lol!


----------



## what-happened (Jan 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That post is just like watching the first couple minutes of the Tucker Carlson show. The optics and circumstances are quite different  for those of us who don’t depend on someone to blow smoke up their skirt. “Lie to me please! Tell me everything will be alright. Tell me how manly you are!” Lol!


That's it?  Tucker Carlson?   Self licking ice cream cone indeed.  Please paint me a picture of your optics and explain your circumstances, I'm curious how your skirt flutters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jan 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Is it?


Lets rephrase just for you Magoo,,,things are going so well for this administration, some Democrats want to run Hillary again.

On Tuesday, _The_ _Wall Street Journal _ran an op-ed with the irresistible headline “Hillary Clinton’s 2024 Election Comeback.” The article, co-authored by Doug Schoen and Andrew Stein, ludicrously argues that Clinton could present herself as a “change candidate” if Democrats lose in this year’s midterms.

Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2022)

It becomes obvious in here when I get too close to or strike a nerve in here (which I often do, no tippy toeing) as the aggrieved become unhinged and lash out. More for the ignore list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lets rephrase just for you Magoo,,,things are going so well for this administration, some Democrats want to run Hillary again.
> 
> On Tuesday, _The_ _Wall Street Journal _ran an op-ed with the irresistible headline “Hillary Clinton’s 2024 Election Comeback.” The article, co-authored by Doug Schoen and Andrew Stein, ludicrously argues that Clinton could present herself as a “change candidate” if Democrats lose in this year’s midterms.
> 
> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


So this is based on the opinion of a well known wolf in sheep’s clothing? Making the rounds at newsmax and Fox makes this article a bit fishy wouldn’t you say?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It becomes obvious in here when I get too close to or strike a nerve in here (which I often do, no tippy toeing) as the aggrieved become *unhinged* and lash out. More for the ignore list.


Just admit your side lied and cheated and then come back to family.  It's when you lie about the lying and the cheating that makes people get unhinged.  I already you know you couldn;t debate me without saying I'm a moron.  Once you do that, you lose bro.  Now your the one that is acting like all unhinged again, just like 2016 all over again.  Espola ignored me because I stood for the TRUTH and he stood for his way, no matter where the TRUTH is.  Liar liar pants on fire man!!!


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 19, 2022)

Well looky here 


"I think it would easily be illegitimate," Biden says when asked to clarify his view on whether election could be viewed as illegitimate

"The increase in the prospect of being illegitimate is in proportion to not being able to get these reforms passed."


----------



## Brav520 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So this is based on the opinion of a well known wolf in sheep’s clothing? Making the rounds at newsmax and Fox makes this article a bit fishy wouldn’t you say?



you should do a little more digging and I think you would find out that this is almost certainly being trial  ballooned by people close to Hillary


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2022)

A Capitol rioter said participating in the insurrection gave him 'street cred' and a 'badge of honor' among conservatives: report
					

He said the Capitol riot motivated him to start up his own law firm that represents workers who do not want to get vaccinated against the coronavirus.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2022)

It appears that Tucker Carlson is now taking Putin's side in the dispute between Russia and Ukraine.


----------



## espola (Jan 24, 2022)

Palin: THEY MADE ME LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT!
New York Times: Your Honor, we printed her words verbatim.
Palin: <looking up "verbatim" on her phone>
Court:
NYT:
Palin: AH HA! SO YOU ADMIT IT!
___
Palin, who by her own declaration is unvaccinated, had to delay her defamation case against the New York Times this morning.
Because she's got COVID.

-- Jim Wright on Facebook


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 24, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that Tucker Carlson is now taking Putin's side in the dispute between Russia and Ukraine.


"My office is now getting calls from folks who say they watch Tucker Carlson and are upset that we're not siding with Russia in its threats to invade Ukraine, and who want me to support Russia's 'reasonable' positions," Rep. Tom Malinowski








						Democrat says Tucker Carlson viewers telling his office US should side with Russia
					

A House Democrat asserted Monday that people have called his office claiming to be Fox News viewers and telling him the U.S. should be “siding with Russia” as tensions between Russ…




					thehill.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 25, 2022)

Tucker Carlson again questions why the US would side with Ukraine over Russia
					

Carlson has repeatedly sided with Russia over Ukraine. He said Putin was justified in building up troops along the border.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## what-happened (Jan 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tucker Carlson again questions why the US would side with Ukraine over Russia
> 
> 
> Carlson has repeatedly sided with Russia over Ukraine. He said Putin was justified in building up troops along the border.
> ...


Is there a reason to get involved?  The window to gain/maintain leverage for any type of deterence closed in 2019.  Many would argue it closed in 2014.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 27, 2022)

It’s fun when cops get beat up, windows are broken and public servants are threatened!!!









						Capitol-riot suspect accused of attacking police texted his girlfriend that the insurrection was 'so fun,' prosecutors say
					

The 47-year-old Virginia man was arrested after posting about the Capitol riot online, federal prosecutors said.




					www.insider.com


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2022)

Between them, the San Diego City and County libraries have 23 copies of The Complete Maus by Art Spiegelman.  As of today, all 23 copies are either checked out or on hold to satisfy requests for the book.






						Comic: Claytoonz: Burning down the Maus
					

Can the school board in Tennessee at least appreciate the irony of banning books about people who banned books? Hello? Is anyone home?




					www.tucsonsentinel.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 28, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/100066647494924/posts/323905349841046


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2022)

Posted by my nephew-in-law, who is an  Ivy League librarian --


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Posted by my nephew-in-law, who is an  Ivy League librarian --
> 
> View attachment 12788


You are a messed up uncle in law!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2022)

Fox News Abandons the GOP on Russia
					

Russia-Ukraine is becoming a trial of strength between different parts of the conservative universe.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 31, 2022)

Enough said . . .









						Trump calls for protests if prosecutors ‘do anything illegal’ in targeting him
					

Former President Trump on Saturday warned of “the biggest protest we have ever had” in the United States if prosecutors “do anything illegal” in their investigations into hi…




					thehill.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 31, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Enough said . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, what are you going to do man?  I mean, can you believe that.  I'm shocked!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jan 31, 2022)

*Trial lawyers benefiting from lucrative public contracts make 99% of donations to Democrats*


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2022)

Desantis and his allies think the Orlando Nazi protests are a Democrat plot to make him look bad.

<punch line censored>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Desantis and his allies think the Orlando Nazi protests are a Democrat plot to make him look bad.
> 
> <punch line censored>


To those with a discerning eye he doesn’t need any help. For those who simply believe what he tells them . . . those people are sheep.


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2022)

"... legitimate political discourse..."  -- RNC


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Desantis and his allies think the Orlando Nazi protests are a Democrat plot to make him look bad.
> 
> <punch line censored>


link?


----------



## espola (Feb 4, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> link?


Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has refused to condemn a Nazi rally that took place in Orlando over the weekend, claiming that those asking him to condemn the Nazi rally are trying to “smear” him. 



			https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/article-695348


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has refused to condemn a Nazi rally that took place in Orlando over the weekend, claiming that those asking him to condemn the Nazi rally are trying to “smear” him.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/article-695348





espola said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has refused to condemn a Nazi rally that took place in Orlando over the weekend, claiming that those asking him to condemn the Nazi rally are trying to “smear” him.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/article-695348


Have you seen the video of DeSantis speaking about this ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis has refused to condemn a Nazi rally that took place in Orlando over the weekend, claiming that those asking him to condemn the Nazi rally are trying to “smear” him.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpost.com/diaspora/antisemitism/article-695348


Defending their right to free speech is one thing, that is quite another. This is America, now.


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 5, 2022)

Post #1050 about DeSantis is incorrect 



I will admit I didn’t need a link ( because I have seen the video ). I was more interested in what would be posted , somehow posting an article from jpost makes your contention stronger ?

Watch the video of his press conference or don’t 

did his spokesperson contend that it was some type of  operation put on by democrats in a now deleted tweet ? Yes , she did. Are accusations without proof sloppy and potentially dangerous, sure. Are the democrats in a position to lecture about this? ( of course they aren’t). Do we remember the stunt a democrat operative group pulled in the VA Governor race ?

videos, full context/transcripts of what prominent politicians say are almost always available , and a way more reliable source . We have a problem in media today on both sides of the coin . We have too many activist masquerading as journalist.

DeSantis is enemy #2( behind Trump) for the democrats right now . There has been and will continue to be a lot of mis-information posted about him.


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Post #1050 about DeSantis is incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that t has admitted to treasonous acts and Mike Pence has abandoned him, it appears that you are left with only mini-t Desantis to carry your flag.


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 5, 2022)

espola said:


> Now that t has admitted to treasonous acts and Mike Pence has abandoned him, it appears that you are left with only mini-t Desantis to carry your flag.


I expect Husker to fall for false narratives , mis information and fake news . Hell, you could post that DeSantis was at a Klan rally and he would believe it .

those fact checking and media bias sites you use ain’t working


----------



## espola (Feb 5, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I expect Husker to fall for false narratives , mis information and fake news . Hell, you could post that DeSantis was at a Klan rally and he would believe it .
> 
> those fact checking and media bias sites you use ain’t working


I wouldn't post that.  I have no evidence of it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2022)

The folks that stormed the capital and broke the law should be prosecuted and sentenced.
Just like the folks that rioted and burned Santa Monica, Seattle, Minneapolis, San Diego, San Francisco, etc.....were prosecuted and sentenced.


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2022)

Editorial: Republicans censure two true conservatives — and confirm their party is a cult
					

In censuring Reps. Liz Cheney and Adam Kinzinger, GOP leaders labeled the Jan. 6, 2021, insurrection as "legitimate political discourse."




					www.stltoday.com


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2022)

Freedom convoy arsonists --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490474248988766210


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The folks that stormed the capital and broke the law should be prosecuted and sentenced.
> Just like the folks that rioted and burned Santa Monica, Seattle, Minneapolis, San Diego, San Francisco, etc.....were prosecuted and sentenced.











						These Black Lives Matter Protesters Had No Idea How One Arrest Could Alter Their Lives
					

Marches against police brutality have been racially diverse, but arrests and their consequences are hitting Black protesters hard




					time.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> These Black Lives Matter Protesters Had No Idea How One Arrest Could Alter Their Lives
> 
> 
> Marches against police brutality have been racially diverse, but arrests and their consequences are hitting Black protesters hard
> ...


Not a whole lotta brothers in 1/6 crowd . . . nor Jews . . . or Hispanics . . . or Asians . . . needless to say the trump coalition isn’t a very diverse bunch. 

I think lying eyes was told no one was getting arrested in the riots and destruction that occurred around the racial justice marches. So he wants no one to be arrested for the attack on the Capitol building and those assigned to protect that property.


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a whole lotta brothers in 1/6 crowd . . . nor Jews . . . or Hispanics . . . or Asians . . . needless to say the trump coalition isn’t a very diverse bunch.
> 
> I think lying eyes was told no one was getting arrested in the riots and destruction that occurred around the racial justice marches. So he wants no one to be arrested for the attack on the Capitol building and those assigned to protect that property.


I didn't want to presume, so I just gave him a dose of Socratic (or is it Deweyan?) method, so he can educate himself.


----------



## what-happened (Feb 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a whole lotta brothers in 1/6 crowd . . . nor Jews . . . or Hispanics . . . or Asians . . . needless to say the trump coalition isn’t a very diverse bunch.
> 
> I think lying eyes was told no one was getting arrested in the riots and destruction that occurred around the racial justice marches. So he wants no one to be arrested for the attack on the Capitol building and those assigned to protect that property.


How do you know?  And how do you tell if someone is jewish or not?


----------



## espola (Feb 7, 2022)

what-happened said:


> How do you know?  And how do you tell if someone is jewish or not?


Good point.  There was at least one --









						Editor of Orthodox NY weekly Jewish Press identified as January 6 Capitol rioter
					

Longtime Trump supporter Elliot Resnick spotted in online video of US Capitol breach; he later wrote about the violent riot without disclosing his participation




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




That's still not "a whole lotta".


----------



## what-happened (Feb 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Good point.  There was at least one --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how do you know?  How many people "insurrected" that day?


----------



## espola (Feb 12, 2022)

https://www.accountable.us/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/20220210-Terra-Energy-Sage-Grouse-Boebert-Comments.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 12, 2022)

espola said:


> https://www.accountable.us/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/20220210-Terra-Energy-Sage-Grouse-Boebert-Comments.pdf


Typical


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2022)

WOW! Actually isn’t that surprising seeing how brainwashed these people can be.









						Ex-Trump aide Alyssa Farah says her MAGA-supporting father boycotted her wedding after she spoke out against the former president
					

Alyssa Farah told, "The View" that her father skipped her wedding because she spoke out against her old boss — former President Donald Trump.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2022)

The only way the Palin v. NY Times case makes any sense is if the x-gov's lawyers were guaranteed payment in advance.


----------



## crush (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not a whole lotta brothers in 1/6 crowd . . . nor Jews . . . or Hispanics . . . or Asians . . . needless to say the trump coalition isn’t a very diverse bunch.
> 
> I think lying eyes was told no one was getting arrested in the riots and destruction that occurred around the racial justice marches. So he wants no one to be arrested for the attack on the Capitol building and those assigned to protect that property.


My post was:
"The folks that stormed the capital and broke the law should be prosecuted and sentenced.
Just like the folks that rioted and burned Santa Monica, Seattle, Minneapolis, San Diego, San Francisco, etc.....were prosecuted and sentenced."

Once again your reply reinforces the fact that you lack any comprehension skills and even less writing skills....pinhead.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2022)

Interesting headline from the *Wall Street Journal* 

*Trump Really Was Spied On*
*Durham says techies linked to the Clinton campaign had access to White House and Trump Tower internet data.*








						Opinion | Trump Really Was Spied On
					

Durham says techies linked to the Clinton campaign had access to White House and Trump Tower internet data.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Freedom convoy arsonists --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490474248988766210


Members of Antifa?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Members of Antifa?


Grasping at straws?


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Interesting headline from the *Wall Street Journal*
> 
> *Trump Really Was Spied On*
> *Durham says techies linked to the Clinton campaign had access to White House and Trump Tower internet data.*
> ...


Sucker.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

espola said:


> The only way the Palin v. NY Times case makes any sense is if the x-gov's lawyers were guaranteed payment in advance.


Not guilty.









						Jury finds that Sarah Palin failed to prove her defamation case against the New York Timesrial
					

The New York Times has prevailed in defending itself against a defamation lawsuit brought by Sarah Palin after jurors found she had not proven her case.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Not guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Playing the victim card is what they do.


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Playing the victim card is what they do.


Only when they get caught.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Feb 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Only when they get caught.


*Hillary Clinton dodges questions about Durham probe developments*
*Clinton ignores reporter's questions when confronted in NYC*


----------



## espola (Feb 15, 2022)

Border irony -- Mike Lindell sent a truckload of pillows to the freedom convoy anti-vax protestors.  The truck was turned back at the border because the driver wasn't vaccinated.


----------



## crush (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Feb 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Border irony -- Mike Lindell sent a truckload of pillows to the freedom convoy anti-vax protestors.
> 
> * The truck was turned back at the border because the driver wasn't vaccinated.*


LIAR.

The Media Crew was turned back.

Mike Lindell’s ‘pillows for truckers convoy’ detained at Canadian border and 
deported back to US | The Independent

Lindell's Pillow Delivery in Doubt After Media Crew Turned Away 
at Border (newsweek.com)

Lindell's Pillow Delivery in Doubt After Media Crew Turned Away at Border (msn.com)


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 17, 2022)

You know who defends fascists?


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know who defends fascists?


----------



## thirteenknots (Feb 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know who defends fascists?


YOU DO!

LOOK WHAT YOU'VE BROUGHT TO THE TABLE.


----------



## thirteenknots (Feb 17, 2022)

Canada 2022 ?

Oops, my bad. Poland 1940.

Smells the same.


----------



## thirteenknots (Feb 17, 2022)

Tank Inspiration.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2022)

"A truck is not a speech.  A horn is not a voice. An occupation is not a protest. A blockade is not freedom, it blocks the liberty of all. A demand to overthrow a government is not a dialogue. The expression of hatred is not a difference of opinion. A lie is not the truth."

Bob Rae, Canada's ambassador to the United Nations


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2022)

The False Romance of Russia
					

American conservatives who find themselves identifying with Putin’s regime refuse to see the country for what it actually is.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The False Romance of Russia
> 
> 
> American conservatives who find themselves identifying with Putin’s regime refuse to see the country for what it actually is.
> ...


I love my country but does my country love me?  I know people in this country hate me and for what I stand for.  It's a fact that abortion almost got me but I escaped.  Then the school system was out to get me.  Fast forward, my little 14 year old was not allowed to play soccer for the United States Girls Developmental Academy League, because she went to public school.  Then the league lied and said, "waivers for the rich."  Today, she cant attend Big U because they force jab to go to college to play ball.  I have to wear a mask to be compliant and obey my leaders, which I do because I was told to obey those in authority.  I can;t work in a mask for what I do for a living.  I have speech handicap and the mask makes it impossible to work my job. I am a sales man.  If I walk into a business today with a mask on, they all run away because I'm showing them I am not Jabbed.  The fear in small business is real.  Now that were all finding out this was a scam with a plan to ruin people like me, the scammers are saying we need to go after Russia Russia Russia and it's all their fault.  Russia is not keeping me from making a living and my dd freedom has not been stolen from Russia the last two years.  That is a fact.  This is crazy Husker.  You and I have always stayed the same.  Were not budging in what we believe.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

espola said:


> "A truck is not a speech.  A horn is not a voice. An occupation is not a protest. A blockade is not freedom, it blocks the liberty of all. A demand to overthrow a government is not a dialogue. The expression of hatred is not a difference of opinion. A lie is not the truth."
> 
> Bob Rae, Canada's ambassador to the United Nations


What about over throwing the local police?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

The real world battle








						The Bad Guys Are Winning
					

If the 20th century was the story of slow, uneven progress toward the victory of liberal democracy over other ideologies—communism, fascism, virulent nationalism—the 21st century is, so far, a story of the reverse.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The real world battle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catturd says this about you dude.  
What Joe Biden, his regime, and their propaganda media have called us:

- racists
- fascists
- white supremacists
- domestic terrorists
- Nazis
- unvaccinated murderers
- Jim Crow supporters

Now they want undying obedience from us for their unnecessary war in Ukraine.  

Husker, I have a friend who has a son in the Marines.  Would you want him to go over to Kiev and help fix Joe and Hunters darkness?  My best pal is from Kiev dude.  Do you have any clue what this is about?  You soon will.  No more jabs for you so now war?  No way you and your Ilk can steal two years of kids life's, ruin small business, fire people who say no to jab and steal full ride to college to those who say no to jab.  Dude, your all in and you will lose big time.  Stealing life away from hard working athletes and so much more.  






 No!
You and Espola have been so horrible to people like me the last 6 years.  When HRC lost, you both went nuts.  You hate t, I get it but why ruin my life?  Seriously, you have ruined my life and my dd life.  Stole two years of kids life all because you hate t and his supporters?  Thanks for nothing Husker.  I mean, we went back and forth on abortion and you and Golden Gate 100% support death of kids.  Horrible Karma is coming........


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

Is there still any question?








						Analysis: Trump sides with Putin as Biden tries to stop a war
					

It took only 24 hours for Donald Trump to hail Russian President Vladimir Putin's dismembering of independent, democratic, sovereign Ukraine as an act of "genius."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is there still any question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Pompeo and Tucker.

Treason in a time of war is a capital offense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Also Pompeo and Tucker.
> 
> Treason in a time of war is a capital offense.


The only defense that someone could give is they are with them. “America first” is applicable here.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Also Pompeo and Tucker.
> 
> Treason in a time of war is a capital offense.











						You're an idiot, Joe...
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 23, 2022)

WASHINGTON (AP) — AP-NORC poll: Just 26% of Americans say US should play a major role in the Russia-Ukraine conflict.


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — AP-NORC poll: Just 26% of Americans say US should play a major role in the Russia-Ukraine conflict.


Of course we have 26% that make love to war and then make money.  I bet the 26% have zero kids in the arm forces.  These punks use kids as pawns. They might become officers, but never will they fight.  The other men stay back and help the women cook.  Guys like me always had to go fight these endless wars.  I'm serious bro.  I am 100% a warrior and will NEVER TAKE THE JAB!!!  I bet you $1 that Joe and Hunter have something their hiding over there in Kiev.  My pal is from Kiev and say they do business differently over there.  I hear some crazy ass shit is going on but I dont know who is telling the truth Brav520.  I never knew how much these 26% cheat.  I hear if we can get 76% of America to agree that truth shall come first and freedom for all, we can turn the tide.  These Elitist have been lying through their teeth to stay ahead and rich.  Rich is not going to mean squat coming up in the future.  What will matter is how you treat others and are you a loving person and do you tell the truth.


----------



## what-happened (Feb 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is there still any question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are so easily influenced.  is your view of the world only shaped by hyperpartisan media sites?


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

*Blame it on Ukraine......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2022)

By a raise of hands who in here prefers Putin over Biden?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 24, 2022)

Texas governor calls on citizens to report parents of transgender kids for abuse
					

Gov. Greg Abbott said those who fail to report instances of minors receiving gender-affirming medical care could face “criminal penalties.”




					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2022)

They couldn't find a few homeless on the streets who would show up for the gift of a Metro ticket and lunch?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498698580953112589


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

espola said:


> They couldn't find a few homeless on the streets who would show up for the gift of a Metro ticket and lunch?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498698580953112589


They went to Wisconsin


----------



## espola (Mar 1, 2022)

MTG  is now pleading with her fellow Trumpies to stop the Democrats from "creating happiness", despite the promise in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

espola said:


> MTG  is now pleading with her fellow Trumpies to stop the Democrats from "creating happiness", despite the promise in the Declaration of Independence.


You have TDS big time.  Going to church camp like you did is flat out wrong bro and you need to say sorry to the girls you were going after at church camp.  You honestly remind me of Soros with how you write.  You really do hate t and his followers and you hate Russia.  I did NOT vote again like always but I am against abortion and I'm for more adoptions.  Is that ok to have choice for?  You love and support Ukraine and you think our sons and daughters should go over there to shed their blood and life, right?  You were wrong about everything the last four years.  EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

*Pelosi suggests Biden's approval rating low because Americans uninformed*
*Pelosi says Americans are 'blessed' to have Biden as president*


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

espola said:


> They couldn't find a few homeless on the streets who would show up for the gift of a Metro ticket and lunch?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498698580953112589











						Incredible Drone Footage of The People's Convoy - St Robert, Missouri - Over 10,000 Vehicles!
					

I KNEW NOTHING about FREEMASONRY until Gwinnett County Sheriff "Butch" Conway, Judge Hamill, DA "Danny" Porter and THEIR Consigliere Alvin "AB" Brooks TAUGHT me ALL about it.  MASONIC = SATANIC = PURE EVIL!    THEY ALL VOLUNTARILY & WILLINGLY, in …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2022)

DeSantis wants the Presidency so bad that he is willing to kill people (and democracy) to get it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh the irony . . . the irony . . . the irony









						UPDATE: Mark Meadows' voter registration scandal grows worse with new discovery
					

It's as if Mark Meadows didn't realize that his voter registration is a matter of public record.




					occupydemocrats.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Mar 11, 2022)

espola said:


> Also Pompeo and Tucker.
> 
> Treason in a time of war is a capital offense.


You should be in jail then.


----------



## thirteenknots (Mar 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By a raise of hands who in here prefers Putin over Biden?


Urine Idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2022)

U.S. companies are rushing to suspend or curtail operations in Russia. Not Koch Industries.
					

A flood of U.S. companies have announced plans to suspend, close or curtail activities in Russia following its invasion of neighboring Ukraine, but one...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2022)

The litmus test in part of the GOP, one must choose sides.








						Trump withdraws endorsement of ‘woke’ Mo Brooks
					

Former President Trump has pulled his endorsement of Rep. Mo Brooks in this year’s Alabama Senate primary, slamming the Republican as “woke” and disloyal to him for doub…




					thehill.com


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2022)

Republicans in Washington are finally in agreement with Democrats in Washington in stating that Madison Cawthorne is a liar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Republicans in Washington are finally in agreement with Democrats in Washington in stating that Madison Cawthorne is a liar.


Who?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Also Pompeo and Tucker.
> 
> Treason in a time of war is a capital offense.


Magoo!!! We are not at war....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo!!! We are not at war....


We are always at war somewhere








						This Map Shows Where in the World the U.S. Military Is Combatting Terrorism
					

The infographic reveals for the first time that the U.S. is now operating in 40 percent of the world's nations




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				





			eisenhower military industrial complex - Google Search


----------



## crush (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

I wish to sincerely apologize to all those who may have observed me use the term "tallywhacker", since I did not know until today that that is a mild obscenity.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who?


 Now known as The Tallywhacker Guy.


----------



## espola (Apr 4, 2022)

Leaked: New Amazon Worker Chat App Would Ban Words Like “Union,” “Restrooms,” “Pay Raise,” and “Plantation”
					

Also: “Grievance,” “slave labor,” “This is dumb,” “living wage,” “diversity,” “vaccine,” and others.




					theintercept.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 4, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Magoo!!! We are not at war....


He's at War with himself...


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## dad4 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The litmus test in part of the GOP, one must choose sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both parties have litmus tests.   Can you name a Democrat who favors right to work laws or a ban on second trimester abortions?

You may happen to agree or disagree with those positions.  But it’s any Democrat who is on the wrong side of thise two is in for a very tough time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Both parties have litmus tests.   Can you name a Democrat who favors right to work laws or a ban on second trimester abortions?
> 
> You may happen to agree or disagree with those positions.  But it’s any Democrat who is on the wrong side of thise two is in for a very tough time.


Standards maybe, litmus test not exactly. Allegiance to one man is the GOP now and authoritarianism.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Standards maybe, litmus test not exactly. Allegiance to one man is the GOP now and authoritarianism.


If you can't name a counterexample, it's a litmus test.  

Democrats do not tolerate anti-union ideas in their caucus.  There are 50 Senators in the Dem caucus. Can you name one who opposes prevailing wage?  Or a Republican who supports a wealth tax?

Any time you have 50 people who all think exact the same, it's a sure sign that they aren't thinking.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2022)

dad4 said:


> If you can't name a counterexample, it's a litmus test.
> 
> Democrats do not tolerate anti-union ideas in their caucus.  There are 50 Senators in the Dem caucus. Can you name one who opposes prevailing wage?  Or a Republican who supports a wealth tax?
> 
> Any time you have 50 people who all think exact the same, it's a sure sign that they aren't thinking.


You are talking policy while I am talking ass kissing. Apples and oranges.
And “Republicans” “conservatives” don’t believe the same things they did at the beginning of the 2016 primary cycle. Dems pretty much still believe the same things and remain true believers in democracy, not hypocrisy.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are talking policy while I am talking ass kissing. Apples and oranges.
> And “Republicans” “conservatives” don’t believe the same things they did at the beginning of the 2016 primary cycle. Dems pretty much still believe the same things and remain true believers in democracy, not hypocrisy.


There seems to be some sign that conservatives are digging themselves out from under t's diapers and becoming an honest political choice again.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 6, 2022)

espola said:


> There seems to be some sign that conservatives are digging themselves out from under t's diapers and becoming an honest political choice again.


It will be a long time before I trust any of them again.

A very few, like Cheney and Romney, deserve respect.  The rest were spineless little toadies.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 6, 2022)

espola said:


> There seems to be some sign that conservatives are digging themselves out from under t's diapers and becoming an honest political choice again.


If you have any doubt on where today’s GOP stands, look at the house vote on whether to hold Trump officials in contempt for refusing to testify.

Two Republicans voted for accountability.  203 voted against.

Kudos to Cheney and Kinsinger.  But the rest do not look like a group capable of digging themselves out from Trump’s diapers, as you put it.


----------



## espola (Apr 6, 2022)

dad4 said:


> If you have any doubt on where today’s GOP stands, look at the house vote on whether to hold Trump officials in contempt for refusing to testify.
> 
> Two Republicans voted for accountability.  203 voted against.
> 
> Kudos to Cheney and Kinsinger.  But the rest do not look like a group capable of digging themselves out from Trump’s diapers, as you put it.


I don't consider many of the current Republicans in Congress to be conservatives.  They have become opportunistic t-cultists.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't consider many of the current Republicans in Congress to be conservatives.  They have become opportunistic t-cultists.


 Nobody is more conservative than you.


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2022)

Manor Township man charged after posting anti-Biden stickers on Turkey Hill gas pumps
					

Criminal charges have been filed against the man accused of putting stickers protesting Joe Biden and the price of gas on fuel pumps at a Turkey Hill last week. Video




					lancasteronline.com
				




And check out the referenced FB page also for the action scenes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2022)

espola said:


> Manor Township man charged after posting anti-Biden stickers on Turkey Hill gas pumps
> 
> 
> Criminal charges have been filed against the man accused of putting stickers protesting Joe Biden and the price of gas on fuel pumps at a Turkey Hill last week. Video
> ...


Being rude is an industry. I didn’t see many hats, t-shirts, hoodies, flags, bumper stickers, all sizes of stickers, banners, billboards, etc. rudely complaining about the previous resident. There were some but the message wasn’t as blatantly crude. The constantly aggrieved aren’t afraid to show how fragile they are. Women cried over Hillary’s loss then organized. These people find anything as an excuse to pout.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being rude is an industry. I didn’t see many hats, t-shirts, hoodies, flags, bumper stickers, all sizes of stickers, banners, billboards, etc. rudely complaining about the previous resident. There were some but the message wasn’t as blatantly crude. The constantly aggrieved aren’t afraid to show how fragile they are. Women cried over Hillary’s loss then organized. These people find anything as an excuse to pout.


I remember t-shirts with “86 43”.   Not crude, but certainly a reference to political violence.

(86 is slang for kill.  43 referred to the 43rd president.)


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 8, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I remember t-shirts with “86 43”.   Not crude, but certainly a reference to political violence.
> 
> (86 is slang for kill.  43 referred to the 43rd president.)


I didn’t know that.

I worked in the restaurant industry in my younger years and it was used all the time to indicate being  out of an item


----------



## crush (Apr 8, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I didn’t know that.
> 
> I worked in the restaurant industry in my younger years and it was used all the time to indicate being  out of an item


These avatars are a trip Brav 520.  I just got reading what they think......


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I remember t-shirts with “86 43”.   Not crude, but certainly a reference to political violence.
> 
> (86 is slang for kill.  43 referred to the 43rd president.)


 86 is slang for throw it out in my experience.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2022)

dad4 said:


> I remember t-shirts with “86 43”.   Not crude, but certainly a reference to political violence.
> 
> (86 is slang for kill.  43 referred to the 43rd president.)


Never heard of it. I’m sure all kinds of things have been put out but not at this level (I see it everywhere in Arizona) and not a message pretty much everyone from 8 to 80 knows the meaning of. Do you know what Blink-182 means? Most don’t and yes it is crude as well.


----------



## espola (Apr 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard of it. I’m sure all kinds of things have been put out but not at this level (I see it everywhere in Arizona) and not a message pretty much everyone from 8 to 80 knows the meaning of. Do you know what Blink-182 means? Most don’t and yes it is crude as well.


My kids went to Poway HS so they explained it to me.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 8, 2022)

espola said:


> 86 is slang for throw it out in my experience.


There are more line chefs than mobsters.  The restaurant definition was bound to become more popular.

Eventually, someone will devise a sex or drugs reference, and that one will replace the others.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2022)

"They are nothing more than dirty, stinking niggers…. We are being forced into a corner by these enemies of the People. If it is a civil war they want, they will get it in spades. Perhaps the best way to pull us back from the brink is a good public lynching.”

-- Hampton Virginia Electoral Board Chair David Dietrich, referring to the Secretary of Defense, among others.

He resigned today after initially refusing to do so when that public FB posting was reported by Virginia newspapers.









						Virginia GOP Official Won't Resign After Calling Lloyd Austin and Democratic Leaders 'Ni***rs,' Suggested They Get a 'Lynching'
					

A Republican official in Virginia is refusing to step down after a racist Facebook post he apparently authored last year surfaced recently. The post attributed to Hampton, Virginia Electoral Board Chair David Dietrich was added to the platform in February 2021 and is just coming into




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2022)

espola said:


> "They are nothing more than dirty, stinking niggers…. We are being forced into a corner by these enemies of the People. If it is a civil war they want, they will get it in spades. Perhaps the best way to pull us back from the brink is a good public lynching.”
> 
> -- Hampton Virginia Electoral Board Chair David Dietrich, referring to the Secretary of Defense, among others.
> 
> ...


I thought that was gonna be a quote from 1860, but nooooo, that kinda thing is still alive (even more so in recent years) and being unashamedly bandied about in certain circles. Some places that kind of talk is just everyday conversation.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never heard of it. I’m sure all kinds of things have been put out but not at this level (I see it everywhere in Arizona) and not a message pretty much everyone from 8 to 80 knows the meaning of. *Do you know what Blink-182 means?* Most don’t and yes it is crude as well.


You.....Are a Fool and a LIAR.

It is not crude.

" Allow me to explain: DeLonge and Blink’s co-founder Mark Hoppus have for years responded to questions about the name’s origins with a variety of joke answers, collected self-satisfyingly in a sidebar in the band’s 2001 book _Blink-182: Tales From Beneath Your Mom_. Explanations of “182” include the number of times Al Pacino’s character Tony Montana says “fuck” in _Scarface_, the number of the ship on which Hoppus’s grandfather served in the Marines, and Hoppus’s ideal weight.* Ultimately, though, the book claims that the number is meaningless*. The band was first christened Duck Tape, then simply Blink. They added the digits after _Cheshire Cat_ caught the attention of an Irish band with the same name, *who issued a cease-and-desist*. In a 2010 interview with Amy Schumer (who briefly hosted a Fuse show with Hoppus!?), Hoppus says the group* chose the number on the spot during a phone call with their record label*. "

Tom DeLonge Has Confirmed My Blink-182 Name Theory (spin.com) 


Husker Du = LIAR #2
Adam Espola Schiff is -LIAR #1


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought that was gonna be a quote from 1860, but nooooo, that kinda thing is still alive (even more so in recent years) and being unashamedly bandied about in certain circles. Some places that kind of talk is just everyday conversation.



Only in the heads of individuals like you who 
constantly recultivate it and your partner the desviado
Adam Espola Schiff who gets a wet thrill after posting
that dung.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Being rude is an industry. *I didn’t see many hats, t-shirts, hoodies, flags, bumper stickers, all sizes of stickers, banners, billboards, etc. rudely complaining about the previous resident. *There were some but the message wasn’t as blatantly crude. The constantly aggrieved aren’t afraid to show how fragile they are. Women cried over Hillary’s loss then organized. These people find anything as an excuse to pout.


Nahh, they just made an industry out of it on MSM and hollywood.  You are so entrenched it's hilarious.  Wasn't as blatantly crude?  What type of utopian BS are you talking about? Stickers hurt your feelings but law makers calling a sitting president a motherfucker is cool?  Or Hollywood elites producing beheading vidoes.  What a riot you are.

And please, before you retreat into your partisan foxhole and call me the opposite aisle name,  I really don't care about the perception of a civility in politics.  Politics isn't civil.  Look around at your fellow lemmings, how's it working out for you?   If a politician wants to call a sitting president a mother fucker, then so be it, express your self, it's allowed.  Produce a beheading video, steal millions of dollars from donors to create media content belittling a sitting president.  I'm sure you were willing and able to dole out dollas to the pervs at the lincoln project.  But please don't shine the utopian light onto one side of the aisle.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> You.....Are a Fool and a LIAR.
> 
> It is not crude.
> 
> ...


The article you cited includes Delong saying "It’s actually— Blink eighteen-two."  R is the 18th letter of the alphabet, and B is the second --18, 2 == RB.  Blink means something vulgar, derived from punk rock/skateboarder slang of the period.  I'll let you guess.

Historic facts -- DeLong was expelled from Poway HS (where all my kids attended) for being drunk at a basketball game.  He ended up at Rancho Bernardo High School (not really a big deal as they are less than 4 miles apart as the crow flies) for one semester.  RBHS.  He apparently didn't like it.

We know return control of your keyboard to your alternative universe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2022)

what-happened said:


> Nahh, they just made an industry out of it on MSM and hollywood.  You are so entrenched it's hilarious.  Wasn't as blatantly crude?  What type of utopian BS are you talking about? Stickers hurt your feelings but law makers calling a sitting president a motherfucker is cool?  Or Hollywood elites producing beheading vidoes.  What a riot you are.
> 
> And please, before you retreat into your partisan foxhole and call me the opposite aisle name,  I really don't care about the perception of a civility in politics.  Politics isn't civil.  Look around at your fellow lemmings, how's it working out for you?   If a politician wants to call a sitting president a mother fucker, then so be it, express your self, it's allowed.  Produce a beheading video, steal millions of dollars from donors to create media content belittling a sitting president.  I'm sure you were willing and able to dole out dollas to the pervs at the lincoln project.  But please don't shine the utopian light onto one side of the aisle.


Take whatever fantastic ride you want the fact remains people weren’t putting what we all know what it means in everyone’s faces. Stickers yes, and hats, hoodies, t-shirts, banners, flags, ponchos, etc etc. it’s yet another rightwing cottage industry built for the constantly aggrieved, butthurt and whiny. Yeah people dissed trump, but it wasn’t a business nor was it displayed in public ad a badge of honor. trump brought the assholes out and made them feel it was ok to be a dickhead. Anger and hate sell well to the aggrieved.


----------



## what-happened (Apr 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take whatever fantastic ride you want the fact remains people weren’t putting what we all know what it means in everyone’s faces. Stickers yes, and hats, hoodies, t-shirts, banners, flags, ponchos, etc etc. it’s yet another rightwing cottage industry built for the constantly aggrieved, butthurt and whiny. Yeah people dissed trump, but it wasn’t a business nor was it displayed in public ad a badge of honor. trump brought the assholes out and made them feel it was ok to be a dickhead. Anger and hate sell well to the aggrieved.


you are freaking hilarious...  The pervs at the lincoln projects didn't run a business?  Did they take your money?  unfortunately is people like you that will get him re-elected.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2022)

I heard words of that crude nature in my Navy days, but never with the apparent intent of violence as from Mr. VIrginia Republican.  


what-happened said:


> Nahh, they just made an industry out of it on MSM and hollywood.  You are so entrenched it's hilarious.  Wasn't as blatantly crude?  What type of utopian BS are you talking about? Stickers hurt your feelings but law makers calling a sitting president a motherfucker is cool?  Or Hollywood elites producing beheading vidoes.  What a riot you are.
> 
> And please, before you retreat into your partisan foxhole and call me the opposite aisle name,  I really don't care about the perception of a civility in politics.  Politics isn't civil.  Look around at your fellow lemmings, how's it working out for you?   If a politician wants to call a sitting president a mother fucker, then so be it, express your self, it's allowed.  Produce a beheading video, steal millions of dollars from donors to create media content belittling a sitting president.  I'm sure you were willing and able to dole out dollas to the pervs at the lincoln project.  But please don't shine the utopian light onto one side of the aisle.


Who are the pervs at the Lincoln Project?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 11, 2022)

espola said:


> I heard words of that crude nature in my Navy days, but never with the apparent intent of violence as from Mr. VIrginia Republican.
> 
> 
> Who are the pervs at the Lincoln Project?


I would add a MI democrat to your list. I suppose you don't mind John Weavers lifestyle choice and the apparent endorsement of that lifestlye by his crew.  Grooming is allowed, I guess.  It all depends on who a person is for or against whether such behavior is acceptable.  But mean stickers and t-shirts are subversive.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2022)

espola said:


> I heard words of that crude nature in my Navy days, but never with the apparent intent of violence as from Mr. VIrginia Republican.
> 
> 
> Who are the pervs at the Lincoln Project?


The aggrieved blindly lash out without a thought process being involved.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2022)

Texas Governor Abbott has has managed all by himself to stop the importation of illegal goods and unsafe vehicles into Texas from Mexico.  He has also stopped the flow of industrial parts, electronics, and fresh produce.

Savvy trucking lines are already shifting their import routes to border crossings in New Mexico and Arizona, causing delays and added costs for most American consumers north and east of Texas.

Brilliant! The guy must be running for President.


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2022)

what-happened said:


> I would add a MI democrat to your list. I suppose you don't mind John Weavers lifestyle choice and the apparent endorsement of that lifestlye by his crew.  Grooming is allowed, I guess.  It all depends on who a person is for or against whether such behavior is acceptable.  But mean stickers and t-shirts are subversive.


All I can find about Mr. Weaver is that he has sent provocative emails to people he knows.  Is there something more I am missing?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 12, 2022)

espola said:


> All I can find about Mr. Weaver is that he has sent provocative emails to people he knows.  Is there something more I am missing?


It's all good, nothing to see here.  









						Lincoln Project Co-Founder Allegedly Sexually Harassed 21 Men Online: Report
					

"John Weaver led a secret life that was built on a foundation of deception at every level."




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

what-happened said:


> It's all good, nothing to see here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Lincoln Project has abandoned him.

You said "pervs", which implies plural.  Who else you got?


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Take whatever fantastic ride you want the fact remains people weren’t putting what we all know what it means in everyone’s faces. Stickers yes, and hats, hoodies, t-shirts, banners, flags, ponchos, etc etc. it’s yet another rightwing cottage industry built for the constantly aggrieved, butthurt and whiny. Yeah people dissed trump, but it wasn’t a business nor was it displayed in public ad a badge of honor. trump brought the assholes out and made them feel it was ok to be a dickhead. Anger and hate sell well to the aggrieved.


anti Trump wasn’t a business ?


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> anti Trump wasn’t a business ?


It is a public service.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 12, 2022)

espola said:


> It is a public service.


Why yes , they were just saving democracy


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Why yes , they were just saving democracy


One country at a time.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 12, 2022)

espola said:


> One country at a time.



One delusional east coast Democrat.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 12, 2022)

"The main thing about socialism and fascism is that they each grant greater and greater powers to the state. Therefore, it’s entirely correct to view these forms of government in terms of totalitarianism. Socialism and fascism are exactly the opposite of what America’s Founders had in mind. America’s Founders mandated that the state’s powers be restricted and that the state’s primary purpose is to safeguard the civil liberties of its citizens.
I don’t think today’s Democrats share that view of how our government should function. They don’t seek to minimize government’s power over us. Democrats seek greater control centralized in Washington. Democrats seek and advocate for a more closely coordinated public policy between government and big industry. If you think that sounds like fascism — it is. If it walks, talks and acts like a duck — it’s a duck."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Texas Governor Abbott has has managed all by himself to stop the importation of illegal goods and unsafe vehicles into Texas from Mexico.  He has also stopped the flow of industrial parts, electronics, and fresh produce.
> 
> Savvy trucking lines are already shifting their import routes to border crossings in New Mexico and Arizona, causing delays and added costs for most American consumers north and east of Texas.
> 
> Brilliant! The guy must be running for President.


There's no problem at the border.
It's as secure as Biden wants it to be.
100,000+ fentanyl poisonings shouldn't concern anyone...
Expect 18,000 illegal border crossings a day in May?
The border is fine...no worries.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> There's no problem at the border.
> It's as secure as Biden wants it to be.
> 100,000+ fentanyl poisonings shouldn't concern anyone...
> Expect 18,000 illegal border crossings a day in May?
> The border is fine...no worries.


The Texas state inspections will do nothing to stem the flow of illegal goods since the inspectors are not allowed to look at the cargo.  They are limited to doing safety inspections on the trucks and examining documents of the drivers (license, insurance, registration, etc).


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> "The main thing about socialism and fascism is that they each grant greater and greater powers to the state. Therefore, it’s entirely correct to view these forms of government in terms of totalitarianism. Socialism and fascism are exactly the opposite of what America’s Founders had in mind. America’s Founders mandated that the state’s powers be restricted and that the state’s primary purpose is to safeguard the civil liberties of its citizens.
> I don’t think today’s Democrats share that view of how our government should function. They don’t seek to minimize government’s power over us. Democrats seek greater control centralized in Washington. Democrats seek and advocate for a more closely coordinated public policy between government and big industry. If you think that sounds like fascism — it is. If it walks, talks and acts like a duck — it’s a duck."


Who are you quoting there?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 12, 2022)

espola said:


> The Texas state inspections will do nothing to stem the flow of illegal goods since the inspectors are not allowed to look at the cargo.  They are limited to doing safety inspections on the trucks and examining documents of the drivers (license, insurance, registration, etc).


By product of Biden border policies...Texas is being overwhelmed.


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> By product of Biden border policies...Texas is being overwhelmed.


How does messing with the legal and already inspected crossings help that?


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2022)

The best way to expose the numbskulls in Congress is to let them speak.  

MT Greene, when asked about serving in the US armed forces -- "Not my son and I know a lot of young people don't want to have anything to do with that. It's like throwing your life away."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> How does messing with the legal and already inspected crossings help that?


Messing?
How does allowing hundreds of thousands of undocumented & illegal liens, along with cartel drugs that are killing thousands help ?
Tell us, what would you do if you were in charge in Texas?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Looks like Lincoln Project has abandoned him.
> 
> You said "pervs", which implies plural.  Who else you got?


Of course they abandonded him, they had to..Not a peep until it went public.  I consider all of them pervs if they were able to turn  the other way.  consider that an opinion, one you won't be able to change or argue..


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Messing?
> How does allowing hundreds of thousands of undocumented & illegal liens, along with cartel drugs that are killing thousands help ?
> Tell us, what would you do if you were in charge in Texas?


I don't know what all resources the Governor of Texas has at his direct command, but I think if I were in charge there and wanted to do something about illegal traffic I wouldn't start by interfering with the legal traffic.  The people most immediately hurt by his actions are mostly Texans -- truck drivers, warehouse workers, manufacturing assembly workers, produce dealers, and, most importantly, retail customers who are having a harder time finding Mexican products in their local grocery stores.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Messing?
> How does allowing hundreds of thousands of undocumented & illegal liens, along with cartel drugs that are killing thousands help ?
> Tell us, what would you do if you were in charge in Texas?


You don’t know how drugs get through the border do you? “hundreds of thousands”? Who told you that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what all resources the Governor of Texas has at his direct command, but I think if I were in charge there and wanted to do something about illegal traffic I wouldn't start by interfering with the legal traffic.  The people most immediately hurt by his actions are mostly Texans -- truck drivers, warehouse workers, manufacturing assembly workers, produce dealers, and, most importantly, retail customers who are having a harder time finding Mexican products in their local grocery stores.


Lying eyes reacts off emotion, he’s really not sure about anything he isn’t spoon fed.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2022)

what-happened said:


> Of course they abandonded him, they had to..Not a peep until it went public.  I consider all of them pervs if they were able to turn  the other way.  consider that an opinion, one you won't be able to change or argue..


A quote from 20th Century history -- What did they know, and when did they know it?  

Since you are willing to tar with a broad brush, please note that your mention of the LP founder's misbehavior was in response my posting a quote from a racist Republican.  Are you proposing that all Republicans are therefore racists?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Who are you quoting there?


Someone smarter and more intelligent than you..


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Someone smarter and more intelligent than you..


How would you know?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> A quote from 20th Century history -- What did they know, and when did they know it?
> 
> Since you are willing to tar with a broad brush, please note that your mention of the LP founder's misbehavior was in response my posting a quote from a racist Republican.  Are you proposing that all Republicans are therefore racists?


I'll answer this way - if you look the other way, you either are or you are weak.  Both involve low morals. 

Plenty of money was to be made by looking the other way.  Also, plenty of money still to be made if you publicly distance yourself.  Both ways are weak.


----------



## crush (Apr 13, 2022)

Reporter:  Why the highest Inflation in the last 40 Years VP and what is the Biden Administration going to do about it?

VP: “What I can say is that people deserve to know that their president, that our administration, is concerned enough to do something about it, so that is what we are doing.”


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2022)

what-happened said:


> I'll answer this way - if you look the other way, you either are or you are weak.  Both involve low morals.
> 
> Plenty of money was to be made by looking the other way.  Also, plenty of money still to be made if you publicly distance yourself.  Both ways are weak.


Which group are you talking about there?


----------



## what-happened (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> Which group are you talking about there?


OMG


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 13, 2022)

espola said:


> How would you know?


I can throw a rock in the Gaslamp district on St Patrick's day and find someone smarter then you.

Btw.. I saw this and Jay reminded me about you.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2022)

what-happened said:


> OMG


It's not clear whether your "plenty of money to be made" and "weak" criticisms were directed at the insiders of the Lincoln Project or at Viriginia Republicans.  The racist's comments were over a year old when they finally came into public view, leading to the current news stories.  Did no Virginia Republicans know about his attitude before then?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don’t know how drugs get through the border do you? “hundreds of thousands”? Who told you that?


Busy erasing all doubt once again Daffy?
Read up pin head....1.7 million certainly includes "hundreds of thousands"

The Border Patrol recorded nearly 1.7 million migrant apprehensions at the Southern border over the past year — the highest number ever, eclipsing the record set more than two decades ago. 









						Border Patrol apprehensions hit a record high. But that's only part of the story
					

The Border Patrol recorded nearly 1.7 million apprehensions last year, eclipsing the record set in 2000. Still, the number of migrants crossing illegally is likely far below the all-time high.




					www.npr.org
				












						Illegal Border Crossings, Driven by Pandemic and Natural Disasters, Soar to Record High
					

Migrants were encountered 1.7 million times in the last 12 months, the highest number of illegal crossings recorded since at least 1960.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lying eyes reacts off emotion, he’s really not sure about anything he isn’t spoon fed.



Ignorance is bliss & you're one blissful idiot....read up.
Below is just one of 37,000,000 results (0.48 seconds)

EL PASO, Texas — Federal agents in this section of the southern border say they’ve seen a staggering 4,000 percent increase in fentanyl seizures over the last three years.

Those busts are not at ports of entry, where most smuggled drugs are typically found. The Border Patrol says the rising amount of fentanyl is being found in the desert – transported by increasingly brazen smugglers who are exploiting stretched federal resources.









						Fentanyl seizures at U.S. southern border rise dramatically
					

Federal agents say the powerful synthetic opioid is becoming a drug of choice for the cartels because it’s highly profitable and easier to smuggle.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ignorance is bliss & you're one blissful idiot....read up.
> Below is just one of 37,000,000 results (0.48 seconds)
> 
> EL PASO, Texas — Federal agents in this section of the southern border say they’ve seen a staggering 4,000 percent increase in fentanyl seizures over the last three years.
> ...


"Those busts are not at ports of entry"

Isn't that where Abbott's truck Nazis are working?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 14, 2022)

espola said:


> "Those busts are not at ports of entry"
> 
> Isn't that where Abbott's truck Nazis are working?


Wow Magoo. Nazi's? You sound like Putin.

I never said the drugs were smuggled at the ports of entry...matter of fact that's the point of my reply to Daffy.
The drugs are being smuggled over with the "hundreds of thousands" of illegals crossing the border.
Regarding the additional safety checks at the border and the delays that occur, perhaps if Biden was doing his job, Abbott wouldn't feel compelled to perform those safety checks.
Biden likes to blame Abbott, the Republicans, Trump, Putin, big oil, truckers, farmers, etc. bla, bla bla....

Daffy and his reading comprehension and Magoo and his red wine consumption....


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wow Magoo. Nazi's? You sound like Putin.
> 
> I never said the drugs were smuggled at the ports of entry...matter of fact that's the point of my reply to Daffy.
> The drugs are being smuggled over with the "hundreds of thousands" of illegals crossing the border.
> ...


Show me ze papers...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 14, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Wow Magoo. Nazi's? You sound like Putin.
> 
> I never said the drugs were smuggled at the ports of entry...matter of fact that's the point of my reply to Daffy.
> The drugs are being smuggled over with the "hundreds of thousands" of illegals crossing the border.
> ...


Give Magoo a break... he's trying to reinvent himself as  professional cryptographer.


----------



## crush (Apr 15, 2022)

Let's have some TED Talk with Elon.  I agree with him.  









						MAKE TWITTER GREAT AGAIN!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com




					rumble.com


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2022)

espola said:


> "Those busts are not at ports of entry"
> 
> Isn't that where Abbott's truck Nazis are working?


Abbot is apparently giving up his enhanced inspection program after finding no drugs or illegal immigrants in the trucks inspected.  He later said that is was "no surprise" that nothing was found.  So what was the point again?  Will Abbott be firing the bonehead on his staff who suggested it?


----------



## crush (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Give Magoo a break... he's trying to reinvent himself as  professional cryptographer.


A conservative one at that.  But he, like many others, lack an understanding of currencies which is where his self proclaimed cryptography expertise are useless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2022)

We have defeated SB 871, the student vaccine mandate, with the bill never receiving a single vote. What’s more, we have forced Gavin Newsom to back down. 

Things happened very quickly on Thursday. Shortly after I sent youthe post about how we almost had the bill killed, the author made it official. He acknowledged he would not try to move it forward. 

I then released a statement calling on Newsom to rescind his own mandate immediately. For once, the Governor listened; shortly thereafter, he called it off. One headline read: “Student Vaccine Mandates Fall Like Dominoes.”

Technically, Newsom says the mandate is delayed to July 2023, but in my opinion, that’s a way to save face. For all intents and 
purposes, it’s gone. This decision is back where it belongs: in the hands of parents.

This comes six months after Newsom announced the mandate, trumpeting California as the “first state.” As time passed, we remained the _only_ state. His grandiose hopes of “leading” the nation were shattered when no one followed.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A conservative one at that.  But he, like many others, lack an understanding of currencies which is where his self proclaimed cryptography expertise are useless.


Are you going to explain again how you can get rich on overnight Fed transactions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A conservative one at that.  But he, like many others, lack an understanding of currencies which is where his self proclaimed cryptography expertise are useless.


I think he is truly delusional. He's like the kid who always wants to be included so he tries to act like he knows something others don't...


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I think he is truly delusional. He's like the kid who always wants to be included so he tries to act like he knows something others don't...


I know you're a liar, but I don't think there are many readers left here who don't already know that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> I know you're a liar, but I don't think there are many readers left here who don't already know that.


You're the only proven liar..and everyone knows it.

Please continue


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> Are you going to explain again how you can get rich on overnight Fed transactions?


Are you going to explain how your professional cryptography skills translate to crypto currency?

I know...you need time to Google it.

As you were..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> I know you're a liar, but I don't think there are many readers left here who don't already know that.


Like with sheriff joe, it’s just a given.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You're the only proven liar..and everyone knows it.
> 
> Please continue


Show me.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with sheriff joe, it’s just a given.


There is the possibility that he is a reincarnation of Sheriff Joe, or at least an alternative net-nym created by the same sociopath.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> There is the possibility that he is a reincarnation of Sheriff Joe, or at least an alternative net-nym created by the same sociopath.


I truly don’t understand the ones that only display constant anger, seething in every post. What’s the angle? I can only assume they live powerless, miserable lives.


----------



## NorCalDad (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you going to explain how your professional cryptography skills translate to crypto currency?
> 
> I know...you need time to Google it.
> 
> As you were..


Just jumping in here and not sure who's arguing what here -- but cryptocurrencies rely heavily on cryptography (public/private key encryption to be specific).


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Just jumping in here and not sure who's arguing what here -- but cryptocurrencies rely heavily on cryptography (public/private key encryption to be specific).


E thinks he understands crypto usage. Being a cryptographer form the 60s, 70s or 80s does nothing for today's crypto. It's like saying he built a Model T and therefore should have credence in the inner workings of a Tesla...


----------



## NorCalDad (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> E thinks he understands crypto usage. Being a cryptographer form the 60s, 70s or 80s does nothing for today's crypto. It's like saying he built a Model T and therefore should have credence in the inner workings of a Tesla...


I mean PKI was invented in the 1970s.  I suspect a lot of cryptography that cryptocurrencies use are built on ideas from that time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> I mean PKI was invented in the 1970s.  I suspect a lot of cryptography that cryptocurrencies use are built on ideas from that time.


Block chain hasn't been around nearly that long. A Tesla and Model Ts fo have things in common but how they work are vastly different. Do Teslas use ideas from yhe Model T.. sure. Would you want a tech that only worked on Model Ts to repair your Tesla? Nope..


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

NorCalDad said:


> Just jumping in here and not sure who's arguing what here -- but cryptocurrencies rely heavily on cryptography (public/private key encryption to be specific).


You're breaking his story.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> E thinks he understands crypto usage. Being a cryptographer form the 60s, 70s or 80s does nothing for today's crypto. It's like saying he built a Model T and therefore should have credence in the inner workings of a Tesla...


My NSA Crypto clearance was active when I retired in 2008.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Block chain hasn't been around nearly that long. A Tesla and Model Ts fo have things in common but how they work are vastly different. Do Teslas use ideas from yhe Model T.. sure. Would you want a tech that only worked on Model Ts to repair your Tesla? Nope..


You're babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


I presume you understand blockchain then?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> My NSA Crypto clearance was active when I retired in 2008.


Means nothing..except that you still don't comprehend crypto currency.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Means nothing..except that you still don't comprehend crypto currency.


I'm not displeased by your ignorance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2022)

espola said:


> I'm not displeased by your ignorance.


I'm pleased by yours...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2022)

Just noticed that after putting a certain poster back on ignore that some threads now aren’t immediately accessible? Threads not started under that moniker? Is that a multiple alias tell?


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just noticed that after putting a certain poster back on ignore that some threads now aren’t immediately accessible? Threads not started under that moniker? Is that a multiple alias tell?


Only Dominic knows (and in some cases, he might not know anyway).


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Florida Department of Education has just banned almost half of proposed elementary school mathematics textbooks for featuring "unsolicited material".

From the Newsweek article about the ban -- "The DOE did not include a list of the rejected books or provide any examples of how they held references to CRT or other "unsolicited" materials."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

*Florida nixes dozens of math textbooks over critical race theory, Common Core standards*
Melissa Pérez-Carrillo
Sarasota Herald-Tribune

.....More than half the textbooks being disallowed incorporated “prohibited topics or unsolicited strategies, including CRT,” while others were not allowed because publishers “rebranded” Common Core Standards. ....

....
The headline in FDOE’s press release over the banned textbooks emphasized DeSantis’ stance: “Florida Rejects Publishers’ Attempts to Indoctrinate Students.”

“It seems that some publishers attempted to slap a coat of paint on an old house built on the foundation of Common Core, and indoctrinating concepts like race essentialism, especially, bizarrely, for elementary school students,” said DeSantis in a statement accompanying the FDOE statement.

He said he was “grateful” that Education Commissioner Richard Corcoran and the FDOE “have conducted such a thorough vetting of these textbooks to ensure they comply with the law.”

In praising  DeSantis’ leadership, Corcoran said “we continue to reinforce parents’ rights by focusing on providing their children with a world-class education without the fear of indoctrination or exposure to dangerous and divisive concepts in our classrooms.”

Entire article available below:








						Florida nixes dozens of math textbooks over critical race theory, Common Core standards
					

The Florida Department of Education rejected 41% of math textbook submissions on Friday because of publishers’ attempt to “indoctrinate” students.



					www.heraldtribune.com


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Florida nixes dozens of math textbooks over critical race theory, Common Core standards*
> Melissa Pérez-Carrillo
> Sarasota Herald-Tribune
> 
> ...


Do you have some examples?


----------



## crush (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples?


From Fox & Friends
"The highest number of books rejected were for grade levels K-5, where an alarming 71 percent were not appropriately aligned with Florida standards or included prohibited topics and unsolicited strategies," the DOE said in the announcement.

"Reasons for rejecting textbooks included references to Critical Race Theory (CRT), inclusions of Common Core, and the unsolicited addition of Social Emotional Learning (SEL) in mathematics."

The DOE also noted that publishers can appeal their rejections.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples?


Examples of what?
Your apparent inability to research your own questions and concerns?
The answers are out there & available to those who honestly seek them Magoo.
I suggest using more than one source when searching for answers to your questions...
Otherwise you may fall victim to old age, stubbornness and whatever it is that Daffy suffers from.
Happy Easter.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Examples of what?
> Your apparent inability to research your own questions and concerns?
> The answers are out there & available to those who honestly seek them Magoo.
> I suggest using more than one source when searching for answers to your questions...
> ...


Not reading the thread?  

"The DOE did not include a list of the rejected books or provide any examples of how they held references to CRT or other "unsolicited" materials."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Not reading the thread?
> 
> "The DOE did not include a list of the rejected books or provide any examples of how they held references to CRT or other "unsolicited" materials."


You know how LE rolls or should I say stumbles and bumbles his way around. Not a lot of thought on lying eyes part, just emotional reactions and easily debunked propaganda from his favorite sources.


----------



## whatithink (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Florida Department of Education has just banned almost half of proposed elementary school mathematics textbooks for featuring "unsolicited material".
> 
> From the Newsweek article about the ban -- "The DOE did not include a list of the rejected books or provide any examples of how they held references to CRT or other "unsolicited" materials."


Social Studies is up next in a week or so. It is very odd how difficult it is to find the specific list of books and the specific reason why each one was rejected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Social Studies is up next in a week or so. It is very odd how difficult it is to find the specific list of books and the specific reason why each one was rejected.


Banning books, the new burning books.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Florida nixes dozens of math textbooks over critical race theory, Common Core standards*
> Melissa Pérez-Carrillo
> Sarasota Herald-Tribune
> 
> ...


Happy Easter Lion..


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2022)

crush said:


> From Fox & Friends
> "The highest number of books rejected were for grade levels K-5, where an alarming 71 percent were not appropriately aligned with Florida standards or included prohibited topics and unsolicited strategies," the DOE said in the announcement.
> 
> "Reasons for rejecting textbooks included references to Critical Race Theory (CRT), inclusions of Common Core, and the unsolicited addition of Social Emotional Learning (SEL) in mathematics."
> ...


Happy Easter Crush..


----------



## whatithink (Apr 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Banning books, the new burning books.


Yeah, I'm intrigued as to how CRT is/was allegedly in 41% of Math books in FL, esp. K-5, given that CRT is an optional college level course afaik.

Censorship from any side is bad. It's not new though (in the US), and you only censor things that you are afraid of.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Not reading the thread?
> 
> "The DOE did not include a list of the rejected books or provide any examples of how they held references to CRT or other "unsolicited" materials."


Read the article I posted and then continue your research.
There were 80 books approve... "Most textbooks that will not be allowed for use by Florida public schools were for students in elementary grades kindergarten through fifth grade."
The reason for rejecting the 54 was given in the article:
_He said he was “grateful” that Education Commissioner Richard Corcoran and the FDOE “have conducted such a thorough vetting of these textbooks to ensure they comply with the law.”
In praising  DeSantis’ leadership, Corcoran said “we continue to reinforce parents’ rights by focusing on providing their children with a world-class education without the fear of indoctrination or exposure to dangerous and divisive concepts in our classrooms.”_

Looks like you may have fallen victim to old age, stubbornness and whatever it is that Daffy suffers from....
Magoo, what is it that concerns you so about Florida school books?
Looking forward to Daffy's answer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Banning books, the new burning books.


I don't recall you saying a peep about TO KILL A MOCKING BIRD when it was banned.
What about THE ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN when it was banned by various schools and libraries?
OF MICE AND MEN has been banned in some communities because of "profanity". That's fucked up. Where was your concern?

I could go on, but my point of your hypocrisy & ignorance is apparent.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Read the article I posted and then continue your research.
> There were 80 books approve... "Most textbooks that will not be allowed for use by Florida public schools were for students in elementary grades kindergarten through fifth grade."
> The reason for rejecting the 54 was given in the article:
> _He said he was “grateful” that Education Commissioner Richard Corcoran and the FDOE “have conducted such a thorough vetting of these textbooks to ensure they comply with the law.”
> ...


It appears that you have still not posted any examples of the banned content or even the titles of the banned books.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't recall you saying a peep about TO KILL A MOCKING BIRD when it was banned.
> What about THE ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN when it was banned by various schools and libraries?
> OF MICE AND MEN has been banned in some communities because of "profanity". That's fucked up. Where was your concern?
> 
> I could go on, but my point of your hypocrisy & ignorance is apparent.


When those books were "banned", people could read the content and decide for themselves whether the criticism was appropriate.

Not so in Florida.

Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> When those books were "banned", people could read the content and decide for themselves whether the criticism was appropriate.
> 
> Not so in Florida.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


When have you ever commented or were asked your opinion on a text book that was used or not used in your child's elementary education?
Please continue. everyone _is_ laughing at you Magoo....


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> When have you ever commented or were asked your opinion on a text book that was used or not used in your child's elementary education?
> Please continue. everyone _is_ laughing at you Magoo....


Still nothing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Still nothing.


Not surprised you're drawing a blank when it comes to TEXT books...
You've never been asked your thoughts on text books used by your children.
Wonder how many text books were looked at and rejected for whatever reason that you were never aware of....

For what it's worth, Florida ranks third in the country for k-12 education


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Not surprised you're drawing a blank when it comes to TEXT books...
> You've never been asked your thoughts on text books used by your children.
> Wonder how many text books were looked at and rejected for whatever reason that you were never aware of....


Still nothing.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 17, 2022)

espola said:


> Still nothing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't recall you saying a peep about TO KILL A MOCKING BIRD when it was banned.
> What about THE ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN when it was banned by various schools and libraries?
> OF MICE AND MEN has been banned in some communities because of "profanity". That's fucked up. Where was your concern?
> 
> I could go on, but my point of your hypocrisy & ignorance is apparent.


You ok? I’m worried about you. You are making less sense than usual . . . and that’s saying something.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Projecting again I see . . . Roy Cohn 101: accuse others of that which you are guilty. LE mumbling, bumbling, stumbling lying eyes all day!


----------



## whatithink (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> For what it's worth, Florida ranks third in the country for k-12 education


That's an interesting point and you could say that 41% of the Math books that helped FL achieve a rank of #3 for k-12 education have now been banned, which seems weird. Actually, the fact that they are Math books, and the headline is saying its CRT related is what I find really weird.

TBH, as I said above, I'm intrigued as to the reason (headlines aside) and find it extremely odd that I can't find the actual list of books anywhere, never mind the rationale per book. I do think that if someone, somewhere, could find CRT in Math books K-5 (!!), then I expect that their review of the Social Studies books will be close to cleaning house.

Censorship is just bad, irrespective of who is doing it, however, if you are going to do it, then at least be transparent and put it all out there.


----------



## crush (Apr 17, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't recall you saying a peep about TO KILL A MOCKING BIRD when it was banned.
> What about THE ADVENTURES OF HUCKLEBERRY FINN when it was banned by various schools and libraries?
> OF MICE AND MEN has been banned in some communities because of "profanity". That's fucked up. Where was your concern?
> 
> I could go on, but my point of your hypocrisy & ignorance is apparent.


Well, they did ban prayer time and the Pledge.  I say give each kid 15 minutes of "Special" time for Meditation, Prayer, Contemplation, Yoga or just some Quiet Time to reflect on the day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

whatithink said:


> That's an interesting point and you could say that 41% of the Math books that helped FL achieve a rank of #3 for k-12 education have now been banned, which seems weird. Actually, the fact that they are Math books, and the headline is saying its CRT related is what I find really weird.
> 
> TBH, as I said above, I'm intrigued as to the reason (headlines aside) and find it extremely odd that I can't find the actual list of books anywhere, never mind the rationale per book. I do think that if someone, somewhere, could find CRT in Math books K-5 (!!), then I expect that their review of the Social Studies books will be close to cleaning house.
> 
> Censorship is just bad, irrespective of who is doing it, however, if you are going to do it, then at least be transparent and put it all out there.


Every text book used, be it elementary or high school is reviewed.
Do think Magoo could submit a "text book" and have it used in class without a review?
Math books, history books, English books, foreign language....all get reviewed and some are chosen and some are rejected.

Seems as if the reasoning for banning or not choosing these books is addressed below.
.....More than half the textbooks being disallowed incorporated “prohibited topics or unsolicited strategies, including CRT,” while others were not allowed because publishers “rebranded” Common Core Standards. ....


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that you have still not posted any examples of the banned content or even the titles of the banned books.


What... you can't hack the site and look it up?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that you have still not posted any examples of the banned content or even the titles of the banned books.


3rd time this has been posted
_"More than half the textbooks being disallowed incorporated “prohibited topics or unsolicited strategies, including CRT,” while others were not allowed because publishers “rebranded” Common Core Standards."_


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> When have you ever commented or were asked your opinion on a text book that was used or not used in your child's elementary education?
> Please continue. everyone _is_ laughing at you Magoo....


He's a literal hack. Apparently a professional hack.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You ok? I’m worried about you. You are making less sense than usual . . . and that’s saying something.


Same old Ratboy
Daffy, as usual, you stick you nose where it does not belong...
Once again you are following me way to close and once again you have your nose stuck up my ass, don't worry, what you seem to be concerned with is my sphincter... 
F'n pinhead.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> 3rd time this has been posted
> _"More than half the textbooks being disallowed incorporated “prohibited topics or unsolicited strategies, including CRT,” while others were not allowed because publishers “rebranded” Common Core Standards."_


But no one, not you, the Florida DOE, or any of the offended publishers, has shown any actual examples of any offending text.

You seem to be content to accept the word of your corporate overlords without question.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> When those books were "banned", people could read the content and decide for themselves whether the criticism was appropriate.
> 
> Not so in Florida.
> 
> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.



Curious:

Do you live in a Prison ?

Your whole persona " swings " toward a jailbird.

Lying appears to be Your full time job.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

*State Textbook Adoption*
Textbook Adoption: California adopts instructional materials for students in grades 1 through 8 (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60200-60206). The governing board of each school district maintaining one or more high schools adopts instructional materials for use in the high schools under its control (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60400-60048). Curriculum frameworks provide guidance for implementing the content standards adopted by the state board of education. Frameworks are developed by the Instructional Quality Commission, formerly known as the Curriculum Development and Supplemental Materials Commission, which also reviews and recommends textbooks and other instructional materials to be adopted by the state board of education.


Textbook Adoption: Florida adopts textbooks at the state level. Each school year, no later than April 15, the commissioner of education appoints state instructional materials committees composed of individuals actively engaged in teaching, or in the supervision of teaching, in the public elementary, middle, or high schools and representing the major fields and levels in which instructional materials are used in the public schools (FLA. STAT. ANN. § 1006.29).



			https://www.ecs.org/clearinghouse/01/09/23/10923.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> But no one, not you, the Florida DOE, or any of the offended publishers, has shown any actual examples of any offending text.
> 
> You seem to be content to accept the word of your corporate overlords without question.


Nonsense...
Have you ever seen a list of books that were rejected by the State of California?
Is that you being content with the "word of your corporate overlords"?
Pfffftttt.....


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nonsense...
> Have you ever seen a list of books that were rejected by the State of California?
> Is that you being content with the "word of your corporate overlords"?
> Pfffftttt.....


Do you have some examples of elementary mathematics textbooks that were rejected by the State of California?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

Textbook Adoption:
*California* adopts instructional materials for students in grades 1 through 8 (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60200-60206). The governing board of each school district maintaining one or more high schools adopts instructional materials for use in the high schools under its control (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60400-60048). Curriculum frameworks provide guidance for implementing the content standards adopted by the state board of education.* Frameworks are developed by the Instructional Quality Commission*, formerly known as the Curriculum Development and Supplemental Materials Commission, which also *reviews and recommends textbooks and other instructional materials to be adopted by the state board of education**.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Textbook Adoption:
> *California* adopts instructional materials for students in grades 1 through 8 (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60200-60206). The governing board of each school district maintaining one or more high schools adopts instructional materials for use in the high schools under its control (CAL. EDUC. CODE § 60400-60048). Curriculum frameworks provide guidance for implementing the content standards adopted by the state board of education.* Frameworks are developed by the Instructional Quality Commission*, formerly known as the Curriculum Development and Supplemental Materials Commission, which also *reviews and recommends textbooks and other instructional materials to be adopted by the state board of education**.*


And? You certainly have a hard time answering simple questions.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you have some examples of elementary mathematics textbooks that were rejected by the State of California?


Apparently California, along with Florida, does not publish this information.
They both publish the textbooks that have been chosen by their respective boards of education.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You certainly have a hard time answering simple questions.


Certainly you have a hard time pulling your nose out of my ass as you parrot what concerns your mentor Magoo...


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

I have been prowling around the internet looking for more info, but all I have found are guesses.

-too much stress on the meaning of the equals sign
-in the fractions section, correct answers were "3/5"
-pictures of happy children of all races learning arithmetic together, with a non-white child of ambiguous gender performing at the board
-use of terms like "identity" or "transform"
-raising the concept of infinite sets, where everyone knows only God is infinite

The current unsolved arithmetic problem on this forum is a challenge to find the 8th root of 1


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> The current unsolved arithmetic problem on this forum is a challenge to find the 8th root of 1


This is much more than is needed to solve the problem completely --


----------



## whatithink (Apr 18, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Every text book used, be it elementary or high school is reviewed.
> Do think Magoo could submit a "text book" and have it used in class without a review?
> Math books, history books, English books, foreign language....all get reviewed and some are chosen and some are rejected.
> 
> ...


I get that everything is reviewed and potentially replaced based on standard cycles. The reference to CRT (for K-5 Math books), as I mentioned, is what's odd to me. TBH, it just seems like someone is trying to make some political points by whistling to a section of society, in the knowledge that they won't have to substantiate it before the media cycle moves on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2022)

espola said:


> This is much more than is needed to solve the problem completely --


I guess the question begs, which 1.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the question begs, which 1.


If you know a little math, it's an easy question.  If you know lots of math, it's a trick question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? You certainly have a hard time answering simple questions.


If I didn't know any better I would swear you're a parrot for the "professional" hack...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2022)

espola said:


> This is much more than is needed to solve the problem completely --


Are you an actual teacher? If not, how do you know what homework is?


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

We are all aware of the rising prices of motor fuel (although they seem to be coming back down slowly now) and most of us know about the recent record profits of the oil companies, but how many know about this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516789332551639045


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you an actual teacher? If not, how do you know what homework is?


If you passed high school math courses or even middle school pre-calc, you know one obvious correct answer.  If you did well in high school math courses, you know two correct answers.  If you took and understood some college-level math courses often taught to majors in mathematics (of course), physics, and engineering, you know four correct answers.  There may be more correct answers derivable in some advanced discipline (tensor calculus and/or theoretical physics?) but my training ends short of that possibility, so I don't know if there are more than four.  In a general handwave analysis, searching for an 8th root one should not be surprised to find 8 possible roots, although we know from simple examples similar to this one that sometimes some of the multiple roots are identical.


----------



## crush (Apr 20, 2022)

espola said:


> We are all aware of the rising prices of motor fuel (although they seem to be coming back down slowly now) and most of us know about the recent record profits of the oil companies, but how many know about this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516789332551639045


Diesel is going up, gee I wonder why?  Gas will surge so hi people will get upset and finally blame it on the real cheaters of our country.  The truth is coming out day by day, drip by drip and even you will believe the truth  JD is going after the three letter agencies and some Foundations that were spying, cheating and then lying about it. t caught them all. Flynn said you F%^$ with the wrong General. General Stanley knows it all and has shared the truth about everything. This has been the largest Military sting operation ever done in the world. Love you Espola. It's all going to work itself out. Let's all get along for the kids sake. Talking and debating as adults with the latest ideas has always gone on in life and should never be silenced. Freedom of speech is where freedom starts. They tried to keep us from seeing each other smile in the local square, pubs and eat places with forced mask or else. The forcing mask and 6 feet get away from me has done damage. No hugs allowed either. No Thanksgiving or Christmas with the non vax, remember that? Hang in their Grandpa, life is going to be so amazing


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 20, 2022)

espola said:


> If you passed high school math courses or even middle school pre-calc, you know one obvious correct answer.  If you did well in high school math courses, you know two correct answers.  If you took and understood some college-level math courses often taught to majors in mathematics (of course), physics, and engineering, you know four correct answers.  There may be more correct answers derivable in some advanced discipline (tensor calculus and/or theoretical physics?) but my training ends short of that possibility, so I don't know if there are more than four.  In a general handwave analysis, searching for an 8th root one should not be surprised to find 8 possible roots, although we know from simple examples similar to this one that sometimes some of the multiple roots are identical.


So you're not a credentialed teacher therefore you have no idea what homework is or isn't...

SIYL...


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're not a credentialed teacher therefore you have no idea what homework is or isn't...
> 
> SIYL...


Have you tried asking your kid's math teacher for the answer?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Have you tried asking your kid's math teacher for the answer?


Why? You don't know?

I know you're a professional hack.

I know you're not a credentialed teacher.

I know you know nothing about how crypto currency operates.

I know you don't kmow the difference between a stare and compare and spying. 

I love hearing about everything you don't know...


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Why? You don't know?
> 
> I know you're a professional hack.
> 
> ...


You're babbling.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 20, 2022)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


You didn't answer the question.. do you need help?


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Fox News and the New Geography --


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 20, 2022)

S


espola said:


> You're babbling.


Still nothing? Try using Google if you need help..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2022)

Looks like Fox gave the upper peninsula to Canada...
It's not like they claimed Hunter Biden's laptop was fake...
What is scary, the FBI seemingly had the laptop but now they don't know where it's at.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like Fox gave the upper peninsula to Canada...
> It's not like they claimed Hunter Biden's laptop was fake...
> What is scary, the FBI seemingly had the laptop but now they don't know where it's at.


Maybe it's in Canada.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2022)

espola said:


> Fox News and the New Geography --
> 
> View attachment 13326


They know their audience . . . is lazy, stupid and unaware.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They know their audience . . . is lazy, stupid and unaware.


Advertisers love them because they are pre-screened for gullibility.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 21, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They know their audience . . . is lazy, stupid and unaware.



CNN

@CNN

CNN+, the streaming service that was hyped as one of the most signifiant developments in the history of CNN, will shut down on April 30, just one month after it launched.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> CNN
> @CNN
> 
> CNN+, the streaming service that was hyped as one of the most signifiant developments in the history of CNN, will shut down on April 30, just one month after it launched.


Shhhh...don't tell E and Sunshine.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Advertisers love them because they are pre-screened for gullibility.


So still nothing. I thought so.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2022)

Abbott:  I pullled off a political stunt that cost my state's citizens a billion dollars.
De Santis:  Hold my beer.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Abbott:  I pullled off a political stunt that cost my state's citizens a billion dollars.
> De Santis:  Hold my beer.


Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton said this week that Texans pay more than $850 million per year on illegal immigration, and the recent surge at the border could cause that amount to surpass $1 billion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 22, 2022)

A


Lion Eyes said:


> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton said this week that Texans pay more than $850 million per year on illegal immigration, and the recent surge at the border could cause that amount to surpass $1 billion.


Again... don't let Magoof and Ratboy know this.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 22, 2022)

"Liberals ruin everything. Disney executives say the iconic characters Tinker Bell and Captain Hook of the classic 1953 animated film _Peter Pan_ are “problematic.” As a result, Disney has placed a disclaimer on the Disney+ streaming service to flag this issue for viewers.

Tinker Bell and Captain Hook are reportedly seen as “perpetuating negative stereotypes,” according to the company. Disney says the tiny fictional fairy Tinker Bell is problematic because she is “body-conscious” and is jealous of the attention Peter Pan gives to Wendy.

Captain Hook, on the other hand, is problematic because the prosthetic hook he wears in place of his hand apparently shows prejudice against disabled people because of his villainous nature.

Disney created a team called “Stories Matter,” which is tasked with combing through Disney movies and flagging them for potential problematic characters."


----------



## crush (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2022)

crush said:


> View attachment 13352


He said he couldn’t work at fox anymore after 1/6 and all the lies.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He said he couldn’t work at fox anymore after 1/6 and all the lies.


So he chose CNN because of their stellar record of reporting the facts ?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> So he chose CNN because of their stellar record of reporting the facts ?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


this explains ALOT


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


Come on DAFFY...start at Hunter Biden's laptop...


----------



## crush (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He said he couldn’t work at fox anymore after 1/6 and all the lies.




Yes, Jan 6th was so hard on Chris emotionally and it was time for a change.  Plus he got a great deal to be the man @ CNN+.  When I was working in the Yellow Pages and the .COM crazies were out in force stealing my top reps, many left for greener pasture because of the WWW signing bonuses and fat salaries.  These liars would lie to my reps that the grass is greener where they work, but in all reality they had no real grass to mow. It was mostly start up KA$H to play with   I would say 3/4 of the reps would come back after a few months working at the .COM company.  Most ran out of funding and went OB.  I did have one rep that was smart and picked a winning .COM company and dude retired in 2005.  He got early stock options and turned them into retirement.  He also got in the inner circle and made one great investment after another.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Come on DAFFY...start at Hunter Biden's laptop...


And? Remember I don’t speak or understand nutter so you’ll have to explain the meaning behind that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> this explains ALOT


So nothing? Just bumper sticker stimuli that you have been conditioned to respond to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And? Remember I don’t speak or understand nutter so you’ll have to explain the meaning behind that.


Busy erasing all doubt...
Atta boy Daffy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Busy erasing all doubt...
> Atta boy Daffy.


So nothing? Just bumper sticker stimuli that you have been conditioned to respond to.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing? Just bumper sticker stimuli that you have been conditioned to respond to.


When someone ask me to explain what has CNN lied about( because they dont think CNN lies ) , it’s not worth a response

the bubble is so tight around you I’m surprised you can even breathe

You are the NPC meme in live living color , Don’t be that person , strive to be smarter


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> When someone ask me to explain what has CNN lied about( because they dont think CNN lies ) , it’s not worth a response
> 
> the bubble is so tight around you I’m surprised you can even breathe
> 
> You are the NPC meme in live living color , Don’t be that person , strive to be smarter


Oh they get things wrong, but did they purposely aim to deceive? Did they air a retraction? Do you hold your choices for information to the same standard? Do you hold your preferred politicians to such a standard?


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh they get things wrong, but did they purposely aim to deceive? Did they air a retraction? Do you hold your choices for information to the same standard? Do you hold your preferred politicians to such a standard?


you asked yesterday what they got wrong

Less than 24 hours later you concede they get things wrong , lol.

but it’s different when CNN get things wrong ?


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Oh they *((CNN))* get things wrong, but did they purposely aim to deceive? *


Yes, they *((CNN)) *100% kept the lap top from hell off the nightly news on purpose. Papa Joe has some explaining to do and he should have had to do that back in 2020, not today after he ruined our country. Talk about selling us all out and doing evil deeds to others  If my Dem and Lib pals saw what I saw yesterday, they would have stayed home and not voted at all and even the 2000 mules would have not cheated for Joe. This is pure evil and sic Husker. Come on man, you can't seriously support this man and his son can you? No amount of cheating could have helped The Big Guy and HRC and BO and the rest of the gangsters if we all saw what was on the lap top from hell and that Weiner lap top. Sex and money sold our country down the river, go figure   All they *((CNN))* talked about was "Russia, Russia, Russia, Impeach 45, Mask, Close small business, pay to get jab and then if you say no, you get fired."  Chris, Brian, Don and Anderson will have to explain themselves to the Military and it's not my problem to solve why they lied about the lap tops.  ABC News had the story of Bill and Jeffrey and turned it down.  What has been done has been done.  We are not here to judge, only here to watch and learn and never do what these people did to our country and the world for $$$$$.  People only cheat, spy and lie for money and power.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh they get things wrong, but did they purposely aim to deceive? Did they air a retraction? Do you hold your choices for information to the same standard? Do you hold your preferred politicians to such a standard?


I admit I don't watch the Sean and Tucker network much, so I am at a loss here.  What is the latest Hunter laptop news?


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2022)

espola said:


> I admit I don't watch the Sean and Tucker network much, so I am at a loss here.  What is the latest Hunter laptop news?


I don't have a Tel A Vision and only see some clips from Sean and Tucker.  I used to watch both CNN and Fox to see both sides.  I can say this after watching for years; they are one and the same.  Sean wants war and now he and Sean Penn have teamed up to help get America in combat.  Sean sold me on the Iraq war and I took the bait.  I was fooled with war.  Tucker and Hunter know each other very well.  Hunter was the middleman at the highest level of pay to play in our country.  Seth and Julian all said that 98% of DC is guilty.  If you needed a favor, you went directly to Hunter.  So here is the latest on the lap top from hell. * It's real and authentic.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> you asked yesterday what they got wrong
> 
> Less than 24 hours later you concede they get things wrong , lol.
> 
> but it’s different when CNN get things wrong ?


You said they lied. What did they lie about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

espola said:


> I admit I don't watch the Sean and Tucker network much, so I am at a loss here.  What is the latest Hunter laptop news?


It’s just a conditioned stimulus that gets the control subjects drooling . . . another in the long list of stimuli that arouses the desired response. Like “LOIS LERNER!” “IRS!” “BENGHAZI!!!” “BLM!!” (Both BLM’s) “ANTIFA!” HILLARY!” “WHITEWATER!!” “BIRTH CERTIFICATE!” and a number of other bumper sticker style catch phrases meant to evoke anger and a knowing nod amongst the indoctrinated. They can’t explain any of it logically, one is just either in on it or an extreme commie, socialist, fascist, trans, queer from another country! Lol!


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You said they lied. What did they lie about?


if I give you another 24 hours you may have it figured out all on your own

you”ve made decent progress in the last 24 hours


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 24, 2022)

espola said:


> I admit I don't watch the Sean and Tucker network much, so I am at a loss here.  What is the latest Hunter laptop news?


Try reading the Washington Post or the New York Times....even CNN has admitted that they got the Hunter Biden laptop story wrong
If you seek it, the truth is out there...


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try reading the Washington Post or the New York Times....even CNN has admitted that they got the Hunter Biden laptop story wrong
> If you seek it, the truth is out there...


If they got something wrong, what is the "right" news of HB's laptop?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> if I give you another 24 hours you may have it figured out all on your own
> 
> you”ve made decent progress in the last 24 hours


I’m not into your silly games. Back your assertion like an adult.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try reading the Washington Post or the New York Times....even CNN has admitted that they got the Hunter Biden laptop story wrong
> If you seek it, the truth is out there...


Yes, yes “do the research! WWG1WGA!” You may not think you have been influenced, but it’s obvious, you have.


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m not into your silly games. Back your assertion like an adult.


No more games at this stage.  We need to back up our smack with facts.  Did you ask Espola why he super ignores me?  I want to debate the latest and greatest happenings going on in the world.  It's time we all debate and make things better and fairer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2022)

crush said:


> No more games at this stage.  We need to back up our smack with facts.  Did you ask Espola why he super ignores me?  I want to debate the latest and greatest happenings going on in the world.  It's time we all debate and make things better and fairer.


If you haven’t noticed there are those that come ready to talk and others who simply want to provoke and be rude.
Espola? Why do you have Crush on ignore? Or are you just ignoring his posts?
There, you feel better now? 
Now turn off the Christian radio and go get some exercise, THAT will make you feel much better than depending on others.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try reading the Washington Post or the New York Times....even CNN has admitted that they got the Hunter Biden laptop story wrong
> If you seek it, the truth is out there...


It appears that you are afraid to post what you know to be true because it might not be.


----------



## Brav520 (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m not into your silly games. Back your assertion like an adult.


you flip flopped in less than 24 hours , you really think anyone buys that you want to discuss this in good faith?


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you haven’t noticed there are those that come ready to talk and others who simply want to provoke and be rude.
> Espola? Why do you have Crush on ignore? Or are you just ignoring his posts?
> There, you feel better now?
> Now turn off the Christian radio and go get some exercise, THAT will make you feel much better than depending on others.


He's a waste of time.  If he ever posts anything readable,  be sure to let me know.


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you haven’t noticed there are those that come ready to talk and others who simply want to provoke and be rude.
> Espola? Why do you have Crush on ignore? Or are you just ignoring his posts?
> There, you feel better now?
> Now turn off the Christian radio and go get some exercise, THAT will make you feel much better than depending on others.


Thanks for asking for me. He likes you and I bet will answer you.  I want to do better in my communications with the both of you.  We need to work this all out as a family, not as enemies.  I love you both, regardless of our difference in politics and religion.  I did lose my cool a few times in the past and for that I am sorry.  I am for whatever the real truth is.


----------



## crush (Apr 24, 2022)

espola said:


> He's a waste of time.  If he ever posts anything readable,  be sure to let me know.


Answer the question, truly ignore or just dont respond?  @Hüsker Dü, ask him to be more clear of the truth.  I understand I am a waste of his time.


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

*FBI director says violence directed at police officers unlike anything he's seen before*
*There were 73 police officers murdered in 2021*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

Twitter was just sold to Elon Musk...


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twitter was just sold to Elon Musk...


Get ready for, "My fellow Americans.........."


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

Freedom of Speech baby.  Say whatever you want folks.....lol.  Freedom Freedom Freedom Freedom!!!!!  









						Twitter accepts buyout, giving Elon Musk total control of the company
					

It’s Elon’s show now




					www.theverge.com


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

Drip, drip, drip......... is going to be one big red tsunami of news from the lap tops from hell that the losers will blame it all on Russia and will look to shut off energy and food so they can ruin other people's lives, although, "we the people" did nothing to deserve this treatment.  This is what cheating and spying does to a country and one's own soul.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

(Eagle Pass, TX) -- The body of a Texas Army National Guardsman, who disappeared into the quick moving Rio Grande, has been recovered. It was found about ten Monday morning, by crews who had been scouring the riverbanks

Specialist Bishop Evans dove into the water on Friday, while attempting to rescue two illegal aliens, who appeared to be drowning.


The Texas Rangers say they were smuggling drugs, and are now in federal custody.









						Body Of Texas Guardsman Recovered | NewsRadio 740 KTRH | KTRH Local Houston and Texas News
					

KTRH-AM covering local news from Houston and across Texas.




					ktrh.iheart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Twitter was just sold to Elon Musk...


Never been on Twitter, is there some major significance to this purchase? Will it matter? Isn’t Twitter just like throw away art?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never been on Twitter, is there some major significance to this purchase? Will it matter? Isn’t Twitter just like throw away art?


Just one more post erasing all doubt....


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never been on Twitter, is there some major significance to this purchase? Will it matter? Isn’t Twitter just like throw away art?


I have never seen anything posted on twitter that could not have been posted somewhere else.  There is no magic to twitter, just human addiction.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> I have never seen anything posted on twitter that could not have been posted somewhere else.  There is no magic to twitter, just human addiction.


_*And the ability to censor speech they may disagree with...*_

*Elon Musk's buying Twitter is good for free speech. And a 'nightmare' for progressives.*
*Despite warnings that censorship is necessary 'for democracy to survive,' Elon Musk does not appear to be sufficiently terrified of free speech.*








						Elon Musk's buying Twitter is good for free speech. And a 'nightmare' for progressives.
					

Despite warnings that censorship is necessary 'for democracy to survive,' Elon Musk does not appear to be sufficiently terrified of free speech.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _*And the ability to censor speech they may disagree with...*_
> 
> *Elon Musk's buying Twitter is good for free speech. And a 'nightmare' for progressives.*
> *Despite warnings that censorship is necessary 'for democracy to survive,' Elon Musk does not appear to be sufficiently terrified of free speech.*
> ...


"
Jonathan Turley
Opinion columnist
"


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> "
> Jonathan Turley
> Opinion columnist
> "


Maybe you can start engaging me again and try and work together as a team?  I am here for you to help you with the truth.  You will do it and when you do, the forum will go from dark to light.  I love you Grandpa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just one more post erasing all doubt....


So you have no opinion or insight?


----------



## whatithink (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _*And the ability to censor speech they may disagree with...*_
> 
> *Elon Musk's buying Twitter is good for free speech. And a 'nightmare' for progressives.*
> *Despite warnings that censorship is necessary 'for democracy to survive,' Elon Musk does not appear to be sufficiently terrified of free speech.*
> ...


There is at least some accountability with a public company if they engage in censorship; to their shareholders, AGMs, analyst calls etc. A private company doesn't need to do any of that or explain any of that. This may be great for twitter or not. We'll see in time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> _*And the ability to censor speech they may disagree with...*_
> 
> *Elon Musk's buying Twitter is good for free speech. And a 'nightmare' for progressives.*
> *Despite warnings that censorship is necessary 'for democracy to survive,' Elon Musk does not appear to be sufficiently terrified of free speech.*
> ...


I’m pretty sure this won’t change my life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

whatithink said:


> There is at least some accountability with a public company if they engage in censorship; to their shareholders, AGMs, analyst calls etc. A private company doesn't need to do any of that or explain any of that. This may be great for twitter or not. We'll see in time.


So is this a king play by Musk? Maybe he has unresolved control issues.


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

whatithink said:


> There is at least some accountability with a public company if they engage in censorship; to their shareholders, AGMs, analyst calls etc. A private company doesn't need to do any of that or explain any of that. This may be great for twitter or not. We'll see in time.


It ((Twitter)) has $43,000,000,000 reasons to be great for those who have shares to cash in.  Nice win   Now the big Q is when will t be allowed to have his free speech back?  I'm still shocked that a company banned a sitting US President and his Arm Forces.


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is this a king play by Musk? Maybe he has unresolved control issues.


It's amazing the power of one little man who smokes weed all day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you have no opinion or insight?


I'm all for freedom of speech, including speech from morons like yourself....


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m pretty sure this won’t change my life.


Haven't all of t's followers switched to TRUTH by now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> "
> Jonathan Turley
> Opinion columnist
> "


Jonathan Turley is a nationally recognized legal scholar who has written extensively in areas ranging from constitutional law to legal theory to tort law. After a stint at Tulane Law School, Professor Turley joined the GW Law faculty in 1990, and in 1998, became the youngest chaired professor in the school’s history. 

He is the founder and executive director of the Project for Older Prisoners (POPS). He has written more than three dozen academic articles that have appeared in a variety of leading law journals including those of Cornell, Duke, Georgetown, Harvard, and Northwestern Universities, among others. He most recently completed a three-part study of the historical and constitutional evolution of the military system. 

Professor Turley has served as counsel in some of the most notable cases in the last two decades, including his representation of the Area 51 workers at a secret air base in Nevada; the nuclear couriers at Oak Ridge, Tennessee; the Rocky Flats grand jury in Colorado; Dr. Eric Foretich, the husband in the Elizabeth Morgan custody controversy; and four former U.S. Attorney Generals during the Clinton impeachment litigation. Professor Turley also has served as counsel in a variety of national security and terrorism cases, and has been ranked as one of the top 10 lawyers handling military cases.

He has served as a consultant on homeland security and constitutional issues, and is a frequent witness before the House and Senate on constitutional and statutory issues as well as tort reform legislation. He also is a nationally recognized legal commentator; he ranked 38th in the top 100 most cited ‘public intellectuals’ in a recent study by Judge Richard Posner and was found to be the second most cited law professor in the country. 

He is a member of the USA Today board of contributors and the recipient of the “2005 Single Issue Advocate of the Year” – the annual opinion award for the Aspen Institute and The Week magazine. More than 400 of his articles on legal and policy issues regularly appear in national newspapers. He also has worked as the CBS and NBC legal analyst, respectively, during national controversies.









						Jonathan Turley
					

Jonathan Turley is a nationally recognized legal scholar who has written extensively in areas ranging from constitutional law to legal theory to tort law. After a stint at Tulane Law School, Professor Turley joined the GW Law faculty in 1990, and in 1998, became the youngest chaired professor in...




					www.law.gwu.edu


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Jonathan Turley is a nationally recognized legal scholar who has written extensively in areas ranging from constitutional law to legal theory to tort law. After a stint at Tulane Law School, Professor Turley joined the GW Law faculty in 1990, and in 1998, became the youngest chaired professor in the school’s history.
> 
> He is the founder and executive director of the Project for Older Prisoners (POPS). He has written more than three dozen academic articles that have appeared in a variety of leading law journals including those of Cornell, Duke, Georgetown, Harvard, and Northwestern Universities, among others. He most recently completed a three-part study of the historical and constitutional evolution of the military system.
> 
> ...


It appears that you agree that that article you linked was his opinion.


----------



## crush (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Haven't all of t's followers switched to TRUTH by now?


I have android and right now only Apple allowed to use TS.  I did sign up on my computer and just waiting for the truth to go live for all to see.  Once Elon has Twitter 100% under his control and TruthSocial is under t's control, then the truth will be dripped.  The a big red wave and then trials and tribulation for all eyes to see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> It appears that you agree that that article you linked was his opinion.


.
From the article linked:
*Jonathan Turley Opinion columnist*

_Good job Clouseau..._


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

*“If all printers were determined not to print anything till they were sure it would offend nobody, there would be very little printed.”*

*Benjamin Franklin*


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> .
> From the article linked:
> *Jonathan Turley Opinion columnist*
> 
> _Good job Clouseau..._


So what, after what I am sure is some deep thought and historical research, is YOUR opinion?


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> .
> From the article linked:
> *Jonathan Turley Opinion columnist*
> 
> _Good job Clouseau..._


Here are some more opinions. I formulated a concept that I call the Texas Poker Pot after I witnessed a poker game among my Navy roommates when I was in aviation electronics school at NAS Memphis.  Twitter has value only because of its traffic.  If a significant proportion of users rebel and move somewhere else or to a newly-created phenomenon (such as t's highly successful move to TRUTH), Musk will be left with a very expensive, but empty, pot.









						Twitter Users Are Threatening To Ditch Platform Over Elon Musk Purchase
					

Twitter users have threatened to deactivate their accounts after news broke that Twitter may approve Elon Musk's offer to buy the technology giant on Monday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## whatithink (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is this a king play by Musk? Maybe he has unresolved control issues.


Musk is a risk taker, and paying 46B for a company that makes very little money / loses money seems a large risk to me. Who knows what his intent is or why. I would expect him to reinstate T though, that will generate some more traffic / revenue.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

espola said:


> Here are some more opinions. I formulated a concept that I call the Texas Poker Pot after I witnessed a poker game among my Navy roommates when I was in Aviation electronics school at NAS Memphis.  Twitter has value only because of its traffic.  If a significant proportion of users rebel and move somewhere else or to a newly-created phenomenon (such as t's highly successful move to TRUTH), Musk will be left with s very expensive, but empty, pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure your concept is fascinating, thanks Magoo... 
Twitter has been losing money for a while...
Wondering, how many of Musk's investments have turned into empty pots?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Musk is a risk taker, and paying 46B for a company that makes very little money / loses money seems a large risk to me. Who knows what his intent is or why. I would expect him to reinstate T though, that will generate some more traffic / revenue.


t said he don’t want none.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did they get wrong?


There you go again flaunting your ignorance and stupidity like it's a badge of honor.  But your drunk...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing? Just bumper sticker stimuli that you have been conditioned to respond to.


More proof of your stupidity...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2022)

crush said:


> Answer the question, truly ignore or just dont respond?  @Hüsker Dü, ask him to be more clear of the truth.  I understand I am a waste of his time.


When Tweedledum and Tweedledee ignore you it's not because they don't like you or understand you it's because they can't handle people who speak up against their leftist agenda. Take it as a badge of honor..


----------



## whatithink (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t said he don’t want none.


Fake news surely. If T can get back on twitter with tens of millions of followers, I don't see any principle he pretends to have standing in his way.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2022)

whatithink said:


> Fake news surely. If T can get back on twitter with tens of millions of followers, I don't see any principle he pretends to have standing in his way.


Complete lack of principle. Maybe that’s the attraction, the cult were tired of all the accountability and morals they were surrounded with growing up. That and he gave them someone to blame.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2022)

crush said:


> I have android and right now only Apple allowed to use TS.  I did sign up on my computer and just waiting for the truth to go live for all to see.  Once Elon has Twitter 100% under his control and TruthSocial is under t's control, then the truth will be dripped.  The a big red wave and then trials and tribulation for all eyes to see.


It's also interesting as the two appear to work in tandem.. Magoof and Sunshine.  One ignores you and the other does as well. It's like they're BFFs messaging each other at night... " hey, let's ignore xyz today because I can't handle their truth" 

Don't worry... be happy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Complete lack of principle. Maybe that’s the attraction, the cult were tired of all the accountability and morals they were surrounded with growing up. That and he gave them someone to blame.


Who do you blame Daffy?
What principles come to mind regarding the withdrawal from Afghanistan?
What cult leaves behind their citizens and thousands of Afghan allies?
What grown up plan results in 13 US service personnel losing their lives? And attacks innocent people with drones killing 10?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey Daff, while your attempting to figure out whom to blame...ponder some of this.
Biden and the Democrats passed "Covid Relief" to the tune of 1.9 billion and resulted in major inflation among other things and did very little or nothing for covid relief ...see test kit delivery, omicron.
We can start talking about Biden's delusional "the border is closed" policy whenever you want.


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2022)

"I think a family should be a white mom, a white dad and white kids" is not racist, according to Trucker Randy Smith of Michigan, a radio host and Republican who has declared himself to be a Democrat candidate "in order to confuse the voters".


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Are you going to explain again how you can get rich on overnight Fed transactions?


I was thinking your cryptography experience might clear it up for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> My NSA Crypto clearance was active when I retired in 2008.


Show me.


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I was thinking your cryptography experience might clear it up for you.


Welcome back Bro.  I sure could use some help with Husker Du and Espola.  When do birds sing Bruddah IZ?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> "I think a family should be a white mom, a white dad and white kids" is not racist, according to Trucker Randy Smith of Michigan, a radio host and Republican who has declared himself to be a Democrat candidate "in order to confuse the voters".


This idiot has no chance of winning office. 
The guy is a sick joke.

You suppose he also thinks the border is closed...?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> "I think a family should be a white mom, a white dad and white kids" is not racist, according to Trucker Randy Smith of Michigan, a radio host and Republican who has declared himself to be a Democrat candidate "in order to confuse the voters".


And you don't believe that people on the left think the same thing? You must be drinking that ignorance beer with Sunshine...


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And you don't believe that people on the left think the same thing? You must be drinking that ignorance beer with Sunshine...


I don't know what people on the left think.  How do you know that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> I don't know what people on the left think.  How do you know that?


DYOR


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> DYOR


MS - MSUD


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> MS - MSUD


The why are the new age, “trump conservatives” (for lack of a worse term) the laziest bunch of people ever? At least online they come off that way or is it a Q thing? “Do the research, you’ll see!” . . . that is if you use their sources to do that research.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The why are the new age, “trump conservatives” (for lack of a worse term) the laziest bunch of people ever? At least online they come off that way or is it a Q thing? “Do the research, you’ll see!” . . . that is if you use their sources to do that research.


Sure thing Sunshine. Kinda like when you said nobody was saying the vaccine prevents you from getting or spreading covid.
DYOR Ratboy..


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

espola said:


> MS - MSUD


Snappy... but you never answered the question. You never do anyway. Go hack something...


----------



## crush (Apr 26, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Snappy... but you never answered the question. You never do anyway. Go hack something...


He only answers questions from Husker Du....lol.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 26, 2022)

crush said:


> He only answers questions from Husker Du....lol.


I know. They probably DM each other at night before they go to bed too...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The why are the new age, “trump conservatives” (for lack of a worse term) the laziest bunch of people ever? At least online they come off that way or is it a Q thing? “Do the research, you’ll see!” . . . that is if you use their sources to do that research.


When did the Washington Post and the New York Times become suspect to the likes of you Daffy?
Quick reminder Daff...remaining silent is always a good option for you...


----------



## espola (Apr 28, 2022)

One might hope that the latest natterings of Perjury Taylor Greene would be the end of her political career, but then we have examples such as Louie Gohmert to demonstrate that people as dumb as her keep on getting re-elected.


----------



## thirteenknots (Apr 28, 2022)

*Original:*


espola said:


> I don't know what people on the left think.  How do you know that?


*True:*


espola said:


> I don't know what to think.  How's that!



Oh so many words clouded your TRUE meaning.


----------



## crush (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 13417


Sounds like many Democrats...
Looks like the ignorant heard is headed to homes belonging to Supreme Court Justices that they disagree with.
*“It is time to heed the Constitution and return the issue of abortion to the people’s elected representatives.”*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2022)

GOP Candidate Accused Of Murdering His Wife Wins Primary Election From Jail
					

Andrew Wilhoite is awaiting trial in the death of Elizabeth “Nikki” Wilhoite.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## what-happened (May 6, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13462


this guy's twitter handle couldn't be more appropriate..Are we talking prevention here?  is abortion prevention? birth control? 

What's even funnier, a man's stoopid post is being posted by a man...with men in the background trying to make policy about what they think is a woman's only issue.  Talk about a shallow approach to discussing abortion - a medical procedure, when conducted after a very specific time, obviously results in death. 

But go ahead and endorse a self proclaimed  idiot on social media.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2022)

“Yes we know it discriminates and we will fight for our right to discriminate in a court of law!”








						DeSantis-appointed judge signals Florida's congressional map is unconstitutional for diminishing Black representation | CNN Politics
					

A Florida circuit court judge signaled Wednesday that a new congressional map championed by Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis is likely unconstitutional, siding with Democrats and voting rights groups who said the map would illegally suppress Black voters in northern Florida.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 11, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Yes we know it discriminates and we will fight for our right to discriminate in a court of law!”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*“Yes we know it discriminates and we will fight for our right to discriminate in a court of law!”* _wisdom from Daffy f'n Duck_

*New York judge blocks Democratic-drawn congressional map for 'political bias'*
By Melissa Holzberg DePalo and Ethan Cohen








						New York judge blocks Democratic-drawn congressional map for 'political bias' | CNN Politics
					

A New York judge has blocked the state's new congressional map, which would have given Democrats the advantage in 22 of the state's 26 congressional seats, from going into effect for violating the state's constitution.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (May 12, 2022)

The Adidas ad for their new line of sports bras was banned in the UK because it shows (gasp!) women wearing sports bras.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 12, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13462


From a guy who doesnʻt give a shit about Twitter..

You really are an idiot. A Mega Idiot...


----------



## crush (May 12, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> From a guy who doesnʻt give a shit about Twitter..
> 
> You really are an idiot. A Mega Idiot...


Some people are MENAs, Make Everything Normal Again.  Sorry folks, the days of cheating, spying, lying and pay to play are now over.  The new normal is now at play.


----------



## espola (May 12, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> From a guy who doesnʻt give a shit about Twitter..
> 
> You really are an idiot. A Mega Idiot...


I got this from an image copy on FB of an Instagram post.  No twitter involved.

You're doing great.  Those people are not laughing at you.  Please continue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2022)

espola said:


> I got this from an image copy on FB of an Instagram post.  No twitter involved.
> 
> You're doing great.  Those people are not laughing at you.  Please continue.


That one is a maga idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 12, 2022)

espola said:


> I got this from an image copy on FB of an Instagram post.  No twitter involved.
> 
> You're doing great.  Those people are not laughing at you.  Please continue.


Lol! It's called social media. FB, IG, Twitter..


Go grow your beard and dye it red. A matching couple..


----------



## espola (May 12, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol! It's called social media. FB, IG, Twitter..
> 
> 
> Go grow your beard and dye it red. A matching couple..


Your repetitive displays of ignorance do not displease me.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Your repetitive displays of ignorance do not displease me.


Talk about repetitive..
Growing older and getting stale ... WTG E!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 12, 2022)

crush said:


> Some people are MENAs, Make Everything Normal Again.  Sorry folks, the days of cheating, spying, lying and pay to play are now over.  The new normal is now at play.


These guys are hilarious.  One is just a tad less coherent then JB and the other can't get out of his own way. One is a hack and a perv and the other is a sexist.


----------



## espola (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 14, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13561


 I know you're wondering.  Does this guy use his fly at the urinal.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2022)

The mass murderer in Buffalo echoed Tucker Carlson themes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2022)

espola said:


> The mass murderer in Buffalo echoed Tucker Carlson themes.


For those of us who don't watch Tucker Carlson...do tell!


----------



## espola (May 16, 2022)

I guess Matt Gaetz realizes he has no political career left so he is free to claim that "Replacement Theory" as espoused by Carson and Stefaniak is "race-neutral".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2022)

*‘Numbers don’t lie’*​

Over the past decade, the Anti-Defamation League has counted about 450 U.S. murders committed by political extremists.​

Of these 450 killings, right-wing extremists committed about 75 percent. Islamic extremists were responsible for about 20 percent, and left-wing extremists were responsible for 4 percent.​

Nearly half of the murders were specifically tied to white supremacists:​


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2022)

*Numbers don't lie...*

*Chicago reached at least 800 homicides in 2021, a level not seen in 25 years*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 17, 2022)

...and the beat goes on...

_The shooting in Buffalo on Saturday has horrified Americans, but it was massacre as usual in Chicago this weekend and few outside the Windy City noticed.

At least 33 people were shot, five fatally, according to police. Five of the victims were in the 1st police district, which covers the downtown Loop and Near South Side. The city’s daily mayhem isn’t limited to high-crime neighborhoods but has spread to busy commercial areas. Shootings in the 1st district are up 60% over last year.

Sixteen-year-old Seandell Holliday was shot in the chest and killed in downtown Millennium Park. He’s the 97th child shot and 20th slain this year. The previous weekend 24 people were shot, six fatally.

Mayor Lori Lightfoot and Chicago’s politicians haven’t stopped the violence, and on Sunday she announced that unaccompanied minors will no longer be allowed in Millennium Park after 6 p.m. Thursday through Sunday. Chicago has long had an 11 p.m. city-wide curfew for minors, but Ms. Lightfoot said on Monday that she would bump it up to 10 p.m. on the weekends.

“This restriction aims to build a culture of care in our public spaces instead of using police enforcement to criminalize our youth,” the mayor’s spokeswoman Kate LeFurgy told us.

If you want to understand Chicago’s public-order problem in a nutshell, there it is.* Normal policing is considered criminalizing youth, as opposed to getting criminals off the streets.* Instead the mayor won’t let unaccompanied teens visit a city park alone in the evenings on weekends. Does anyone really believe this will make a difference, assuming it is even enforced?

Between 2020 and 2021, Chicago cut its police budget by some $63 million. The city has since restored and increased funding, but it has also reduced the size of its authorized police force by eliminating more than 600 vacancies between 2019 and 2022.

The cops know they lack political support to do their dangerous jobs and have responded by resigning and retiring en masse. Chicago now has 1,343 fewer sworn officers than it did in May 2020. Get ready for more bloody weekends this summer._









						Opinion | Massacre as Usual in Chicago
					

Mayor Lightfoot presides over a routine weekend shooting spree.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## crush (May 17, 2022)

espola said:


> The mass murderer in Buffalo echoed Tucker Carlson themes.


U r a sic man!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 17, 2022)

crush said:


> U r a sic man!!!


Now that is true "old news".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 18, 2022)

*Where are these schools that are teaching "GRT"?
DAFFY?*


----------



## espola (May 19, 2022)




----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> ...and the beat goes on...
> 
> _The shooting in Buffalo on Saturday has horrified Americans, but it was massacre as usual in Chicago this weekend and few outside the Windy City noticed.
> 
> ...


Don't know that I agree. Street gangs shooting each other for turf and ill gotten gains is horrible, but at least I can understand what motivates and feel confident in my ability to avoid 'high risk' situations. But crazy people shooting people for no other reason than the color of one's skin... well that to me is pure insanity. The intention to create terror, as well as the randomness of these sorts of actions makes it different and more reprehensible imho.  

However as to this latest rampage in Buffalo, and the Dems response to it? Well what's Biden going to say that he didn't say a few months ago when he was telling us it was white supremacist who were responsible for vaccine hesitancy? Or AOC didn't say when she called out Nancy Pelosi for being a racist. Or that hasn't been said in the DOC's fundraising emails pleading for money to fight the 50% of America that are 'racists' Republicans. 

That's the real issue to me. Now that we are confronted with a real white supremacist... the dems are like "the boy who cried wolf." They have so exploited 'identity politics' for political gain, that by default it's become easy to tune it out.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2022)

Speaking of the war on racism and the loss of legitimacy... you guys hear about what BLM was doing with all that money people were donating? Also worth noting I think is that none of the big business donors are asking for them money back so it can be donated to a charity that actually improve the lives of black Americans.  









						The Real Takeaway From BLM’s Sketchy Finances
					

Newly revealed IRS tax documents show the social justice nonprofit’s leaders used “white guilt money” to enrich themselves. It’s time to support local grassroots orgs instead.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2022)

Democrats’ alarm about Mastriano’s beliefs is leavened by their confidence that their nominee, state Attorney General Josh Shapiro, can defeat the Republican in November. 

Still, Mastriano’s victory underlines, one more time, just how the fictions propagated by former President Trump have been mainstreamed among Republican voters.

Perhaps that should be no surprise: An Economist-YouGov poll last week indicated that 76 percent of GOP voters believe President Biden was not the legitimate winner of the 2020 election.

Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Don't know that I agree. Street gangs shooting each other for turf and ill gotten gains is horrible, but at least I can understand what motivates and feel confident in my ability to avoid 'high risk' situations. But crazy people shooting people for no other reason than the color of one's skin... well that to me is pure insanity. The intention to create terror, as well as the randomness of these sorts of actions makes it different and more reprehensible imho.
> 
> However as to this latest rampage in Buffalo, and the Dems response to it? Well what's Biden going to say that he didn't say a few months ago when he was telling us it was white supremacist who were responsible for vaccine hesitancy? Or AOC didn't say when she called out Nancy Pelosi for being a racist. Or that hasn't been said in the DOC's fundraising emails pleading for money to fight the 50% of America that are 'racists' Republicans.
> 
> That's the real issue to me. Now that we are confronted with a real white supremacist... the dems are like "the boy who cried wolf." They have so exploited 'identity politics' for political gain, that by default it's become easy to tune it out.


While I agree with much of what you say.
My point was the slaughter is Black on Black weekly, not some nut case.
The stats Daffy posted regarding 450 murders in 10 years is very concerning...45 murders per year by haters should be addressed
But somehow the news coverage and the political commentary ignores weekly big city slaughters.
It appears, had the authorities in New York followed the law, the gunman would have been denied purchasing a gun.
It's a sad sad reality.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Democrats’ alarm about Mastriano’s beliefs is leavened by their confidence that their nominee, state Attorney General Josh Shapiro, can defeat the Republican in November.
> 
> Still, Mastriano’s victory underlines, one more time, just how the fictions propagated by former President Trump have been mainstreamed among Republican voters.
> 
> ...


If you know how, please cite website.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> While I agree with much of what you say.
> My point was the slaughter is Black on Black weekly, not some nut case.
> The stats Daffy posted regarding 450 murders in 10 years is very concerning...45 murders per year by haters should be addressed
> But somehow the news coverage and the political commentary ignores weekly big city slaughters.
> ...


How about those white-on-white murders?  When are we going to do something about that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2022)

espola said:


> How about those white-on-white murders?  When are we going to do something about that?


It’s ok because what about . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2022)

espola said:


> How about those white-on-white murders?  When are we going to do something about that?


Is there a white on white shooting problem in Poway?
You should contact the SO


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s ok because what about . . .


It's not okay and only a moron would reach that conclusion...
Now...you gonna cite the webpage or not from post 1415?


----------



## espola (May 19, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is there a white on white shooting problem in Poway?
> You should contact the SO


All the murders I know about in Poway were white on white.  This one was across the street from one son's team manager's house.  









						Neighbors' feud behind shootings
					

Poway gunman had been charged with assault in '08




					www.sandiegouniontribune.com


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Multi Sport (May 20, 2022)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of the war on racism and the loss of legitimacy... you guys hear about what BLM was doing with all that money people were donating? Also worth noting I think is that none of the big business donors are asking for them money back so it can be donated to a charity that actually improve the lives of black Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was pointed out some time ago but was deemed "fake news".


----------



## Multi Sport (May 20, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It’s ok because what about . . .


Oh yea..what was it you just posted about President Trump when I referenced Joe Bidens approval ratings? 

Oh.. did you also discover that your BFF is a self proclaimed cryptographer? Kinda funny when he's cryptophobic...


----------



## espola (May 21, 2022)

It looks like the Democrats will not have to make the SCOTUS controversy a big issue in the November elections since the Republicans are doing a pretty good job of it themselves.


----------



## crush (May 21, 2022)

espola said:


> It looks like the Democrats will not have to make the SCOTUS controversy a big issue in the November elections since the Republicans are doing a pretty good job of it themselves.


Looks like SCOTUS is making a big announcement as soon as Monday.  I told you this was going to happen and you told everyone on here I was a Coo Coo. The other piece of advice I gave you and the others on here is to stop looking at America as a "Us vs Them" country where we hate each first because. You said that was nonsense and that America is a mess.  You finally tried to get everyone to ignore me because.  You always try and stir the divisive pot with the Democrats vs Republicans hate news and the Black vs White race bait.  I bet this summer will be one to remember for all of us. Everything you said t did, it was actually HRC and her team of cheaters.  I told you once, twice and now three times the lady, that, that lady Hillary was killing babies at an alarming rate.  She was a direct disciple of Margaret Sanger.  Margaret partnered with William Gates and opened up their first Plan Parenthood in New York.  Today, 86% of these death chambers are in minority communities. 
You should study out what William Gates and that Margaret lady believed in.  Just like t has been saying all along, "these people not only cheated, their sick humans" and we shall find out just how sick they are. Listen up sonny boy......It's only going to be, "We The People of the United States of America" and nothing else.  It's not R vs D anymore or Conservative vs Liberal or Black vs White or Pro vs Con or Heaven vs Hell or Jesus vs Satan.  It's just going to be The Truth and nothing else.  What you do with The Truth is up to you Espola and you only.  No more blame shifting and back stabbing. No more snitching on you friends and neighbors.  Oh and by the way, no more jabs!!!  Each human will be free finally unless you don't capitulate and just want to harm others, especially kids.  In that case, you will not be here anymore on earth.  I mean that dude.  Money controlled everyone.  Money a very intense energy.  I personally hated money because of what I saw people do to get a lot of it or what money did to them and how they bought people or used it to hurt others and cheat.  2000 Mules got paid to cheat.  I hated money but now I love money and I see how money in the right hands can do lot's of good.


----------



## crush (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2022)

Say it ain't so...

(CNN)
Hillary Clinton personally approved her campaign's plans in fall 2016 to share information with a reporter about an uncorroborated alleged server backchannel between Donald Trump and a top Russian bank, her former campaign manager testified Friday in federal court.

 "This secret hotline may be the key to unlocking the mystery of Trump's ties to Russia." _Hillary Clinton










						Hillary Clinton personally approved plan to share Trump-Russia allegation with the press in 2016, campaign manager says
					

Hillary Clinton personally approved her campaign's plans in fall 2016 to share information with a reporter about an uncorroborated alleged server backchannel between Donald Trump and a top Russian bank, her former campaign manager testified Friday in federal court.




					www.cnn.com
				



_


----------



## espola (May 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say it ain't so...
> 
> (CNN)
> Hillary Clinton personally approved her campaign's plans in fall 2016 to share information with a reporter about an uncorroborated alleged server backchannel between Donald Trump and a top Russian bank, her former campaign manager testified Friday in federal court.
> ...


Most American Patriots who I know will share evidence of possible treasonous activity with the appropriate authorities.  Wouldn't you?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Most American Patriots who I know will share evidence of possible treasonous activity with the appropriate authorities.  Wouldn't you?


When it's real and not made up..


----------



## espola (May 21, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> When it's real and not made up..


Didn't read the article?  They didn't know if it was real or not, and they weren't going to spy on the t campaign people to find out, so they left that up to the FBI.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Didn't read the article?  They didn't know if it was real or not, and they weren't going to spy on the t campaign people to find out, so they left that up to the FBI.


"This secret hotline may be the key to unlocking the mystery of Trump's ties to Russia." _Hillary Clinton

Did HRC use her decoder ring for the "secret hotline" ? You really are gullible.._


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Most American Patriots who I know will share evidence of possible treasonous activity with the appropriate authorities.  Wouldn't you?


Most Americans yes.
Hillary Clinton is suspect at best.
From her days in the White House when billing documents from the Rose Law firm went missing to her files on Benghazi that seemingly did the same.
I don't trust her anymore than Trump.
Trump has been investigated for years now. If Hillary was under the same microscope it would only seem fair...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> "This secret hotline may be the key to unlocking the mystery of Trump's ties to Russia." _Hillary Clinton
> 
> Did HRC use her decoder ring for the "secret hotline" ? You really are gullible.._


The "secret hotline" was made up much like the "vast right wing conspiracy" that tried to bring her hubby down...


----------



## espola (May 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Most Americans yes.
> Hillary Clinton is suspect at best.
> From her days in the White House when billing documents from the Rose Law firm went missing to her files on Benghazi that seemingly did the same.
> I don't trust her anymore than Trump.
> Trump has been investigated for years now. If Hillary was under the same microscope it would only seem fair...


Since I am not starting with your concussion I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Since I am not starting with your concussion I have no idea what this means.


Since I'm sober, I'm not surprise.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The "secret hotline" was made up much like the "vast right wing conspiracy" that tried to bring her hubby down...


Logical, normal thinking people, not just Americans, understand this. E is neither...


----------



## Brav520 (May 21, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Say it ain't so..
> 
> (CNN)
> Hillary Clinton personally approved her campaign's plans in fall 2016 to share information with a reporter about an uncorroborated alleged server backchannel between Donald Trump and a top Russian bank, her former campaign manager testified Friday in federal court.
> ...


wonder how Mueller missed this ( sarcasm)


----------



## Multi Sport (May 21, 2022)

MSNBC’s Joy Reid has an alarming history of controversial and often bizarre or hateful remarks. We are finally seeing her audience begin to evaporate as the show hits rock bottom.

The show’s rating plummeted to its lowest-rated month ever with just 1.1 million viewers on average. This was a 31% decline from April of last year.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Does this mean men would have to have their vasectomies reversed?









						This Trump-Backed Candidate Wants to Ban Birth Control
					

She believes “sex ought to be between one man and one woman in the confines of marriage.”




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> MSNBC’s Joy Reid has an alarming history of controversial and often bizarre or hateful remarks. We are finally seeing her audience begin to evaporate as the show hits rock bottom.
> 
> The show’s rating plummeted to its lowest-rated month ever with just 1.1 million viewers on average. This was a 31% decline from April of last year.


*BreakingReports.org* is owned by Myles Holmes and is the official website of the Facebook Page “Trump & The Great America”.  





__





						About Us
					

BreakingReports.org is owned by Myles Holmes and is the official website of the Facebook Page “Trump & The Great America”. Jordan Riddle, who is an alum of the University of Colorado Boulder, currently serves as Editor-in-Chief. Jordan studied marketing and entrepreneurship at UC prior to...




					www.breakingreports.org


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

One of Don Jr's claims to fame is his prowess as a hunter.  









						Utah hunting guide faces felony charge for Donald Trump Jr.’s big-game hunt
					

Prosecutors have indicated there was no evidence showing Trump Jr. would have known about alleged baiting that went on during the hunt.




					www.sltrib.com


----------



## crush (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Does this mean men would have to have their vasectomies reversed?


Nice try Gramps.  We live in a country where people will go nuts tomorrow because they want to kill kids before they come out of the womb, no matter how old in the womb.  You support the death of babies, not a good position old man.  Plus, to makes things harder for babies to survive if they make it out of the birth canal, they took baby food off the shelves.  Sickos!!!!


----------



## Brav520 (May 22, 2022)

Hmm the sons of presidents


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> *BreakingReports.org* is owned by Myles Holmes and is the official website of the Facebook Page “Trump & The Great America”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo.. a cryptic post from the crypt keeper.


----------



## Brav520 (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Ooo.. a cryptic post from the crypt keeper.


this is why you don’t entertain the “link me” Reddit bros

especially when they are using CNN and the Atlantic to make their arguments


----------



## watfly (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump has been investigated for years now. If Hillary was under the same microscope it would only seem fair...


I'd rather see her fade off into obscurity...actually, I'd rather see them both disappear.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Does this mean men would have to have their vasectomies reversed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it doesn't mean men should have vasectomies reversed.
It means don't vote for her...


----------



## crush (May 22, 2022)

watfly said:


> I'd rather see her fade off into obscurity...actually, I'd rather see them both disappear.


watty, t was brought in from the Military and will not play a roll in the clean u operation.  He might just become King of the Eearth and Gen Flynn will be in charge.  It's all hard to figure out but one thing is for sure, both sides have cheaters, liars and spies and so many on both sides sold us all down the river.  Were all watching a movie and t was just one of the actors playing a roll.  He sure pissed off both sides and that is what we need.  Someone to disrupt the swamp.  He played his roll and you and many others just hate the guy and that's because.  It is what is but we can all agree the dude never broke a law like his opponent HRC did.  The Military will come in after the big ruling that is most likely coming out tomorrow.  These people want the freedom to kill bro.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> One of Don Jr's claims to fame is his prowess as a hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Don Jr. take a laptop in for servicing with hunting footage and forget where he dropped it off?

Now that is embarrassing....

Geeeessssussss....


----------



## crush (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did Don Jr. take a laptop in for servicing with hunting footage and forget where he dropped it off?
> 
> Now that is embarrassing....
> 
> Geeeessssussss....


Espola is a weird Grandpa.  I never had a Gramps in my life but this Grandpa is not honest and that bothers me.


----------



## Brav520 (May 22, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/2022/05/21/sussmann-durham-fbi-clinton-times/


----------



## crush (May 22, 2022)




----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Ooo.. a cryptic post from the crypt keeper.


Ooh, a clueless post from the casual plagiarist.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did Don Jr. take a laptop in for servicing with hunting footage and forget where he dropped it off?
> 
> Now that is embarrassing....
> 
> Geeeessssussss....


No, he sat in the air-conditioned lodge while they went and poached a bear for him to shoot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Ooh, a clueless post from the casual plagiarist.


Just another example of showing off willful ignorance. It’s a nutter badge of honor.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another example of showing off willful ignorance. It’s a nutter badge of honor.


Hey Sundhine.. did E show you his cryptologist certificate yet? 

You must be drinking the cheap stuff tonight...


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another example of showing off willful ignorance. It’s a nutter badge of honor.


I feel a duty to give certain posters the opportunity to exhibit their honesty, intelligence, and education.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Ooh, a clueless post from the casual plagiarist.


I'm sure that made sense in your head when you posted it.

Please continue to amuse me with your stupidity! Lol crypt keeper Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> I feel a duty to give certain posters the opportunity to exhibit their honesty, intelligence, and education.


Well you  must be really disappointed with Ratboy...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 22, 2022)

crush said:


> Espola is a weird Grandpa.  I never had a Gramps in my life but this Grandpa is not honest and that bothers me.


E is hack, creepy crypt keeper. Oh, and a liar. It's common knowledge now.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm sure that made sense in your head when you posted it.
> 
> Please continue to amuse me with your stupidity! Lol crypt keeper Lol!!


Unless you are Myles Holmes, you are a plagiarist.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Well you  must be really disappointed with Ratboy...


You're smart, not like people say.  Please continue.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> E is hack, creepy crypt keeper. Oh, and a liar. It's common knowledge now.


What lies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> I feel a duty to give certain posters the opportunity to exhibit their honesty, intelligence, and education.


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now THAT is funny!


He's talking about you...better part of a decade you continue removing all doubt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> No, he sat in the air-conditioned lodge while they went and poached a bear for him to shoot.


So didn't break any laws and he knows where his laptop is....brilliant!


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So didn't break any laws and he knows where his laptop is....brilliant!


He didn't have to break any laws.  He hired people to do that for him.


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's talking about you...better part of a decade you continue removing all doubt.


Look who's joining the exhibition.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> He didn't have to break any laws.  He hired people to do that for him.


That's against the law....


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's against the law....


One might think so.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> Look who's joining the exhibition.


You're the leader of the parade you buffoon...
Nice of you to stick up for your boy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> One might think so.


You just said he hadn't broken any laws.
So which is it?


----------



## espola (May 22, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You just said he hadn't broken any laws.
> So which is it?


That's a question best placed before the Utah prosecutors.

I think Jr's best defense is to claim ignorance.  He can bring in a lot of witnesses to attest to that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 22, 2022)

espola said:


> That's a question best placed before the Utah prosecutors.
> 
> I think Jr's best defense is to claim ignorance.  He can bring in a lot of witnesses to attest to that.


Spoken like someone who knows all about "best defense".
Night night Magoo...I'm done picking at scabs for the evening.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> What lies?


The list is long but fortunately it's all common knowledge so no need to post.

Anything else you need Crypt Keeper?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> *That's a question best placed before the Utah prosecutors.*
> 
> I think Jr's best defense is to claim ignorance.  He can bring in a lot of witnesses to attest to that.


Another example of "had Magoo done his homework" the arrogant buffoon wouldn't look so frail...ladda dadda dee...ladda dadda die



Utah hunting guide Wade Lemon faces five years in state prison for the death of a Carbon County bear killed during a guided hunt on May 18, 2018.

But Lemon, a well-known guide, didn’t pull the trigger — Donald Trump Jr. did, according to the Utah Department of Natural Resources (DNR).

Trump Jr. is not named in a recent filing against Lemon, but the DNR confirmed his identity as the person named in the felony complaint as Lemon’s “client” on the hunt. Prosecutors have indicated there was no evidence showing Trump Jr. would have known about the alleged baiting that went on during the hunt.

*Without naming Trump Jr., Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim *and a now a possible witness in a fraudulent scheme to lead the hunter to believe it was actually a legitimate Wild West hunting situation.”









						Utah hunting guide faces felony charge for Donald Trump Jr.’s big-game hunt
					

Prosecutors have indicated there was no evidence showing Trump Jr. would have known about alleged baiting that went on during the hunt.




					www.sltrib.com


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Unless you are Myles Holmes, you are a plagiarist.


You're really trying aren't you..


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> *No, he sat in the air-conditioned lodge while they went and poached a bear for him to shoot.*


One more lie from the mind of Magoo..."poached a bear for him to shoot"? WTF?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more lie from the mind of Magoo..."poached a bear for him to shoot"? WTF?


If he's caught in enough lies he'll hack the site and remove all the evidence..


----------



## crush (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> If he's caught in enough lies he'll hack the site and remove all the evidence..


I know a few soccer dads that have approached Dom a few times to buy this site and take it away from us.  Docs and dads together in youth soccer sucks!!!!


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> The list is long but fortunately it's all common knowledge so no need to post.
> 
> Anything else you need Crypt Keeper?


Just cite one or two if you can.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You're really trying aren't you..


Just trying to help you out.  Maybe you didn't know.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> One more lie from the mind of Magoo..."poached a bear for him to shoot"? WTF?


Did you read the article?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Did you read the article?


You try so hard to be witty and fail miserably at it. You post a meme that you don't invest in crypto because it's a pyramid scheme then post an article yhst calls people who invest in cryptos...wait for.. investors. 

You are the quintessential moron.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Just cite one or two if you can.


Russia spies on ALL foreign tourist.

Please continue...


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You try so hard to be witty and fail miserably at it. You post a meme that you don't invest in crypto because it's a pyramid scheme then post an article yhst calls people who invest in cryptos...wait for.. investors.
> 
> You are the quintessential moron.


Crypto currencies like Bitcoim work just fine when they are used for their original purpose, as was outlined in the white paper I referenced -- an anonymous but trustworthy way to make financial transactions without involving banks or bank-dependent vehicles like Paypal or Amazon accounts.  That anonymity and privacy  was not lost on those who had good reason to avoid banks with all their thorough record-keeping because of tax or legal reasons.  What was unexpected from the origin is that Bitcoins would have a value independent from any established currency or that that value would skyrocket despite any valid reason, just like the tulip mania in Holland in the 1630s that eventually collapsed just like many CCs are doing now when the sellers exceeded the buyers.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Russia spies on ALL foreign tourist.
> 
> Please continue...


Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance do not displease me.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Crypto currencies like Bitcoim work just fine when they are used for their original purpose, as was outlined in the white paper I referenced -- an anonymous but trustworthy way to make financial transactions without involving banks or bank-dependent vehicles like Paypal or Amazon accounts.  That anonymity and privacy  was not lost on those who had good reason to avoid banks with all their thorough record-keeping because of tax or legal reasons.  What was unexpected from the origin is that Bitcoins would have a value independent from any established currency or that that value would skyrocket despite any valid reason, just like the tulip mania in Holland in the 1630s that eventually collapsed just like many CCs are doing now when the sellers exceeded the buyers.


Wait..you mean Bitcoin has a purpose? What about Ether and Cardano? Do they have a purpose too? How do they raise collateral? Do they do it like an IPO? Is it safer then GameStop stock? Has there ever been a ponzi scheme in stocks? What about in cryptos? Is Tesla stock safe to invest in? Can it go down?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Your repeated demonstrations of ignorance do not displease me.


That's what I thought. You are the king of lies on the forum and it's common knowledge.  Now I'm gonna wait for your BFF to run to defend you. Or just until you log out of one account into another...


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait..you mean Bitcoin has a purpose? What about Ether and Cardano? Do they have a purpose too? How do they raise collateral? Do they do it like an IPO? Is it safer then GameStop stock? Has there ever been a ponzi scheme in stocks? What about in cryptos? Is Tesla stock safe to invest in? Can it go down?


Tesla actually makes and sells things and the validity of its stock price can be determined by classic investment analysis.  Cryptocurrency inflated prices are just full of hot air.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> That's what I thought. You are the king of lies on the forum and it's common knowledge.  Now I'm gonna wait for your BFF to run to defend you. Or just until you log out of one account into another...


I think of myself as the king of squelching liars and other blowhard pussies.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Did you read the article?


Poaching and baiting are not the same.
The guides didn't poach the bear.
The guides placed bait to attract the bear. Legal in parts of the country.
Jr. had a valid tag and killed the bear that the guides put him on.
*Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim..."*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> I think of myself as the king of squelching liars and other blowhard pussies.


Muahahahaha...


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poaching and baiting are not the same.
> The guides didn't poach the bear.
> The guides placed bait to attract the bear. Legal in parts of the country.
> Jr. had a valid tag and killed the bear that the guides put him on.
> *Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim..."*


Baiting is included in the definition of poaching.

For example --

"The DEFINITION of the word "poach" is: "to take (game or fish) by illegal means."

As baiting is currently illegal in the LP, if you bait, you are "taking game by illegal means" and, therefore, you are a poacher. End of story."




			https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/threads/is-baiting-poaching.308257/


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> Baiting is included in the definition of poaching.


If you place bait and don't kill an animal - you have no poaching.
I'd bet most poaching does NOT involve bait.


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> If you place bait and don't kill an animal - you have no poaching.
> I'd bet most poaching does NOT involve bait.


The practice of baiting is treated differently in different states.  In Utah, it is illegal poaching to hunt over bait.

Some poaching DOES involve bait.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> The practice of baiting is treated differently in different states.  In Utah, it is illegal poaching to hunt over bait.
> 
> Some poaching DOES involve bait.


I never said otherwise.
If you dont kill an animal there is no poaching
If a guide places bait and puts you on a baited animal and you have no knowledge of the baiting...see the original article.
*Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim..."*


----------



## espola (May 23, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I never said otherwise.
> If you dont kill an animal there is no poaching
> If a guide places bait and puts you on a baited animal and you have no knowledge of the baiting...see the original article.
> *Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim..."*


The loyal Republican DA seems to be cutting Jr. a little slack there.  See (2)(b) and (2)(c) below --

Utah Code Page 1

Effective 5/5/2021
23-16-11 Big game baiting prohibited.
(1) As used in this section:
(a) (i) "Bait" means intentionally placing food or nutrient substances to manipulate the behavior of wildlife for the purpose of taking or attempting to take big game.
(ii) "Bait" does not include:
(A) the use of salt, mineral blocks, or other commonly used types of livestock supplements placed in the field by agricultural producers for normal agricultural purposes; or
(B) standing crops, natural vegetation, harvested croplands, or lands or areas where seeds or grains have been scattered solely as the result of a normal agricultural planting, harvesting, post-harvest manipulation, or normal soil stabilization practice. 
(b) "Baited area" means all land within a 50-yard radius of the site where bait is placed, including the site where bait is placed.
(2) Unless authorized by a certificate of registration, it is unlawful to:
(a) bait big game;
(b) take big game in a baited area; or
(c) take big game that has been lured to or is traveling from a baited area.
(3) The division may only issue a certificate of registration to allow for the baiting of big game if the division determines that baiting is necessary to alleviate substantial big game depredation on cultivated crops or to facilitate the removal of deer causing property damage within cities or towns. Enacted by Chapter 177, 2021 General Session



			https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title23/Chapter16/C23-16-S11_2021050520210505.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2022)

Apparently some in here feel just saying something is evidence to the affirmative. Booooring. Yes, news flash, stupid is boring.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

espola said:


> The loyal Republican DA seems to be cutting Jr. a little slack there.  See (2)(b) and (2)(c) below --
> 
> Utah Code Page 1
> 
> ...


*Davis County Attorney Troy Rawlings said the hunter in the case “was actually a victim..."*
The hunter in this case is Donald Trump Jr...
Trump Jr was not charged, has not been charged and won't be charged as he didn't place any bait.
He did in fact shoot and kill a bear, in 2018. The law you cite was passed 3 years later....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently some in here feel just saying something is evidence to the affirmative. Booooring. Yes, news flash, stupid is boring.



You are right Daffy, boring is stupid and you are the most boring person on the site...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently some in here feel just saying something is evidence to the affirmative. Booooring. Yes, news flash, stupid is boring.


You're really REALLY boring...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

S





espola said:


> Tesla actually makes and sells things and the validity of its stock price can be determined by classic investment analysis.  Cryptocurrency inflated prices are just full of hot air.


So have you figured out what Ether and Cardano do yet? After all you are a self proclaimed cryptologist..

And speaking of hot air.. you definitely are the expert in that area.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> You're really REALLY boring...


And you are a whiny, hurt little person. I’ll take boring over your your sad state of being.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And you are a whiny, hurt little person. I’ll take boring over your your sad state of being.


So you're admitting that, in your own words, your stupid. 

This is your most honest post. Congrats!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Tesla actually makes and sells things and the validity of its stock price can be determined by classic investment analysis.  Cryptocurrency inflated prices are just full of hot air.


Still nothing crypt keeper?

Ether, Cardano? 

What about The Sand Box? Cronos? Polkadot? 

And your "classic investment analysis "..has it ever been WRONG?


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Still nothing crypt keeper?
> 
> Ether, Cardano?
> 
> ...


No matter what color your tulip is, it's still a tulip.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> No matter what color your tulip is, it's still a tulip.


More proof that your clueless..

I'll wait for Sunshines reply.


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> More proof that your clueless..
> 
> I'll wait for Sunshines reply.


My clueless what?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

Nothing bad could come of this...









						The WHO Treaty Is Tied to a Global Digital Passport and ID System ⋆ Brownstone Institute
					

The WHO recently announced plans for an international pandemic treaty tied to a digital passport and digital ID system.




					brownstone.org


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> My clueless what?


The nature of the crypto-market is often compared to the course of the Tulip Mania during the Dutch Golden Age. However, there are some fundamental differences that invalidate this comparison.

Tulip Mania was a speculative price bubble in the Netherlands during the 1600s, hardly comparable to a world wide tech available to anyone. People flocked to buy futures contracts for tulips, sometimes even trading tulip bulbs up to 10x per day.

Merchants from all around Europe, not the world, flocked to buy up tulips. Prices skyrocketed in a period of days. The market then did what all markets do — it corrected itself. The necessary rebound was for everything to come crashing down.

People lost the equivalent of millions of dollars overnight, and the event was marked in history as a cautionary tale to those engaging in investments based on wild speculation.

Nowadays, tulip mania is compared to the droves of people who joined in on the crypto-craze. During the end of 2017, Google searches for terms “tulip mania” and “tulip fever” sky-rocketed towards the peak of the hype.

There are probably some historical inaccuracies about the extent of the Mania (most tulip traders were aristocrats and merchant-class, not common folk), but in any case, it is no longer a fair or interesting comparison to the world of crypto. It is misguided.

At the heights of the bubble in early 2018, it would have been safe to classify the phenomenon as a “mania.” But the dust has settled, and the blockchain industry continues to thrive. Those who continue to call it a speculative bubble today are missing the bigger picture. While there are still people who hope to get rich through crypto, many amateur crypto traders either lost money and quit, or have realized that crypto is a much longer-term game.

Before you see sustained growth, you need what one startup founder describes as the “1000 Flowers Blooming” stage of an industry. It implies there are many ideas, projects, and businesses that are required to jumpstart the whole ecosystem. After a while, most of the flowers are revealed to be weeds. But a few of them turn out to be roses, and those are the ones we hope to pick.

In the 1600s, the Tulip Mania was a small blip of economic hubris, but it was also an indicator of a huge emerging market for the Netherlands. Today, the Netherlands commands 50% of the $10 billion global market in cut flowers. In other words, bubbles are not an inherently bad thing — they are a necessary part of growth. From this perspective, the dot-com bust is also a fair comparison. It is reminiscent of Pets.com — the darling of the Internet boom. It failed but online pet stores have grown into one of the largest e-commerce sectors.


Be it Tulip Mania, internet IPOs or blockchain ICOs, throughout the 300-year history of organized financial markets, investors have found objects of speculative excess. Too much money is being thrown at fake or nonviable ICOs, but others will own their markets one day. I didn’t drink the Internet bubble kool-aid (maybe you did) but I bet you certainly would have liked to have sniffed those tulips!


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> The nature of the crypto-market is often compared to the course of the Tulip Mania during the Dutch Golden Age. However, there are some fundamental differences that invalidate this comparison.
> 
> Tulip Mania was a speculative price bubble in the Netherlands during the 1600s, hardly comparable to a world wide tech available to anyone. People flocked to buy futures contracts for tulips, sometimes even trading tulip bulbs up to 10x per day.
> 
> ...


That article is over three years old.









						Why Tulip Mania is the wrong comparison to crypto | Crypto Insider
					

Cryptocurrency markets are often compared to the Dutch Tulip Mania of the 1600's, but the reality of the situation is far more complex




					cryptoinsider.media


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> That article is over three years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and more casual plagiarism...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> ...and more casual plagiarism...


And I expected that too..
 Read the article and my post.

Like I said ... predictable. 

Grammar Nazi
Crypt keeper 
Cryptophobic Cryptographer
Espola
E

You can change the name but always a liar..


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> And I expected that too..
> Read the article and my post.
> 
> Like I said ... predictable.
> ...


What lies?  Is the article over three years old?  Are you a plagiarist?


----------



## Multi Sport (May 24, 2022)

espola said:


> What lies?  Is the article over three years old?  Are you a plagiarist?


#clueless
#itsoveryourheadandyouknowit
#youdidntreadthepost
#doyourhomework


----------



## espola (May 24, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> #clueless
> #itsoveryourheadandyouknowit
> #youdidntreadthepost
> #doyourhomework


You're babbling (or, if you prefer, your babbling, which is also meaningful here).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> #clueless
> #itsoveryourheadandyouknowit
> #youdidntreadthepost
> #doyourhomework


Do you always feel threatened?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always feel threatened?


Projecting again?


----------



## crush (May 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Projecting again?


100%.  Fear is the emotion that folks like Husker Du live off and use to gain the upper hand on the earth.  Text book fear bangers.  They look for and hope for chaos and crazy shootings.  The biggest fear they have is Judgement Day and the big unknown when someone goes 6 feet under or get's cremated.  I remember one time in my life where me and my pals F'd up big time and made a poor choice in Middle school days.  My poor adopted mother thought I was an Angel sent from the Creator up to this point in my short life. On a side note Lion Eyes, my wife, before we were married, thought I had the special gift like Paul had in the Bible.  She was in for a "big" surprise let me tell you.....lol!!!  No pressure for a little kid to be told he was a sweet Angel sent from God and a when a man, he will be just like the Apostle Paul with gifts unlike any man before him.  My wife thought I was so pure and perfect.  I was set up to fail on this earth.  Anyway, when my mum came to pick me up at the police station she had the saddest look on her face and was crying.  She felt she did something wrong in her parenting and was actually blaming herself for my crime and yet was yelling at me at the same time for doing such a stupid thing.  "How could you?"  It was at this time she threaten me with Catholic High School.  I told her I was the only one who told the truth when we got caught and I confessed to everything.  Detective scared me straight to the truth and the whole truth, not no half lie to the cops asking tough questions.  The cop came over to my mom and said that I was the most honest kid out all the one's who got caught and if I stay out of trouble, I will make it because I tell the truth, I kid you not  My other friend lied his ass off to get out of trouble and lied some more and got off. He told me I better not tattle tail on him. He lived a life of crime after he turned 18 and ended up going to jail three times. Booze, some other craxy stuff I wrote share and DUIs, not good


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you always feel threatened?


Are you gonna start teeing yourself up again today cause your off to a good start..


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> You're babbling (or, if you prefer, your babbling, which is also meaningful here).


Oh that's right, you live in the 1600s with the local Tulip farmers....

Today, we call those hashtags.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> My clueless what?


Maybe you just need more Salt on your Hash to enlighten yourself...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> That article is over three years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the guy using an analogy based on the 1600s... Brilliant! Lol!!!


----------



## espola (May 25, 2022)

Multi Sport said:


> Says the guy using an analogy based on the 1600s... Brilliant! Lol!!!


My point about it being over three years old is that its main points have been negated by recent developments in the CC market.  I thought perhaps you didn't know that it was so old -- I was just trying to help you out there.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 25, 2022)

espola said:


> My point about it being over three years old is that its main points have been negated by recent developments in the CC market.  I thought perhaps you didn't know that it was so old -- I was just trying to help you out there.


Nice try but no it hasn't.  But the irony is hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2022)

How White Victimhood Fuels Republican Politics
					

On Nov. 4, 2008, Barack Obama, then a senator from Illinois, was elected the first Black president of the United States. His election was seen as a hopeful mome…



					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How White Victimhood Fuels Republican Politics
> 
> 
> On Nov. 4, 2008, Barack Obama, then a senator from Illinois, was elected the first Black president of the United States. His election was seen as a hopeful mome…
> ...


Wow, figure you would lead with this BS this morning.  You are a sad human


----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2022)

crush said:


> Wow, figure you would lead with this BS this morning.  You are a sad human


He doesn't know it .. remember he thinks he's stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2022)

crush said:


> Wow, figure you would lead with this BS this morning.  You are a sad human


Ratshit is the Beto O'Rourke of SoCal Soccer...


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ratshit is the Beto O'Rourke of SoCal Soccer...


We have some sic people who use kids as pawns for all sorts of evil Lion Eyes.  Spare parts, sacrifice, human trafficking and so much more they do to children.  The teen like this 18 year old with no dad and just living with Grandpa and Grandma makes me wonder who got him to do this evil.  Kids are the most precious thing we have on the planet.  We need more and more kids born, not killed.  We need to grow and grow and grow this planet with life, not death.  More people are dying then ever before on the planet and less babies are being born on the planet.  The population is going backwards at an alarming rate that the the WEF planned for.  19=Chaos. The shit is about to get super real and hit shit will be hitting the fans of lies. Money Vaccines from bats and monkeys will be mandatory to take in order to participate in life, you know trying to buy and sell things and move about freely.  One will need to continue to submit to these known liars and cheaters in order to keep their income and status.  This is serious times we all live in and everything you do is being watched.  Everything thing we do and think is now recorded.  No way out of this now.  Either you cheat, lie, steal and spy or at the very least hide behind the cheaters and make your living from the cheaters or you are for freedom and truth, and you get nothing in return except being attacked by the elites who control everything.  The fence is being chopped down as I speak.  No more sitting on the fence, only action by fathers and mothers who don;t want to force jab their kids in order to go to college.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ratshit is the Beto O'Rourke of SoCal Soccer...


Because he stands up to bullshit?


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Because he stands up to bullshit?


Espola, you live in a weird place in your head.  Turn the light on Grandpa and you will see what 99.9% of us see.  Sunshine is not the light you need.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Because he stands up to bullshit?


No, because he's full of shit...
He interjects himself hoping to be relevant, but comes off as awkward, annoying, inappropriate & insignificant.
Beto is a loser & so is Daffy....
Good job backing your boy Magoo.


----------



## watfly (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ratshit is the Beto O'Rourke of SoCal Soccer...


Are you sure?  Do we know if Husker can skate?


----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, because he's full of shit...
> He interjects himself hoping to be relevant, but comes off as awkward, annoying, inappropriate & insignificant.
> Beto is a loser & so is Daffy....
> Good job backing your boy Magoo.


The proper response is "You're out of line.  We're trying to conduct business as usual here".


----------



## Brav520 (May 26, 2022)

I though it was obvious that what Beto did was a political stunt


----------



## watfly (May 26, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I though it was obvious that what Beto did was a political stunt


It seems that Texas is becoming the home of political stunts...by both parties.


----------



## espola (May 26, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I though it was obvious that what Beto did was a political stunt


Do you suppose he gained or lost votes there?


----------



## crush (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you suppose he gained or lost votes there?


Great Q Espola.  I would say his base loved it and his opponents thought it was a stunt and he broke even.  This guy is a big time actor.  Are you a part of the, "I am a Beto Male" Club?  I am a Sigma Male 100% btw.  The Alpha's hate me because I can run things if I want to.  I let the SOBs lead in the past because I never wanted the responsibility of being in charge of people's lives.  I like to lead though and I will until the TRUTH comes and takes over leadership with law & order through peace & strength and tied together with honesty and truth   Hey Gramps, try the TRUTH when you get a chance, it will set you FREE!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> The proper response is "You're out of line.  We're trying to conduct business as usual here".


Politically perhaps...


----------



## Multi Sport (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> No, because he's full of shit...
> He interjects himself hoping to be relevant, but comes off as awkward, annoying, inappropriate & insignificant.
> Beto is a loser & so is Daffy....
> Good job backing your boy Magoo.


At least his previous avatar, Rat Patrol, was a closer description of how he viewed himself. 

My first experience on the forum was him replying to a comment of mine saying that you build a team from the back then move up. Wow.. I guess I struck a nerve with him because he decided that go after the new guy and let me know that I have no idea what I'm talking about. I asked what his avatar meant and he replied that he rats out clueless soccer parents. Lol! He should have ratted out himself..

I think that was the apex of him on the forum.. now he's just Es sidekick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Do you suppose he gained or lost votes there?


He lost votes...he had an ice cubes chance in hell before he made an ass of himself...


----------



## Brav520 (May 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> He lost votes...he had an ice cubes chance in hell before he made an ass of himself...


He knows how to emote in a way that the activist and national media love , so if he can get the national party to start putting some attention to this race like they did in 2018 Senate race maybe he can make this a race ( but that seems highly unlikely in what is shaping up to be a GOP wave )


----------



## Brav520 (May 26, 2022)

We already know Beto called  for gun confiscation during his highly successful 2020 presidential run.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2022)

The Bad Guys Are Winning
					

If the 20th century was the story of slow, uneven progress toward the victory of liberal democracy over other ideologies—communism, fascism, virulent nationalism—the 21st century is, so far, a story of the reverse.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2022)

A fine summation of modern fascism 








						The conservative movement is rejecting America
					

A recent essay in a prominent right-wing outlet gives an unusually clear window into the modern right’s anti-democratic worldview.




					www.vox.com


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2022)

Well ain't that kick in the head --









						Confederate flags are banned from CMA country music festival, officials announce
					

One of the biggest country music festivals has put its boot down: No more Confederate flags. The Country Music Association added “Confederate flag imagery of any kind” to the prohibited items list at the upcoming CMA Fest in Nashville, Tennessee. The four-day festival is scheduled June 9-12...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 13826


Jesus said if you lust after another woman ((or man or both)) then you are guilty of cheating in your brain which is the same.  The fact is, were all cheaters and we all need mulligans.  Stop with your nonsense Grandpa.  Do better.....You cheated to, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

“if you’re a Republican, you can’t even lie to Congress or lie to an FBI agent or they’re coming after you.”


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “if you’re a Republican, you can’t even lie to Congress or lie to an FBI agent or they’re coming after you.”


Good ol' Louie!

https://thehill.com/news/house/3511477-gohmert-if-youre-a-republican-you-cant-even-lie-to-congress-or-lie-to-an-fbi-agent-or-theyre-coming-after-you/ 

This should be filed as a vivid example under "saying the quiet part out loud".


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

Ron lashes out against anti/gun violence talk and youth sports. Republicans like the killing?








						DeSantis blocks state money for Tampa Bay Rays training facility after team tweets against gun violence | CNN Politics
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis blocked state funding for a new Tampa Bay Rays training facility partly because the baseball team spoke out against gun violence in the wake of back-to-back gun-related massacres in Texas and New York, a source familiar with the internal conversations told CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (Jun 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ron lashes out against anti/gun violence talk and youth sports. Republicans like the killing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2022)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Compassionate fascism.











						Michigan Supreme Court blocks three GOP gubernatorial candidates from ballot over forged petition signatures
					

The judges — who ruled 6-1 in all three cases — stated that they were "not persuaded that the questions presented should be reviewed" by the court.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2022)

Today’s power couple.








						Milo Yiannopoulos is an intern for Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

Right-wing provocateur Milo Yiannopoulos is working as an unpaid intern in the congressional office of Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.). Yiannopoulos, 37, announced the job on his Telegram&…




					thehill.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2022)

Words have consequences

*“I want to tell you, Gorsuch. I want to tell you, Kavanaugh. You have released the whirlwind and you will pay the price. You won’t know what hit you if you go forward with these awful decisions.”* _Senate Democratic leader Chuck Schumer  _

A man was arrested early Wednesday near the home of Justice Kavanaugh is a chilling escalation in our age of rage.
Police said the man, had a pack carrying a Glock, a tactical knife, pepper spray, zip ties, a hammer and a crow bar.  

There should be a law against threatening the court...


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Words have consequences
> 
> *“I want to tell you, Gorsuch. I want to tell you, Kavanaugh. You have released the whirlwind and you will pay the price. You won’t know what hit you if you go forward with these awful decisions.”* _Senate Democratic leader Chuck Schumer  _
> 
> ...











						18 U.S. Code § 1503 -  Influencing or injuring officer or juror generally
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




...and this strange coincidence --



*Arrest outside Justice Kavanaugh's home is shocking. But, sadly, not surprising.*
Jonathan Turley
Thu, June 9, 2022, 2:00 AM·5 min read


The arrest of a man near of the home of Justice Brett Kavanaugh early Wednesday is a chilling escalation in our age of rage.
Police said the man, identified in court records as Nicholas John Roske of California, had a pack carrying a Glock pistol, a tactical knife, pepper spray, zip ties, a hammer and a crow bar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> 18 U.S. Code § 1503 -  Influencing or injuring officer or juror generally
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Federal judge whose son was killed two years ago calls for greater judicial protections after former Wisconsin judge killed | CNN
					

Days after a former Wisconsin judge was killed in his home, a federal judge whose son was killed in a similar targeted attack nearly two years ago reiterated her push to better protect the judiciary.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2022)

Nice to see Magoo and Daffy agree that words have consequences...
What do you suppose should happen to Leader Schumer?

*.... you will pay the price. You won’t know what hit you .....*


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice to see Magoo and Daffy agree that words have consequences...
> What do you suppose should happen to Leader Schumer?
> 
> *.... you will pay the price. You won’t know what hit you .....*


Why don't you ask Jonathon Turley?  He seems to be doing your best thinking for you.

Note:  The following bits are for those of less than crush mental ability. Smarter people have already figured it out.

LE said, "there should be a law".  I provided a link to the existing law.

In the process of looking that up, I discovered that someone named Jonathon Turley had identical ideas to much of what LE posted.  At least one poster here has expressed the belief that that makes LE a plagarist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Why don't you ask Jonathon Turley?  He seems to be doing your best thinking for you.
> 
> Note:  The following bits are for those of less than crush mental ability. Smarter people have already figured it out.
> 
> ...


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...bless your little heart.
There is a law...it's not being enforced...that's exactly why I asked the question Magoo...
The news story was reported broadly, I didn't copy verbatim so I didn't place quotes as I did for Leader Schumer's statement...
You were so excited to say "GOT YA" that you went completed Daffy on yourself. Congratulations!


So tell us Clouseau, why isn't the law being enforced?
What should Schumer do


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...bless your little heart.
> There is a law...it's not being enforced...that's exactly why I asked the question Magoo...
> The news story was reported broadly, I didn't copy verbatim so I didn't place quotes as I did for Leader Schumer's statement...
> You were so excited to say "GOT YA" that you went completed Daffy on yourself. Congratulations!
> ...


As I said, JT is doing your best thinking for you.

As for the law being enforced --









						'Unacceptable, dangerous': AG Garland slams threats against Supreme Court justices amid Roe protests
					

Justice Department officials Wednesday discussed ongoing efforts to enhance coordination, intelligence sharing to bolster protection for the justices.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2022)

WHO"S ENFORCING ?
*18 U.S. Code § 1507 - Picketing or parading*

Whoever, with the intent of interfering with, obstructing, or impeding the administration of justice, or with the intent of influencing any judge, juror, witness, or court officer, in the discharge of his duty, pickets or parades in or near a building housing a court of the United States, or in or near a building or residence occupied or used by such judge, juror, witness, or court officer, or with such intent uses any sound-truck or similar device or resorts to any other demonstration in or near any such building or residence, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.
Nothing in this section shall interfere with or prevent the exercise by any court of the United States of its power to punish for contempt.
(Added Sept. 23, 1950, ch. 1024, title I, § 31(a), 64 Stat. 1018; amended Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(K), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)

Who said new law?
Go ahead Magoo read this slowly several times if need be...
Where is the AG?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> WHO"S ENFORCING ?
> *18 U.S. Code § 1507 - Picketing or parading*
> 
> Whoever, with the intent of interfering with, obstructing, or impeding the administration of justice, or with the intent of influencing any judge, juror, witness, or court officer, in the discharge of his duty, pickets or parades in or near a building housing a court of the United States, or in or near a building or residence occupied or used by such judge, juror, witness, or court officer, or with such intent uses any sound-truck or similar device or resorts to any other demonstration in or near any such building or residence, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.
> ...


Now you are rebutting yourself.

You have never been very good at this language stuff, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Now you are rebutting yourself.
> 
> You have never been very good at this language stuff, right?


Now you want to flip the conversation and head down the rabbit hole....  
So you believe this law is being enforced...?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Now you want to flip the conversation and head down the rabbit hole....
> So you believe this law is being enforced...?


Did you read the story I linked?



Have the protest marches stopped?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Why don't you ask Jonathon Turley?  He seems to be doing your best thinking for you.
> 
> Note:  The following bits are for those of less than crush mental ability. Smarter people have already figured it out.
> 
> ...


Maybe he’s jonathon turdly?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2022)

espola said:


> Why don't you ask Jonathon Turley?  He seems to be doing your best thinking for you.
> 
> Note:  The following bits are for those of less than crush mental ability. Smarter people have already figured it out.
> 
> ...


How many times would trump have been arrested for using threatening language? Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2022)

espola said:


> Did you read the story I linked?
> 
> View attachment 13892
> 
> Have the protest marches stopped?


*NO THEY HAVE NOT!!!*

*Pro-Abortion Protesters Demonstrate outside Kavanaugh Home after Foiled Assassination Plot*








						Pro-Abortion Protesters Demonstrate outside Kavanaugh Home after Foiled Assassination Plot | National Review
					

Hours earlier, a man was arrested after traveling to his residence armed with a Glock handgun.




					www.nationalreview.com
				





*Pro-choice activists march outside home of Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett*









						Pro-choice activists march outside home of Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett
					

Pro-choice activists rallied outside the home of Supreme Court Justice Amy Coney Barrett a day after the alleged assassination attempt of her colleague.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2022)

'They came to riot downtown' | Police arrest 31 people with ties to hate group, found inside U-haul
					

Police stopped a U-haul in Coeur d'Alene on Saturday and arrested 31 people inside who police say have ties to a hate group. Police said they planned to riot.




					www.krem.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> 'They came to riot downtown' | Police arrest 31 people with ties to hate group, found inside U-haul
> 
> 
> Police stopped a U-haul in Coeur d'Alene on Saturday and arrested 31 people inside who police say have ties to a hate group. Police said they planned to riot.
> ...


The great white homophobic north. A van full of all men all dressed alike. Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2022)

Another picture of assholes all dressed alike...


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

https://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/22058494/dailypresslog.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2022)

espola said:


> https://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/22058494/dailypresslog.pdf


Conroe Texas!


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Conroe Texas!


Eight Texas addresses in there, but one was for a different arrest.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2022)

White nationalists accused of planning riot are bailed out of Idaho jail ｜ Reuters
					

By Joseph Ax (Reuters) -Thirty-one members of white nationalist group Patriot Front, arrested in Idaho over the weekend on suspicion of plotting to violently disrupt an LGBTQ pride event, were released from jail on bond and will make their initial court appearances in the coming weeks, a court...




					nordot.app


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

WHO"S ENFORCING ?
*18 U.S. Code § 1507 - Picketing or parading*

Whoever, with the intent of interfering with, obstructing, or impeding the administration of justice, or with the intent of influencing any judge, juror, witness, or court officer, in the discharge of his duty, pickets or parades in or near a building housing a court of the United States, or in or near a building or residence occupied or used by such judge, juror, witness, or court officer, or with such intent uses any sound-truck or similar device or resorts to any other demonstration in or near any such building or residence, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.
Nothing in this section shall interfere with or prevent the exercise by any court of the United States of its power to punish for contempt.
(Added Sept. 23, 1950, ch. 1024, title I, § 31(a), 64 Stat. 1018; amended Pub. L. 103–322, title XXXIII, § 330016(1)(K), Sept. 13, 1994, 108 Stat. 2147.)


----------



## VanMan (Jun 13, 2022)

18 USC 1507 is typically only enforced when it directly interrupts a proceeding or if a blatant attempt at intimidation.  That "protest" hardly qualifies as either.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

VanMan said:


> 18 USC 1507 is typically only enforced when it directly interrupts a proceeding or if a blatant attempt at intimidation.  That "protest" hardly qualifies as either.


Where did you find the information regarding "typically only enforced"...?
So you believe these protesters have no intend to influence the judges regarding abortion?
Why then would they show up and protest? 
The language is specific and states:
*Whoever, with the intent of influencing any judge, in the discharge of his duty, pickets or parades in or near a building or residence occupied or used by such judge shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both.*
The AG is a disgrace....


----------



## VanMan (Jun 13, 2022)

I read. A lot.  Look at some case law surrounding the section and the interplay between it and the first amendment. It's really about blatant obstruction and intimidation. It's gonna take a lot more than a small band of protesters with a megaphone to warrant any action under 1807 and it's been that since the Reagan administration.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2022)

VanMan said:


> I read. A lot.  Look at some case law surrounding the section and the interplay between it and the first amendment. It's really about blatant obstruction and intimidation. It's gonna take a lot more than a small band of protesters with a megaphone to warrant any action under 1807 and it's been that since the Reagan administration.


What is the definition of blatant intimidation? A guy from Simi Valley showing up with a gun?
The law does not mention "blatant". That would undoubtedly open the law up to interpretation...
Political protest and judicial intimidation are two very different things
Political protest at the Supreme Court is one thing...protesting beneath a child's bedroom window is quite another.
If you would, do us all a favor and cite the case law you are referencing. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2022)

And I thought right wingers backed the blue not threatened them.








						Idaho officers getting death threats after arresting 31 Patriot Front white nationalists near Pride event
					

The majority of the threats being made appear to be from groups outside of the local community, the Coeur d’Alene police chief said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## watfly (Jun 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And I thought right wingers backed the blue not threatened them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Patriot Front member is kicked out from mother's home after arrest
					

Jared Michael Boyce, 27, was given an ultimatum by his mother, Karen Amsden after being arrested at an Idaho Pride event over the weekend, where 30 other Patriot Front members were also detained.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

GOP commission refuses to certify New Mexico primary vote
					

New Mexico’s secretary of state on Tuesday asked the state Supreme Court to order the Republican-led commission of rural Otero County to certify primary election results after it refused to do so over distrust of Dominion vote-tallying machines.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> GOP commission refuses to certify New Mexico primary vote
> 
> 
> New Mexico’s secretary of state on Tuesday asked the state Supreme Court to order the Republican-led commission of rural Otero County to certify primary election results after it refused to do so over distrust of Dominion vote-tallying machines.
> ...


Good for the goose....
Democrats objected to counting electoral totals in 2000, 2004 & 2016 Presidential elections.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for the goose....
> Democrats objected to counting electoral totals in 2000, 2004 & 2016 Presidential elections.


Didn’t read it I see.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn’t read it I see.


I read it Daffy...
I was simply pointing out that the Democrats are no better than the Republican when it comes to counting votes...
Read up poodle dick: try to comprehend what is written. Good luck!

*Democrats Have Been Shameless About Your Presidential Vote Too*
After the 2000, 2004 and 2016 elections, they objected to counting electoral totals.

By Derek T. Muller
Mr. Muller is a law professor at the University of Iowa who specializes in election law.

Jan. 6, 2021
As Republicans in Congress prepare to formally contest the outcome of the 2020 presidential election on Wednesday, many of them have cited precedent for their effort: similar complaints lodged by Democrats in other presidential elections. After Republican victories in 2000, 2004 and 2016, for instance, Democrats in Congress used the formal counting of electoral votes as an opportunity to challenge election results.

But the history of Democratic efforts to contest the outcomes of presidential elections is not a history worth emulating. On the contrary, it only underscores that the certification of a president-elect’s victory by the House and Senate is an improper forum for the airing of political grievances and an inappropriate occasion to readjudicate the decisions of the states concerning things like vote tallies, recounts and audits.

While Congress has the power to decline to count electoral votes, it has done so only in extreme situations in the aftermath of the Civil War — when, for instance, a state was deemed to lack a functioning government. The Electoral Count Act of 1887, which sets the rules for Congress to count electoral votes, was enacted with the presumption that state procedures are trustworthy. The act instructs Congress to defer to state judgments when a state resolves controversies over the appointment of electors. 

The act also requires broad political consensus to decline to count electoral votes. It instructs that on Jan. 6 after a presidential election, the president of the Senate (typically the vice president) presides over a session of the two chambers. If a member of Congress wishes to object to counting a state’s electoral votes, a member of the House and a member of the Senate must sign a written objection. The chambers separate for up to two hours of debate. If majorities of both chambers agree to the objection, the objection stands. If not, the votes are counted.

*Few objections were filed in accordance with the Electoral Count Act in the 20th century. But starting with George W. Bush’s victory in the 2000 presidential election, Democrats contested election results after every Republican win.*









						Opinion | Democrats Have Been Shameless About Your Presidential Vote Too (Published 2021)
					

After the 2000, 2004 and 2016 elections, they objected to counting electoral totals.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I read it Daffy...
> I was simply pointing out that the Democrats are no better than the Republican when it comes to counting votes...
> Read up poodle dick: try to comprehend what is written. Good luck!
> 
> ...


I didn’t see anything about Dominion tallying machines or the trump originated conspiracy theories behind doubting the validity of those machines. There are always holes in your straw men.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I didn’t see anything about Dominion tallying machines or the trump originated conspiracy theories behind doubting the validity of those machines. There are always holes in your straw men.


Are you really that dense?
The Republicans question a machine, the Democrats question the process....which is worse?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Are you really that dense?
> The Republicans question a machine, the Democrats question the process....which is worse?


More of your usual deflection. You never answer wuestion or deal directly with the topic at hand. You deflect, ad hominem, whatsboutism, deflect some more then ad hominem, always with the ad hominem as if that will shield you, it doesn’t, never has.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 15, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More of your usual deflection. You never answer wuestion or deal directly with the topic at hand. You deflect, ad hominem, whatsboutism, deflect some more then ad hominem, always with the ad hominem as if that will shield you, it doesn’t, never has.


It's common knowledge that you suffer comprehension problems Daff...
If you don't see how you argue against the Republican's whilst ignoring the Democrats similar sins, you'll never understand the so called ad hominem
reactions pointed your way....
You've had a long day Daff, take the rest of the evening off.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 16, 2022)

"Trump's aims as president were totally different from any other president, Republican or Democrat," Ben-Ghiat, a historian at New York University who is an expert on fascism, told Insider. "His aims were autocratic in that he wanted to turn public office into a vessel of making money for himself — to have private profit off of public office."








						Trump was 'extremely disciplined in grifting' and trying to use the presidency to make money, expert on fascism says
					

The January 6 committee's hearing this week focused on Trump's massive fundraising efforts following the 2020 presidential election.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Trump's aims as president were totally different from any other president, Republican or Democrat," Ben-Ghiat, a historian at New York University who is an expert on fascism, told Insider. "His aims were autocratic in that he wanted to turn public office into a vessel of making money for himself — to have private profit off of public office."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple that with his "Article II means I can do anything I want" theory.


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2022)

Police Linked to Hacking Campaign to Frame Indian Activists
					

New details connect police in India to a plot to plant evidence on victims' computers that led to their arrest.




					www.wired.com


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2022)

Tensions escalate in Nashville over whether to host 2024 GOP convention
					

The mayor’s office has expressed concern about the potential volatility such an event could bring in a “post-Jan. 6 environment,” two sources said.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2022)

The mayor is concerned about a convention to be held in two years because of "potential volatility such an event *could* bring in a “post-Jan. 6 environment".
Who's he worried about? Antifa?


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The mayor is concerned about a convention to be held in two years because of "potential volatility such an event *could* bring in a “post-Jan. 6 environment".
> Who's he worried about? Antifa?


Seeing photos of businesses boarding up in DC for tonight 

must be because of those 1/6 people


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Seeing photos of businesses boarding up in DC for tonight
> 
> must be because of those 1/6 people


I see you are confusing fascism with democracy.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are confusing fascism with democracy.


Why are they boarding up businesses , why would they need to do that?


----------



## crush (Jun 24, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Why are they boarding up businesses , why would they need to do that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2022)

“…Fascism says for us to split ourselves up into the thousand cliques and klans and beat our own chains of slavery onto our ankles by wasting our strength fighting our friend and neighbor—and allowing the fascists to nip us off one by one, little by little, group by group.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “…Fascism says for us to split ourselves up into the thousand cliques and klans and beat our own chains of slavery onto our ankles by wasting our strength fighting our friend and neighbor—and allowing the fascists to nip us off one by one, little by little, group by group.”


Woody Guthrie on fascism & the laws of nature...?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Why are they boarding up businesses , why would they need to do that?


I’ve been busy, was there any rioting?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

Where Abortion Is Legal and Where It Loses Protections Without Roe v. Wade (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Jun 25, 2022)

No comment --


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2022)

espola said:


> No comment --
> 
> View attachment 14021


The bills all passed the House....three bills passed with bipartisan support & The U.S. Chamber of Commerce strongly urged a no vote on _H.R. 7688_


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2022)

Hoffman said, according to The Post: "I'm a Republican recorder living in a Republican county where the candidate that they wanted to win won by 2-to-1 in this county and still getting grief, and so is my staff."

"I'm not sure what they think that we did wrong," she said. "And they're very nasty. The accusations and the threats are nasty."









						2 Arizona election officials abruptly quit before the primaries, citing continuous threats from Trump supporters over 2020 elections
					

Election officials in Yavapai, Arizona, said they faced criticism and threats from Trump supporters even though he won the county in 2020.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2022)

Nikki Haley took math from Izzy --


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Did you know that July is "MAGA Month"?  MT Greene thinks so, and she had this to say about the Highand Park shooting --

"It almost sounds like it's designed to persuade Republicans to go along with more gun control,  I mean, after all, remember we didn't see that happen at all the Pride parades in the month of June! But as soon as we hit MAGA month, as soon as we hit the month that we're all celebrating loving our country, we have shootings on July Fourth."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Did you know that July is "MAGA Month"?  MT Greene thinks so, and she had this to say about the Highand Park shooting --
> 
> "It almost sounds like it's designed to persuade Republicans to go along with more gun control,  I mean, after all, remember we didn't see that happen at all the Pride parades in the month of June! But as soon as we hit MAGA month, as soon as we hit the month that we're all celebrating loving our country, we have shootings on July Fourth."


Such an unfortunate waste of time she is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Such an unfortunate waste of time she is.


Yeah...Kamala has turned out to be a huge disappointment...


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Such an unfortunate waste of time she is.


She is useful if you pay attention to what she is saying since it represents a sampling of the current dregs of the MAGA sewer


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Why is Lindsey Graham fighting the Georgia subpoena?  He says he has nothing to hide, but wants to hide it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

Hope this answers your question Magoo... the answers are out there...

(CNN)
Attorneys representing Republican South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham say that he intends to challenge the subpoena that he was issued by an Atlanta-area special grand jury investigating former President Donald Trump's attempts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia.
"Senator Graham plans to go to court, challenge the subpoena, and expects to prevail," attorneys Bart Daniel and Matt Austin said in a statement on behalf of Graham.
Graham's attorneys also wrote that in their "conversations with Fulton County investigators," they have been informed that "Senator Graham is neither a subject nor target of the investigation, simply a witness."
"This is all politics. Fulton County is engaged in a fishing expedition and working in concert with the January 6 Committee in Washington. Any information from an interview or deposition with Senator Graham would immediately be shared with the January 6 Committee," Daniel and Austin wrote in the statement.
entire article:








						Sen. Lindsey Graham to challenge Atlanta-area grand jury subpoena | CNN Politics
					

Attorneys representing Republican South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham say that he intends to challenge the subpoena that he was issued by an Atlanta-area special grand jury investigating former President Donald Trump's attempts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hope this answers your question Magoo... the answers are out there...
> 
> (CNN)
> Attorneys representing Republican South Carolina Sen. Lindsey Graham say that he intends to challenge the subpoena that he was issued by an Atlanta-area special grand jury investigating former President Donald Trump's attempts to overturn the 2020 election in Georgia.
> ...


If he is "simply a witness" he should have no reason not to perform his duty to provide testimony in such an important criminal investigation


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> If he is "simply a witness" he should have no reason not to perform his duty to provide testimony in such an important criminal investigation


So says a fool Magoo.
Let's let Senator Graham decide, he "served with the Judge Advocate General's Corp. in the United States Air Force, as a defense attorney and then with the Air Force's chief prosecutor in Europe based in West Germany".


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So says a fool Magoo.
> Let's let Senator Graham decide, he "served with the Judge Advocate General's Corp. in the United States Air Force, as a defense attorney and then with the Air Force's chief prosecutor in Europe based in West Germany".


So he knows exactly why he wishes to avoid testifying.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2022)

espola said:


> So he knows exactly why he wishes to avoid testifying.


You certainly don't know shit when it comes to his decisions...you just assume, guess, speculate, cast aspersions & question a man honesty...
F'n Magoo...


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You certainly don't know shit when it comes to his decisions...you just assume, guess, speculate, cast aspersions & question a man honesty...
> F'n Magoo...


What is he afraid of?  It must be something big for someone with his knowledge of the criminal investigation procedure to be trying to avoid it.

He said he has nothing to hide, so why doesn't he just speak up and show it?

I'm sure the Georgia prosecutor has no interest in this rumor, unless it is to question whether he was being blackmailed by t about it --









						Lindsey Graham "Lady G" Rumor
					

"Lady G" Rumor refers to a claim that Republican Senator Lindsey Graham has hired male prostitutes in Washington D.C., who refer to him as "Lady G" (not to be confused with the Jamaican recording artist Lady G). The claim was made by an adult film actor in June of 2020 and also led to...




					knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> What is he afraid of?  It must be something big for someone with his knowledge of the criminal investigation procedure to be trying to avoid it.
> 
> He said he has nothing to hide, so why doesn't he just speak up and show it?
> 
> ...


His age, single, drinks a lot, no not sweet little Lindsey!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His age, single, drinks a lot, no not sweet little Lindsey!


You sound homophobic Daffy...or homosexual. 
Which is it ?


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His age, single, drinks a lot, no not sweet little Lindsey!


I first heard about this from a gay friend involved in local politics.  At first, I didn't understand what he was talking about, but Google can be your friend.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound homophobic Daffy...or homosexual.
> Which is it ?


I thought he was being sympathetic.  However, based on years of reading your posting history, I understand that sympathy is not one of your stronger attributes.  You generally prefer to attack and belittle (you can look it up).  Or perhaps you feel your manhood threatened?  Which is it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I thought he was being sympathetic.  However, based on years of reading your posting history, I understand that sympathy is not one of your stronger attributes.  You generally prefer to attack and belittle (you can look it up).  Or perhaps you feel your manhood threatened?  Which is it?


Sympathetic...? Please....
nice of you stick up for Daffy as he is constantly sticking his foot in his pathetic mouth...if he's not parroting talking points , he's posting horse shit, you can look it up.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sympathetic...? Please....
> nice of you stick up for Daffy as he is constantly sticking his foot in his pathetic mouth...if he's not parroting talking points , he's posting horse shit, you can look it up.


I have a different opinion about who is constantly sticking his foot in his mouth.  But please continue being you - reading your stuff is always a pleasure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> I have a different opinion about who is constantly sticking his foot in his mouth.  But please continue being you - reading your stuff is always a pleasure.


You have earned your moniker Magoo...get back in the rabbit hole from whence you came....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

*Woke National Education Association looks to change 'mother' to 'birthing parent' in contracts 'to be inclusive for LGBTQIA+ people' as furious moms brand teachers' union the 'K-12 Cartel'*

*The National Education Association wants to remove 'mother' from its contracts*
*The union would instead use 'birthing parent' to be inclusive LGBTQ people*
*Furious mothers slammed the union for pushing its 'radical agenda' on families *
*Moms called the NEA the 'K-12 Cartel' that 'holds parents and children hostage'*
The National Education Association has proposed changing the word 'mother' to 'birthing parent' in its union contracts to be more inclusive to the LGBTQ community.

The teachers union claimed the proposed resolution would change the language used in contracts to be a more 'inclusive reflection' of all educators' families.

Furious mothers slammed the proposal, calling the union a 'K-12 Cartel' that is 'holding parents and children hostage' to its woke agenda.

The NEA was set to vote on the resolution Wednesday in Chicago during its annual Representative Assembly conference attended by more than 6,000 educators. 

It is unclear if the measure passed as the union did not immediately respond to DailyMail.com's request for comment.

The proposed resolution aimed to change union contract language so members 'need not worry about how a Board of Education/solicitor defines 'maternity leave,' 'mother,' and/or 'father.''

'The language is an inclusive reflection of how LGBTQIA+ members build families,' the document, which was obtained by Fox News, stated.

*It appears the resolution would remove words like 'mother' and 'father' from all union contracts, changing the terms to 'birthing parent' and 'non-birthing parent,' respectively.*

'Maternity leave' would also be referred to as 'parental leave.' 

Parents allege the proposal is just another example of how the union has failed to prioritize the educational needs of American children.

*'Normal people don't use the term chestfeeding or birthing person or any of this stuff,' Nicole Neily of Parents Defending Education said. 'I think it just further underscores how completely out of touch the teachers' unions… are from the concerns of normal parents.' *

She added: 'It's horrifying.'

'We believe in American teachers, and we don't believe that the lack of focus that the union has on children is represented,' echoed Tiffany Justice of Moms for Liberty, adding that the 'K-12 Cartel' is 'holding parents and children hostage to a radical agenda.'

Elana Fishbein from No Left Turn in Education also accused the NEA of trying to destroy society and the American family.

'They are arrogant. They are dismissive of the family, the parents. It's beyond Orwellian,' she told the news outlet. 'Even in science fiction, I don't know if you can have such a script of complete destruction of human society.' 

entire article:








						Teachers union looks to change 'mother' to 'birthing parent'
					

The National Education Association has proposed changing the word 'mother' to 'birthing parent' in its contracts to be more inclusive to the LGBTQ community.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have earned your moniker Magoo...get back in the rabbit hole from whence you came....


Speaking of your favorite cartoon characters, here is what you usually remind me of --


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> What is he afraid of?  It must be something big for someone with his knowledge of the criminal investigation procedure to be trying to avoid it.
> 
> He said he has nothing to hide, so why doesn't he just speak up and show it?
> 
> ...


What about YOUR past....
Hypocrite.


----------



## thirteenknots (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Speaking of your favorite cartoon characters, here is what you usually remind me of --


You're hilarious.

The first 30 seconds epitomize YOU.

Goofy and Mickey " Try " to straighten you out
with the TRUTH, but to no avail.

Projection is TRULY a LIARS ( Marxist/Democrat ) Trait.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2022)

espola said:


> Speaking of your favorite cartoon characters, here is what you usually remind me of --


Have you had any original thoughts lately Magoo?
Emulating me is all you got?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2022)

Recall her rejoinder to Sen. Ted Cruz, after the Texan accused Cheney last year of suffering from “Trump derangement syndrome.” Cheney mocked Cruz for groveling toward Trump even though he has in the past attacked Cruz’s own family members. “Trump broke Ted Cruz,” Cheney told CNN. “A real man would be defending his wife, and his father, and the Constitution.”


Recall also a Cheney aide’s taunt of Rep. Matt Gaetz, a camera-loving Trump warrior, who traveled to Wyoming to urge voters to reject Cheney and demand her resignation: “Gaetz can leave his beauty bag at home. In Wyoming, the men don’t wear make-up.”








						Liz Cheney Wins the GOP’s Manhood Contest
					

Josh Hawley says real men value courage. Not many in Trump’s party clear the bar.




					www.politico.com


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

I have noticed that old what's-his-name the suspected arsonist and my current Representative in Congress has taken down his "Trump Conservative" campaign sign that used to be visible from I-8 East.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

espola said:


> I have noticed that old what's-his-name the suspected arsonist and my current Representative in Congress has taken down his "Trump Conservative" campaign sign that used to be visible from I-8 East.


I thought he was a car thief who rolled on his own brother to avoid jail time?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought he was a car thief who rolled on his own brother to avoid jail time?


That was before his company suffered a disastrous but well-insured fire.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2022)

I see in the news that Brett Kavanaugh cleared on out the back of a restaurant rather than confront a crowd of protestors intent on chanting "Liar, liar, pants on fire" at him.  I think that is the incorrect tactic.  What people should do if they see him out in public in a place like a restaurant is to have a mug of beer sent to his table.  Or 12.


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 8, 2022)

I wonder if doing that would change the RoevWade decision


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> I wonder if doing that would change the RoevWade decision


Are you saying you are fine with lying as long as it aligns with your POV?


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you saying you are fine with lying as long as it aligns with your POV?


You have poor reading comprehension


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545535443269287937


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> You have poor reading comprehension


You are stuck in mud.


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)

Home of Steve Bannon swarmed by police after former Trump adviser gets 'swatted'
					

The home of Steve Bannon was "swatted" Friday after a false alert that the former senior adviser to President Donald Trump had shot someone.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



Assassination's and now "swatting call" at Bannon house.  It's heating up folks. Desperate cheaters are now going to harm those who call them out. 98% of DC was guilty of naughty things you guys. The Light is too bright for these monsters to overcome but they won't surrender peacefully because if they do, they will be severely punished for their actions to destroy our country from the inside,


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are stuck in mud.


LOL!


----------



## crush (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 8, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are stuck in mud.


You lack all comprehension...


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

I have a Q for all my smart frens on here. Is America a Democracy or a Republic?


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

They robbed us all


----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 9, 2022)

Bronze Bruce-Special Ops!!!  A true warrior to protect those who can't protect themselves. He has his boot on the snake and soon all snakes will be put a way for good!!!


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)

BREAKING - Argentine people rise up towards the political class in Buenos Aires and beyond: "There is hunger and there is no way to feed the family. People are tired, today we could have fun, but we are here to protest towards the politicians corrupt." In Argentina, inflation is 60%.


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

Dr. Bill is now Farmer Bill. This dude is everywhere and now owns more farmland than any person in the country. Beyond Meat from the Gates of Hell!!!  Tasty plastic shit. Dude already tricked so many of you into the juice jabs and now he wants you to eat his lab meat that is beyond nasty!


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 11, 2022)

espola said:


>


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2022)

_"Since we don't control the air, our good air decided to float over to China's bad air. So when China gets our good air, their bad air got to move. So it moves over to our good air space. Then -- now we got we to clean that back up."_ 

Herschel Walker explaining climate change.

93% of Georgia Republicans still support him, according to the Quinnipiac poll.






						GA Senate Race: Warnock Opens Up 10 Point Lead Over Walker, Quinnipiac University Georgia Poll Finds; Kemp And Abrams Locked In Dead Heat In Governor's Race | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

"Herschel Walker fumbles on honesty and tumbles on favorability as Raphael Warnock surges ahead in the race for senator," said Quinnipiac University Polling Analyst Tim Malloy.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 11, 2022)

espola said:


> _"Since we don't control the air, our good air decided to float over to China's bad air. So when China gets our good air, their bad air got to move. So it moves over to our good air space. Then -- now we got we to clean that back up."_
> 
> Herschel Walker explaining climate change.
> 
> ...


Kind of makes sense though. If you fart, your bad air comes floating over to my bedroom and displaces my good air. Then I gotta open the window otherwise I’m gonna be smelling farts all night. You see, the earth doesn’t have a window, which is a problem. It’s already got a bunch of ozone and greenhouse gases. It’s the gases part that’s a big problem too, farts and gases being so similar.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2022)

Some things don't change -- from Mad Magazine 1968 --


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Some things don't change -- from Mad Magazine 1968 --
> 
> View attachment 14241


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

Starbucks is closing stores for safety reasons in the obvious cities. The cool news at bucks is they will offer you "active shooting" training and will pay you to have abortion quickly so you can come back to violence at work.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## N00B (Jul 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Some things don't change -- from Mad Magazine 1968 --
> 
> View attachment 14241


Welcome to the ugliness of a democratic society.  We don’t agree on everything… but if you want to point to both extremes, you’ve got a good list here that has been consistent over time.


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2022)

Oh the victimhood, oh the victimhood








						A Trump fan got widespread sympathy after his garage was burned and defaced with 'Biden 2020' graffiti. Prosecutors say he did it himself in a $300K insurance scam.
					

Feds say that Dennis Molla graffitied his own garage with BLM and pro-Biden signs before burning it down, calling it a "hate crime" to insurers.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh the victimhood, oh the victimhood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(777) TDS- HELP


----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 14, 2022)

*Don Lemon: Republicans must be treated as danger to society by media, cannot be 'coddled'*


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)

*WWG1WGA!!!  NCSWIC!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2022)

Seventeen week old fetus that *Lennart Nilsson* photographed and was on the cover of LIFE magazine.


----------



## crush (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2022)

Many surviving OUN-B members fled to Western Europe and the United States – occasionally with CIA [Central Intelligence Agency] help – where they quietly forged political alliances with right-wing elements.








						Steve Bannon, Fascism and Making Sense of the Invasion of Ukraine - PESA Agora
					

Bannon wants to transform the godless nation-state in decline – known as America – into a new Judeo-Christian social order that replaces it with an occult agora minted by historical amnesia and studied ignorance.




					pesaagora.com


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Many surviving OUN-B members fled to Western Europe and the United States – occasionally with CIA [Central Intelligence Agency] help – where they quietly forged political alliances with right-wing elements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quite the Bio on this author

he is a Marxist


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> quite the Bio on this author
> 
> he is a Marxist


What did he get wrong?


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong?


well it’s an opinion piece , so

it’s liberal scare porn

You understand this is a communist lecturing us on American democracy? ( a Canadian communist)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> well it’s an opinion piece , so
> 
> it’s liberal scare porn
> 
> You understand this is a communist lecturing us on American democracy? ( a Canadian communist)


What did he get wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> well it’s an opinion piece , so
> 
> it’s liberal scare porn
> 
> You understand this is a communist lecturing us on American democracy? ( a Canadian communist)











						Steve Bannon is disrupting democracy
					

The former Donald Trump adviser is recruiting foot soldiers to join his mission to torch the establishment wing of the Republican Party




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong?


what Did he get right?


----------



## Brav520 (Jul 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Steve Bannon is disrupting democracy
> 
> 
> The former Donald Trump adviser is recruiting foot soldiers to join his mission to torch the establishment wing of the Republican Party
> ...


these articles all give Bannon way too much credit

he is an opportunist imo

he loves this attention , he seems like the type of person who craves it

grifter is another good word for him


----------



## N00B (Jul 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What did he get wrong?


i didn’t read it, but ‘prove a negative’ isn’t really a reasonable starting point for conversation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> these articles all give Bannon way too much credit
> 
> he is an opportunist imo
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2022)

America is now in fascism’s legal phase | Jason Stanley
					

The US’s history of racism is fertile ground for fascism. Attacks on the courts, education, voting rights and women’s rights are steps to toppling democracy




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2022)

Lions and tigers and bears...oh my!


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2022)

Cease and desist demands floating about the last few days --

From Politico to Josh Hawley to stop using their fist-pump photo on his coffee mug fundraiser.

From t to CNN to stop using the terms "Big Lie" and "lying" when referring to him.


----------



## crush (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2022)

When did we start listening to China regarding where our diplomats can visit...?


----------



## crush (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2022)

espola said:


> Cease and desist demands floating about the last few days --
> 
> From Politico to Josh Hawley to stop using their fist-pump photo on his coffee mug fundraiser.
> 
> From t to CNN to stop using the terms "Big Lie" and "lying" when referring to him.


Fascist love other fascist and want to surround themselves with fascist image.


----------



## crush (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Happened again (Aug 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fascist love other fascist and want to surround themselves with fascist image.


ahhh, another overused word that has arisen from the silly political shenanigans we find ourselves in.  What is a fascist image?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 4, 2022)

Happened again said:


> ahhh, another overused word that has arisen from the silly political shenanigans we find ourselves in.  What is a fascist image?


Don't expect a coherent reply from Ratboy...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 4, 2022)

Happened again said:


> ahhh, another overused word that has arisen from the silly political shenanigans we find ourselves in.  What is a fascist image?


Look in the mirror and be honest with yourself, if that’s possible.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 4, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror and be honest with yourself, if that’s possible.


such a poet.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2022)

*
Look in the mirror and be honest with yourself, if that’s possible.* _One more example of projecting._


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> ahhh, another overused word that has arisen from the silly political shenanigans we find ourselves in.  What is a fascist image?


let’s just say the Arsenal from the other side is quite bare , so resorting to buzzwords is commonplace


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> ahhh, another overused word that has arisen from the silly political shenanigans we find ourselves in.  What is a fascist image?


How about Viktor Orban, dictator of Hungary, receiving adulation at CPAC this week --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2022)

espola said:


> How about Viktor Orban, dictator of Hungary, receiving adulation at CPAC this week --
> 
> View attachment 14503


The anti-Americans, the un-American Americans are the ones attempting to claim the exclusive on patriotism. They also happen to to be the most obviously un-religious Bible lovers of all time . . . like their self proclaimed “chosen one” they can’t quote it, never read it, but claim it as a shield of impunity.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 6, 2022)

espola said:


> How about Viktor Orban, dictator of Hungary, receiving adulation at CPAC this week --
> 
> View attachment 14503


I dunno, is he a fascist?  Was he elected?  Is he going to be re-elected?  Isn't bernie a soclialist?  are we telling hungarians and hungary how they should run their country.  

your msm hype crew gets you pretty fired up.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The anti-Americans, the un-American Americans are the ones attempting to claim the exclusive on patriotism. They also happen to to be the most obviously un-religious Bible lovers of all time . . . like their self proclaimed “chosen one” they can’t quote it, never read it, but claim it as a shield of impunity.


say wut? what is an un-American American? are you referring to griner?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> say wut? what is an un-American American? are you referring to griner?


He's referring to his talking points...


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> I dunno, is he a fascist?  Was he elected?  Is he going to be re-elected?  Isn't bernie a soclialist?  are we telling hungarians and hungary how they should run their country.
> 
> your msm hype crew gets you pretty fired up.


Your first two words are correct and the rest of your message confirms it.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 6, 2022)

espola said:


> Your first two words are correct and the rest of your message confirms it.


should we plot to overthrow an elected foreign leader who is subjugating his country?  Is he really a fascist? At least they are taking in Ukranian refugess..or are they only taking in ukranians  who are azov supporters?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2022)

Happened again said:


> should we plot to overthrow an elected foreign leader who is subjugating his country?  Is he really a fascist? At least they are taking in Ukranian refugess..or are they only taking in ukranians  who are azov supporters?


When you kiss his ass, does it taste like goulash?


----------



## Happened again (Aug 6, 2022)

espola said:


> When you kiss his ass, does it taste like goulash?


spicy!  - is this how you win over the ladies?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2022)

espola said:


> When you kiss his ass, does it taste like goulash?


Is the same idiot who made excuses for Putin?


----------



## Happened again (Aug 6, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is the same idiot who made excuses for Putin?


who are you talking about?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> who are you talking about?


"Putin and Russia are winning...it's not pretty, but they are winning. don't believe the hype, we are spending an untold amount of printed dollars on a proxy war with an inevitable ending. Waste of your dollars but very effective at raising gas prices."





__





						President Joe Biden
					

Don't feel bad. Nobody else is either.  The people that need to won’t and if they do they won’t believe any of it . . . they think trump is still president. It is purely a political stunt to enlighten. It won’t work. ‘murican’ts don’t care, they just want daddy back.



					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 7, 2022)

*The consequences of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine for international security – NATO and beyond*

*February 24, 2022, is likely to engrave itself on the history template of the contemporary world. Russia’s unprovoked, unjustified and barbaric invasion of Ukraine is not only a manifestation of a huge security danger that has shattered peace in Europe.*

More structurally, it has broken the entire security architecture built patiently on the continent over many decades, including international commitments agreed in the last 30 years. As the top UK general recently observed, it is dangerous to assume that the war on Ukraine is a limited conflict. This could be “our 1937 moment“, and everything possible must be done in order to stop territorial expansion by force, thereby averting a war similar to the one that ravaged Europe 80 years ago. Mobilising our resources must start today.

*This is also a war against the West*
The magnitude of damage is immense and still increasing. Ukrainians (military and civilians alike) are being killed simply because they are Ukrainians. Whole cities – like Mariupol – are being razed to the ground. Evident atrocities fitting the criteria of war crimes are being perpetrated and accompanied by genocidal talk on Russian state TV. Hundreds of thousands of people, including children, have been forcefully deported to Russia. Over six million (at the time of writing) have had to flee Ukraine; many more have been internally displaced. Hospitals, infrastructure, cultural treasures, private homes and industrial centres are either destroyed or pillaged, with stolen goods being sent to Russia in an organised manner.
The suffering of Ukraine presents a moral challenge to Europe and the world. Human rights and the UN Charter have been trampled upon and our values mocked. Indifference is simply not an option. As convincingly explained by Nicholas Tenzer: this is a war against the West too.

According to its own terminology, Putin’s regime has chosen confrontation with the “collective West”, irrespective of the costs for Russia itself. All efforts comprising security and confidence-building measures, or institutional arrangements designed to preserve peace, suddenly look very fragile when faced with blunt force. After many months of Moscow engaging in sham dialogue and blatantly lying to other countries and institutions, including NATO and the OSCE, all trust has been eroded. Moreover, by creating economic shocks in the energy markets and weaponising famine as a political instrument, Russia has further globalised the consequences of its war.

*Russian threats*
Russia has also purposefully raised the level of risk for the possible use of nuclear weapons, the main goal primarily being to discourage Western Allies from offering military support to Ukraine and to instil fear in decision-makers. A long-held taboo that made an actual application of nuclear force unthinkable has been verbally discarded. While many experts calculate that risk to be low - not higher than five percent - Putin and his aides have chosen to abandon the rational caution exercised by the majority of his Soviet predecessors. Compared to Cold War practice, today, Kremlin propagandists and officials engage in highly irresponsible rhetoric advocating for the use of Russia’s nuclear arsenal against Ukraine, and possibly even against NATO states. This is backed by exercises (at least two this year) openly testing the Russian military’s ability to fire nuclear warheads at Western targets and protect Russia from possible counter-strikes. The Russian president has even shown his willingness to bring Belarus into the nuclear equation. Such brinkmanship has contributed to the return of nuclear arms into the power competition on a global stage.

With or without a nuclear threat dimension, Russia’s neighbours already have valid reasons to fear the Russian predator. They feel that, if not stopped in and by Ukraine, Putin may entertain aggression against other territories. The historic decision by both Finland and Sweden to apply for NATO membership points to the gravity of this threat. Small countries, such as Moldova and Georgia, but also Moscow’s formal allies such as Kazakhstan, may fear becoming Putin’s next target. The Kremlin has not made any attempt to assuage these fears, but has instead amplified them via direct menaces, propaganda and intimidation levers. Latest examples include curtailing gas supplies for political reasons, violating the airspace of a NATO country, threatening Lithuania, and using economic blackmail against Collective Security Treaty Organization member, Kazakhstan. 

Entire article:








						NATO Review - The consequences of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine  for international security – NATO and beyond
					

February 24, 2022, is likely to engrave itself on the history template of the contemporary world. Russia’s unprovoked, unjustified and barbaric invasion of Ukraine is not only a manifestation of a huge security danger that has shattered peace in Europe.



					www.nato.int


----------



## Happened again (Aug 7, 2022)

espola said:


> "Putin and Russia are winning...it's not pretty, but they are winning. don't believe the hype, we are spending an untold amount of printed dollars on a proxy war with an inevitable ending. Waste of your dollars but very effective at raising gas prices."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raytheon and company are doing a pretty good job of winning.  Everything else is white noise.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2022)

Happened again said:


> Raytheon and company are doing a pretty good job of winning.  Everything else is white noise.


“white noise”, how apropos.


----------



## Happened again (Aug 7, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “white noise”, how apropos.


white noise, pink noise, brown noise...you pick.  

I prefer white noise, it spans mulitiple bands. Maybe you should try out white noise, it helps with whining and crying, may improve work performance, and helps to focus...give it a shot..


----------



## crush (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 8, 2022)

“If we don’t take back the Senate, Dems will pack the courts, give DC statehood, grant abortions up to 52 weeks, and Republicans will never win again."

--campaign mailer from Sen. Tim Scott of South Carolina.


----------



## crush (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## fourteenknots (Aug 8, 2022)

You got that right my brother. The evidence amassed against Biden is staggering. I’ll give you an example. I heard Biden personally was involved in encouraging thousands of Antifa to dress up as MAGA supporters to storm into the Capitol and try to stop brave congressmen and senators like Josh Hawley and Jim Jordan who were going to successfully reject the fake electors that tried to steal Trump’s  landslide 2020 victory.


----------



## crush (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

In search of GOP candidates willing to stand up for democracy
					

As we survey the field of Republican candidates across the state, we are struggling to identify those who are not an active threat to American democracy. ...




					lasvegassun.com
				




"The Editorial Board, and Nevadans as a whole, are facing an agonizing problem. We have endorsed Republicans in the past and might do so again in the future. Yet as we survey the field of Republican candidates across the state, we are struggling to identify those who are not an active threat to American democracy or the institutions of government that have sustained our republic for 250 years. "

"As it stands right now, voters are faced with a slate of GOP candidates — nearly across the board — who aren’t fit for elective office because they buy into the Big Lie and its attempt to derail democracy. We hate finding people in the public sphere who want to destroy the very elections they now seek to win. We hate efforts to disenfranchise voters and rig future elections. We yearn for a dignified, honest and pro-democracy Republican leadership. We yearn for the Republicans of years past. Patriots, not insurrectionists. "


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 13, 2022)

The Inflation Reduction Act is aimed at tackling a host of problems, from climate change to catching tax cheats, but there's one issue it may not solve: reducing inflation. 

That's the conclusion of the Penn Wharton Budget Model, a group of economists and data scientists at University of Pennsylvania who analyze public policies to predict their economic and fiscal impacts. Its analysis, published Friday, comes as inflation remains near a 40-year high, crimping the budgets of consumers and businesses alike. 

The Inflation Reduction Act would invest nearly $400 billion in energy security and climate change proposals, aimed at reducing carbon emissions by approximately 40% by 2030. It also would allow Medicare to negotiate with drugmakers on prescription prices, and would limit out-of-pocket drug expenses for seniors to $2,000 annually. The bill also directs $80 billion in funding to the IRS, aimed at helping the underfunded agency hire more auditors and beef up its customer service and technology. 

*But the impact on inflation "is statistically indistinguishable from zero," the Penn Wharton Budget Model said on Friday. *

The legislation, which passed the House of Representatives on Friday and is headed to President Biden's desk to be signed into law, has wide-ranging goals yet does little to directly tackle the underlying causes of inflationary pressures pushing up the cost of everything from food to housing, the economists predict. Still, the bill could help some Americans lower their health care costs, through its provisions for seniors' prescriptions and another item that would lower what consumers pay for some Affordable Care Act plans.

The Penn Wharton Budget Model isn't alone in predicting that the Inflation Reduction Act won't measurably affect inflation, with the nonpartisan Congressional Budget Office concluding last week that the changes would have a "negligible" impact on inflation this year and next. However, the CBO expects the bill to help lower inflation in later years.

At the same time, the White House has trumpeted a letter signed by more than 120 economists, including several Nobel Prize winners and former Treasury secretaries, that highlights the bill's long-term effects, saying it would put "downward pressure on inflation by reducing the government's budget deficit by an estimated $300 billion over the next decade."

In theory, lower deficits can reduce inflation. That's because lower government spending and higher taxes, which help shrink the deficit, both reduce demand in the economy, thereby easing pressure on companies to raise prices.

entire article:
The Inflation Reduction Act may not lower inflation: analysis (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Inflation Reduction Act is aimed at tackling a host of problems, from climate change to catching tax cheats, but there's one issue it may not solve: reducing inflation.
> 
> That's the conclusion of the Penn Wharton Budget Model, a group of economists and data scientists at University of Pennsylvania who analyze public policies to predict their economic and fiscal impacts. Its analysis, published Friday, comes as inflation remains near a 40-year high, crimping the budgets of consumers and businesses alike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2022)

I’m fine with Rudy’s “raid everyone of Biden’s houses” or Greene and Boebert investigating the current administration as long as the actual work of investigating and raiding is done by professionals like has been done by the FBI and the DOJ. Probably the new norm.








						GOP Rep. James Comer says Marjorie Taylor Greene and Lauren Boebert have shown interest in being on Oversight Committee in a Republican-controlled House
					

"This isn't a committee where everybody's gonna scream and be outraged and try to make the witnesses look like fools," Rep. Comer told Politico.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 14, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m fine with Rudy’s “raid everyone of Biden’s houses” or Greene and Boebert investigating the current administration as long as the actual work of investigating and raiding is done by professionals like has been done by the FBI and the DOJ. Probably the new norm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ramblings of two fools...Rudy and Daffy...


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2022)

It looks like Lindsey Graham's choices before the Georgia grand jury are narrowed down to

-admit having committed a crime
-commit another crime by perjury
-plead the 5th, which is pretty unusual before a grand jury.  If the prosecutor is after a bigger fish, he can grant him immunity from any implications of his testimony and ask the same questions again


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2022)

espola said:


> It looks like Lindsey Graham's choices before the Georgia grand jury are narrowed down to
> 
> -admit having committed a crime
> -commit another crime by perjury
> -plead the 5th, which is pretty unusual before a grand jury.  If the prosecutor is after a bigger fish, he can grant him immunity from any implications of his testimony and ask the same questions again


Or he could put you on retainer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2022)

espola said:


> It looks like Lindsey Graham's choices before the Georgia grand jury are narrowed down to
> 
> -admit having committed a crime
> -commit another crime by perjury
> -plead the 5th, which is pretty unusual before a grand jury.  If the prosecutor is after a bigger fish, he can grant him immunity from any implications of his testimony and ask the same questions again











						Giuliani told he is a target in Georgia 2020 presidential election probe
					

Rudy Giuliani has been told by prosecutors in Georgia that he is a target of the special purpose grand jury investigating whether former President Donald Trump and his allies violated the law in their efforts to flip the 2020 election results in Georgia.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## crush (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Happened again (Aug 16, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14603


you know, he has lost a bit of weight.  Looking somewhat svelte.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2022)

Oops!

"In the wake of the FBI's raid on Donald Trump's Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, supporters of the former president took to his Truth Social platform to express their outrage, some even making threats and vowing that "war" was around the corner."


"Truth Social will turn over user information in compliance with law enforcement — just like other social media sites. 

In its "guidelines for law enforcement," Truth Social states that it complies with court orders to reveal user information, restrict access to accounts, or preserve posts." 









						Trump's Truth Social — where users called for violence against FBI agents — notes in its fine print that it would turn over user information to the feds
					

Users can't count on anonymity to dodge possible legal issues if they post threats online, a former prosecutor told Insider.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

"In Wyoming, we don't necessarily embrace the idea of a big tent," Wyoming GOP Chairman Frank Eathorne said on Fox earlier this year.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "In Wyoming, we don't necessarily embrace the idea of a big tent," Wyoming GOP Chairman Frank Eathorne said on Fox earlier this year.


*Is the big tent of Democrats too big, as Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says?*
Only to small minds.

Can a political party be too inclusive? Democratic Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez apparently thinks so.

In a lengthy New York magazine profile this week, the New York congresswoman responded with a groan when asked what role she might play as a member of Congress if former Vice President Joe Biden is elected president.


“Oh God,” she said of the man who has been leading the pack of her party’s hopefuls in national polls. “In any other country, Joe Biden and I would not be in the same party, but in America, we are.”

Read up Daffy...








						Column: Is the big tent of Democrats too big, as Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says? Only to small minds.
					

U.S. Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has ideological purity tests for the left that can only delight the right.




					www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2022)

I got a fund-raising email from one of t's projects today.  I wonder -- what asshole put me on that list?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2022)

espola said:


> I got a fund-raising email from one of t's projects today.  I wonder -- what asshole put me on that list?


Once a Republican . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once a Republican . . .


In the days that I was a Republican, there was no email.


----------



## N00B (Aug 17, 2022)

espola said:


> In the days that I was a Republican, there was no email.


You live in El Cajon… you’re surprised that you got that kind of email?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

N00B said:


> You live in El Cajon… you’re surprised that you got that kind of email?


You are confusing El Cajon with Lakkkeside.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> In the days that I was a Republican, there was no email.


Possibly you were caught in an information sweep or election roll mining operation by the local GOP SS.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are confusing El Cajon with Lakkkeside.


I have been warned about Klantee.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2022)

Powklus is not far behind at 71% white klan. I had no idea how many racist lived in SD.


----------



## crush (Aug 18, 2022)

Ku Del Mar and Ku La Jolla is insane. I'm never ever going to eat in those towns, like ever again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> I have been warned about Klantee.


Santee is far more diverse. I know people that live all over that area. Whoever made up klantee was most likely was from Lakkkeside spelled with 3 k’s.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Santee is far more diverse. I know people that live all over that area. Whoever made up klantee was most likely was from Lakkkeside spelled with 3 k’s.


I heard it from someone who lived there (but that was years ago).  Used to be rural, but now it's just a traffic nightmare.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2022)

espola said:


> I heard it from someone who lived there (but that was years ago).  Used to be rural, but now it's just a traffic nightmare.


When I was a kid the only thing in Santee  was a few trailer parks and later the dump. Even as a teenager when skating what was called “The Toilet Bowl”, a pool where a trailer once was, there was very little out there but the KCBQ building.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 18, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Possibly you were caught in an information sweep or election roll mining operation by the local GOP SS.


Wilhelm Klink was amusing, you Daffy are just a bore....


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Today I got an email from "Team Trump" asking me to partici[pate in a poll of whether t was being unfairly persecuted.  In order to participate, a donation of $45 dollars or more is required.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Today I got an email from "Team Trump" asking me to partici[pate in a poll of whether t was being unfairly persecuted.  In order to participate, a donation of $45 dollars or more is required.


Was it from Bangladesh?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2022)

espola said:


> Today I got an email from "Team Trump" asking me to partici[pate in a poll of whether t was being unfairly persecuted.  In order to participate, a donation of $45 dollars or more is required.


He loves suckers!


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He loves suckers!


I'm guessing the poll results are heavily weighted to "yes".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2022)

espola said:


> I'm guessing the poll results are heavily weighted to "yes".


Gee I wonder?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2022)

*Biden's oil, gas moratorium dealt potentially fatal blow by federal court*
 A federal district court blocked the Biden administration's moratorium on federal oil and gas leasing, a potentially fatal blow to the policy that has been tied up in a legal battle since early 2021.

U.S. District Court for the Western District of Louisiana Judge Terry Doughty issued a permanent injunction blocking the leasing moratorium in a ruling late Thursday evening.  

Doughty wrote that President Biden "lacked any authority" to implement the policy under the Mineral Leasing Act (MLA) and Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act (OCSLA) which regulate federal leasing on public lands and waters.

"The Court finds Section 208 of Executive Order 14008 is ultra vires, beyond the authority of the President of the United States, and in violation of the OCSLA and the MLA," he wrote in the opinion. "Even the President cannot make significant changes to the OCSLA and/or the MLA that Congress did not delegate."

Biden issued Executive Order 14008 — titled the "Executive Order on Tackling the Climate Crisis at Home and Abroad" — on Jan. 27, 2021, days after taking office. The action ordered the Department of the Interior (DOI) to pause new oil and natural gas leases, a policy Biden pledged to pursue during his 2020 campaign, while it conducts a review of the federal leasing program.

Biden's oil, gas moratorium dealt potentially fatal blow by federal court (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Today's money-begging emails are from Sarah Palin and someone running for Congress who wants me to know that she is "Trump's friend".

Unsubscribed from both.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2022)

espola said:


> Today's money-begging emails are from Sarah Palin and someone running for Congress who wants me to know that she is "Trump's friend".
> 
> Unsubscribed from both.


You didn’t want to stick around to witness the fleecing of maga nation?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2022)

Americans see threat to democracy as No. 1 issue and support Trump probes, poll finds
					

The growing threat to democracy is the most important issue facing the country, according to a new poll that also found strong support for continued...




					www.marketwatch.com
				




The growing threat to democracy is the most important issue facing the country, according to a new poll that also found strong support for continued investigations into the actions of former President Donald Trump.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2022)

Stop resisting!  There are only three of us!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561436191895035904


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

An indication that de Santis wants to be seen as the successor to t --  on hearing of Fauci's upcoming retirement, he said "Someone should chuck that little elf across the Potomac".


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

San Antonio police officer Elizabeth Montoya, who was fired for punching a handcuffed pregnant woman in the back of a police car 7 times in the head, was reinstated in arbitration after her attorney pointed out 17 instances of SA police officers who kept their jobs after doing worse.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You didn’t want to stick around to witness the fleecing of maga nation?


Still suffering from psychosis Daffy?


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2022)

A couple of legal events this week -- a judge ruled that Barr lied when he summarized Mueller's report on t's obstruction into the Russia collusion investigation, and the previously redacted parts of the Mueller report were released confirming that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2022)

“Why do Republicans Senators allow a broken down hack politician, Mitch McConnell, to openly disparage hard working Republican candidates for the United States Senate,” Trump wrote on Truth Social.

“This is such an affront to honor and to leadership. He should spend more time (and money!) helping them get elected, and less time helping his crazy wife and family get rich on China!” he added.


----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2022)

espola said:


> A couple of legal events this week -- a judge ruled that Barr lied when he summarized Mueller's report on t's obstruction into the Russia collusion investigation, and the previously redacted parts of the Mueller report were released confirming that.


Charge him.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Charge him.


Indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 25, 2022)

This is what Barr should be prosecuted for ?

*DoJ releases memo sent to Bill Barr saying Donald Trump should not be charged with obstruction*
Rob Crilly, Senior U.S. Political Reporter For Dailymail.Com and Associated Press - Yesterday 5:27 PM
_
*The Justice Department on Wednesday released the unredacted 2019 memo that concluded nothing President Donald Trump did - including firing the FBI director - amounted to obstruction of justice or warranted a prosecution in relation to the Mueller investigation. *_
*
Even without constitutional barriers to charging a president, it says, there is no case to answer...

...The nine-page memo, prepared for then-Attorney General William Barr by a pair of senior Justice Department officials, offered a legal analysis on whether Trump had criminally obstructed the investigation into potential ties between Russia and his 2016 presidential campaign.  
*
_*Though the decision to clear Trump of obstruction has been well-documented, the newly disclosed memo offers additional details about how two of the department's senior-most leaders arrived at that conclusion...*_


DoJ releases memo sent to Bill Barr saying Donald Trump should not be charged with obstruction (msn.com)


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*“We must dare to be great; and we must realize that greatness is the fruit of toil and sacrifice and high courage.”*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2022)

White House calls out Greene, other GOP critics on how their own loans were forgiven
					

The White House on Thursday called out Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) criticism of President Biden’s plan to forgive some student loans, noting that the congresswom…




					thehill.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 26, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White House calls out Greene, other GOP critics on how their own loans were forgiven
> 
> 
> The White House on Thursday called out Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s (R-Ga.) criticism of President Biden’s plan to forgive some student loans, noting that the congresswom…
> ...


Per usual you don't understand the difference.

In one case the house and Senate passed a bill related to loans.

In the recent case, nobody voted for it. Biden just decided to do it.

Big difference.


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

And it's totally illegal what Biden did.
A judge is going to block this very 
quick and poof, once again Joe Sniffer Biden
is made the FOOL.

Only Congress can do what he " Claims " he 
did to BUY LIBERAL VOTES.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> This is what Barr should be prosecuted for ?
> 
> *DoJ releases memo sent to Bill Barr saying Donald Trump should not be charged with obstruction*
> Rob Crilly, Senior U.S. Political Reporter For Dailymail.Com and Associated Press - Yesterday 5:27 PM
> ...


And now that all the redacted part of the initial Muellefr report have been disclosed, the political machinations of that opinion have been revealed.  If t had been re-elected, Barr would still be in the clear.  Since he was not, it was only a matter of time until the full magnitude of his offense became evident, perhaps not for decades after Barr's death.  Someday, however, the truth would be known.

Welcome to that someday.


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> And now that all the redacted part of the initial Muellefr report have been disclosed, the political machinations of that opinion have been revealed.  If t had been re-elected, Barr would still be in the clear.  Since he was not, it was only a matter of time until the full magnitude of his offense became evident, perhaps not for decades after Barr's death.  Someday, however, the truth would be known.
> 
> Welcome to that someday.


Wow...Do you speak ( Type ) with a twisted tongue ( Finger ).

Ya Freak.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Desert Hound said:


> Per usual you don't understand the difference.
> 
> In one case the house and Senate passed a bill related to loans.
> 
> ...





			https://www2.ed.gov/policy/gen/leg/foia/secretarys-legal-authority-for-debt-cancellation.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> And now that all the redacted part of the initial Muellefr report have been disclosed, the political machinations of that opinion have been revealed.  If t had been re-elected, Barr would still be in the clear.  Since he was not, it was only a matter of time until the full magnitude of his offense became evident, perhaps not for decades after Barr's death.  Someday, however, the truth would be known.
> 
> Welcome to that someday.


Another moist dream Magoo?


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Another moist dream Magoo?


Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Just the facts, ma'am.


Facts and speculation are not the same...but you know that.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> View attachment 14676


Some kind of wok list...they forgot Huckleberry Finn, Tom Sawyer, To Kill a Mocking Bird and the Bible...


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Facts and speculation are not the same...but you know that.


The facts are now open for e everyone to see for themselves.  If you choose to remain ignorant., there is nothing I can do to help you.

I recall Mueller's comments when Barr first published his opinion, saying that Barr twisted the facts.  Now we can all see how.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> The facts are now open for e everyone to see for themselves.  If you choose to remain ignorant., there is nothing I can do to help you.
> 
> I recall Mueller's comments when Barr first published his opinion, saying that Barr twisted the facts.  Now we can all see how.


I can read the same facts as you Magoo...perhaps it is you who is judgmentally the ignorant one...
I don't think anything regarding Mueller and/or Barr will happen...Barr didn't craft the memo, staff did.
It's your wet dream not mine...


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can read the same facts as you Magoo...perhaps it is you who is judgmentally the ignorant one...
> I don't think anything regarding Mueller and/or Barr will happen...Barr didn't craft the memo, staff did.
> It's your wet dream not mine...


I will rashly assume that you have never worked on the staff of a powerful man.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> I will rashly assume that you have never worked on the staff of a powerful man.


You working on the "staff" of a powerful man explains a lot..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Brav520 (Aug 26, 2022)

*BW: *Do you have any regrets about how you handled the Mueller report? 

*AG BARR: *No, I don’t. I would do exactly the same as I did. People have to understand that Mueller threw this hot potato into the political process and the body politic.

*BW: *Why did Mueller handle it the way that he did? 

*AG BARR: *I don’t think he was on top of his game. I think he made some very serious errors. The whole reason Rod Rosenstein brought him in is to have someone authoritative deal with it. Once this issue was raised, it was important to have someone speak to the country and tell them what he had found. 

But he goes out and hires partisan Democrats to make up his investigative team, which means half the country is going to be suspicious from the very beginning. That defeated the whole purpose of naming him. I think it was pretty evident within a few months of his taking the position that there had been no collusion. But instead of stopping it at that point and letting the country move on, he took two instances that clearly were not obstruction and which even his final report doesn’t try to argue were obstruction.

I asked him, when you give me the report, you have to sanitize it. I’m in a position to release it as soon as you give it to me because I can make it public under the law. If there’s a delay, a lot of damage can be done to the country, the stock market, and our foreign adversaries. People are going to wonder if the president's going to jail. So you have to give it to me in a form in which I can release it. 

*BW: *Redacted it, in other words. 

*AG BARR: *Right. Redacted. 

*BW: *Did he say he would? 

*AG BARR: *Yes, he said he understood. I said that this was the most important thing as far as I was concerned. Not having a delay between the time I receive it and the time I can let it go. And lo and behold, they show up with a report with no redactions in it. Instead, on the top of every page, it cannot be released with the grand jury material.

*BW:* Do you think that the reason that was done was so the egg would be on your face? 

*AG BARR: *I don’t know why it was done. It was inexplicable to me. They knew very well what I needed. While I took three weeks to redact the report, I had to tell people what the bottom line was: That there was going to be no indictment of the president and, therefore, there was no collusion. I said that he didn’t reach a decision on obstruction. I said while he didn’t find obstruction, he didn’t exonerate him either. However, based on the report, I explained why I didn’t find obstruction. Half the letter is me explaining _my_ decision—not Mueller’s decision. I thought that was the responsible thing to do. People who are acting in good faith can scour that letter and not see anything misleading in it. 

The other thing I haven’t really understood is this: If the stuff was so damaging, why didn't Congress impeach him at that point? There were crickets. I think the idea that I affected the decision by summarizing the report was the left-wing throwing a tantrum because Mueller didn’t deliver the goods as far as they were concerned. 

*BW: *If the firing of F.B.I. Director James Comey wasn’t obstruction, how would you describe it? Do you think that it was unwise? 

*AG BARR: *I would describe it as something that should have happened long before. Everyone I knew in Republican and Justice Department circles, including me, was advising Trump at the very beginning of his administration to fire Comey before we even knew his role in Russiagate. It’s because Comey, in my opinion, has some of the personality characteristics that can lead people, like J. Edgar Hoover, to run the F.B.I. according to their personal whims. I thought it was dangerous and that he should go. 

*BW: *But Trump did it at the height of the Mueller investigation. Do you think that it was unwise to do so then? 

*AG BARR: *Better late than never, I thought. I’m not sure there ever would have been a good time once Mueller was named and got going.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 26, 2022)

Bill Barr Calls Bullsh*t
					

A frank conversation with the former Attorney General on Trump's "extortion" of the GOP, Russiagate, the most awkward White House moment, and much more.




					www.commonsense.news


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> *BW: *Do you have any regrets about how you handled the Mueller report?
> 
> *AG BARR: *No, I don’t. I would do exactly the same as I did. People have to understand that Mueller threw this hot potato into the political process and the body politic.
> 
> ...


Can you pick out all of Barr's lies in that pitiful response?


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Can you pick out all of Barr's lies in that pitiful response?


i don”t think you are particularly knowledgeable about this subject


----------



## thirteenknots (Aug 26, 2022)

espola said:


> The facts are now open for e everyone to see for themselves.  If you choose to remain ignorant., there is nothing I can do to help you.
> 
> I recall Mueller's comments when Barr first published his opinion, saying that Barr twisted the facts.  Now we can all see how.


Mueller the Drunk
Barr the _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Obama the Bath House King
Clinton the walking disease
Bush the Corrupt Deceit 9/11
Biden the " Inappropriate " sicko
Schumer the Lecherous
Pelosi the Mafia Queen
McTurtle the Swindler
McCarthy the Puss
And on and on and on.....

One BIG happy family of incestuous Political
dealings rotting before the publics very eyes.

Oh.....Adam " Espola " Schiff THE LIAR !


----------



## crush (Aug 26, 2022)

*"My new bill will protect children’s innocence. The left’s response? Try to get me killed."*


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)

*Mind, Body & Soul *​
Is your mind controlled? So many of you are brainwashed and controlled. How about your body? What are you feeding your body? How do you feel about your body? Did you sell your soul for a job? Do you take bribes to make even more? Are you blackmailed?


----------



## crush (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Biden:  MAGA = semi-fascist.

Lindsey:  "Riots in the streets".

q.e.d.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564357229582565376


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Biden:  MAGA = semi-fascist.
> 
> Lindsey:  "Riots in the streets".
> 
> q.e.d.


He must have seen Maxine Waters telling protesters in Minneapolis that a jury better render a guilty plea or else...what was she threatening?
Perhaps burn down of more Minneapolis? 
"If nothing does not happen, then we know that we’ve got to not only stay in the street, but we’ve got to fight for justice."  
"We’ve got to get more confrontational. We’ve got to make sure that they know that we mean business.” _Maxine Waters_


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> He must have seen Maxine Waters telling protesters in Minneapolis that a jury better render a guilty plea or else...what was she threatening?
> Perhaps burn down of more Minneapolis?
> "If nothing does not happen, then we know that we’ve got to not only stay in the street, but we’ve got to fight for justice."
> "We’ve got to get more confrontational. We’ve got to make sure that they know that we mean business.” _Maxine Waters_


So you agree.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 29, 2022)

just perfect that we keep seeing Lincoln Project ads


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2022)

espola said:


> So you agree.


That would be you who agrees...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> just perfect that we keep seeing Lincoln Project ads


You aren’t much of a fan of freedom and America are you.


----------



## Brav520 (Aug 30, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren’t much of a fan of freedom and America are you.


Suckers and low information voters , which one of LPs fans are you?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

Now t is promising to let violent criminals out of jail if he is elected a second time.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Now t is promising to let violent criminals out of jail if he is elected a second time.


Perhaps Trump is courting the WOK, BLM, progressive Democrat vote.....


----------



## MARsSPEED (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Now t is promising to let violent criminals out of jail if he is elected a second time.


I thought that was already happening in SoCal? Oh, wait, that is rapist and child pedophiles instead. Oh crap, sorry, @espola and @huskerdu know them as MAPs.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

Biden:  MAGA =semi-fascists

Hecklers at Biden's speech:  Fuck Joe Biden (no longer hiding behind their Let's Go Brandon disguise)

q.e.d.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Biden:  MAGA =semi-fascists
> 
> Hecklers at Biden's speech:  Fuck Joe Biden (no longer hiding behind their Let's Go Brandon disguise)
> 
> q.e.d.


No they are NOT hiding it !

He's a Bonafide LIAR, you can clearly see that can't you Adam Espola Schiff.

Biden DID NOT get 81 million votes, no way in hell.

American Citizens are voicing their indignation with an
individual who has LIED/DESTROYED/KILLED HUMANS to
further his " Evil Agenda ".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Biden:  MAGA =semi-fascists
> 
> Hecklers at Biden's speech:  Fuck Joe Biden (no longer hiding behind their Let's Go Brandon disguise)
> 
> q.e.d.


Biden's speech said "Fuck the Republicans" Biden's inaugural address for unity has been replaced with hate filled rhetoric.


----------



## Brav520 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey Guys and Gala , looks like the Dems might be full of shit 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565662853255897093


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Biden's speech said "Fuck the Republicans" Biden's inaugural address for unity has been replaced with hate filled rhetoric.


No, he didn't.  He made a distinction between the MAGA sheep and honest Republicans.


----------



## Brav520 (Sep 2, 2022)

Annnnd  he already walked that back today


----------



## crush (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> No, he didn't.  He made a distinction between the MAGA sheep and honest Republicans.


So he was talking about the approximately 2000 pinheads that were at the Capitol on Jan 6...
Joe can't run on his record, so he clings to Trump...
Reminds me of the idiots here who have Trump sleeping in their heads
Let's go Brandon!


----------



## crush (Sep 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So he was talking about the approximately 2000 pinheads that were at the Capitol on Jan 6...
> Joe can't run on his record, so he clings to Trump...
> Reminds me of the idiots here who have Trump sleeping in their heads
> Let's go Brandon!


TDS is real. Take the test that CNN put out a few years ago to see if you or someone you know has real TDS and then call 1+ (800) TDS-HELP for help! I know reasonably minded men like Watty who think t is asshole and wishes he and his followers would just go away but do not have TDS. 75.000,000+ MAGAs out there and then we have 81.000,000 folks with TDS. Mid Terms will be like no other time in history. Looks like the Big Guy has walked back what he said he said yesterday. That red backdrop was creepy. 









						What is 'Trump Derangement Syndrome' -- and do you have it? | CNN Politics
					

Earlier this week, President Donald Trump diagnosed his opponents with an illness.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Now t is promising to let violent criminals out of jail if he is elected a second time.


Dimwit thinks that’s funny as well. They don’t care about America anymore, just vengeance and trump.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> So he was talking about the approximately 2000 pinheads that were at the Capitol on Jan 6...
> Joe can't run on his record, so he clings to Trump...
> Reminds me of the idiots here who have Trump sleeping in their heads
> Let's go Brandon!


He was also talking about anyone that denies the results of the 2020 election, the real heart of the MAGA bullshit these days.


----------



## Brav520 (Sep 2, 2022)

He also described MAGA Republicans as ones who are against woman’s right to choose 

so pro lifers, which has and is still a good number of Ra



he described good republicans as ones that he can work with , so what is the assumption here ? If a Republican doesnt agree with his agenda , are they now bad ?

also, Joe Biden is at 38%


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

espola said:


> He was also talking about anyone that denies the results of the 2020 election, the real heart of the MAGA bullshit these days.


Again a handful of no consequence idiots...
Number of overturned results?  Zip, zero, nada, none....
Brandon's speech last night has moved him into the same league as the guy that lives in his head...
Along with inflation the sky is not falling...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

"Dimwit thinks that’s funny as well. They don’t care about America anymore, just vengeance and trump." _Projection from Daffy_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> He also described MAGA Republicans as ones who are against woman’s right to choose
> 
> so pro lifers, which has and is still a good number of Ra
> 
> ...


If you are offended and butthurt about being called “semi-fascist” then you probably are.
If you are offended by being called anti-women’s rights then you probably are or at least you have doubts because you aren’t so secure in your beliefs.
The term MAGA Republican means you are all in on trump, 100%. You can try to deny trump but then when you adhere to the maga ways we all see what are. Joe just put a label on it.


----------



## Brav520 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you are offended and butthurt about being called “semi-fascist” then you probably are.
> If you are offended by being called anti-women’s rights then you probably are or at least you have doubts because you aren’t so secure in your beliefs.
> The term MAGA Republican means you are all in on trump, 100%. You can try to deny trump but then when you adhere to the maga ways we all see what are. Joe just put a label on it.


Try to keep up with the conversation , sir 

you are miles behind


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Try to keep up with the conversation , sir
> 
> you are miles behind


Nice try. Whiff.


----------



## Brav520 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice try. Whiff.


Let me know when you get caught up


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Let me know when you get caught up


Never gonna happen....


----------



## crush (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2022)

Joe Biden is in California. He’s attending an LA fundraiser for the Democrat Congressional Campaign Committee, the organization backing my opponent among others.

While he’s in town, perhaps Biden will get a glimpse of what Newsom and the Supermajority have done to our beautiful state. Because he’s trying to do the same thing to our country.

The latest example came Tuesday. By executive fiat, Biden is aiming to nationalize one of the worst laws ever passed by any state – California’s disastrous AB 5. Instructions for giving public comment on Biden’s proposed decree are here.

AB 5 banned most independent contracting in California, destroying countless livelihoods. You can read my full chapter on how Newsom gleefully signed the corrupt law, ignored our movement to end it, then used the State of Emergency to mercilessly hammer it in.

Early in the COVID shutdown, I forced a vote on the Assembly Floor to suspend the law. We placed on every Member’s desk a packet with 10,000 names of people who were pleading for relief. The Speaker ordered the Sergeant-At-Arms to confiscate the packets.

When I replaced them, the Assemblywoman who authored AB 5 picked up the packet and literally threw it off her desk. This legislator would later resign in the middle of her term to become a highly paid lobbyist for the Special Interests behind the bill. 

*In other news, today’s CPI report showed inflation even higher than expected, confirming the “Inflation Reduction Act” was a sham. The way to actually reduce inflation is to replace the politicians who created it.*


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2022)

Let me the first to say, "I forgive you all."


----------



## crush (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2022)

*FBI offered former British spy behind the discredited 'pee tape' dossier up to $1m to prove Trump-Russia links, report says*


The FBI offered former British spy Christopher Steele up to $1 million to verify allegations in his dossier about former President Donald Trump's ties to Russia, The Times of London reported.

The money was not paid out because Steele, once the head of MI6's Russia desk, did not provide sufficient evidence to substantiate claims made in the now-infamous "Steele dossier," including that there exists a so-called pee tape of obscene material involving Trump in Russia before his political career, The Times said.
FBI offered former British spy behind the discredited 'pee tape' dossier up to $1m to prove Trump-Russia links, report says (msn.com)


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> *FBI offered former British spy behind the discredited 'pee tape' dossier up to $1m to prove Trump-Russia links, report says*
> 
> 
> The FBI offered former British spy Christopher Steele up to $1 million to verify allegations in his dossier about former President Donald Trump's ties to Russia, The Times of London reported.
> ...


Oh wow, someone to chat with. I've been over at Truth having a blast. Talk about action. Anyway, did you know the starting pay out to "Catch A Terrorist" is $1,000,000+. FBI top cop James Comey went to his new boss and told him, "Hey chief, your under investigation for peeing on a Moscow Hooker and I needed to be up front about that." People really do hate Trump for some reason, I wonder why?


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)

*FBI Was Court Ordered to Turn Over Documents on Seth Rich 14 Days Ago – For Some Reason They Are Refusing the Request… Why Is That? Espola? Husker? Watty? Grace? K&S? Mix? NoCaldad? Dad? Others? At least give me a emoji to let me know you guys are all ok. I mean that 100%. I pray for you guys. This was something none of us could of predicted. Were all learning. I love you all and forgive you all. *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2022)

crush said:


> Oh wow, someone to chat with. I've been over at Truth having a blast. Talk about action. Anyway, did you know the starting pay out to "Catch A Terrorist" is $1,000,000+. FBI top cop James Comey went to his new boss and told him, "Hey chief, your under investigation for peeing on a Moscow Hooker and I needed to be up front about that." People really do hate Trump for some reason, I wonder why?


Who authorized the FBI to make such an offer?
AG Lynch?
BHO?


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who authorized the FBI to make such an offer?
> AG Lynch?
> BHO?


Gr8t question. Someone had too. FBI chief reports to whom?


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

RIP to the 7 Police officers who died this week. So sad what has happen to our gr8t Nation. Defund the Police was a real loser idea. Hate has no place. Debate is good and healthy and should always be allowed in the town square. I sure hope some you come to your senses quickly. We need you to take a stand for the Truth, wherever it leads.


----------



## crush (Oct 17, 2022)

Clinton Crime Syndicate > Nothing Can Stop What Is Coming
					

#TickTock Oct 15 2022 - Gen. Flynn: Explosive Truth About FBI Has Been Revealed in Durham Trial... They're Not Acting Alone in This Coup "The revelations of FBI malfeasance, egregious conduct and flag




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2022)

Transgender Volleyball Player Spikes Ball in Face of Girl Opponent, Causes Severe Head and Neck Injuries
					

After an injury, a team is forfeiting any further women's volleyball contests against a team with a transgender player.




					www.westernjournal.com


----------



## crush (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 23, 2022)

Blame it on the rain Bernie!!!









						Bernie Sanders: Dems Control Gov't But Inflation Isn't Our Fault
					

Q: "Democrats control the House and the Senate and the White House. And inflation is really high and I’m having a tough time making ends meet. Why should I vote for you again?" Bernie: "Republicans wi




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2022)

93-year-old California bakery forced out of business by high rent, crime in Oakland
					

A Taste of Denmark, a 93-year-old bakery in Oakland, California, shut down over the weekend due to rising crime, high rent and catering business losses from the COVID-19 pandemic.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				




So sad. Owner say's windows are broken every three weeks. Crime and Covid 19 ruined their business. 93 years and no more all because......


----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2022)

It's never a good idea to censor a sitting United States President, regardless if you hate him. Orange man bad?


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2022)

Bababababa


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2022)

Josh Hawley must feel he is not getting enough attention lately, so he was the only Senator to vote against admitting Sweden and Finland to NATO.









						GOP senators bash Josh Hawley's opposition to adding Finland and Sweden to NATO: 'We beat China by standing with our allies'
					

Sen. Ted Cruz said his fellow Republican Sen. Josh Hawley was "mistaken" to suggest enlarging NATO would hurt the US's ability to counter China.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Josh Hawley must feel he is not getting enough attention lately, so he was the only Senator to vote against admitting Sweden and Finland to NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back to the off topic section. How are you doing?


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

@espola. Are you going to bring back dad and Husker? I miss talking to them. All three of you were deadly wrong about the jabs. It's good to see you back and well and not ill anymore. I have honestly been praying for all of you to be ok, I mean that. Have a blessed day


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2022)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/11/01/china-midterms-twitter-networks/


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2022)

Ms. Greene's remarks leave little doubt that she is a traitor to American democracy.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

espola said:


> Ms. Greene's remarks leave little doubt that she is a traitor to American democracy.





espola said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2022/11/01/china-midterms-twitter-networks/


You are a good " Little " disciple.


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

Straight from the article you posted from the Wash Post Adam Espola Schiff.

" Chinese channels touted the false claim that 
the United States runs bioweapons labs in Ukraine 
and suggested that Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky 
was being manipulated by U.S. billionaire George Soros. "

How would YOU know Bio Weapons Labs in Ukraine are NOT
run by the United States/or Interests ?

How would YOU know Jewish Nazi Collaborator  Volodymyr Zelensky 
is NOT being" partially " manipulated by Hungarian born anti sematic 
Jewish Nazi Collaborator Billionaire George Soros ? 


Read what you post Adam.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2022)

Jesus:
Whatever you did for one of these least brothers of mine, you did for me.

Abbott:
Get on the bus.  We need a laugh.


----------



## pewpew (Dec 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Jesus:
> Whatever you did for one of these least brothers of mine, you did for me.
> 
> Abbott:
> Get on the bus.  We need a laugh.


So as long as it's not in your backyard it's cool to have open borders right? Democrats are all about the open borders with thousands upon thousands of illegals pouring into America. But send a few buses to DC or Martha's Vineyard and you guys just lose it!! 
There's the real laugh.


----------



## espola (Dec 26, 2022)

pewpew said:


> So as long as it's not in your backyard it's cool to have open borders right? Democrats are all about the open borders with thousands upon thousands of illegals pouring into America. But send a few buses to DC or Martha's Vineyard and you guys just lose it!!
> There's the real laugh.


My, how Christian of you!


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2022)

espola said:


> Jesus:
> Whatever you did for one of these least brothers of mine, you did for me.
> 
> Abbott:
> Get on the bus.  We need a laugh.


Oh, I see your now playing the Jesus card. That is so Soros of you Espola. What would Yeshua do?


----------



## pewpew (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> My, how Christian of you!


Strong comeback. Typical BS from your Liberal Playbook. Respond to a comment but ignore the root problem.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

pewpew said:


> Strong comeback. Typical BS from your Liberal Playbook. Respond to a comment but ignore the root problem.


Maybe you missed it -- I'm not a Democrat.  I guess you could call me a "Liberal" if that means I don't support the political views of those who claim to be "Conservative" these days.

I think that YOU are the problem, or a willing co-conspirator of the problem.  (Of course, I shouldn't overlook the possibility that you're just ignorant)


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

I am following the antics of George Santos, recently elected to Congress from New York.  His campaign biography appears to be fabricated --  he just made stuff up to appeal to the demographics of his Congressional District.  He's like the Grape Nuts of politics -- no grapes, no nuts.

Please remember espola's rule #1 -- it's ok to cheat as long as you don't win.  If your lose, nobody cares (other than being presented as a butt of jokes).  If you win, someone will have the incentive to find out about your cheating.

so what's the deal with grape nuts - Google Search


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> I am following the antics of George Santos, recently elected to Congress from New York.  His campaign biography appears to be fabricated --  he just made stuff up to appeal to the demographics of his Congressional District.  He's like the Grape Nuts of politics -- no grapes, no nuts.
> 
> Please remember espola's rule #1 -- it's ok to cheat as long as you don't win.  If your lose, nobody cares (other than being presented as a butt of jokes).  If you win, someone will have the incentive to find out about your cheating.
> 
> so what's the deal with grape nuts - Google Search


You Liberal? Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! So many cheat to win. Santos should resign as should Hobbs and the Big Guy. Its good to see you back posting your takes.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 27, 2022)

Wait until you hear about the history of fables by our current president


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Wait until you hear about the history of fables by our current president


Don't leave us hanging.  Go ahead and start.


----------



## Brav520 (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> Don't leave us hanging.  Go ahead and start.


your fake ignorance is cute


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> your fake ignorance is cute


I'm not a mind reader.


----------



## espola (Dec 27, 2022)

"Republicans elected a guy who lied about his resume, lied about his religion, lied about his heritage, lied about sex, lied about his family history, lied about his marriage, lied about his divorce, lied about his childhood, lied about his education, lied about his income, lied about his businesses, and nowadays continues to lie about lying.
Also they elected George Santos."

-- Jim Wright on FB.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2022)

espola said:


> "Republicans elected a guy who lied about his resume, lied about his religion, lied about his heritage, lied about sex, lied about his family history, lied about his marriage, lied about his divorce, lied about his childhood, lied about his education, lied about his income, lied about his businesses, and nowadays continues to lie about lying.
> Also they elected George Santos."
> 
> -- Jim Wright on FB.


100% a liar. It cuts both ways Espola.


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2022)

Here's an idea I stumbled across on the webs -- Gov. Abbott could take some of his bus money and transport passengers stranded at Texas airports.

Central Texans among those left stranded by Southwest Airlines cancellations (kwtx.com)


----------



## espola (Dec 29, 2022)

Far-Right Activist Ammon Bundy Threatens ‘Shotgun’ Standoff Over Hospital Lawsuit (msn.com)


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 29, 2022)

espola said:


> Far-Right Activist Ammon Bundy Threatens ‘Shotgun’ Standoff Over Hospital Lawsuit (msn.com)



Hey Adam " Espola " Schiff......

Did you ever return those Golf balls to the 
Golf Course you stole from and were trying 
to sell on this site....?

Did you ever apologize for the Lewd/Disgusting/Vile
statements about young females you use to make
on the older version of this site.

Did you ever apologize for activist statements and in
house support you made/did of Filthy Bob Filner even after 
he was FORCED to resign over VERY serious Sexual Allegations.

You only have a short time to set items straight.


----------



## espola (Dec 31, 2022)

Mike Lindell's truest words of the year -- "Don't quote me on that".


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2023)

It appears that the House Republicans are going to spend 2 years showing us who they really are.


----------



## crush (Jan 3, 2023)

espola said:


> If you are wondering like me why there are only 434 Congressmen voting today, it is because Republican Congressman-elect Daniel Rampey of Georgia withdrew after being arrested last week for stealing drugs from the elderly housed in an assisted living center he managed.
> 
> Meanwhile, total fraud Republican George Santos of New York participated without incident, voting for McCarthy all three times..
> 
> What a party!


I like debate and Kevin is way too swampy Espola. This is the first time in a long time no Speaker to rule the house. I would like to see Jim Jordan get the call. What if Trump got the Speaker Job?


----------



## pewpew (Jan 3, 2023)

espola said:


> Maybe you missed it -- I'm not a Democrat.  I guess you could call me a "Liberal" if that means I don't support the political views of those who claim to be "Conservative" these days.
> 
> I think that YOU are the problem, or a willing co-conspirator of the problem.  (Of course, I shouldn't overlook the possibility that you're just ignorant)


And yet again..you make a comment..someone calls you on it..and you steer around it. I'll break it down for you in case you forgot.
You made a comment about Gov. Abbott putting illegal aliens (let's call them what they are) on a bus and sending them to DC. I responded that it's ok for Democrats to allow millions of illegals into this country and expect someone else to take responsibility for it. But once you put some of them on the doorstep of said Democrats who were all for it before..now it becomes disgusting/inhumane/etc. 
If you think that I am the problem, or a co-conspirator, or possibly ignorant...you've already gone way beyond your allowance of any meaningful thought process. Everyone here already knows what a moron you are. 
(But go ahead and comment on this instead of addressing the whole issue of the massive border catastrophe along the southern border.)


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2023)

pewpew said:


> And yet again..you make a comment..someone calls you on it..and you steer around it. I'll break it down for you in case you forgot.
> You made a comment about Gov. Abbott putting illegal aliens (let's call them what they are) on a bus and sending them to DC. I responded that it's ok for Democrats to allow millions of illegals into this country and expect someone else to take responsibility for it. But once you put some of them on the doorstep of said Democrats who were all for it before..now it becomes disgusting/inhumane/etc.
> If you think that I am the problem, or a co-conspirator, or possibly ignorant...you've already gone way beyond your allowance of any meaningful thought process. Everyone here already knows what a moron you are.
> (But go ahead and comment on this instead of addressing the whole issue of the massive border catastrophe along the southern border.)


Nothing new there.

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2023)

Female cabin crew applicants had to strip so recruiters could check for scars, birthmarks or tattoos, report says (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2023)

Laura Ingraham Abruptly Ends Interview After Being Called Out by Guest (msn.com)


----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## espola (Jan 5, 2023)

Matt Gaetz voting for Donald Trump for Speaker just reminds us all that he doesn't want to be left out of the loony caucus in the House.


----------



## espola (Friday at 8:11 PM)

Catfight!


----------



## espola (Friday at 8:33 PM)

The thought has occurred to me that perhaps Gaetz knows that his personal legal situation is such that he won't be in the House much longer anyway.


----------



## crush (Saturday at 6:58 AM)




----------



## espola (Sunday at 5:44 AM)

Federal Way Washington Officer Breanna Straus Viral Video On TikTok - YouTube


----------



## crush (Sunday at 7:05 AM)




----------



## crush (Sunday at 8:11 AM)

It pays not to kneel! 
*Ex-Virginia Tech soccer player allegedly benched for refusing to kneel gets $100K settlement: attorney*


----------



## crush (Sunday at 8:50 AM)




----------



## espola (Sunday at 10:53 AM)

MTG told Fox News today that when she said all that stuff about Qanon and Jewish space lasers she didn't really believe it.


----------



## espola (Sunday at 12:08 PM)

Supporters of t's Brazilian friend Bolsonaro are starting their own imitation insurrection today, or as Kevin and friends would call it, an extreme tourist tour of the Capitol.


----------



## crush (Sunday at 1:28 PM)




----------



## espola (Sunday at 1:33 PM)

Tampa police union endorsement survey questions cause controversy - YouTube


----------



## crush (Sunday at 1:43 PM)

Read it Jack and fix the problem FJB. Listen up Espola. I lost my beautiful and amazing Nephew to BS poison pills coming into your neighborhood. What a killer you have become.


----------



## espola (Monday at 11:52 AM)

As every day reveals more and more ethical lapses by George Santos, his resignation or expulsion seems inevitable at some point. That leads me to another thought -- if he had resigned before taking his seat, McCarthy would have had one less vote for Speaker.  They might still be voting today.


----------



## espola (Monday at 12:24 PM)

The Ballotpedia page on Santos says "also known as Anthony Dee".  I wonder what that's about.  Was it the name on the checks he stole in Brazil?


----------



## espola (Tuesday at 10:12 AM)

It appears that Steve Bannon has elevated himself from domestic terrorist to international terrorist.

How Trump's allies stoked Brazil Congress attack - BBC News


----------



## crush (Tuesday at 12:38 PM)

espola said:


> It appears that Steve Bannon has elevated himself from domestic terrorist to international terrorist.
> 
> How Trump's allies stoked Brazil Congress attack - BBC News


----------



## crush (Yesterday at 6:58 AM)




----------



## crush (Yesterday at 8:18 AM)




----------

